# Tradire o non tradire?



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


Borden? Benvenuta in ogni caso.


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Borden? Benvenuta in ogni caso.


che significa borden?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

che pena....ma che famiglia hai?
bon..vabbe...dileguossi


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> che significa borden?


E' il cognome di una nota serial killer. Lizzy Borden.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, psmaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


Benvenuta... Molto sopra alla media in che cosa tuo marito e tuo cognato? Tuo marito sa che le tue fantasie hanno come oggetto tuo cognato?


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' il cognome di una nota serial killer. Lizzy Borden.


ah ok. sto vedendo la pagina wiki.


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


Non riesco a capire se il problema di tuo marito è risolvibile o se il medico gli ha tolto ogni speranza.

Comunque no, in questo caso meglio non tradire. Sinceramente, andrebbe bene chiunque, ma non uno stronzo che farebbe/ha fatto questo al fratello...scusa ma riesco davvero, difficilmente, a capire come tu possa sentirti trasportata da un tipo così...


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


com'è andata la storia dello strusciamento nell'angolino? lo hai detto a tuo marito e lui non ha detto niente?


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

Grazie per il benvenuta! Credo che borden sia un po' quello che ho dentro da qualche mese cioè:bordello, casino.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


Se tuo marito è consapevole della propria rapidità in area di rigore, puoi tentare l'impossibile: rendertelo complice. Prendila larga: in un momento di intimità (quando è già infoiato), racconta a tuo marito che hai fatto un sogno molto eccitante. Digli che hai sognato di essere guardata da un uomo mentre facevate sesso. Vedi la sua reazione e poi (sempre quando è infoiato) scala un altro gradino finchè non metabolizzerà il fatto che tu abbia la fantasia di andare a letto con un altro uomo.

La reazione di tuo marito al palpeggiamento da parte del cognato qual'è stata?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che pena....ma che famiglia hai?
> bon..vabbe...dileguossi


:kick:
Una volta tanto che arriva una storia interessante e non melense...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :kick:
> Una volta tanto che arriva una storia interessante e non melense...


senti a me ste storie non mi piacciono manco un po....tra fratelli....e lei che ci pensa pure capito?
boh...se a te piacciono fatti tuoi, ma non so quanto ti ecciterebbe pensare alla tua signora che si fa sbattere da tuo fratello se ne hai uno...eh


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuta! Credo che borden sia un po' quello che ho dentro da qualche mese cioè:bordello, casino.


sì, ma caccia qualche dettaglio in più. marito zitto e muto quando gli hai parlato dell'angolino?


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

Allora sto' cercando di capire ancora come funziona il sito, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori. Rispondo un po' a tutti assieme. Mio marito era recuperabile ma non gliene puo' fregar di meno perchè lui riesce a finire anche se in due minuti. Al di sopra della media sia ... Che faceva il modello e il fratello ci somiglia. Mio cognato è stro..effettivamente perchè e racconto: non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani.


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Allora sto' cercando di capire ancora come funziona il sito, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori. Rispondo un po' a tutti assieme. Mio marito era recuperabile ma non gliene puo' fregar di meno perchè lui riesce a finire anche se in due minuti. Al di sopra della media sia ... Che faceva il modello e il fratello ci somiglia. Mio cognato è stro..effettivamente perchè e racconto: non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani.


ti teneva le mani per evitare che glielo toccassi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti a me ste storie non mi piacciono manco un po....tra fratelli....e lei che ci pensa pure capito?
> boh...se a te piacciono fatti tuoi, ma non so quanto ti ecciterebbe pensare alla tua signora che si fa sbattere da tuo fratello se ne hai uno...eh


In famiglia non mi piacerebbe per niente, che c'entra? 

Anche al cardiochirurgo non piacerebbe subire un intervento a cuore aperto, però trova interessante praticarlo agli altri.

Io analizzo quello che ha scritto Lizzi, le sue fantasie e i suoi desideri e fornisco una chiave lettura.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Allora sto' cercando di capire ancora come funziona il sito, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori. Rispondo un po' a tutti assieme. Mio marito era recuperabile ma non gliene puo' fregar di meno perchè lui riesce a finire anche se in due minuti. Al di sopra della media sia ... Che faceva il modello e il fratello ci somiglia. Mio cognato è stro..effettivamente perchè e racconto: non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani.


Sì, ma se tuo cognato ha lo stesso problema di tuo marito stai a cavallo a un porco. Senza contare che con tuo cognato è una roba di una bassezza disarmante e le gambe le avevi libere di sferrare ginocchiate ai coglioni. Ah, tuo cognato non è stronzo, è una merda.


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Allora sto' cercando di capire ancora come funziona il sito, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori. Rispondo un po' a tutti assieme. Mio marito era recuperabile ma non gliene puo' fregar di meno perchè lui riesce a finire anche se in due minuti. Al di sopra della media sia ... Che faceva il modello e il fratello ci somiglia. Mio cognato è stro..effettivamente perchè e racconto: non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani.


T'avesse baciata lo avrei capito di più, così è proprio molestia...ma se a te piace...


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Allora sto' cercando di capire ancora come funziona il sito, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori. Rispondo un po' a tutti assieme. Mio marito era recuperabile ma non gliene puo' fregar di meno perchè lui riesce a finire anche se in due minuti. Al di sopra della media sia ... Che faceva il modello e il fratello ci somiglia. Mio cognato è stro..effettivamente perchè e racconto: non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani.


quindi ti ha costretta?


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> quindi ti ha costretta?


ma quale costretta..... ha capito subito che tipo era


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani.


Oddio... io a mia cognata lo farei eccome. Poi non l'ho mai fatto perchè passare da fantasia a realtà a volte non è sempre così facile. Nemmeno se la fantasia è condivisa.

Non ho capito che ha detto/fatto tuo marito quando l'ha saputo.


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

Mio marito è arrivato appena dopo essere riuscita a staccarmi. Chi dice che quando ci sono di mezzo i cognati fa schifo, moralmente sono d'accordo, ma non sò perchè forse l'astinenza il sentimento è galoppato, ricordo che non ho mai tradito mio marito anche se lui in tempi di vigore l'ha fatto e più di una volta


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> T'avesse baciata lo avrei capito di più, così è proprio molestia...ma se a te piace...


Quoto.


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma quale costretta..... ha capito subito che tipo era


dai, aspettiamo chiarimenti. certo, dice che l'ha mantenuta per le mani ma che a lei piace comunque. qualche dettaglio in più ci vuole.


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Mio marito è arrivato appena dopo essere riuscita a staccarmi. Chi dice che quando ci sono di mezzo i cognati fa schifo, moralmente sono d'accordo, ma non sò perchè forse l'astinenza il sentimento è galoppato, ricordo che non ho mai tradito mio marito anche se lui in tempi di vigore l'ha fatto e più di una volta


cioè lo ha trovato che ti toccava fra le gambe e non ah detto niente?


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Allora sto' cercando di capire ancora come funziona il sito, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori. Rispondo un po' a tutti assieme. Mio marito era recuperabile ma non gliene puo' fregar di meno perchè lui riesce a finire anche se in due minuti. Al di sopra della media sia ... *Che faceva il modello e il fratello ci somiglia. Mio cognato è stro..effettivamente perchè e racconto: non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani*.


Ora sto per fare una domanda non da me ma il dubbio mi è venuto...
Qual'è la tua sensazione di questo episodio? Eccitamento fisico o disgusto?
E il ricordo? Qual'è la prima cosa che ricordi, ripensando a questo evento? Il disgusto per la forzatura, la sensazione fisica piacevole oppure l'eccitamento per la sua virilità.
Come ti sei sentita davanti a lui?


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato


Non lo fare. Io non sono di quelli gelosi a prescindere, ma se mia moglie lo facesse con uno dei miei fratelli diventerei una bestia


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> cioè lo ha trovato che ti toccava fra le gambe e non ah detto niente?


si sarà messo anche lui a toccarla, così ne aveva 2 contemporaneamente....
non male come perversione


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto.


president non e' solo una questione di passare dalla realta alla fantasia o viceversa,,,si tratta di...vabbe...
lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

S'è incazzato ma a quanto pare e non sono ancora riuscita a tiragli fuori questa cosa c'è stata in passato tra loro una "condivisione". Sono caduta dalla padella nella brace e ci sono sposata da tanto tempo. Approposito le gambe erano sulle sue mi aveva sollevata e prima di capire che c..stesse facendo mi sono ritrovata come ho già racc.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Mio cognato è stro..effettivamente perchè e racconto: non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani.


Molto stro. E tuo marito che ha fatto???


----------



## contepinceton (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se tuo marito è consapevole della propria rapidità in area di rigore, puoi tentare l'impossibile: rendertelo complice. Prendila larga: in un momento di intimità (quando è già infoiato), racconta a tuo marito che hai fatto un sogno molto eccitante. Digli che hai sognato di essere guardata da un uomo mentre facevate sesso. Vedi la sua reazione e poi (sempre quando è infoiato) scala un altro gradino finchè non metabolizzerà il fatto che tu abbia la fantasia di andare a letto con un altro uomo.
> 
> La reazione di tuo marito al palpeggiamento da parte del cognato qual'è stata?


Quoto...
Aggiungendo solo un piccolisssimo particolare...

Mai tradire con persone da cui poi non si può scappare...

Poi rendiamoci conto che in un certo senso i cognati sono tabù perchè fratelli o sorelle dei nostri partner

Ma sono ipso facto per noi degli estranei no?

Esempio quando mia moglie mi presentò sua cugina...avvenne che...poi 
ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Molto stro. E tuo marito che ha fatto???


sarà andato a farsi una pippa


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

Il probl. È che non ha reagito come mi aspettavo, dopo a freddo ho sentito qualcosa su una che avevano condiviso


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> cioè lo ha trovato che ti toccava fra le gambe e non ah detto niente?


Io se beccassi un mio fratello in quel modo lo manderei all'ospedale.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Allora sto' cercando di capire ancora come funziona il sito, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori. Rispondo un po' a tutti assieme. Mio marito era recuperabile ma non gliene puo' fregar di meno perchè lui riesce a finire anche se in due minuti. Al di sopra della media sia ... Che faceva il modello e il fratello ci somiglia. Mio cognato è stro..effettivamente perchè e racconto: non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani.


povera......e immagino tu non ti sia potuta difendere in nessun modo....
eh...che uomo perfido


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Io se beccassi un mio fratello in quel modo lo manderei all'ospedale.


sarebbe la giusta reazione....ospedale magari no....ma dal dentista si


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Il probl. È che non ha reagito come mi aspettavo, dopo a freddo ho sentito qualcosa su una che avevano condiviso


E allora è fatta, mettetevi il cognato nel letto se a tuo marito piace e pure a te...


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

Ok simpatici! Ci stanno tutte le battute, ma io stò pensando di divorziare, altrimenti sarà una croce


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ok simpatici! Ci stanno tutte le battute, ma io stò pensando di divorziare, altrimenti sarà una croce


fammi capire...tu ti fai mettere all angolo, tu non reagisci se uno che non e' tuo marito ti mette le mani nei pantaloni e TU vuoi divorziare?
ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ok simpatici! Ci stanno tutte le battute, ma io stò pensando di divorziare, altrimenti sarà una croce


così dpo il divorzio potrai farti il tuo ex cognato tranquillamente


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ok simpatici! Ci stanno tutte le battute, ma io stò pensando di divorziare, altrimenti sarà una croce


Divorziare? Prima cerca di capire:

1) Ti piace tuo cognato?
2) Tuo marito come la prenderebbe?

Se non ti piace, fallo gonfiare di botte da tuo marito

Se ti piace, cerca di capire tuo marito che ne pensa...

Se tuo marito non vuole, falli scazzottare

Se vuole e vuoi tu, divertiti


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Divorziare? Prima cerca di capire:
> 
> 1) Ti piace tuo cognato?
> 2) Tuo marito come la prenderebbe?
> ...


ti prego...ti prego....
ma come si fa a consigliare ad una di scoprasi marito e cognato insieme...e se i due piselli si toccano? quello e' incesto...poi da li non scappi


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> fammi capire...tu ti fai mettere all angolo, tu non reagisci se uno che non e' tuo marito ti mette le mani nei pantaloni e TU vuoi divorziare?
> ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

maddaiiiii......


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> maddaiiiii......


ti prego sarebbe paradossale...


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

cmq io mi incazzerei di più per il fatto che ho un marito speedy gonzales
che se ne frega altamente e non prende provvedimenti
piuttosto che farmi decine di seghe mentali sul cognato
io glielo direi "tesoro mio, curati, altrimenti oltre a tuo fratello mi scopo mezzo paese"


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti prego...ti prego....
> ma come si fa a consigliare ad una di scoprasi marito e cognato insieme*...e se i due piselli si toccano*? quello e' incesto...poi da li non scappi


scatta il differenziale


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

Sto pensando di divorziare perchè non sò cosa aspettarmi. Ex moralista perchè mi aspettavo un giorno di annoiarmi con mio marito normalmente diventando vecchi assieme non di fare da crocerossina ad uno che non gliene frega un piffero se io non g.. ,e all'altro di pensare che alla prima occasione possa fare il comodo suo( anche se adesso mi attrae)


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti prego...ti prego....
> ma come si fa a consigliare ad una di scoprasi marito e cognato insieme...e se i due piselli si toccano? quello e' incesto...poi da li non scappi


Guarda che tra fratelli non ci sono limiti, se non si litiga... noi siamo 4 maschi 
Da ragazzini scopavamo in tre stanze contemporaneamente con le porte aperte...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> cmq *io mi incazzerei di più per il fatto che ho un marito speedy gonzales
> che se ne frega altamente e non prende provvedimenti
> piuttosto che farmi decine di seghe mentali sul cognato*
> io glielo direi "tesoro mio, curati, altrimenti oltre a tuo fratello mi scopo mezzo paese"


:rock::applauso:
Finalmente qualcuno lo dice.


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ok simpatici! Ci stanno tutte le battute, ma io stò pensando di divorziare, altrimenti sarà una croce


non capisco molto il senso generale della cosa. a te piace tuo cognato, che ha già tentato un approccio diciamo rude ma che da quello che capisco non ha fatto diminuire l'attrazione nei suoi confronti. lui è più bello della media [vabbé] e tu sei anche insoddisfatta sessualmente. tuo marito resta abbastanza indifferente alla cosa nel lungo periodo e non intende migliorare la vostra vita sessuale, inoltre ti lascia intendere che ha fatto un threesome insieme al fratello. tu vuoi divorziare perché tuo marito alla fin fine manca di volontà e spina dorsale [e forse anche di interesse nei tuoi confronti] o che?


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rock::applauso:
> Finalmente qualcuno lo dice.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> cmq io mi incazzerei di più per il fatto che ho un marito speedy gonzales
> che se ne frega altamente e non prende provvedimenti
> piuttosto che farmi decine di seghe mentali sul cognato
> io glielo direi "tesoro mio, curati, altrimenti oltre a tuo fratello mi scopo mezzo paese"



eh ma questo scusa e' un po essere zoccola inside...io non direi mai una cosa del genere all uomo che amo, a meno che non voglio davvero scoparmi cognato quartiere paese ,,..


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sto pensando di divorziare perchè non sò cosa aspettarmi. Ex moralista perchè mi aspettavo un giorno di annoiarmi con mio marito normalmente diventando vecchi assieme non di fare da crocerossina ad uno che non gliene frega un piffero se io non g.. ,e all'altro di pensare che alla prima occasione possa fare il comodo suo( anche se adesso mi attrae)


se ami tuo marito non ti separi solo per il fatto che viene prima di te, ma cerchi di aiutarlo
se ami tuo marito, non permetti a nessuno di metterti le mani addosso
se ami tuo marito non pensi ad altri
......
......
.....
per cui non ami tuo marito, ma stai cercando altro


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

​per biri sono anni che ne parlo a mio maritino dice che va dal medico e poi non ci va​


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sto pensando di divorziare perchè non sò cosa aspettarmi. Ex moralista perchè mi aspettavo un giorno di annoiarmi con mio marito normalmente diventando vecchi assieme non di fare da crocerossina ad uno che non gliene frega un piffero se io non g.. ,e all'altro di pensare che alla prima occasione possa fare il comodo suo( anche se adesso mi attrae)


cmq puoi anche scrivere le parole per intero.... faccio una fatica a leggerti mostruosa


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se ami tuo marito non ti separi solo per il fatto che viene prima di te, ma cerchi di aiutarlo
> se ami tuo marito, non permetti a nessuno di metterti le mani addosso
> se ami tuo marito non pensi ad altri
> ......
> ...


eddaje gas!!! bravo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh ma questo scusa e' un po essere zoccola inside...io non direi mai una cosa del genere all uomo che amo, a meno che non voglio davvero scoparmi cognato quartiere paese ,,..


Perchè non depurate le discussioni dai moralismi, scusate?


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sto pensando di divorziare perchè non sò cosa aspettarmi. Ex moralista perchè mi aspettavo un giorno di annoiarmi con mio marito normalmente diventando vecchi assieme non di fare da crocerossina ad uno che non gliene frega un piffero se io non g.. ,e all'altro di pensare che alla prima occasione possa fare il comodo suo( anche se adesso mi attrae)


Da quando scopo, ovvero oltre 30 anni, non ho mai scopato una donna se non dopo aver pensato a lei, a costo di rimanere a bocca asciutta... ma a questo non è mai fregato un piffero??? E l'hai sposato?
Poi... il comodo suo??? E ti attrae uno che farebbe le stesse cose di tuo marito in un minuto di più???


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Allora sto' cercando di capire ancora come funziona il sito, quindi chiedo venia per gli errori. Rispondo un po' a tutti assieme. Mio marito era recuperabile ma non gliene puo' fregar di meno perchè lui riesce a finire anche se in due minuti. Al di sopra della media sia ... Che faceva il modello e il fratello ci somiglia. Mio cognato è stro..effettivamente perchè e racconto: non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani.


Ma la cognata come ha reagito dopo il primo stupore? Che il nocciolo sta qui


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh ma questo scusa e' un po essere zoccola inside...io non direi mai una cosa del genere all uomo che amo, a meno che non voglio davvero scoparmi cognato quartiere paese ,,..


zoccola inside? quindi se il tuo uomo durasse 2 minuti senza farti godere MAI
per te andrebbe bene? per me no, assolutamente non andrebbe bene
e visto che a quanto pare non è un problema irrisolvibile, il menefreghismo di quest'uomo mi fa schifo
poi la minaccia serve solo a farlo "sobbalzare"
metterla in pratica è tutto un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè non depurate le discussioni dai moralismi, scusate?


dai su....c'e' l abisso tra il moralismo e il volersi scoprae il fratello del marito....
rossami, sti giorni sarebbe pure azzeccato, sono tornate le brigate rosse!!!!!


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> ​per biri sono anni che ne parlo a mio maritino dice che va dal medico e poi non ci va​


ecco, io lo mandavo a quel paese per questo, nn per il fratello bono


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

Dopo 8 anni che amo e astengo direi che più che santa mi si può chiamare stupida


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> zoccola inside? quindi se il tuo uomo durasse 2 minuti senza farti godere MAI
> per te andrebbe bene? per me no, assolutamente non andrebbe bene
> e visto che a quanto pare non è un problema irrisolvibile, il menefreghismo di quest'uomo mi fa schifo
> poi la minaccia serve solo a farlo "sobbalzare"
> metterla in pratica è tutto un altro paio di maniche


per te quanto dovrebbe durare?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> zoccola inside? quindi se il tuo uomo durasse 2 minuti senza farti godere MAI
> per te andrebbe bene? per me no, assolutamente non andrebbe bene
> e visto che a quanto pare non è un problema irrisolvibile, il menefreghismo di quest'uomo mi fa schifo
> poi la minaccia serve solo a farlo "sobbalzare"
> metterla in pratica è tutto un altro paio di maniche


no che non mi andrebbe bene, ma non gli direi certo quella cosa, e se non trovasse soluzione lo lascerei, cmq....non sopserei uno con cui a letto non va bene....


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Dopo 8 anni che amo e astengo direi che più che santa mi si può chiamare stupida


astengo?
ti astieni da cosa?


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti prego sarebbe paradossale...


ma questa storia è paradossale.
cioé lo è la faccenda del divorzio,
visto che il marito, tanto per cominciare,
già la tradiva, ora vorrebbe divorziare perché
lei stessa vuole tradirlo?
ma saremo noi che non capiamo bene, come dice dalida.


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> per te quanto dovrebbe durare?


per te due minuti sono abbastanza?


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Dopo 8 anni che amo e astengo direi che più che santa mi si può chiamare stupida


mbè, se in otto anni non si è mai fatto niente per migliorare la qualità del rapporto [quindi anche la durata] la responsabilità è di entrambi.


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no che non mi andrebbe bene, ma non gli direi certo quella cosa, e se non trovasse soluzione lo lascerei, cmq....non sopserei uno con cui a letto non va bene....


ma io avevo capito che quandi si sono sposati lui aveva "vigore"
e le faceva pure le corna


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> per te due minuti sono abbastanza?


non sono abbastanza, ma non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dai su....c'e' l abisso tra il moralismo e il volersi scoprae il fratello del marito....
> rossami, sti giorni sarebbe pure azzeccato, sono tornate le brigate rosse!!!!!


Io rosso e verdo chi voglio. Ho dato verdi a Eretteo e rossi a gente che mi è simpatica. Non li ritengo una dichiarazione di campo, ma un giudizio sul singolo post.


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma io avevo capito che quandi si sono sposati lui aveva "vigore"
> *e le faceva pure le corna*


dove lo ha scritto?


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> mbè, se in otto anni non si è mai fatto niente per migliorare la qualità del rapporto [quindi anche la durata] la responsabilità è di entrambi.


:up:


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non sono abbastanza, ma non siamo tutti uguali


ma nn vuol dire niente, non puoi lasciare tua moglie a metà per anni
e poi fare pure quello incazzato


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma io avevo capito che quandi si sono sposati lui aveva "vigore"
> e le faceva pure le corna


io non ho letto sta cosa...boh....cmq...ripeto, non tradirei certo che perche viene prima di me....lo lascerei senza aggiungere il carico da 1000, ti lascio perche non mi sai scopare e mi voglio scoprae tuo fratello e il monod......
dove cazzo sta l amore qui?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio




Si, non c'è che dire un bel ritratto di questa allegra famigliola,dove fra attacchi di manico e guerre pubiche non ci si fa mancare nulla.Tutto all'insegna della mediocrità,dell'esser vanesi,della bellezza,della velocità di smosciamento di un prepuzio.E allora ecco la povera lei che sogna una bella saetta di carne dalla punta rosa, ecco il marito di lei sereno e tranquillo nonostante la moglie sia stata costretta ad una violenta strusciata di turgida cappella del fratello,e questo fratello poi,una moglie stronza e la voglia di incularsi dietro una tenda quella svuotatombini della cognata.Il tutto condito da un sinistro candore,in un soffuso focolaio domestico dove di domestico forse c'è soltanto il domestico di colore con 30 cm di salame piombato.E allora fuoco alle ceneri,tradire o non tradire?queste sono le famiglie italiane,questa è al nostra generazione,questi sono i genitori delle nuove generazioni,queste sono le nuovo mamme,con le tette tatuate,in bilico su un filo e sotto nessuna rete di protezione ma solo famelici cazzi,e che siano cazzi di famiglia infondo e solo un piccolo dettaglio.VERGOGNA!


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma nn vuol dire niente, non puoi lasciare tua moglie a metà per anni
> e poi fare pure quello incazzato


ma dai....
è una storia inverosimile


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io rosso e verdo chi voglio. Ho dato verdi a Eretteo e rossi a gente che mi è simpatica. Non li ritengo una dichiarazione di campo, ma un giudizio sul singolo post.


esattamente per quello ti devo di rubinarmi.....mica perche sono mora o piccolina o tu sei antipatico e un porco....per dire....
che avessi dato verdi a eretteo non dubitavo di certo


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

vado a prendermi una caffè


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> dove lo ha scritto?


qui 


Lizzi ha detto:


> Mio marito è arrivato appena dopo essere riuscita a staccarmi. Chi dice che quando ci sono di mezzo i cognati fa schifo, moralmente sono d'accordo, ma non sò perchè forse l'astinenza il sentimento è galoppato, ricordo che non ho mai tradito mio marito anche se lui in tempi di vigore l'ha fatto e più di una volta


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, non c'è che dire un bel ritratto di questa allegra famigliola,dove fra *attacchi di manico e guerre pubiche* non ci si fa mancare nulla.Tutto all'insegna della mediocrità,dell'esser vanesi,della bellezza,della velocità di smosciamento di un prepuzio.E allora ecco la povera lei che sogna una bella saetta di carne dalla punta rosa, ecco il marito di lei sereno e tranquillo nonostante la moglie sia stata costretta ad una violenta strusciata di turgida cappella del fratello,e questo fratello poi,una moglie stronza e la voglia di incularsi dietro una tenda quella svuotatombini della cognata.Il tutto condito da un sinistro candore,in un soffuso focolaio domestico dove di domestico forse c'è soltanto il domestico di colore con 30 cm di salame piombato.E allora fuoco alle ceneri,tradire o non tradire?queste sono le famiglie italiane,questa è al nostra generazione,questi sono i genitori delle nuove generazioni,queste sono le nuovo mamme,con le tette tatuate,in bilico su un filo e sotto nessuna rete di protezione ma solo famelici cazzi,e che siano cazzi di famiglia infondo e solo un piccolo dettaglio.VERGOGNA!


:rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> qui


ah ok, hai ragione.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> :rotfl:



Già...c'è molto poco da ridere però...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già...c'è molto poco da ridere però...


e lo so...io sono stata la prima q uotare e ho scritto: ma che famiglia hai??
stanno fuori....davvero...pensa ma secondo te se i due piselli si toccassero, sarebbe incesto no?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Pensa*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> e lo so...io sono stata la prima q uotare e ho scritto: ma che famiglia hai??
> stanno fuori....davvero...pensa ma secondo te se i due piselli si toccassero, sarebbe incesto no?



Pensa che questa allegra signora,dai violentissimi attacchi di manico un giorno sarà madre,ho i brividi.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, non c'è che dire un bel ritratto di questa allegra famigliola,dove fra attacchi di manico e guerre pubiche non ci si fa mancare nulla.Tutto all'insegna della mediocrità,dell'esser vanesi,della bellezza,della velocità di smosciamento di un prepuzio.E allora ecco la povera lei che sogna una bella saetta di carne dalla punta rosa, ecco il marito di lei sereno e tranquillo nonostante la moglie sia stata costretta ad una violenta strusciata di turgida cappella del fratello,e questo fratello poi,una moglie stronza e la voglia di incularsi dietro una tenda quella svuotatombini della cognata.Il tutto condito da un sinistro candore,in un soffuso focolaio domestico dove di domestico forse c'è soltanto il domestico di colore con 30 cm di salame piombato.E allora fuoco alle ceneri,tradire o non tradire?queste sono le famiglie italiane,questa è al nostra generazione,questi sono i genitori delle nuove generazioni,queste sono le nuovo mamme,con le tette tatuate,in bilico su un filo e sotto nessuna rete di protezione ma solo famelici cazzi,e che siano cazzi di famiglia infondo e solo un piccolo dettaglio.VERGOGNA!


Vedo che tu sei già pronto per quando arriverà l'ISIS a moralizzarci tutti. apa:


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Dopo 8 anni che amo e astengo direi che più che santa mi si può chiamare stupida


Astieni da cosa?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa che questa allegra signora,dai violentissimi attacchi di manico un giorno sarà madre,ho i brividi.


e se resta incinta del cognato, poi il marito diventa zio? come funziona?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Caro*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vedo che tu sei già pronto per quando arriverà l'ISIS a moralizzarci tutti. apa:


Caro president, moralizzare?basterebbe un pò di rispetto per se stessi e per gli altri.....


----------



## Lizzi (26 Settembre 2014)

Adesso devo andare a lavoro, vi ringrazio per le battute i consigli e gli insulti. Per chiarire mi sono sposata felicemente abbiamo fatto un figlio e dopo mi ha fatto le corna, non l'ho lasciato perchè può capitare una scappatella dopo è arrivato il suo problema, ne abbiamo parlato ma una volta il dottore e femmina un'altra deve fare questo e quello, sono passati tanti anni sono giovane mi guardano e adesso sono stufa, il mio amore è cambiato nei suoi confronti perchè non ha provato nemmeno ad andare dal medico e non ho visto il lui la stessa comprensione che ho avuto io quando mi tradita. Ciao a lunedì.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma nn vuol dire niente, non puoi lasciare tua moglie a metà per anni
> e poi fare pure quello incazzato


Ma il concetto di preliminari?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> cmq io mi incazzerei di più per il fatto che ho un marito speedy gonzales
> che se ne frega altamente e non prende provvedimenti
> piuttosto che farmi decine di seghe mentali sul cognato
> io glielo direi "tesoro mio, curati, altrimenti oltre a tuo fratello mi scopo mezzo paese"



Quotone


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma il concetto di preliminari?


nn mi sembra ne abbia parlato


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Adesso devo andare a lavoro, vi ringrazio per le battute i consigli e gli insulti. Per chiarire mi sono sposata felicemente abbiamo fatto un figlio e dopo mi ha fatto le corna, non l'ho lasciato perchè può capitare una scappatella dopo è arrivato il suo problema, ne abbiamo parlato ma una volta il dottore e femmina un'altra deve fare questo e quello, sono passati tanti anni sono giovane mi guardano e adesso sono stufa, il mio amore è cambiato nei suoi confronti perchè non ha provato nemmeno ad andare dal medico e non ho visto il lui la stessa comprensione che ho avuto io quando mi tradita. Ciao a lunedì.


tutto comprensibile. non credo però che andare a letto con il fratello possa contribuire ad un esito positivo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> zoccola inside? quindi se il tuo uomo durasse 2 minuti senza farti godere MAI
> per te andrebbe bene? per me no, assolutamente non andrebbe bene
> e visto che a quanto pare non è un problema irrisolvibile, il menefreghismo di quest'uomo mi fa schifo
> poi la minaccia serve solo a farlo "sobbalzare"
> metterla in pratica è tutto un altro paio di maniche



Arriquotone


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e lo so...io sono stata la prima q uotare e ho scritto: ma che famiglia hai??
> stanno fuori....davvero...pensa ma secondo te se i due piselli si toccassero, sarebbe incesto no?


Ahem... se uno è davanti e uno dietro... e poi chi è che guarda se si toccano? E che diventi frosio se lo tocchi a uno mentre state sbattendo una in mezzo? E daje...


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Azzo*



Lizzi ha detto:


> Adesso devo andare a lavoro, vi ringrazio per le battute i consigli e gli insulti. Per chiarire mi sono sposata felicemente abbiamo fatto un figlio e dopo mi ha fatto le corna, non l'ho lasciato perchè può capitare una scappatella dopo è arrivato il suo problema, ne abbiamo parlato ma una volta il dottore e femmina un'altra deve fare questo e quello, sono passati tanti anni sono giovane mi guardano e adesso sono stufa, il mio amore è cambiato nei suoi confronti perchè non ha provato nemmeno ad andare dal medico e non ho visto il lui la stessa comprensione che ho avuto io quando mi tradita. Ciao a lunedì.



E per fortuna che ti sei sposata felice....,e per fortuna che tuo figlio non sa che lo zio ha messo il cazzo fra le mani della madre,ti sei beccata le corna perchè può capitare....,e d'altronde hai ragione sei giovane ti guardano e già immagino perchè e come....ed il tuo amore è cambiato.Lasciarlo?certo che no,meglio trombarsi a sangue il fratello,siamo alla fine,per fortuna siamo alla fine.....!


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e se resta incinta del cognato, poi il marito diventa zio? come funziona?


Meglio che di un altro, almeno si somigliano :rotfl:


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Arriquotone


oggi mi stupisci


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si, non c'è che dire un bel ritratto di questa allegra famigliola,dove fra attacchi di manico e guerre pubiche non ci si fa mancare nulla.Tutto all'insegna della mediocrità,dell'esser vanesi,della bellezza,della velocità di smosciamento di un prepuzio.E allora ecco la povera lei che sogna una bella saetta di carne dalla punta rosa, ecco il marito di lei sereno e tranquillo nonostante la moglie sia stata costretta ad una violenta strusciata di turgida cappella del fratello,e questo fratello poi,una moglie stronza e la voglia di incularsi dietro una tenda quella svuotatombini della cognata.Il tutto condito da un sinistro candore,in un soffuso focolaio domestico dove di domestico forse c'è soltanto il domestico di colore con 30 cm di salame piombato.E allora fuoco alle ceneri,tradire o non tradire?queste sono le famiglie italiane,questa è al nostra generazione,questi sono i genitori delle nuove generazioni,queste sono le nuovo mamme,con le tette tatuate,in bilico su un filo e sotto nessuna rete di protezione ma solo famelici cazzi,e che siano cazzi di famiglia infondo e solo un piccolo dettaglio.VERGOGNA!



Dove sono gli insulti?


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nn mi sembra ne abbia parlato


Quindi ba-dam ba-dam thank you madam?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro president, moralizzare?basterebbe un pò di rispetto per se stessi e per gli altri.....


Infatti lei ha rispetto per se stessa e desidera uno che la faccia star bene, o almeno si impegni a farlo.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ahem... se uno è davanti e uno dietro... e poi chi è che guarda se si toccano? E che diventi frosio se lo tocchi a uno mentre state sbattendo una in mezzo? E daje...


no bello mio...e' il tuo fratello....vabbe, fatevi i vostri fratelli che vi devo dire...e io non sono affatto una chiusa di mente anzi, mente a gambe ben aperte.,...ma all incesto non ci arrivo...scusate


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Infatti lei ha rispetto per se stessa e desidera uno che la faccia star bene, o almeno si impegni a farlo.



Si certo pensando di farsi abbrustolire le chiappe dal cognato,caro president abbiamo un concetto di rispetto diverso.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quindi ba-dam ba-dam thank you madam?


Baci a parte (come prima diceva Nicka) e ipocrisie a parte non è proprio detto che un approccio del genere sia sempre diprezzato.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no bello mio...e' il tuo fratello....vabbe, fatevi i vostri fratelli che vi devo dire...e io non sono affatto una chiusa di mente anzi, mente a gambe ben aperte.,...ma all incesto non ci arrivo...scusate


Coi miei fratelli stavamo progettando di farci una nostra amica in tre (il quarto non è nostro complice )... certo, era per ridere, ma se capitasse non avremmo alcun problema. Anzi rideremmo come scemi. Incesto de che??? :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Coi miei fratelli stavamo progettando di farci una nostra amica in tre (il quarto non è nostro complice )... certo, era per ridere, ma se capitasse non avremmo alcun problema. Anzi rideremmo come scemi. Incesto de che??? :rotfl:


ma pensa te come state messi.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> oggi mi stupisci



Tesoro mio, dici cose sensatissime e che condivido


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma il concetto di preliminari?


ehm... ma se lui,diciamo, il piatto forte lo finisce in due minuti, c'è pure il rischio che con i preliminari anticipi ulteriormente.
Però ci sono delle tecniche da provare, magari anche prima di andare dal dottore.
Ma mi pare che discuterne sia superfluo, visto che le decisioni mi paiono già prese.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Coi miei fratelli stavamo progettando di farci una nostra amica in tre (il quarto non è nostro complice )... certo, era per ridere, ma se capitasse non avremmo alcun problema. Anzi rideremmo come scemi. Incesto de che??? :rotfl:



E non ci vedo nulla di male,sarebbe diverso se fosse la moglie di uno di voi 4,non credi?


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ma se lui,diciamo, il piatto forte lo finisce in due minuti, c'è pure il rischio che con i preliminari anticipi ulteriormente.
> Però ci sono delle tecniche da provare, magari anche prima di andare dal dottore.
> Ma mi pare che discuterne sia superfluo, visto che le decisioni mi paiono già prese.


quali sarebbero queste tue tecniche?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


Buondi'..caschi male,qui sono tutti caproni cornuti,traditori/trici,siamo in 2 o 3,intendo in attivita'.Vabbe' ascoltami..MAI con parenti,e da fessi.Se vuoi consigli pratici,ti aiuto....


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ma se lui,diciamo, il piatto forte lo finisce in due minuti, c'è pure il rischio che con i preliminari anticipi ulteriormente.
> Però ci sono delle tecniche da provare, magari anche prima di andare dal dottore.
> Ma mi pare che discuterne sia superfluo, visto che le decisioni mi paiono già prese.


dici che il cognato verrà presto sbattuto a sua volta in un angolo al grido di "sono tua"?


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, dici cose sensatissime e che condivido


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Ecco*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi'..caschi male,qui sono tutti caproni cornuti,traditori/trici,siamo in 2 o 3,intendo in attivita'.Vabbe' ascoltami..MAI con parenti,e da fessi.Se vuoi consigli pratici,ti aiuto....



Ecco uno con le palle.


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quali sarebbero queste tue tecniche?


un banale preservativo ritardante? alcuni li usano anche per semplice divertimento.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*

Un zaganella 20  minuti prima.


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> un banale preservativo ritardante? alcuni li usano anche per semplice divertimento.


ahhhh
a me se metti anche un preservativo normale, ne hai fino all'indomani :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quali sarebbero queste tue tecniche?


non sono MIE.
ma maremma maiala, siamo nel terzo millennio.
Se c'è un problema, ci si informa.
Ogni informazione è alla portata di mano almeno quanto il pipino del cognato.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma pensa te come state messi.....


Era solo una battuta tra fratelli... ma non credo che avremmo problemi.
Non mi pare che ci baciamo tra noi


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Si*

Un dito ar culo....può andar bene...principianti


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ma se lui,diciamo, il piatto forte lo finisce in due minuti, c'è pure il rischio che con i preliminari anticipi ulteriormente.
> Però ci sono delle tecniche da provare, magari anche prima di andare dal dottore.
> Ma mi pare che discuterne sia superfluo, visto che le decisioni mi paiono già prese.


I preliminari di lui a lei, mica di lei a lui


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sono MIE.
> ma maremma maiala, siamo nel terzo millennio.
> Se c'è un problema, ci si informa.
> Ogni informazione è alla portata di mano almeno quanto il pipino del cognato.


se parli di tecniche, maremma maiala, mi aspetto che le descrivi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi'..caschi male,qui sono tutti caproni cornuti,traditori/trici,siamo in 2 o 3,intendo in attivita'.Vabbe' ascoltami..MAI con parenti,e da fessi.Se vuoi consigli pratici,ti aiuto....


Ma se lei va in deliquio per il cognato, perchè pretendere di andar contro i desideri di una persona? Ci son cose a cui non si comanda razionalmente. Ci si limita per ragioni pratiche, etiche, ma la foia rimane.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un dito ar culo....può andar bene...principianti


... ennò.
Comunque vabbè.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Era solo una battuta tra fratelli... ma non credo che avremmo problemi.
> Non mi pare che ci baciamo tra noi


lo speroooooooooo...ma forse sai, capiraei piu un bacio che il resto...il bacio puo anche essere una forma di affetto e amore, i soldati dell esercito irlandese prima di morire si baciavano in bocca perche non si sarebbero mai piu rivisti, in segno di rispetto


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non ci vedo nulla di male,sarebbe diverso se fosse la moglie di uno di voi 4,non credi?


Ovvio! Altri pareri da maschi? Le donne so' limitate de fantasia, Oscu' :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi'..*caschi male,qui sono tutti caproni cornuti,*traditori/trici,siamo in 2 o 3,intendo in attivita'.Vabbe' ascoltami..MAI con parenti,e da fessi.Se vuoi consigli pratici,ti aiuto....


posso dire che hai ampiamente rotto il cazzo co sta storia?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ennò.
> Comunque vabbè.



E si invece....


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> dici che il cognato verrà presto sbattuto a sua volta in un angolo al grido di "sono tua"?


Uno che ti salta addosso dietro la tenda dura tre minuti al massimo... quindi sì, lo sbatte nell'angolo


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Uno che ti salta addosso dietro la tenda dura tre minuti al massimo... quindi sì, lo sbatte nell'angolo


sei stato con molti uomini dall'approccio a sorpresa?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco uno con le palle.


Praticita'..la vicina di casa,sarebbe corsa con me al motel ..ma con il cavolo!!!!!!be'forse cambiamo casa..indovina a cosa sto pensando???....


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Uno che ti salta addosso dietro la tenda dura tre minuti al massimo... quindi sì, lo sbatte nell'angolo


più che nell'angolo, lo sbatte nell'immondezzaio


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> un banale preservativo ritardante? alcuni li usano anche per semplice divertimento.


Più che altro normali creme anestetizzanti 
Senza ricetta... utili in alcuni casi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> posso dire che hai ampiamente rotto il cazzo co sta storia?


:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> posso dire che hai ampiamente rotto il cazzo co sta storia?


​La verita'ti fa male lo so.......


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma se lei va in deliquio per il cognato, perchè pretendere di andar contro i desideri di una persona? Ci son cose a cui non si comanda razionalmente. Ci si limita per ragioni pratiche, etiche, ma la foia rimane.


Perchè ci si fa male. Esperienza diretta


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo speroooooooooo...ma forse sai, capiraei piu un bacio che il resto...il bacio puo anche essere una forma di affetto e amore, i soldati dell esercito irlandese prima di morire si baciavano in bocca perche non si sarebbero mai piu rivisti, in segno di rispetto


Non si baciavano con la lingua però :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Perchè ci si fa male. Esperienza diretta


Non dico di no, però se è in fissa con il cognato, non è che risolviamo il problema presentandole un amico.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sei stato con molti uomini dall'approccio a sorpresa?


No, ma immagino che dietro la tenda non è che puoi starci mezzora, se di là c'è tua suocera :rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, ma immagino che dietro la tenda non è che puoi starci mezzora, se di là c'è tua suocera :rotfl:


divertentissimissima questa battuta.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non dico di no, però se è in fissa con il cognato, non è che risolviamo il problema presentandole un amico.


Non è in fissa col cognato, evidentemente è l'unico uomo avvicinabile


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> divertentissimissima questa battuta.


Quindi scopi dietro le tende per mezzora? Non fai una sveltina?
Se quello è abituato alle molestie pesanti, mi sa che non ci sta mezzora


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quindi scopi dietro le tende per mezzora? Non fai una sveltina?
> Se quello è abituato alle molestie pesanti, mi sa che non ci sta mezzora


anche questo lo saprai per esperienza, come molte molte altre cose.


----------



## spleen (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Perchè non depurate le discussioni dai moralismi, scusate?


Perchè non c'è niente di più imbarazzante della verità  (cit. Pirandello)


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Vedo che tu sei già pronto per quando arriverà l'ISIS a moralizzarci tutti. apa:


porca zozza però President....non è moralismo...a farsi toccare dal fratello del marito con tutta la famigliola nell'altra stanza e lei che usa come scusa la eiaculazione precoce del marito e la bellezza "sopra la media" del cognato" è piu una presa per il culo di se stessi e degli altri.....la dentro sono tutti fulminati


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> anche questo lo saprai per esperienza, come molte molte altre cose.


No, è solo deduzione.


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> porca zozza però President....non è moralismo...a farsi toccare dal fratello del marito con tutta la famigliola nell'altra stanza


C'è chi ci farebbe una scopata da mezzora con la famigliola nell'altra stanza, figurati :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> se parli di tecniche, maremma maiala, mi aspetto che le descrivi


la masturbazione un'oretta prima
la compressione del glande

Nella norma il mancato controllo è proprio degli adolescenti, che non hanno educazione sessuale.
poi se non funziona si va dal medico, perchè attenzione: potrebbe essere un sintomo, se si inizia in età adulta a non controllare l'eiaculazione.
Potrebbe essere un problema muscolare o legato alla cattiva alimentazione o all'assunzione di alcool.
Più facilmente invece è un problema psicologico o legato alla qualità del rapporto.
Io qui scommetterei sull'ultima ipotesi, visto che a lui non importa nulla non solo che la compagna non sia soddisfatta, ma neppure che se la pastrugni il fratello.


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Non è in fissa col cognato, evidentemente è l'unico uomo avvicinabile


in che senso avvicinabile? lei è anche una gran bella donna ha detto....è che ci vuole a farsi un amante? proprio il cognato si deve fare?


----------



## Stark72 (26 Settembre 2014)

A me sta sorgendo il dubbio che i due fratelli si reggano il gioco vicendevolmente.
Non è che il marito - che a quanto pare ha già condiviso una donna col fratello - vuole trovare una via d'uscita facile facile da un matrimonio che lo appalla?
E' troppo strana sta storia non mi torna.
Ma com'è sto matrimonio? 
Non è che lui è speedy gonzalez perchè ha fretta di archiviare la pratica e magari ha altro per la testa?
E' sempre stato speedy?

_"Solo suuuuu....rieduchescional ciannel!!!"_


----------



## Vincent Vega (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio





Lizzi ha detto:


> Adesso devo andare a lavoro, vi ringrazio per le battute i consigli e gli insulti. Per chiarire mi sono sposata felicemente abbiamo fatto un figlio e dopo mi ha fatto le corna, non l'ho lasciato perchè può capitare una scappatella dopo è arrivato il suo problema, ne abbiamo parlato ma una volta il dottore e femmina un'altra deve fare questo e quello, sono passati tanti anni sono giovane mi guardano e adesso sono stufa, il mio amore è cambiato nei suoi confronti perchè non ha provato nemmeno ad andare dal medico e non ho visto il lui la stessa comprensione che ho avuto io quando mi tradita. Ciao a lunedì.


Ciao Lizzi e ben...venuta (non è una battuta su tuo marito, sia chiaro! )!
Ti parlo da ex-traditore, e antimoralista convinto...

Tu ci poni una serie di domande, se scomponiamo ciò che ci dici..
1) "mio marito viene nelle mutande: giusto tradirlo?": io posso dirti di NO, ma solo perchè non mi pare una grande soluzione. Sei a posto per una sera, e poi? Hai intenzione di scopare fuori casa tutta la vita? No perchè se ti becca (e ammesso e non concesso che non si ecciti all'idea..), magari mena l'amante di turno, o mena te, o ti dà un calcio in culo..o fa tutto insieme..o magari finite in TV nella cronaca nera... In sostanza: vuoi tradire con "qualcuno" e "una volta sola"? se la risposta è affermativa, credo non sia una soluzione...visto che l'astinenza da orgasmi continuerà. E se invece hai deciso di zoccoleggiare a tempo indeterminato (con chiunque), i pericoli sono quelli illustrati sopra.
2) "ho deciso di tradire lo stesso, e ho scelto MIO COGNATO: è bono, e mi eccita ricordare come mi ha usata in un angolo di casa, da vero macho bastardo..che ne pensate?". Beh, penso che è una cazzata. Puoi fartelo mentre tuo marito si spippetta - se lui è d'accordo, e se tuo cognato non è sposato a sua volta (un'eventuale ulteriore donna farebbe scoppiare bei casini...). Ma, altrimenti...scusa, ti guardano tutti, e tu proprio con l'unico che rischia di farvi finire in prima pagina vuoi andare a sgroppare? il mondo è grande, orsù...e se ti piacciono certi giochetti "decisi", attirerai porci come il miele....

Ha ragione gas: non ami tuo marito, e lo vuoi pure umiliare alla grande..lascia stare, per me il gioco non vale la candela. Meglio il garzone senegalese della Coop, senti a me.

Infine, per completezza: vostra età? perchè non divorzi visto che lo disprezzi (soldi?)? e tuo cognato è sposato? i tuoi suoceri vivi? (per ora...perchè mi sa che un infarto è dietro l'angolo)


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A me sta sorgendo il dubbio che i due fratelli si reggano il gioco vicendevolmente.
> Non è che il marito - che a quanto pare ha già condiviso una donna col fratello - vuole trovare una via d'uscita facile facile da un matrimonio che lo appalla?
> E' troppo strana sta storia non mi torna.
> Ma com'è sto matrimonio?
> ...


complottista.


----------



## Vincent Vega (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio



Ah: sei la seconda in poco tempo che arriva sul forum e - quale giustificazione delle proprie sgroppate (reali o programmate) - ci dice "sono troppo figa e scopo solo machi belli, ex-modelli".
Io difendo la categoria dei "non modelli manco per sbaglio", e - segretamente - sono proprio contento di essermene fatte a bizzeffe di principesse SUL PISELLO. Manco che le veline e i tronisti avessero un codice morale a parte...
Per dire.


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​La verita'ti fa male lo so.......


ma si certo, dammi rossi. :applauso:

ma quale verità, sei solo un cafone. vergognati a 60 anni a scrivere certe scemenze


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> C'è chi ci farebbe una scopata da mezzora con la famigliola nell'altra stanza, figurati :rotfl:


....e farebbe schifo lo stesso


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....e farebbe schifo lo stesso


Parlavo di gente che disquisiva sui tempi


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2014)

*allora riassumiamo*

Eliminerei ogni discorso moralistico,chè qui sarebbe come tentare di spiegare ad uno juventino che il tizio col fischietto non è un suo amico di curva....cioè una perdita di tempo.

facciamo magari 2 conti.

Lizzi s'è sposata uno di quei bellimbusti delle trasmissione della De Filippi,che fino a che andava tutto bene si faceva anche i buchi delle serrature.

Quando poi sono iniziati i problemi di tenuta in curva,anzichè preoccuparsene ha per così dire appeso il belino al chiodo e lasciato campo libero al fratello.   chè tanto non è certo la prima volta che si passano le donne.

alla nostra nuova amica uno che l'appiccica al muro eccita da morire,infatti è entrata in fissa.

qui ci sarebbe da riaprire il punto Snai di Tradinet e scommettere entro quanto tempo Lizzi si farà rifoderare l'impianto biturbo.

l'unico dubbio che mi sovviene è: ma il marito vorrà assistere o no?

PS: lascerei perdere discorsi di divorzi e separazioni.    chè chissà perchè mi viene in mente la situazione della famiglia di Ecate.    con discrezione ed eleganza (vabbeh) si può fare tutto senza compromettere le apparenze.

PPS: qualcuno ha nulla da dire se sposto in Confessionale,vero?


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Eliminerei ogni discorso moralistico,chè qui sarebbe come tentare di* spiegare ad uno juventino* che il tizio col fischietto non è un suo amico di curva....cioè una perdita di tempo.
> 
> facciamo magari 2 conti.
> 
> ...


questa te la potevi anche risparmiare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ah: sei la seconda in poco tempo che arriva sul forum e - quale giustificazione delle proprie sgroppate (reali o programmate) - ci dice "sono troppo figa e scopo solo machi belli, ex-modelli".
> Io difendo la categoria dei "non modelli manco per sbaglio", e - segretamente - sono proprio contento di essermene fatte a bizzeffe di principesse SUL PISELLO. Manco che le veline e i tronisti avessero un codice morale a parte...
> Per dire.



Anche qui c'è da quotare alla grande.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma si certo, dammi rossi. :applauso:
> 
> ma quale verità, sei solo un cafone. vergognati a 60 anni a scrivere certe scemenze


Ti ringrazio della squisita eleganza,degna del Rotary..signori si nasce...ingrati pure.E mi fermo qua'.


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

io non lo so...sarò forse sessualmente arretrata
ma certi atteggiamenti non riusciro mai a capirli e poi ci si lamenta che l'amore va a farsi a benedire....


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> questa te la potevi anche risparmiare


concordo


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io non lo so...sarò forse sessualmente arretrata
> ma certi atteggiamenti non riusciro mai a capirli e poi ci si lamenta che l'amore va a farsi a benedire....


lascerei proprio stare il concetto d'amore.  qui si parla di pura e semplice insoddisfazione sessuale.

di una donna che ha marito e cognato che si passano le ragazze come fossero palline da tennis.

sta a Lizzi decidere se stare al gioco,augurandole che il cognato non abbia lo stesso problema del marito, altrimenti è proprio fottuta e non nel senso che lei spera


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascerei proprio stare il concetto d'amore.  qui si parla di pura e semplice insoddisfazione sessuale.
> 
> di una donna che ha marito e cognato che si passano le ragazze come fossero palline da tennis.
> 
> sta a Lizzi decidere se stare al gioco,augurandole che il cognato non abbia lo stesso problema del marito, altrimenti è proprio fottuta e non nel senso che spera


e mandare in culo entrambi no?


dimenticavo
forza juve


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e mandare in culo entrambi no?
> 
> 
> dimenticavo
> forza juve


boh.    si potrebbe anche fare,ma da quel che ho letto,la voglia di togliersi lo sfizio di provare com'è il cognato parvemi preponderante.

magari può anche farsi il cognato e poi mollarli entrambi,chi lo sa.    il mondo è bello perchè avariato


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh.    si potrebbe anche fare,ma da quel che ho letto,la voglia di togliersi lo sfizio di provare com'è il cognato parvemi preponderante.
> 
> magari può anche farsi il cognato e poi mollarli entrambi,chi lo sa.    il mondo è bello perchè avariato


ha detto che vuole divorziare
come ho scritto prima, dopo il divorzio può farsi il cognato impunemente
e anche tutto il creato


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascerei proprio stare il concetto d'amore.  qui si parla di pura e semplice insoddisfazione sessuale.
> 
> di una donna che ha marito e cognato che si passano le ragazze come fossero palline da tennis.
> 
> sta a Lizzi decidere se stare al gioco,augurandole che il cognato non abbia lo stesso problema del marito, altrimenti è proprio fottuta e non nel senso che spera


infatti non mi riferivo al singolo caso...in questo
caso la parola amore assume un significato paradossale.ma se l'insoddisfazione sessuale giustifica qualsiasi comportamento non stiamo neanche parlando di esseri umani pensanti...


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sta a Lizzi decidere se stare al gioco,*augurandole che il cognato non abbia lo stesso problema del marito*, altrimenti è proprio fottuta e non nel senso che lei spera


Secondo me è garantito


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio della squisita eleganza,degna del Rotary..signori si nasce...ingrati pure.E mi fermo qua'.




ma ingrata de che? posso dire che non sono d'accordo con tuo modo di dire certe cose? di grazia? 
a me vieni a parlare di eleganza? ma ti leggi?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Eliminerei ogni discorso moralistico,chè qui sarebbe come tentare di spiegare ad uno juventino che il tizio col fischietto non è un suo amico di curva....cioè una perdita di tempo.
> 
> facciamo magari 2 conti.
> 
> ...



Io avrei da ridire.mi sembra un comportamento da fascista spostare questo 3d in confessionale scusa.L'autrice lo ha postato in forum libero,ci sarà un motivo?perchè lizzi è tua nemica?chi è lizzi?cosa hai contro le biturbo?un admin non dovrebbe espremere dissenso in questo modo un pò triviale,cosa ti ha fatto il marito di lizzi?bannerai anche lui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avrei da ridire.mi sembra un comportamento da fascista spostare questo 3d in confessionale scusa.L'autrice lo ha postato in forum libero,ci sarà un motivo?perchè lizzi è tua nemica?chi è lizzi?cosa hai contro le biturbo?un admin non dovrebbe espremere dissenso in questo modo un pò triviale,cosa ti ha fatto il marito di lizzi?bannerai anche lui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se Lizzi porta dalla coppa C in su e il marito dura 120 secondi lo stesso,dovrebbe bannarsi da solo


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io avrei da ridire.mi sembra un comportamento da fascista spostare questo 3d in confessionale scusa.L'autrice lo ha postato in forum libero,ci sarà un motivo?perchè lizzi è tua nemica?chi è lizzi?cosa hai contro le biturbo?un admin non dovrebbe espremere dissenso in questo modo un pò triviale,cosa ti ha fatto il marito di lizzi?bannerai anche lui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bravo Oscuro.ribellati! non andrebbe spostato neanche al confessionale ma nella sessione problemi tecnici viste le problematiche del soggetto....


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se Lizzi porta dalla *coppa C in su* e il marito dura 120 secondi lo stesso,dovrebbe bannarsi da solo


e questo era n chiaro tentativo di discriminazione:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



Erato' ha detto:


> bravo Oscuro.ribellati! non andrebbe spostato neanche al confessionale ma nella sessione problemi tecnici viste le problematiche del soggetto....



Adesso alziamo un casino.Siamo stanchi di rincorrere 3d sul tutto il forum,e poim perchè alcuni 3d si e altri no?perchè spesso di venerdì?perchè perplesso si è dato sto nick nonostante sia quesi mai perplesso,voleva ingannarci?Un admin non dovrebbe ingannarci,perchè non lecter?


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma se l'insoddisfazione sessuale giustifica qualsiasi comportamento non stiamo neanche parlando di esseri umani pensanti...


no, assolutamente. però è di sicuro una cosa che ti porta a sentirti frustrata, non desiderata e da lì può tranquillamente nascere il desiderio nei confronti di qualcun'altro [e in questo senso non trovo neppure strano che non stia a guardare il capello su chi è e chi non è]. certo che se c'è un matrimonio, un figlio e l'intera famiglia coinvolti le cose cambiano.


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ha detto che vuole divorziare
> come ho scritto prima, dopo il divorzio può farsi il cognato impunemente
> e anche tutto il creato


se se lo facesse dopo il divorzio,la tresca perderebbe tutto il suo fascino.   



Erato' ha detto:


> infatti non mi riferivo al singolo caso...in questo
> caso la parola amore assume un significato paradossale.ma se l'insoddisfazione sessuale giustifica qualsiasi comportamento non stiamo neanche parlando di esseri umani pensanti...


invocherei gli artt. 89-90 del codice penale,vostro onore.

qui siamo in presenza di un tipico caso di galleggiamento di ormoni a mezza pupilla con l'aggiunta che a Lizzi piace il maschio che gioca duro.    il fatto che il maschio in questione sia il fratello del marito indigna solo noi benpensanti,a lei evidentemente moltiplica l'eccitazione.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*No*



perplesso ha detto:


> se se lo facesse dopo il divorzio,la tresca perderebbe tutto il suo fascino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No a me sembra solo un art a 90,lizzi utlizzerà spesso l'art a 90...indipendentemente dal canale a o b,indipendentemente chi possa esserci dietro le suo poco candide chiappe.


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> no, assolutamente. però è di sicuro una cosa che ti porta a sentirti frustrata, non desiderata e da lì può tranquillamente nascere il desiderio nei confronti di qualcun'altro [e in questo senso non trovo neppure strano che non stia a guardare il capello su chi è e chi non è]. certo che se c'è un matrimonio, un figlio e l'intera famiglia coinvolti le cose cambiano.


ma io capisco come no.ma dico : con tutti sti maschi là fuori PROPRIO IL FRATELLO DEL MARITO si deve fare?!?


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma io capisco come no.ma dico : con tutti sti maschi là fuori PROPRIO IL FRATELLO DEL MARITO si deve fare?!?


sì, bè, anche io avrei scelto altrove, ma se non interessa al marito figurati a lei.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma io capisco come no.ma dico : con tutti sti maschi là fuori PROPRIO IL FRATELLO DEL MARITO si deve fare?!?


ma infatti, a me sembra assurdo che non si rendano conto dei legami......pur di soddisfare la propria donna ci sono uomini che passerebbero sopra a tutto e tutti.....questo e' ossessione di perderla non amore...
detto questo....se mio cognato (che non ho, sia inteso come fidanzato di mia sorella, sia come fratello del mio compagno) siazzardasse anche solo a sfiorarmi, io prima di tutto non lo direi al mio compagno....gli darei appuntamento un giorno io e lui da soli e li....sarebbero dolori.....ma che rispetto pensi possa avere di te? per me un uomo che poi solo uomo non e', poiche e' il fratello di mio marito, che si azzarda a mettermi le mani eni pantaloni cosi d amble', non solo non ha rispetto per me ma nemmeno per il fratello.....con le persone anziane a prendere il te nell altra stanza....un troiaio....
a me non sembra cosi difficile da capire.....
e c'e' anche un bambino di mezzo e lei ancora si pone certe domande...dovrei farmi il cognato oppure no?

boh


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se se lo facesse dopo il divorzio,la tresca perderebbe tutto il suo fascino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.Lizzy vai ma stat'accorta alla moglie del cognato che se vi becca  o 1) chiede di partecipare magari chiede anche di farsi tuo marito e là mi preoccuperei se tuo marito dovesse dovesse durare 1-2 minuti in più  oppure 2) vi sputtana di fronte a tutta la famiglia dopo essersi munita di bastone da baseball e avervi fatti neri entrambi.In bocca al lupo cara


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> infatti non mi riferivo al singolo caso...in questo
> caso la parola amore assume un significato paradossale.ma se l'insoddisfazione sessuale giustifica qualsiasi comportamento non stiamo neanche parlando di esseri umani pensanti...


io nn vivrei mai anni di insoddisfazione sessuale


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ok.Lizzy vai ma stat'accorta alla moglie del cognato che se vi becca  o 1) chiede di partecipare magari chiede anche di farsi tuo marito e là mi preoccuperei se tuo marito dovesse dovesse durare 1-2 minuti in più  oppure 2) vi sputtana di fronte a tutta la famiglia dopo essersi munita di bastone da baseball e avervi fatti neri entrambi.In bocca al lupo cara


fammi capire...esiste anche la moglie del cognato?


----------



## Ecate (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato *sono molto al di sopra della media*. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


Mi sanguinano gli occhi


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se se lo facesse dopo il divorzio,la tresca perderebbe tutto il suo fascino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo me dopo anni senza orgasmi
si sarebbe eccitata con chiunque
e sarebbe pure abbastanza normale


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se Lizzi porta dalla coppa C in su e il marito dura 120 secondi lo stesso,dovrebbe bannarsi da solo


ahahah ma che c'entra?


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Ecate ha detto:


> Mi sanguinano gli occhi



A me i coglioni-


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> secondo me dopo anni senza orgasmi
> si sarebbe eccitata con chiunque
> e sarebbe pure abbastanza normale


si e' vero ma c'e' anche da dire che il fattoi che lui duri 2 minuti non vuol dire che lei non goda...
cioe' io mi sono fatta sveltine da 4 - 5 minuti che mi hanno fatta godere a volte piu di un rapporto normale...
dipende.....


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> secondo me dopo anni senza orgasmi
> si sarebbe eccitata con chiunque
> e sarebbe pure abbastanza normale



infatti. però davanti a una cosa del genere devi agire diversamente, nel senso che devi prendere provvedimenti PRIMA di arrivare a prendere una sbandata per tuo cognato o per chicchessia.


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me i coglioni-


che è peggio


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn vivrei mai anni di insoddisfazione sessuale


nemmeno io


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si e' vero *ma c'e' anche da dire che il fattoi che lui duri 2 minuti non vuol dire che lei non goda...*
> cioe' io mi sono fatta sveltine da 4 - 5 minuti che mi hanno fatta godere a volte piu di un rapporto normale...
> dipende.....


due minuti sono sempre e comunque due.


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> fammi capire...esiste anche la moglie del cognato?


eh già...
che tristezza


----------



## Ecate (26 Settembre 2014)

*E questo perché ...*

Io ho badato alla forma
Oscuro alla sostanza


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> due minuti sono sempre e comunque due.


e allora? capita a volte di venire in meno di 30 secondi.....
il fatto e' che se non ci stai nemmeno con la testa non ti bagni nemmeno.....lei sara incazzata ....mentre lo fanno magari pensa: ercco, tanto tra due minuti e' tutto finito....e nemmeno lei ci provera a cercare degli escamotage....


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> fammi capire...esiste anche la moglie del cognato?


sisi, la moglie considerata ovviamente una grande stronza....vabbe questa è la famigli Forrester di Beautiful, tutti bellissimi ma tormentati.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Io*



Ecate ha detto:


> Io ho badato alla forma
> Oscuro alla sostanza



Vorrei capire dove sono i miei insulti però....


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sisi, la moglie considerata ovviamente una grande stronza....vabbe questa è la famigli Forrester di Beautiful, tutti bellissimi ma tormentati.


e lei e' brooke dici?


----------



## Dalida (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora? *capita a volte di venire in meno di 30 secondi.....*
> il fatto e' che se non ci stai nemmeno con la testa non ti bagni nemmeno.....lei sara incazzata ....mentre lo fanno magari pensa: ercco, tanto tra due minuti e' tutto finito....e nemmeno lei ci provera a cercare degli escamotage....



sì, ricordo che menzionasti questa cosa anche in altra discussione. anche in quell'occasione ti risposi che eri fortunata perché mediamente ci vuole di più. se un uomo dura così poco e lascia insoddisfatta la moglie dovrebbe provare a fare qualcosa per andare incontro alle sue esigenze [che credo siano più comuni di chi viene in 30 secondi]. dal canto suo, la moglie avrebbe dovuto fargli capire meglio l'importanza della cosa e agire.


----------



## Ecate (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). *Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti* anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


Approfondiamo questo passo.


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e lei e' brooke dici?


si.sono la famiglia "amore, tesoro, salsiccia e pummarolo"....senza offesa Lizzy.....ma dopo il cognato che t'ha messo le mani nelle mutande
penso che sia difficile che tu ti offenda...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ricordo che menzionasti questa cosa anche in altra discussione. anche in quell'occasione ti risposi che eri fortunata perché mediamente ci vuole di più. se un uomo dura così poco e lascia insoddisfatta la moglie dovrebbe provare a fare qualcosa per andare incontro alle sue esigenze [che credo siano più comuni di chi viene in 30 secondi]. dal canto suo, la moglie avrebbe dovuto fargli capire meglio l'importanza della cosa e agire.



ma eramper dire...
a me e' capitato che magari l altra persona fosse troppo eccitata e io non avessi tempo di finire....capita, mica e' una tragedia...si rimedia dopo, si rifa.....
io senti, dubito fortemente che questa situazione vada avanti da anni....cosi tanti da portarla a voler tradire col primo che passa.....


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si e' vero ma c'e' anche da dire che il fattoi che lui duri 2 minuti non vuol dire che lei non goda...
> cioe' io mi sono fatta sveltine da 4 - 5 minuti che mi hanno fatta godere a volte piu di un rapporto normale...
> dipende.....


certo che dipende, ma qui si parla di sempre, nn di episodi


----------



## Ecate (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorrei capire dove sono i miei insulti però....


Eeeeh?
non ho capito
io trovo questa storia volgare.
Secondo me tu la trovi volgare ma io mi fermo più in superficie.
La frasettina che ho nerettato mi fa arricciare il naso. Nella storia non ci entrò neanche. 
Gli insulti di chi a chi quando come? Io?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> certo che dipende, ma qui si parla di sempre, nn di episodi


ma tu ci credi?
hanno un bambino piccolo....come l hanno fatto ? in due minuti?


----------



## AmadeuPrado (26 Settembre 2014)

A me sembra che qui ci sia una persona in una situazione di disagio che chiede il nostro aiuto e noi si risponde spesso con osservazioni piuttosto scontate e di senso comune. 
è ovvio che se a lei piace il cognato. Se desidera il cognato. c'è poco da giudicare e da condannare!! 
Inoltre si definisce una ex-moralista. Ha detto bene "EX", quindi le questioni morali passerebbero in secondo piano. A questo punto potrebbe seguire i suoi istinti e vedere che succede visto l'indifferenza del marito. Se non interessa a lui, figuriamoci a noi;-).
Credo sia troppo facile accusare la donna in questione di scarsa "serietà". Sono cose che possono capitare credo. D'altronde non è che vuole andare col primo che passa, ma proprio con quello..


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu ci credi?
> hanno un bambino piccolo....come l hanno fatto ? in due minuti?


guarda che ci sono donne che sono rimaste incinta perchè si sono prese una schizzata addosso
nn c'è bisogno di performance di ore per fare un figlio
e lei ha detto che dopo il figlio lui ha iniziato a fare flash


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Lizzi*



Ecate ha detto:


> Eeeeh?
> non ho capito
> io trovo questa storia volgare.
> Secondo me tu la trovi volgare ma io mi fermo più in superficie.
> ...



lizzi ha trovato i miei post insultanti.A me sembra un insulto questa famiglia invece.Dove a tavola un bimbo deve vedere la mamma che sogna ilc azzo delle zio con le chiappe bagnate....UNO SCHIFO RARO.


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> guarda che ci sono donne che sono rimaste incinta perchè si sono prese una schizzata addosso
> nn c'è bisogno di performance di ore per fare un figlio
> e lei ha detto che dopo il figlio lui ha iniziato a fare flash


madonna mia...ma chi ha parlato di schizzate?
io parlavo di animo e entusiasmo.....
ma vabbe...bambino piccolo per me vuol dire 2 o 3 anni......non mi sembra che 2 o 3 anni sia una vita senza orgamsi...
ma vabbe......


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> porca zozza però President....non è moralismo...a farsi toccare dal fratello del marito con tutta la famigliola nell'altra stanza e lei che usa come scusa la eiaculazione precoce del marito e la bellezza "sopra la media" del cognato" è piu una presa per il culo di se stessi e degli altri.....*la dentro sono tutti fulminati*


Concordo, anche perchè un conto sono le fantasie, un conto la realtà: personalmente, a livello di fantasie, inchioderei la sorella di mia moglie al muro ma nella realtà non lo farei perchè fatalmente (anche se lei cedesse alle mie avances) romperei degli equilibri, il senso di alcuni sguardi, il tenore di certi sorrisi, il sapore di certe gioie, il piacere di certe attenzioni, ecc.

Il fatto che siano dei fulminati mi pare che non lo neghi neppure lei. 

Mentre sul fatto che siano delle persone senza morale*: per la mia personale esperienza personale e per la mia personalissima morale trovo che la situazione sia squallida e immorale (mi limito a giudicare la situazione, non posso giudicare la persona).

Il punto è un altro: il fine del forum e le idee sull'utilizzo del forum. Io non credo che uno si iscriva qui per sentirsi dire delle ovvietà su cosa sia morale o meno oppure sermoni su cosa sia moralmente giusto o sbagliato: mi esponi una situazione io ti dico un mio parere, sulla base della mia esperienza personale, delle mie idee e delle mie convinzioni. Ti espongo svantaggi, vantaggi, giudico la situazione, ti dissuado o ti incito, ti prendo per il culo, ma non sulla base di valutazioni morali.

Ti eccita tuo cognato? Io non sono l'arcivescovo di Lodi, non sono qui a convertire pecorelle smarrite. 

*potremmo aprire una discussione infinita su cosa sia la morale comune e i suoi limiti.


----------



## Ecate (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> lizzi ha trovato i miei post insultanti.A me sembra un insulto questa famiglia invece.Dove a tavola un bimbo deve vedere la mamma che sogna ilc azzo delle zio con le chiappe bagnate....UNO SCHIFO RARO.


Ohmamma ho capito...
no io tutta la farcitura l'ho lasciata.
pagina 1 e pagina 20
:rotfl:
Per me è l'ennesima reincarnazione di Flora


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo, anche perchè un conto sono le fantasie, un conto la realtà: personalmente, a livello di fantasie, inchioderei la sorella di mia moglie al muro ma nella realtà non lo farei perchè fatalmente (anche se lei cedesse alle mie avances) romperei degli equilibri, il senso di alcuni sguardi, il tenore di certi sorrisi, il sapore di certe gioie, il piacere di certe attenzioni, ecc.
> 
> Il fatto che siano dei fulminati mi pare che non lo neghi neppure lei.
> 
> ...



diciamo che quoto tutto tranne una cosa.
il senso del forum. il fatto che appunto noi non siamo nessuno per fare la morale (hai ragione) non vuol dire che di contro debbano partire consigli su come cornificare al meglio.....e nemmeno userei la fantasia cosi sprezzatamente
perche non sai mai....
io potrei accettare che nelle fantasie il mio compgano mi dicesse: vorrei scoparmi quella , oppure immagino di fare sesso con te a un altra..
va bensisimo...
ma se anche e solo nella fantasia mi dicesse qualcosa su mia sorella......la via per uscire da casa mia e' una sola.
detto questo, se i tuoi consigli erano volti a come masturbarsi in pace oppure fare fantasie sul cognato in silenzio....allora scusami, altrimenti...boh


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> lizzi ha trovato i miei post insultanti.A me sembra un insulto questa famiglia invece.Dove a tavola un bimbo deve vedere la mamma che sogna ilc azzo delle zio con le chiappe bagnate....UNO SCHIFO RARO.


Io non capisco tutto questo scandalo. Il sogno di ogni donna dovrebbe essere farsi una famiglia.


----------



## ivanl (26 Settembre 2014)

sospendendo i miei giudizi sulla moralita', come ben dice il presidente, ritengo che cedere al cognato porterebbe solo degli immensi casini.
Io, prima di tutto, mi preoccuerei di 'sto povero bambino...
Se lei vuole farsi scopare perche' ritiene sia la soluzione ai suoi problemi, vabbe', ognuno agisce in base alla sua coscienza ed educazione...ma quella povera anima in quella famiglia, pur non avendola scelta, ci deve vivere. Per cui che trovi un estraneo


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> madonna mia...ma chi ha parlato di schizzate?
> io parlavo di animo e entusiasmo.....
> ma vabbe...bambino piccolo per me vuol dire 2 o 3 anni......non mi sembra che 2 o 3 anni sia una vita senza orgamsi...
> ma vabbe......


io ho capito che è sposata da 8 anni e che il bambino ne ha circa 5
e cmq io nn starei neanche un mese figurati anni


----------



## Ecate (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo, anche perchè un conto sono le fantasie, un conto la realtà: personalmente, a livello di fantasie, inchioderei la sorella di mia moglie al muro ma nella realtà non lo farei perchè fatalmente (anche se lei cedesse alle mie avances) romperei degli equilibri, il senso di alcuni sguardi, il tenore di certi sorrisi, il sapore di certe gioie, il piacere di certe attenzioni, ecc.
> 
> Il fatto che siano dei fulminati mi pare che non lo neghi neppure lei.
> 
> ...


Al di la del bene e del male c'è l'estetica. E l'espressione "molto al di sopra della media" in questo contesto è di una tale bruttezza da far sbiadire qualsiasi relativismo etico. Come pure l'accenno al mondo Vip della moda. Non che siano cose da censurare ma poiché non hanno rilevanza nella storia sono dettagli inutili ed imbarazzanti


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io ho capito che è sposata da 8 anni e che il bambino ne ha circa 5
> e cmq io nn starei neanche un mese figurati anni


ah be.....punti di vista....per me viene prima l uomo che amo e poi gli orgasmi....
abbiamo prioprita diverse


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*

Giudizi sulla moralità?ma stamo a scherzà?mio fratello mette le mani nelle mutande della mia donna e va tutto bene?però poi si comporta bene,corna,cazzi,cappelle,eiaculazio precocis,attacchi di manico,guerre pubiche,ma non scherziamo che c'è un bambino di 5 anni,volete fare i moderni?con il culo vostro per favore...


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giudizi sulla moralità?ma stamo a scherzà?mio fratello mette le mani nelle mutande della mia donna e va tutto bene?però poi si comporta bene,corna,cazzi,cappelle,eiaculazio precocis,attacchi di manico,guerre pubiche,ma non scherziamo che c'è un bambino di 5 anni,volete fare i moderni?con il culo vostro per favore...


STENDINO OVETTO :d


----------



## disincantata (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi0673 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok simpatici! Ci stanno tutte le battute, ma io stò pensando di divorziare, altrimenti sarà una croce


Non puoi essere vera.

Il mondo è vario ed avariato ma tu esageri in fantasie. 

Un marito bellissimo impotente o quasi che ti tradisce tante volte volte l'avresti già lasciato. 

Due minuti? No grazie!

Ciao splendida donna.

Divertiti!


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Concordo, anche perchè un conto sono le fantasie, un conto la realtà: personalmente, a livello di fantasie, inchioderei la sorella di mia moglie al muro ma nella realtà non lo farei perchè fatalmente (anche se lei cedesse alle mie avances) romperei degli equilibri, il senso di alcuni sguardi, il tenore di certi sorrisi, il sapore di certe gioie, il piacere di certe attenzioni, ecc.
> 
> Il fatto che siano dei fulminati mi pare che non lo neghi neppure lei.
> 
> ...


ma neanche io sono una santa President e non mi reputo così saggia da giudicare o insegnare come ci si dovrebbe comportare.in questo forum infatti non ci sto tanto per dare consigli ma piuttosto per dare opinioni e la mia opinione in questo caso, senza moralismi, era che stanno tutti male.cmq ci siamo capiti


----------



## Solenero (26 Settembre 2014)

Voglio sapere come continua!!! dobbiamo aspettare fino a lunedì? è peggio di Beautiful allora, quello c'è anche la domenica !!!! 
Mi fa venire un pò da ridere e un pò di pelle d'oca, pensare al cognato che molesta la cognata in un angolo dietro la tenda. E un marito "normale" se beccasse il fratello che palpeggia selvaggiamente la moglie non dovrebbe quantomeno arrabbiarsi col fratello? 
E io, avrei bisogno di più sinonimi per evitare di ripetere sempre le stesse parole? 

A me sembra una storia già scritta. Lei prima o poi cederà a quel pirla del cognato, che magari preso dall'agitazione verrà in 2 minuti lasciandola con l'amaro in bocca. 
Comunque sia, voglio sapere come vaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Io dico solo che sono sconcertata...ma che poi alla fine non mi sconcerta nemmeno, perchè è una delle trame dei peggio film porno o peggio harmony che si possano leggere...
Già solo se penso a mio cognato mi viene un attacco di scabbia... ma se solo succedesse una cosa simile e il mio uomo non alzasse le mani sul fratello mi porrei delle domande.
In più, come è stato detto, un uomo che del piacere della sua donna se ne sbatte le palle è qualcosa di insopportabile e bisognerebbe ragionare in quel senso piuttosto sul fatto che una donna abbia voglia di cominciare a godere un attimo, come è naturale che sia tra l'altro...ma col cognato no, cazzo...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Voglio sapere come continua!!! dobbiamo aspettare fino a lunedì? è peggio di Beautiful allora, quello c'è anche la domenica !!!!
> Mi fa venire un pò da ridere e un pò di pelle d'oca, pensare al cognato che molesta la cognata in un angolo dietro la tenda. E un marito "normale" se beccasse il fratello che palpeggia selvaggiamente la moglie non dovrebbe quantomeno arrabbiarsi col fratello?
> E io, avrei bisogno di più sinonimi per evitare di ripetere sempre le stesse parole?
> 
> ...


Alcune dicono sia salato. Alcuno dicono sia dolce. Ora tu mi dici amaro. 

Mumble Mumble


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alcune dicono sia salato. Alcuno dicono sia dolce. Ora tu mi dici amaro.
> 
> Mumble Mumble


Alimentazione...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Alimentazione...


Dimmi come mangi e ti dirò come vieni ?


----------



## georgemary (26 Settembre 2014)

Senza parole...

non riesco a capire come tu possa porti il quesito se tradire o meno.

Stiamo parlando del fratello di tuo marito, a me la storia da dell'assurdo.

Tuo marito cosa dice a riguardo? Cioè si comporta come se nulla fosse? Non è incazzato nero con suo fratello?
Ok capisco in passato che si son divisi donne, ho capito, ma qui stiamo parlando di una moglie, non di fidanzatine o flirt non seri.

Inoltre non capisco come da donna tu non ti senta umuliata da un comportamento del genere, non ha approcciato con un bacio che poteva essere giustificabile (insomma), ma ok, ti ha palpato, ti ha molestato, non mi è chiaro il tuo comportamento successivo al fattaccio.

Stando a tuo marito, ti comprendo per il discorso che non ti senti donna e da quello che ho capito lui non cerca di migliorare la situazione. Però tu non puoi pensare di farti il fratello perchè lui non ti soddisfa...cercatene un altro ed esci da questo tunnel.

Se non ami più tuo marito lascialo!


----------



## Stark72 (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu ci credi?
> hanno un bambino piccolo....come l hanno fatto ? in due minuti?


pè fà la frittata bastano quei 3/4 secondi di eiaculazione tutto il resto è luna park


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dimmi come mangi e ti dirò come vieni ?


Più o meno!


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Più o meno!


Peter North in diverse interviste ha affermato che il segreto nel suo lavoro e nella sua specialità era l'alimentazione di ricca di frutta in particolare banane.


Se non sai chi è Peter North......zzi tuoi


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah be.....punti di vista....per me viene prima l uomo che amo e poi gli orgasmi....
> abbiamo prioprita diverse


pure suo marito ha priorità diverse, che sono anni che se ne frega


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Peter North in diverse interviste ha affermato che il segreto nel suo lavoro e nella sua specialità era l'alimentazione di ricca di frutta in particolare banane.
> 
> 
> Se non sai chi è Peter North......zzi tuoi


coca cola e ananas


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Peter North in diverse interviste ha affermato che il segreto nel suo lavoro e nella sua specialità era l'alimentazione di ricca di frutta in particolare banane.
> 
> 
> Se non sai chi è Peter North......zzi tuoi


Che io non lo sappia è normale tanto quanto la tua conoscenza del soggetto...
Comunque leggevo... 1901 film da attore...ma ti rendi conto che ci sono uomini che manco in una vita fanno sesso 1901 volte?! :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che io non lo sappia è normale tanto quanto la tua conoscenza del soggetto...
> Comunque leggevo... 1901 film da attore...ma ti rendi conto che ci sono uomini che manco in una vita fanno sesso 1901 volte?! :rotfl:


Hai letto scheda su Wikipedia ?


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai letto scheda su Wikipedia ?


Yessss, non ho una così ampia conoscenza di tutto il mondo cinematografico!


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> coca cola e ananas


Coca cola e ananas ? Ma insieme ?


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Coca cola e ananas ? Ma insieme ?


gusti....
però poi sai di dolce....


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> gusti....
> però poi sai di dolce....


E frizzante


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E frizzante


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no dai.... frizzante no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi vengono in mente immagini inquietanti


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E frizzante


Frizzante sarebbe divertente...
Se però assumi troppa menta poi sa di gaviscon...anche come consistenza...:carneval:


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Frizzante sarebbe divertente...
> Se però assumi troppa menta poi sa di gaviscon...anche come consistenza...:carneval:


io ho detto ananas nn menta 
orrore


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io ho detto ananas nn menta
> orrore


L'ananas va bene!!


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si e' vero ma c'e' anche da dire che il fattoi che lui duri 2 minuti non vuol dire che lei non goda...
> cioe' io mi sono fatta sveltine da 4 - 5 minuti che mi hanno fatta godere a volte piu di un rapporto normale...
> dipende.....


Be, ma infatti! A me, ad esempio, i rapporti sessuali che durano a lungo non sono mai piaciuti.
magari sti 2 sono sessualmente incompatibili.


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ananas va bene!!


cmq tuba è l'unico admin che manda in vacca i 3D


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ah: sei la seconda in poco tempo che arriva sul forum e - quale giustificazione delle proprie sgroppate (reali o programmate) - ci dice "sono troppo figa e scopo solo machi belli, ex-modelli".
> Io difendo la categoria dei "non modelli manco per sbaglio", e - segretamente - sono proprio contento di essermene fatte a bizzeffe di principesse SUL PISELLO. Manco che le veline e i tronisti avessero un codice morale a parte...
> Per dire.


si, quoto.
la tipa e' di un illogico a me assai fastidioso.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu ci credi?
> hanno un bambino piccolo....come l hanno fatto ? in due minuti?


mah, lei ha scritto che il problema e' subentrato dopo il bambino e che dura da 8 anni.


----------



## Stark72 (26 Settembre 2014)

io sapevo che era meglio mangiare banane


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non puoi essere vera.
> 
> Il mondo è vario ed avariato ma tu esageri in fantasie.
> 
> ...


esatto.
ma non sarebbe neppure un buon libro.
totalmente incoerente.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il senso del forum. il fatto che appunto noi non siamo nessuno per fare la morale (hai ragione) *non vuol dire che di contro debbano partire consigli su come cornificare al meglio.....*e nemmeno userei la fantasia cosi sprezzatamente
> perche non sai mai....


Separiamo i fatti dalle opinioni. Il regolamento del forum non dice che è vietato.



miss caciotta ha detto:


> detto questo, se i tuoi consigli erano volti a come masturbarsi in pace oppure fare fantasie sul cognato in silenzio....allora scusami, altrimenti...boh


Per masturbarsi penso non abbia bisogno dei miei consigli, perchè dice che il marito dura due minuti e lei finisce da sola.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no dai.... frizzante no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mi vengono in mente immagini inquietanti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Al di la del bene e del male c'è l'estetica. E l'espressione "molto al di sopra della media" in questo contesto è di una tale bruttezza da far sbiadire qualsiasi relativismo etico. Come pure l'accenno al mondo Vip della moda. Non che siano cose da censurare ma poiché non hanno rilevanza nella storia sono dettagli inutili ed imbarazzanti


Quoto.


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


così mi fai paura  poi mi impressiono e la notte nn dormo


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> così mi fai paura  poi mi impressiono e la notte nn dormo


Pensavo alle immagini inquietanti.


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Al di la del bene e del male c'è l'estetica. E l'espressione "molto al di sopra della media" in questo contesto è di una tale bruttezza da far sbiadire qualsiasi relativismo etico. Come pure l'accenno al mondo Vip della moda. Non che siano cose da censurare ma poiché non hanno rilevanza nella storia sono dettagli inutili ed imbarazzanti


C'è gente che si nutre solo ed esclusivamente di apparenza. Vive di questo...
Fatto è che non ci ha detto quali sono state le sensazioni, come ha vissuto il tutto...
Ha solo esplicitato che sono tutti fighi, che il marito dura due minuti, che ora col cognato si infratterebbe e amen.

Il fatto che un uomo duri due minuti non giustifica in alcun modo il tradimento, ma un uomo non è in alcun modo giustificato a far passare tempo senza andare a fondo di quello che nella coppia è un vero problema, soprattutto quando addirittura la lascia finire da sola.

Ma del resto si è visto quello che è importante, l'apparire, il rapporto che deve essere da film, il morboso dei fratelli, la bellezza...per me è decadimento totale, ma decadimento brutto...


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensavo alle immagini inquietanti.


Io mò mi immagino la lei che poverina fa pieno di gas e nel mentre si fa sorprendere da un ruttino!!! :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Nuove ed esaltanti sensazioni siore e siori!!!! :carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giudizi sulla moralità?ma stamo a scherzà?mio fratello mette le mani nelle mutande della mia donna e va tutto bene?però poi si comporta bene,corna,cazzi,cappelle,eiaculazio precocis,attacchi di manico,guerre pubiche,ma non scherziamo che c'è un bambino di 5 anni,volete fare i moderni?con il culo vostro per favore...


Dove l'hai letto che ho scritto che va tutto bene e che bisogna fare i moderni? 
Ho scritto: vuoi essere ingroppata da tuo cognato? Prendila larga: comincia ad confezionare la supposta per tuo marito.


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensavo alle immagini inquietanti.


mi vengono in mente scene splatter
ma di colore bianco invece che rosso


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mò mi immagino la lei che poverina fa pieno di gas e nel mentre si fa sorprendere da un ruttino!!! :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Nuove ed esaltanti sensazioni siore e siori!!!! :carneval:



Se invece prima mangio Big Babol ?


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se invece prima mangio Big Babol ?


Bleah!!! Troppo fragoloso!!!! :unhappy:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se invece prima mangio Big Babol ?


Sul sapore lasciamo la parola a chi se ne intende, per la quantità... pistacchi.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bleah!!! Troppo fragoloso!!!! :unhappy:


Si, ma se viene gommoso........sai che bei palloncini


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si, ma se viene gommoso........sai che bei palloncini




:carneval:


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si, ma se viene gommoso........sai che bei palloncini


ecco
ora mi viene in mente "blob, il fluido che uccide"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2014)

Dice l'esperta: qualsiasi cosa si presenti l'importante è sorseggiare con grazia


----------



## Stark72 (26 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dice l'esperta: qualsiasi cosa si presenti l'importante è sorseggiare con grazia


UAHUAHAUAHAUAHAUAHAUAHAUAHAU


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dice l'esperta: qualsiasi cosa si presenti l'importante è sorseggiare con grazia


nn ce la posso fare


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

*E basta!*

attenetevi alla discussione per favore.siete OT.sennò vi banno tutti.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dice l'esperta: qualsiasi cosa si presenti l'importante è sorseggiare con grazia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dice l'esperta: qualsiasi cosa si presenti l'importante è sorseggiare con grazia


Maremmina so in ufficio leggo e scoppio a ridere e la mia collega :" che ridi? "....


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma io non lo so....la povera lizzy sta vivendo una tragedia non riuscendo a decidere se trombarsi il fratello superfigo del marito superfigo e tu ridi? una superfiga in bilico tra l'amore e il desiderio e tu ti diverti? ma un po'di sensibilità no? mah sti giovanni d'oggi....


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma io non lo so....la povera lizzy sta vivendo una tragedia non riuscendo a decidere se trombarsi il fratello superfigo del marito superfigo e tu ridi? una superfiga in bilico tra l'amore e il desiderio e tu ti diverti? ma un po'di sensibilità no? mah sti giovanni d'oggi....


A dire la verità il thread ha virato verso temi scientifici ......con tesi  e prove empiriche


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma io non lo so....la povera lizzy sta vivendo una tragedia non riuscendo a decidere se trombarsi il fratello superfigo del marito superfigo e tu ridi? una superfiga in bilico tra l'amore e il desiderio e tu ti diverti? ma un po'di sensibilità no? mah sti giovanni d'oggi....


Sono una brutta persona, lo so! 
Ma mi sono immaginata il sorseggiare con grazia!! :rotfl::rotfl:

Mò mi immagino la Chiara inginocchiata, con il "tastevin" al collo da usare prima per vedere se sa di tappo o meno...e poi esclamare "ottima annata, puoi versare!!" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Aiuto muoio!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> attenetevi alla discussione per favore.siete OT.sennò vi banno tutti.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cosa stavi sorseggiando con grazia dal bicchiere che hai nell'avatar?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

ma beati voi che ci ridete....io mi sto sturbando invece...


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A dire la verità il thread ha virato verso temi scientifici ......con tesi  e prove empiriche


Sia molto chiaro...tutta colpa tua!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sia molto chiaro...tutta merito tuo!!!!


Grazie. Come li salvo io i thread ...........


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie. Come li salvo io i thread ...........


Ma perchè mi trovo i post modificati?!?!?!? 

EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH????????
Ora faccio un thread polemico!!!  Ecchecccccazzzzzz...


----------



## birba (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Grazie. Come li salvo io i thread ...........


sei l'unico admin che rovina i post


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A dire la verità il thread ha virato verso temi scientifici ......con tesi  e prove empiriche


Si ma Lizzy era rimasta nel suo racconto in punto ben preciso : le mani in mutanda dietro la tenda e non ci sono per il momento  elementi che suggeriscono
verso i temi scientifici di cui sopra.Attendiamo le prove empiriche di Lizzy e non bruciate le tappe come al solito....lasciamola raccontare senza suggestionarla per favore.E niente OT perche perdo il filo


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè mi trovo i post modificati?!?!?!?
> 
> EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH????????
> Ora faccio un thread polemico!!!  Ecchecccccazzzzzz...


Say Yes to your Admin


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Say Yes to your Admin


Nope!!! 

Eccomunque...tu sei Tubaqualcosa, non TradiAdmin...chettuvvuoi!?
Basta, sono molto arrabbiata..vado a ritirare la mia macchinina dal meccanico...e dopo sarò mooooooooolto più arrabbiata!!!! 
Odioti!!!


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Cosa stavi sorseggiando con grazia dal bicchiere che hai nell'avatar?


ho io un bicchiere nel avatar?!cazzarola non ci avevo fatto caso!
è un "sex on the beach" comunque....il mio preferito quest'estate


----------



## Tubarao (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nope!!!
> 
> Eccomunque...tu sei Tubaqualcosa, non TradiAdmin...chettuvvuoi!?
> Basta, sono molto arrabbiata..vado a ritirare la mia macchinina dal meccanico...e dopo sarò mooooooooolto più arrabbiata!!!!
> Odioti!!!


Una volta mi volevi bene


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta mi volevi bene


Una volta! Oggi non voglio bene a nessuno!!! 

Dammi almeno mezza giornata per sbollire poi torno a volertene...


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

Lizzy, capisco che ti manca ... capisco, che è brutto, quando il "bollore" non viene ricambiato. 
Ma proprio il cognato? Se sei sopra la media, non avrai problemi a trovare altro ... forza. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nope!!!
> 
> *Eccomunque...tu sei Tubaqualcosa, non TradiAdmin...chettuvvuoi!*?
> Basta, sono molto arrabbiata..vado a ritirare la mia macchinina dal meccanico...e dopo sarò mooooooooolto più arrabbiata!!!!
> Odioti!!!


ecco, diglielo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, non c'è che dire un bel ritratto di questa allegra famigliola,dove fra attacchi di manico e guerre pubiche non ci si fa mancare nulla.Tutto all'insegna della mediocrità,dell'esser vanesi,della bellezza,della velocità di smosciamento di un prepuzio.E allora ecco la povera lei che sogna una bella saetta di carne dalla punta rosa, ecco il marito di lei sereno e tranquillo nonostante la moglie sia stata costretta ad una violenta strusciata di turgida cappella del fratello,e questo fratello poi,una moglie stronza e la voglia di incularsi dietro una tenda quella svuotatombini della cognata.Il tutto condito da un sinistro candore,in un soffuso focolaio domestico dove di domestico forse c'è soltanto il domestico di colore con 30 cm di salame piombato.E allora fuoco alle ceneri,tradire o non tradire?queste sono le famiglie italiane,questa è al nostra generazione,questi sono i genitori delle nuove generazioni,queste sono le nuovo mamme,con le tette tatuate,in bilico su un filo e sotto nessuna rete di protezione ma solo famelici cazzi,e che siano cazzi di famiglia infondo e solo un piccolo dettaglio.VERGOGNA!


Le Tette tatuate non le ho mai viste 



oscuro ha detto:


> Un zaganella 20  minuti prima.


Eh mica male come idea



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la masturbazione un'oretta prima
> la compressione del glande
> 
> Nella norma il mancato controllo è proprio degli adolescenti, che non hanno educazione sessuale.
> ...


Meglio la prima tecnica, la seconda non ha una percentuale di esito buona a meno che il soggetto sappia controllarsi e comprendere bene il momento adatto per tale manovra



Stark72 ha detto:


> A me sta sorgendo il dubbio che i due fratelli si reggano il gioco vicendevolmente.
> Non è che il marito - che a quanto pare ha già condiviso una donna col fratello - vuole trovare una via d'uscita facile facile da un matrimonio che lo appalla?
> E' troppo strana sta storia non mi torna.
> Ma com'è sto matrimonio?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meglio la prima tecnica, la seconda non ha una percentuale di esito buona a meno che il soggetto sappia controllarsi e comprendere bene il momento adatto per tale manovra


Basta che il soggetto indirizzi bene i suoi sforzi onde evitare scene stile "Tutti pazzi per Mary"


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mi sanguinano gli occhi


:rotfl::rotfl:Anche a me ha colpito subito questo particolare che con tutto il racconto fatto ci stava come il cavolo a merenda, volevo capire che messaggio volesse dare nello specificare un elemento del tutto ininfluente per la dinamica dei fatti  poi ha dichiarato che sono BONI ( esemplifico ) perciò ancora meno ininfluente come informazione 



Ecate ha detto:


> Io ho badato alla forma
> Oscuro alla sostanza


:rotfl::rotfl:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non capisco tutto questo scandalo. Il sogno di ogni donna dovrebbe essere farsi una famiglia.


Zii, cognati e suocero inclusi ? :singleeye:



Ecate ha detto:


> Al di la del bene e del male c'è l'estetica. E l'espressione "molto al di sopra della media" in questo contesto è di una tale bruttezza da far sbiadire qualsiasi relativismo etico. Come pure l'accenno al mondo Vip della moda. Non che siano cose da censurare ma poiché non hanno rilevanza nella storia sono dettagli inutili ed imbarazzanti


Inutili per noi ma credo essenziali per lei



Tubarao ha detto:


> E frizzante


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma poi sfrizza tutto :rotfl:comunque ananas e coca cola insieme che gusti orrendi :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Inutili per noi ma credo essenziali per lei


io invece mi chiedo come hanno fatt a nascondersi dietro le tende....ma che tende hanno in quella casa?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Basta che il soggetto indirizzi bene i suoi sforzi onde evitare scene stile "Tutti pazzi per Mary"


Mmmhh non è facile


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io invece mi chiedo come hanno fatt a nascondersi dietro le tende....ma che tende hanno in quella casa?


Doppie e di velluto immagino


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Doppie e di velluto immagino


su questo non ci piove...ma tra la tenda è il muro c'e una minima distanza.come cavolo hanno fatto a trovare lo spazio per smuntandarsi e muoversi senza farsi notare? voglio dire dietro le tende non è il luogo ideale e meno male che li ha beccati il marito e non la suocera:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> su questo non ci piove...ma tra la tenda è il muro c'e una minima distanza.come cavolo hanno fatto a trovare lo spazio per smuntandarsi e muoversi senza farsi notare? voglio dire dietro le tende non è il luogo ideale e meno male che li ha beccati il marito e non la suocera:rotfl::rotfl:


Chissà forse invece che una finestra dietro le tende c'era un bovindo


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chissà forse invece che una finestra dietro le tende c'era un bovindo


O un suindo


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





miss caciotta ha detto:


> O un suindo


----------



## Ecate (26 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Anche a me ha colpito subito questo particolare che con tutto il racconto fatto ci stava come il cavolo a merenda, volevo capire che messaggio volesse dare nello specificare un elemento del tutto ininfluente per la dinamica dei fatti  poi ha dichiarato che sono BONI ( esemplifico ) perciò ancora meno ininfluente come informazione


Minchia che sfigati davvero


----------



## Solenero (26 Settembre 2014)

Ma vi immaginate Lizzy quando lunedì si ricollega e trova 30 (e più) pagine di ... scienza empirica su frutta e verdura????

Io sto ridendo veramente come una pazza:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zadig (26 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


se tuo marito dura poco, mi sa che pure il fratello (tuo cognato) non è da meno.
Prova a fare un sandwich con tutti e due insieme. Alternandoli.


----------



## zadig (26 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'eiaculatore precoce menefreghista.
> Il porco stronzo.
> La moglie frustrata e vogliosa.


manca solo il pupazzo!


----------



## zadig (26 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Provaci con l'autrice del 3d  così non le mancherà!
> 
> Avendo a che fare con casi così pietosi, molto probabile che te la dia.


dai che il pupazzo è solo uno... e lo sai chi è.


----------



## Lizzi (27 Settembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti, mio marito dorme e non piglia il pesce. Ho letto un po' tutto quello che mi è stato detto e che è stato detto, non so' per quale motivo, visto che il nome lizzi come quello di tutti è falso, dovrei mentire sul quanto io, mio marito ecc.siamo gnocchi, e dirò di più:due di questo non trio sono popolari, e questo è il motivo per cui io non possa permettermi di sculettare (visto che non sono una valletta) in giro in cerca di negroni da 30 cm di c.anche se mio marito non è da meno(il cognato non lo so' o per lo meno non ancora). Non so' com'è che mi siano successe cose in cui io realmente non c'ero per esempio: chi ha scritto che mi è arrivato il manico di mio cog.in mano, quando è successo? La tenda da dove arriva? E poi che strani superpoteri avevi da bambino per cui mio figlio invece che vedere la mamma che gli prepara le torte, che gioca con lui con le costruzioni o legge con lui le fiabe, dovrebbe vedere che dentro di se ha un subbuglio di voglie?. Qualcuno dice che le colpe di tutto questo siano anche mie, sono d'accordo, se a mio marito non gli avessi detto di questo suo problemuccio non si sarebbe chiuso in se, così come sta' facendo,sono inc...sì perchè non accetto che così giovane (43 anni) possa rinunciare a se stesso ed a me così, le abbiamo provate tutte ritardanti, prima una ..... Aspettandone una seconda ma riesce ad addormentarsi anche di pomeriggio, non credo che sia una scusa la sua, a dir la verità minacciandolo di chiedere la separazione mi ha detto che preferisce le corna e che non mi concederà la sep...e che non si metterà più con nessuna per via del suo p.e che gli basta suo figlio per vivere


----------



## Lizzi (27 Settembre 2014)

Per quanto riguarda i miei suoceri sono persone semplici e meravigliose che mi vogliono bene ed a cui voglio bene, e sicuramente è per questo motivo che non ho chiesto la separazione. Mia cognata è una cougar ha una storia da anni con uno di 15 anni più giovane tutti lo sanno ma come diceva qualcuno di voi è della filosofia che è meglio tacere e non rovinare le famiglie,  io  non ce la faccio a pensare che mio marito per quanto stronzo sia faccia la figura del cornuto anche fosse per la piccola elite. La separazione farebbe malissimo a me mio figlio, i miei suoceri che li adoro ma so' che posso rischiare di finire a letto con mio cognato, e che forse separandomi mio marito sarebbe costretto a risolvere il suo problema se vorrà trom...con qualcuna o metti che si innamora, l'ho anche sperato purchè risolvesse questa cosa. A chi ha l'orgasmo facile dico che mi piacerebbe vedere se il marito o l'amichetto sarebbe contento di fare alzabandiera tutte le volte e rimanere li così per anni senza finire, o meglio cominciare, e disbrigarsela poi sempre da solo. I preliminari c'è stato quando un po' per nascondere, un po' perchè aveva ancora voglia di risolvere il problema mio marito si impegnava ma dopo tanto tempo è diventato tutto così meccanico che oltre lui lo vivevo male pure io, e vi garantisco che mentalmente e non solo mi impegnavo. Non mi sento stronza perchè mi eccita mio cognato mi sentirei stronza se lo provocassi e se ci avessi fatto qualcosa, credevo ci fossero anche dei traditori, a parte 2, tra voi che avrebbero potuto darmi dei consigli ma a quanto pare siamo tutti cornuti e moralisti. S'è svegliato il mio barzotto a lunedì.


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mio marito dorme e non piglia il pesce. Ho letto un po' tutto quello che mi è stato detto e che è stato detto, non so' per quale motivo, visto che il nome lizzi come quello di tutti è falso, dovrei mentire sul quanto io, mio marito ecc.siamo gnocchi, e dirò di più:due di questo non trio sono popolari, e questo è il motivo per cui io non possa permettermi di sculettare (visto che non sono una valletta) in giro in cerca di negroni da 30 cm di c.anche se mio marito non è da meno(il cognato non lo so' o per lo meno non ancora). Non so' com'è che mi siano successe cose in cui io realmente non c'ero per esempio: chi ha scritto che mi è arrivato il manico di mio cog.in mano, quando è successo? La tenda da dove arriva? E poi che strani superpoteri avevi da bambino per cui mio figlio invece che vedere la mamma che gli prepara le torte, che gioca con lui con le costruzioni o legge con lui le fiabe, dovrebbe vedere che dentro di se ha un subbuglio di voglie?. Qualcuno dice che le colpe di tutto questo siano anche mie, sono d'accordo, se a mio marito non gli avessi detto di questo suo problemuccio non si sarebbe chiuso in se, così come sta' facendo,sono inc...sì perchè non accetto che così giovane (43 anni) possa rinunciare a se stesso ed a me così, le abbiamo provate tutte ritardanti, prima una ..... Aspettandone una seconda ma riesce ad addormentarsi anche di pomeriggio, non credo che sia una scusa la sua, a dir la verità minacciandolo di chiedere la separazione mi ha detto che preferisce le corna e che non mi concederà la sep...e che non si metterà più con nessuna per via del suo p.e che gli basta suo figlio per vivere


Buongiorno Lizzi.Vogliamo dire che ti sei spiegata male? Tu nel tuo primo post hai messo in risalto la bellezza di voi tre(che nessuno ha messo in dubbio) e l'attrazione tua verso tuo cognato scrivendo in poche righe il problema di tuo marito.Quello che è stato percepito è che il problema principale era se farti tuo cognato o meno.Capisci che messa cosi possono partire diverse battute comiche ....Se magari ti fossi concentrata a descrivere la situazione di tuo marito(che appare principalmente depresso e rassegnato) si poteva capire meglio e mantenersi su un piano più serio evitando le battute che hai appena letto.Vogliamo ripartire daccapo concentrandoci sulla situazione di tuo marito?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mio marito dorme e non piglia il pesce. Ho letto un po' tutto quello che mi è stato detto e che è stato detto, non so' per quale motivo, visto che il nome lizzi come quello di tutti è falso, dovrei mentire sul quanto io, mio marito ecc.siamo gnocchi, e dirò di più:due di questo non trio sono popolari, e questo è il motivo per cui io non possa permettermi di sculettare (visto che non sono una valletta) in giro in cerca di negroni da 30 cm di c.anche se mio marito non è da meno(il cognato non lo so' o per lo meno non ancora). Non so' com'è che mi siano successe cose in cui io realmente non c'ero per esempio: chi ha scritto che mi è arrivato il manico di mio cog.in mano, quando è successo? La tenda da dove arriva? E poi che strani superpoteri avevi da bambino per cui mio figlio invece che vedere la mamma che gli prepara le torte, che gioca con lui con le costruzioni o legge con lui le fiabe, dovrebbe vedere che dentro di se ha un subbuglio di voglie?. Qualcuno dice che le colpe di tutto questo siano anche mie, sono d'accordo, se a mio marito non gli avessi detto di questo suo problemuccio non si sarebbe chiuso in se, così come sta' facendo,sono inc...sì perchè non accetto che così giovane (43 anni) possa rinunciare a se stesso ed a me così, le abbiamo provate tutte ritardanti, prima una ..... Aspettandone una seconda ma riesce ad addormentarsi anche di pomeriggio, non credo che sia una scusa la sua, a dir la verità minacciandolo di chiedere la separazione mi ha detto che preferisce le corna e che non mi concederà la sep...e che non si metterà più con nessuna per via del suo p.e che gli basta suo figlio per vivere


Allora separati... Ah alcune informazioni che fai restano elementi ininfluenti al senso della storia che racconti, buon week


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Al di la del bene e del male c'è l'estetica. E l'espressione "molto al di sopra della media" in questo contesto è di una tale bruttezza da far sbiadire qualsiasi relativismo etico. Come pure l'accenno al mondo Vip della moda. Non che siano cose da censurare ma poiché non hanno rilevanza nella storia sono dettagli inutili ed imbarazzanti


io credo che Lizzi abbia semplicemente voluto descriverci l'ambiente in cui vive ed in cui ha conosciuto il marito.

per questo motivo le considero rilevanti,al fine di capire il modo di ragionare tipico del suo mondo.
la mia sensazione è che Lizzi abbia già deciso di cedere al cognato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> io credo che Lizzi abbia semplicemente voluto descriverci l'ambiente in cui vive ed in cui ha conosciuto il marito.
> 
> per questo motivo le considero rilevanti,al fine di capire il modo di ragionare tipico del suo mondo.
> la mia sensazione è che Lizzi abbia già deciso di cedere al cognato.



Sono d'accordo sul fatto che siano rilevanti, ma per un motivo diverso.
In un contesto di popolarità bellezza e a questo punto- immagino- anche disponibilità economica in cui i suoceri sono persone meravigliose e comprensive io dico chi te lo fa fare di attenerti alle regole ipocrite ( definite tali da lei, intendo) in cui si deve per forza stare insieme per i figli o per mantenere un contegno quando i veri desideri e aspirazioni sono altre?


----------



## Lizzi (27 Settembre 2014)

Chiarisco che mi è stato chiesto da uno di voi come fosse in quel senso...ed in altro e se io avessi qualche tipo di problema estetico non posso buttarmi nelle braccia del primo, anche se molto capace, che arriva! E comunque accetto consigli


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che siano rilevanti, ma per un motivo diverso.
> In un contesto di popolarità bellezza e a questo punto- immagino- anche disponibilità economica in cui i suoceri sono persone meravigliose e comprensive io dico chi te lo fa fare di attenerti alle regole ipocrite ( definite tali da lei, intendo) in cui si deve per forza stare insieme per i figli o per mantenere un contegno quando i veri desideri e aspirazioni sono altre?


Quoto


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Chiarisco che mi è stato chiesto da uno di voi come fosse in quel senso...ed in altro e se io avessi qualche tipo di problema estetico non posso buttarmi nelle braccia del primo, anche se molto capace, che arriva! E comunque accetto consigli


Le risposte dipendono dalle domande.Tu cosa vorresti fare? Continuare a stare con tuo marito e cercare di risolvere il problema? Tradirlo col cognato? Separarti? La seconda opzione sarebbe la meno indicata non per moralismo ma perché, nonostante tuo marito non oppone resistenza perche depresso e rassegnato(un uomo che dorme sempre ha dei disagi profondi) , si sentirebbe lo stesso molto ferito, umiliato e tradito da entrambi e peggiorerebbe ancora di più.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


ciao
a parte il fatto che anche i cessi tirano

solo una domanda che dovresti farti:
vale la pena incasinarsi la vita?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Chiarisco che mi è stato chiesto da uno di voi come fosse in quel senso...ed in altro e se io avessi qualche tipo di problema estetico non posso buttarmi nelle braccia del primo, anche se molto capace, che arriva! E comunque accetto consigli


ma l'estetica abbi pazienza ci azzecca come un elefante al polo nord ...però convinta tu per carità


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> t
> 
> Cara Lizzi,e'quello che ti avevo scritto,e per questo un'utente burina e ovviamente cornuta,mia ha anche riempito di offese,ma io non mi sono messo al suo pari,e manco le ho risposto.
> Gli utenti cornuti,appunto meno il sottoscritto e Chiara unici traditori in attivita',non possono capirti.
> ...


ma si capisce benissimo!!!!vuole scopare il cognato, quindi l'unica domanda che doveva fare era : come fare senza che suoceri, figlio, cognata e marito vengano a sapere ?mi date consigli pratici ?  invece ha tirato giù una tiritera che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra ... qui temo che la vera moralista sia lei


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma si capisce benissimo!!!!vuole scopare il cognato, quindi l'unica domanda che doveva fare era : come fare senza che suoceri, figlio, cognata e marito vengano a sapere ?mi date consigli pratici ?  invece ha tirato giù una tiritera che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra ... qui temo che la vera moralista sia lei


ma no, flame,  Secondo me sarebbero tutti più contenti di sapere....anzi, già sanno, da quanto scrive lei.
poi sono tutti così belli!
fossero brutti....meglio insabbiare......


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Chiarisco che mi è stato chiesto da uno di voi come fosse in quel senso...ed in altro e se io avessi qualche tipo di problema estetico non posso buttarmi nelle braccia del primo, anche se molto capace, che arriva! E comunque accetto consigli


Ma riesci a scrivere in una lingua, anche straniera, un attimino più comprensibile?


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2014)

Ahhh non avevo capito foste anche 'popolari' (dall'inglese immagino),
ahhhhhhhh ma allora così cambia asssssssssssolutamente tutto il discorso

Ma potevi dirlo prima!
e si, e' meglio non mentire su gnoccaggine e popolarità, altrimenti
si rischia persino di essere riconoscibili .


----------



## birba (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i miei suoceri sono persone semplici e meravigliose che mi vogliono bene ed a cui voglio bene, e sicuramente è per questo motivo che non ho chiesto la separazione. Mia cognata è una cougar ha una storia da anni con uno di 15 anni più giovane tutti lo sanno ma come diceva qualcuno di voi è della filosofia che è meglio tacere e non rovinare le famiglie,  io  non ce la faccio a pensare che mio marito per quanto stronzo sia faccia la figura del cornuto anche fosse per la piccola elite. La separazione farebbe malissimo a me mio figlio, i miei suoceri che li adoro ma so' che posso rischiare di finire a letto con mio cognato, e che forse separandomi mio marito sarebbe costretto a risolvere il suo problema se vorrà trom...con qualcuna o metti che si innamora, l'ho anche sperato purchè risolvesse questa cosa. A chi ha l'orgasmo facile dico che mi piacerebbe vedere se il marito o l'amichetto sarebbe contento di fare alzabandiera tutte le volte e rimanere li così per anni senza finire, o meglio cominciare, e disbrigarsela poi sempre da solo. I preliminari c'è stato quando un po' per nascondere, un po' perchè aveva ancora voglia di risolvere il problema mio marito si impegnava ma dopo tanto tempo è diventato tutto così meccanico che oltre lui lo vivevo male pure io, e vi garantisco che mentalmente e non solo mi impegnavo. Non mi sento stronza perchè mi eccita mio cognato mi sentirei stronza se lo provocassi e se ci avessi fatto qualcosa, credevo ci fossero anche dei traditori, a parte 2, tra voi che avrebbero potuto darmi dei consigli ma a quanto pare siamo tutti cornuti e moralisti. S'è svegliato il mio barzotto a lunedì.


io nn sono né cornuta né moralista, ma è vero che questo si potrebbe chiamare cornunet invece che tradinet...
quello che ti è stato detto però, a parte la morale di farsi il cognato (che francamente io nn vedo)
è che te hai puntato tutto sul fatto che siete una famiglia di bonazzi, come se fosse tutto giustificato
credo che sia stato questo particolare che ha fatto inalberare un po' l'utenza
però se ti scoccia che tuo marito passi da cornuto, nn farlo cornuto
se invece vuoi farlo cornuto ma nn vuoi che si sappia, mettiti d'accordo con tuo cognato
cristodiddio avrai il suo cellulare, facebook, whatsapp, qualcosa, per comunicare con lui senza che lo sappiano tutti


----------



## birba (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Le risposte dipendono dalle domande.Tu cosa vorresti fare? Continuare a stare con tuo marito e cercare di risolvere il problema? Tradirlo col cognato? Separarti? La seconda opzione sarebbe la meno indicata non per moralismo ma perché, nonostante tuo marito non oppone resistenza perche depresso e rassegnato(un uomo che dorme sempre ha dei disagi profondi) , si sentirebbe lo stesso molto ferito, umiliato e tradito da entrambi e peggiorerebbe ancora di più.


i tradimenti non si confessano


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> i tradimenti non si confessano


considerando la situazione non ci vuole niente che se ne accorga il marito.....e li ha già scoperti una volta


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2014)

Io sono senza parole.
I dettagli di bellezza e popolarità sono indice del fatto che è tutto li...si riduce tutto a quello.
Potrei capire un: sto male...mio marito non mi caga e non mi desidera...e non dura. Io ho bisogno di attenzioni anche cose piccole e stupide e per qualche perversione mentale o forse perché simili in questo momento mi sentp attratta da mio cognato che invrce sembrerebbe felice di darmi queste attenzioni. 
Non voglio fare cazzate ho un figlio e una bella famiglia ma ...che cosa posso fare? Tralasciando il fatto che mo rendo conto che mio cognato sia un porco menefreghista e io molto confusa e mio marito sta a dormi...perche mi sta succedendo questo?
Bon...ci stava cosi no?
Invece quello che leggo è: sono figa ricca e famosa...mio marito soffre di eiaculatio precosis. Ho un figlio. ..
Col marito anni di frustrazione...ho un cognato che mi mette le mani nei pantaloni aggratisse! E io tipo casco dal pero e mi chiedo: oddio ma che succede? 
Voglio farmi il cognato xhe ha il pisello grosso ma anche mio maritp ce l ha 
Che fo? Consigli su come fare tutto sotto banco?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> i tradimenti non si confessano



Buondi' Biri,io mi sono appena ''confessato'',con una mia grande amica,anche lei traditrice.E mi ha  ''cazziato''..lei tradisce perche'il marito non fa'niente da 5 anni.Io non ho alcun motivo,mi ha detto..ed e'vero.......Mi ha messo un po'in crisi........

Non c'entra molto con l'argomento ..ma come sai bene Lothar puo'.


----------



## Caciottina (27 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi' Biri,io mi sono appena ''confessato'',con una mia grande amica,anche lei traditrice.E mi ha  ''cazziato''..lei tradisce perche'il marito non fa'niente da 5 anni.Io non ho alcun motivo,mi ha detto..ed e'vero.......Mi ha messo un po'in crisi........
> 
> Non c'entra molto con l'argomento ..ma come sai bene Lothar puo'.


E quando lo diciamo noi però no eh?...mamma mia


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, mio marito dorme e non piglia il pesce. Ho letto un po' tutto quello che mi è stato detto e che è stato detto, non so' per quale motivo, visto che il nome lizzi come quello di tutti è falso, dovrei mentire sul quanto io, mio marito ecc.siamo gnocchi, e dirò di più:due di questo non trio sono popolari, e questo è il motivo per cui io non possa permettermi di sculettare (visto che non sono una valletta) in giro in cerca di negroni da 30 cm di c.anche se mio marito non è da meno(il cognato non lo so' o per lo meno non ancora). Non so' com'è che mi siano successe cose in cui io realmente non c'ero per esempio: chi ha scritto che mi è arrivato il manico di mio cog.in mano, quando è successo? La tenda da dove arriva? E poi che strani superpoteri avevi da bambino per cui mio figlio invece che vedere la mamma che gli prepara le torte, che gioca con lui con le costruzioni o legge con lui le fiabe, dovrebbe vedere che dentro di se ha un subbuglio di voglie?. Qualcuno dice che le colpe di tutto questo siano anche mie, sono d'accordo, se a mio marito non gli avessi detto di questo suo problemuccio non si sarebbe chiuso in se, così come sta' facendo,sono inc...sì perchè non accetto che così giovane (43 anni) possa rinunciare a se stesso ed a me così, le abbiamo provate tutte ritardanti, prima una ..... Aspettandone una seconda ma riesce ad addormentarsi anche di pomeriggio, non credo che sia una scusa la sua, a dir la verità minacciandolo di chiedere la separazione mi ha detto che preferisce le corna e che non mi concederà la sep...e che non si metterà più con nessuna per via del suo p.e che gli basta suo figlio per vivere





Lizzi ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i miei suoceri sono persone semplici e meravigliose che mi vogliono bene ed a cui voglio bene, e sicuramente è per questo motivo che non ho chiesto la separazione. Mia cognata è una cougar ha una storia da anni con uno di 15 anni più giovane tutti lo sanno ma come diceva qualcuno di voi è della filosofia che è meglio tacere e non rovinare le famiglie,  io  non ce la faccio a pensare che mio marito per quanto stronzo sia faccia la figura del cornuto anche fosse per la piccola elite. La separazione farebbe malissimo a me mio figlio, i miei suoceri che li adoro ma so' che posso rischiare di finire a letto con mio cognato, e che forse separandomi mio marito sarebbe costretto a risolvere il suo problema se vorrà trom...con qualcuna o metti che si innamora, l'ho anche sperato purchè risolvesse questa cosa. A chi ha l'orgasmo facile dico che mi piacerebbe vedere se il marito o l'amichetto sarebbe contento di fare alzabandiera tutte le volte e rimanere li così per anni senza finire, o meglio cominciare, e disbrigarsela poi sempre da solo. I preliminari c'è stato quando un po' per nascondere, un po' perchè aveva ancora voglia di risolvere il problema mio marito si impegnava ma dopo tanto tempo è diventato tutto così meccanico che oltre lui lo vivevo male pure io, e vi garantisco che mentalmente e non solo mi impegnavo. Non mi sento stronza perchè mi eccita mio cognato mi sentirei stronza se lo provocassi e se ci avessi fatto qualcosa, credevo ci fossero anche dei traditori, a parte 2, tra voi che avrebbero potuto darmi dei consigli ma a quanto pare siamo tutti cornuti e moralisti. S'è svegliato il mio barzotto a lunedì.


Innanzitutto per favore, scrivi la parole per intero. Qui nessuno si scandalizza se scrivi "trombata" "cazzo" "sega", se vuoi puoi usare anche termini più scientifici: "pene" "si masturba".
Nessuno davvero si imbarazza nè arrossisce.
Inoltre un bel chissenefrega se siete tutti belli, ti apro un mondo, anche quelli un po' più...mmmm...diciamo anonimi ti possono stupire...la chimica non guarda la bellezza eh...sicuramente ti ho scioccata ora, prima o poi passa lo stupore!

Tu dici che non credi sia una scusa che tuo marito abbia problemi, sicuramente i problemi li ha, quello che non è corretto per la coppia è che lui non vada da un medico se i metodi casalinghi non funzionano. Questo le corna se le chiama in questo modo. Poi se preferisce le corna invece della separazione allora ok. Però digli chi il prescelto, sarà sicuramente contento di sapere che non ti muovi dalla belliiiiiissssssssssima famiglia.

Non ti far saltare la mosca al naso sul fatto che qui ci siano pochi traditori...non s'è capito che consigli vuoi.
Io ti capirei se ti lamentassi del problema di tuo marito, che alla lunga ti ha portata a voler altro...è naturale e credo che in molti siano d'accordo su questo. E' ovvio che se io desidero il mio uomo per anni e questo dorme dopo un po' il mio desiderio mi viene voglia di riversarlo altrove.
Non capisco se invece vuoi sapere come fare per fotterti il cognato, che non dimentichiamo...ti ha stretta in un angolo e ti ha ficcato le mani nelle mutande.
Ti rendi conto che chiunque lo avrebbe pestato?

Guarda, per scopare con tuo cognato ci metti due nanosecondi ma il sunto del problema non è questo.

Io fossi in te approfondirei perchè tuo marito davanti a quello che ha visto non ha alzato un dito...e soprattutto perchè questa cosa ti ha eccitata talmente tanto che non vedi l'ora di zomparci a letto.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Innanzitutto per favore, scrivi la parole per intero. Qui nessuno si scandalizza se scrivi "trombata" "cazzo" "sega", se vuoi puoi usare anche termini più scientifici: "pene" "si masturba".
> Nessuno davvero si imbarazza nè arrossisce.
> Inoltre un bel chissenefrega se siete tutti belli, ti apro un mondo, anche quelli un po' più...mmmm...diciamo anonimi ti possono stupire...la chimica non guarda la bellezza eh...sicuramente ti ho scioccata ora, prima o poi passa lo stupore!
> 
> ...


Grazie hai fatto  una bella analisi


----------



## Trinità (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


Risponderò secco alla tua domanda.

NON TRADIRE! L'eiaculazione precoce si può curare........
Io sono un traditore che sta facendo di tutto per recuperare.
I problemi vanno affrontati con tuo marito e risolti con tuo marito!
Perchè l'hai sposato?

Non mi è piaciuta l'affermazione nella quale dici "al di sopra della media".


----------



## birba (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> considerando la situazione non ci vuole niente che se ne accorga il marito.....e li ha già scoperti una volta


li ha scoperti? ma dai...


----------



## birba (27 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buondi' Biri,io mi sono appena ''confessato'',con una mia grande amica,anche lei traditrice.E mi ha  ''cazziato''..lei tradisce perche'il marito non fa'niente da 5 anni.Io non ho alcun motivo,mi ha detto..ed e'vero.......Mi ha messo un po'in crisi........
> 
> Non c'entra molto con l'argomento ..ma come sai bene Lothar puo'.


sinceramente nn vedo un nesso...


----------



## birba (27 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io sono sia cornuta, sia traditrice (non più), e in certi casi lo giustifico anche il tradimento.
> Ma non con il fratello di tuo marito!
> 
> La capisci la differenza tra volersi fare un amante anonimo e tuo cognato?
> ...


io nn vorrei essere antipatica o pignola
ma scoparsi i cognati o le cognate è una delle cose più frequenti che esiste
nn ci vedo il problema nel fatto che sia il cognato
nn è la prima e nn sarà l'ultima


----------



## tullio (27 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn vorrei essere antipatica o pignola
> ma scoparsi i cognati o le cognate è una delle cose più frequenti che esiste
> nn ci vedo il problema nel fatto che sia il cognato
> nn è la prima e nn sarà l'ultima



Nessuna antipatia ma: ... scoparsi cognati/e è una delle _cose più frequenti_? ...devo esser nato con gli occhi chiusi come i gatti...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn vorrei essere antipatica o pignola
> ma scoparsi i cognati o le cognate è una delle cose più frequenti che esiste
> nn ci vedo il problema nel fatto che sia il cognato
> nn è la prima e nn sarà l'ultima


può anche essere una delle cose più frequenti ( onestamente non so ) ma ciò non toglie che vi sia differenza tra scoparsi uno sconosciuto o un cognato. nel primo caso il tradimento rischia di far implodere un matrimonio o forse due, nel secondo caso anche un equilibrio familiare più complesso che comprende cognata, suoceri, figli, nipoti, fratelli o sorelle, ect. No non è la stessa cosa


----------



## birba (27 Settembre 2014)

perchè invece scoparsi gli sconosciuti fa bene alle coppie
ovviamente.....
e cmq io sono sempre dell'idea che i tradimenti nn si confessano
specie certi tradimenti


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perchè invece scoparsi gli sconosciuti fa bene alle coppie
> ovviamente.....
> e cmq io sono sempre dell'idea che i tradimenti nn si confessano
> specie certi tradimenti


Tradire non fa bene a nessuno, basta chiedere ai traditori che sono stati scoperti o hanno confessato ( pochini) ma capirai che tradire con un componente della famiglia e' un  tantino più complicato da gestire se si viene scoperti :facepalm: Detto ciò ognuno fa quello che vuole ovviamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2014)

É una nuova serie? Anche gli strafighi piangono? Perché non avete chiamato Rabbyinlove? Mi piacerebbe tanto leggere cosa ne pensa lui di questa storia.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> É una nuova serie? Anche gli strafighi piangono? Perché non avete chiamato Rabbyinlove? Mi piacerebbe tanto leggere cosa ne pensa lui di questa storia.


magari passa, legge ed interviene


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn vorrei essere antipatica o pignola
> ma scoparsi i cognati o le cognate è una delle cose più frequenti che esiste
> nn ci vedo il problema nel fatto che sia il cognato
> nn è la prima e nn sarà l'ultima



Orcocan. Mi ricorda una canzone che cominciava così:
Sarà capitato anche a voi
Di avere un casino in famiglia...


----------



## Vincent Vega (27 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Lizzi e ben...venuta (non è una battuta su tuo marito, sia chiaro! )!
> Ti parlo da ex-traditore, e antimoralista convinto...
> 
> Tu ci poni una serie di domande, se scomponiamo ciò che ci dici..
> ...





Lizzi ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i miei suoceri sono persone semplici e meravigliose che mi vogliono bene ed a cui voglio bene, e sicuramente è per questo motivo che non ho chiesto la separazione. Mia cognata è una cougar ha una storia da anni con uno di 15 anni più giovane tutti lo sanno ma come diceva qualcuno di voi è della filosofia che è meglio tacere e non rovinare le famiglie, io non ce la faccio a pensare che mio marito per quanto stronzo sia faccia la figura del cornuto anche fosse per la piccola elite. La separazione farebbe malissimo a me mio figlio, i miei suoceri che li adoro ma so' che posso rischiare di finire a letto con mio cognato, e che forse separandomi mio marito sarebbe costretto a risolvere il suo problema se vorrà trom...con qualcuna o metti che si innamora, l'ho anche sperato purchè risolvesse questa cosa. A chi ha l'orgasmo facile dico che mi piacerebbe vedere se il marito o l'amichetto sarebbe contento di fare alzabandiera tutte le volte e rimanere li così per anni senza finire, o meglio cominciare, e disbrigarsela poi sempre da solo. I preliminari c'è stato quando un po' per nascondere, un po' perchè aveva ancora voglia di risolvere il problema mio marito si impegnava ma dopo tanto tempo è diventato tutto così meccanico che oltre lui lo vivevo male pure io, e vi garantisco che mentalmente e non solo mi impegnavo. Non mi sento stronza perchè mi eccita mio cognato mi sentirei stronza se lo provocassi e se ci avessi fatto qualcosa, *credevo ci fossero anche dei traditori, a parte 2, tra voi che avrebbero potuto darmi dei consigli ma a quanto pare siamo tutti cornuti e moralisti.* S'è svegliato il mio barzotto a lunedì.


non leggi con attenzione, e quindi mi quoto da solo.....(oppure vuoi solo provocare, e ignorerai ancora..)


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


non ci si annoia mai su questo forum.
ogni due per tre c'è un delirio da leggere!

preparati i cerotti perché se scopi con tuo cognato qualcuno si farà male e parecchio.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Innanzitutto per favore, scrivi la parole per intero. Qui nessuno si scandalizza se scrivi "trombata" "cazzo" "sega", se vuoi puoi usare anche termini più scientifici: "pene" "si masturba".
> Nessuno davvero si imbarazza nè arrossisce.
> Inoltre un bel chissenefrega se siete tutti belli, ti apro un mondo, anche quelli un po' più...mmmm...diciamo anonimi ti possono stupire...la chimica non guarda la bellezza eh...sicuramente ti ho scioccata ora, prima o poi passa lo stupore!
> 
> ...


perchè non lo sa ma suo marito si scopa la cognata.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> non leggi con attenzione, e quindi mi quoto da solo.....(oppure vuoi solo provocare, e ignorerai ancora..)


ti quoto io.

non si capisce se cerchi dei consigli per scopare in tranquillità o su come gestire le emozioni post tradimento.
prevedo lunghe pagine di deliri...


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ti quoto io.
> 
> non si capisce se cerchi dei consigli per scopare in tranquillità o su come gestire le emozioni post tradimento.
> prevedo lunghe pagine di deliri...


sempre che non sia una caterva di cazzate inventare.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sempre che non sia una caterva di cazzate inventare.


bè non si sa mai.

onestamente a volte la realtà supera la finzione.


----------



## tesla (27 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


schifo e ribrezzo, entrambi.


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sempre che non sia una caterva di cazzate inventare.


Io penso siano tutte favole per vivacizzare il matrimonio.


----------



## disincantata (27 Settembre 2014)

QUOTE=Principessa;1421554]
Sinceramente a me sembra una cosa molto strana.

Comunque mica ho scritto che scopare con uno sconosciuto è meglio... però certo andare con un parente acquisito fa veramente schifo! Rasenta quasi l'incesto.[/QUOTE]


E" da vermi.....:up:


----------



## Lizzi (28 Settembre 2014)

concordo nel dire che un'azione del genere sia da vermi! Il motivo per cui non sia successo ancora è perchè mi tengo alla larga da mio cognato, il problema è che pur avendo due "estranei", uno dei quali addirittura mi ha proposto di lasciare mio marito e sposarlo (il medico di mio figlio) a tutt'oggi fingo di non aver sentito, cerco di non "rovinare" la mia famiglia ma allo stesso tempo mi trovo mio cognato che ovviamente non posso evitare di incontrare e che mi attrae. chiedevo consiglio a voi in quanto "esperti"e non pensavo di fare incazzare qualcuno e poi perchè? Sei mio marito? Insultatemi pure non mi interessa cercavo dei consigli da chi c'è passato anche su come gestire una relazione se qualcuno crede che sia meglio non divorziare.


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> concordo nel dire che un'azione del genere sia da vermi! Il motivo per cui non sia successo ancora è perchè mi tengo alla larga da mio cognato, il problema è che pur avendo due "estranei", uno dei quali addirittura mi ha proposto di lasciare mio marito e sposarlo (il medico di mio figlio) a tutt'oggi fingo di non aver sentito, cerco di non "rovinare" la mia famiglia ma allo stesso tempo mi trovo mio cognato che ovviamente non posso evitare di incontrare e che mi attrae. chiedevo consiglio a voi in quanto "esperti"e non pensavo di fare incazzare qualcuno e poi perchè? Sei mio marito? Insultatemi pure non mi interessa cercavo dei consigli da chi c'è passato anche su come gestire una relazione se qualcuno crede che sia meglio non divorziare.


Perdonami, ma il medico di tuo figlio ti ha proposto di mollare il marito e sposarlo...ma su che basi? Perchè? Che c'è stato?

Aiutatemi.


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma il medico di tuo figlio ti ha proposto di mollare il marito e sposarlo...ma su che basi? Perchè? Che c'è stato?
> 
> Aiutatemi.


tra un po' dirà che pure il macellaio ed il fruttivendolo le hanno chiesto di fuggire con lei.

Questa tipa, secondo me, spara grandi cazzate.
E che ce l'ha d'oro?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


E' una roba da merda puzzolente pensarci, figurati farlo.
Se devo essere più esplicita dimmelo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> concordo nel dire che un'azione del genere sia da vermi! Il motivo per cui non sia successo ancora è perchè mi tengo alla larga da mio cognato, il problema è che pur avendo due "estranei", uno dei quali addirittura mi ha proposto di lasciare mio marito e sposarlo (il medico di mio figlio) a tutt'oggi fingo di non aver sentito, cerco di non "rovinare" la mia famiglia ma allo stesso tempo mi trovo mio cognato che ovviamente non posso evitare di incontrare e che mi attrae. chiedevo consiglio a voi in quanto "esperti"e non pensavo di fare incazzare qualcuno e poi perchè? Sei mio marito? Insultatemi pure non mi interessa cercavo dei consigli da chi c'è passato anche su come gestire una relazione se qualcuno crede che sia meglio non divorziare.


Anche il silvio aveva detto alla Carfagna che se la sarebbe sposata ma non l'ha fatto.
Tu hai un figlio e pensi a ste robe?!


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> tra un po' dirà che pure il macellaio ed il fruttivendolo le hanno chiesto di fuggire con lei.
> 
> Questa tipa, secondo me, spara grandi cazzate.
> E che ce l'ha d'oro?


[video=youtube;K3b2C0EiebI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3b2C0EiebI[/video]


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> [video=youtube;K3b2C0EiebI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3b2C0EiebI[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma si certo, dammi rossi. :applauso:
> 
> ma quale verità, sei solo un cafone. vergognati a 60 anni a scrivere certe scemenze


Sono battute talmente sceme che non mi sprecavo a dare rosso. E li dà lui?!!!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> secondo me dopo anni senza orgasmi
> si sarebbe eccitata con chiunque
> e sarebbe pure abbastanza normale


Le mani non le ha solo il cognato.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> t
> 
> Cara Lizzi,e'quello che ti avevo scritto,e per questo un'utente burina e ovviamente cornuta,mia ha anche riempito di offese,ma io non mi sono messo al suo pari,e manco le ho risposto.
> Gli utenti cornuti,appunto meno il sottoscritto e Chiara unici traditori in attivita',non possono capirti.
> ...


Va bene scrivere stronzate, non ti riesce altro, ma dare gratis della cornuta, burina e pure ingrata (???) pure in un post non rivolto a lei toglie ogni simpatia al micione sbruffone e amorale.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Innanzitutto per favore, scrivi la parole per intero. Qui nessuno si scandalizza se scrivi "trombata" "cazzo" "sega", se vuoi puoi usare anche termini più scientifici: "pene" "si masturba".
> Nessuno davvero si imbarazza nè arrossisce.
> Inoltre un bel chissenefrega se siete tutti belli, ti apro un mondo, anche quelli un po' più...mmmm...diciamo anonimi ti possono stupire...la chimica non guarda la bellezza eh...sicuramente ti ho scioccata ora, prima o poi passa lo stupore!
> 
> ...


Mi era sfuggito qualcosa.
Il fatto che la cognata abbia un altro da anni forse non depone bene nei confronti della virilità del bel cognato.


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito qualcosa.
> Il fatto che la cognata abbia un altro da anni forse non depone bene nei confronti della virilità del bel cognato.


Che la cognata abbia un altro è sfuggito anche a me...
Ma posso fare una domanda banale?
Che cazzo di famiglia è? E soprattutto, che cazzo di ambiente?
No vabbè, io sono un attimo senza parole...


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> concordo nel dire che un'azione del genere sia da vermi! Il motivo per cui non sia successo ancora è perchè mi tengo alla larga da mio cognato, il problema è che pur avendo due "estranei", uno dei quali addirittura mi ha proposto di lasciare mio marito e sposarlo (il medico di mio figlio) a tutt'oggi fingo di non aver sentito, cerco di non "rovinare" la mia famiglia ma allo stesso tempo mi trovo mio cognato che ovviamente non posso evitare di incontrare e che mi attrae. chiedevo consiglio a voi in quanto "esperti"e non pensavo di fare incazzare qualcuno e poi perchè? Sei mio marito? Insultatemi pure non mi interessa cercavo dei consigli da chi c'è passato anche su come gestire una relazione se qualcuno crede che sia meglio non divorziare.



ti tieni alla larga da tuo cognato però ti mette le mani nelle mutande.
il medico di tuo figlio ti chiede di sposarti. Quando io vado dal medico ( che è donna ) non si va oltre il buongiorno e l'arrivederci. 
per chiederti di sposarlo non voglio immaginare cosa tu faccia....

qua se la gente si incazza è perché tu stai pensando di tradire tuo marito con tuo cognato, quindi di mandare a puttane due famiglie che sono molto vicine.

ora tuo marito ce l'ha piccolo e non funziona.
viene nelle mutande ancor prima di averti trapanato e si capisce che è un problema.
ne parli apertamente con lui e gli fai capire che così non va la vostra relazione. Che hai dei bisogni e delle necessità che devi soddisfare in quanto donna.
Con estrema onestà gli dici che sono anni che la situazione va avanti così e che sei arrivata al punto di sognare altri uomini perché il desiderio di fare veramente l'amore non riesci più a contenerlo e che il matrimonio è a rischio.
Se ci tieni al matrimonio farai di tutto per salvarlo senza mandarlo a puttane.

se invece non ci tieni, è finita, non c'è più niente da salvare e vuoi finalmente cominciare a scopare come cristo comanda troverai tante persone d'accordo con te se agisci in onestà nei confronti della tua famiglia.


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> t
> 
> Cara Lizzi,e'quello che ti avevo scritto,e per questo un'utente burina e ovviamente cornuta,mia ha anche riempito di offese,ma io non mi sono messo al suo pari,e manco le ho risposto.
> Gli utenti cornuti,appunto meno il sottoscritto e Chiara unici traditori in attivita',non possono capirti.
> ...


cerchi di sembrare superiore alle offese per nascondere la tua vigliaccheria?
Offese che hai lanciato per primo, tra l'altro, e credendoti migliore di altri.
Sei un ipocrita di merda e fai schifo al cazzo, lo sai?


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> il medico di tuo figlio ti chiede di sposarti. Quando io vado dal medico ( che è donna ) non si va oltre il buongiorno e l'arrivederci.
> per chiederti di sposarlo non voglio immaginare cosa tu faccia....


Vabbè ma oh...questa è una gran figa...è normale che gli uomini le chiedano di sposarli solo guardandola...


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè ma oh...questa è una gran figa...è normale che gli uomini le chiedano di sposarli solo guardandola...


le devo presentare Sting, che dura 5 ore...


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè ma oh...questa è una gran figa...è normale che gli uomini le chiedano di sposarli solo guardandola...


io sapevo che quando eri una gran figa la gente ti chiedesse esplicitamente di scopare, non di sposare.

a meno che nella fretta non si sia confusa con le parole...non si sa mai. ci vuole poco ad invertire una " p " con una " c " ed una " s " con una " p ".


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io sapevo che quando eri una gran figa la gente ti chiedesse esplicitamente di scopare, non di sposare.
> 
> a meno che nella fretta non si sia confusa con le parole...non si sa mai. ci vuole poco ad invertire una " p " con una " c " ed una " s " con una " p ".


Ma tu che razza di tastiera hai!?


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> le devo presentare Sting, che dura 5 ore...


Tu non gliela fai!?


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non gliela fai!?


arrivo a ben 4 secondi, io.
Non per vantarmi, eh...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che la cognata abbia un altro è sfuggito anche a me...
> Ma posso fare una domanda banale?
> Che cazzo di famiglia è? E soprattutto, che cazzo di ambiente?
> No vabbè, io sono un attimo senza parole...


E' una famiglia sopra la media.


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> arrivo a ben 4 secondi, io.
> Non per vantarmi, eh...


E' troppo...la sconvolgeresti, lascia perdere...


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una famiglia sopra la media.


Perchè invece a me pare sotto? O forse solo allineata?

Chi era l'altra che parlava di quanto erano tutti belli e fighi!? O ricordo male io?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè invece a me pare sotto? O forse solo allineata?
> 
> Chi era l'altra che parlava di quanto erano tutti belli e fighi!? O ricordo male io?


Sono punti di vista.
Chissà chi guarda o cosa guarda lei per vedersi sopra la media.


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' troppo...la sconvolgeresti, lascia perdere...


lo so, ma quella è la durata record, che avviene negli anni bisestili e dopo un lungo periodo refrattario!


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene scrivere stronzate, non ti riesce altro, ma dare gratis della cornuta, burina e pure ingrata (???) pure in un post non rivolto a lei toglie ogni simpatia al micione sbruffone e amorale.


di tradire può capitare a tutti, ma di farne un vanto è da coglioni.
Da idioti con problemi e che non rispettano nessuno.


----------



## Eratò (28 Settembre 2014)

ah Lizzi managgia 'a capa tua!


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono punti di vista.
> Chissà chi guarda o cosa guarda lei per vedersi sopra la media.


Però ora non fermiamoci su queste inezie...
La nostra nuova amica vuole consigli per mettere corna al marito col cognato o con qualsiasi essere pene-dotato che abbia il requisito minimo di poter partecipare a Uomini e Donne.
Io aspetterei Natale, di solito durante le cene di famiglia in occasioni simili l'attenzione cala molto, potrebbero avere l'occasione giusta.
Tra il primo e il secondo potrebbero infrattarsi in una delle innumerevoli stanze da letto, se nella casa c'è pure uno studio o una biblioteca sarebbe anche meglio...più facile giustificare un libro piuttosto che un cuscino...

_"Quando leggemmo il disïato riso
esser basciato da cotanto amante,
questi, che mai da me non fia diviso,

la bocca mi basciò tutto tremante.
Galeotto fu 'l libro e chi lo scrisse:
quel giorno più non vi leggemmo avante."_

Mi auguro finisca in maniera un attimo diversa, del resto davanti a una ravanata intima l'ufficiale non ha mosso un dito.


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> lo so, ma quella è la durata record, che avviene negli anni bisestili e dopo un lungo periodo refrattario!


Aspetterà allora il 2016...mi pare che dopo anni di anorgasmia imposta possa attendere un altro po'! 
Però anche tu, mi raccomando, trattieniti...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però ora non fermiamoci su queste inezie...
> La nostra nuova amica vuole consigli per mettere corna al marito col cognato o con qualsiasi essere pene-dotato che abbia il requisito minimo di poter partecipare a Uomini e Donne.
> Io aspetterei Natale, di solito durante le cene di famiglia in occasioni simili l'attenzione cala molto, potrebbero avere l'occasione giusta.
> Tra il primo e il secondo potrebbero infrattarsi in una delle innumerevoli stanze da letto, se nella casa c'è pure uno studio o una biblioteca sarebbe anche meglio...più facile giustificare un libro piuttosto che un cuscino...
> ...


"Certe cose se non le fai a Natale..." cit.


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Certe cose se non le fai a Natale..." cit.


E pensa pure che "a Natale sono tutti più buoni..." cit.



Comunque garantisco, se la famiglia è numerosa e l'occasione è quella di festività è un'ottima soluzione, provato!


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Aspetterà allora il 2016...mi pare che dopo anni di anorgasmia imposta possa attendere un altro po'!
> Però anche tu, mi raccomando, trattieniti...


sono così masculo che mi trattengo a stento... roba che Gennarino Carunchio rispetto a me è un femminiello, ma prometto che ci proverò...


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono punti di vista.
> Chissà chi guarda o cosa guarda lei per vedersi sopra la media.


onestamente in quasi tutte le discussioni in cui, una, domanda consiglio per tradire, o perché è in procinto di... si legge molto spesso: -sono giovane e bella ancora, mi sento fresca come una rosa - e tante cazzate.

credo siano minchiate da dire per giustificare il fatto che uno ci sta provando con lei perché lei è bella e giovane ancora, non perché vuole scoparla per il semplice gusto di farlo.


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sono così masculo che mi trattengo a stento... roba che Gennarino Carunchio rispetto a me è un femminiello, ma prometto che ci proverò...


Non toccarmi Carunchio!!


----------



## Ecate (28 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Però ora non fermiamoci su queste *inezie*...
> La nostra nuova amica vuole consigli per mettere corna al marito col cognato o con qualsiasi essere pene-dotato che abbia il requisito minimo di poter partecipare a Uomini e Donne.
> Io aspetterei Natale, di solito durante le cene di famiglia in occasioni simili l'attenzione cala molto, potrebbero avere l'occasione giusta.
> Tra il primo e il secondo potrebbero infrattarsi in una delle innumerevoli stanze da letto, se nella casa c'è pure uno studio o una biblioteca sarebbe anche meglio...più facile giustificare un libro piuttosto che un cuscino...
> ...


per me sono inezie tutto il resto


----------



## Lizzi (28 Settembre 2014)

Grazie per i consigli, LDS credo che tu abbia ragione è meglio che io rimanga me stessa e che non vada in giro a cornificare mio marito, del resto sono giovane problemi di trovare un'altro "paolo" che mi possa amare nemmeno. Di divorzi c'è ne sono a bizeffe mio figlio non si sentirà certamente diverso da altri, e magari mio marito si risveglierà dal suo letargo intimo. Mi siete stati di grande aiuto se prima avevo dei dubbi certamente adesso ho capito che la migliore cosa sia di comportarmi come ho sempre fatto, di non essere ipocrita, e sinceramente non ho necessità ne' di soldi e nemmeno di continuare a fare da mamma a mio marito a 36 anni, voglio essere moglie, un figlio l'ho già. Fanculo a tutti e due i fratelli che anche secondo me tramano assieme.


----------



## zadig (28 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> di comportarmi come ho sempre fatto, di non essere ipocrita.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (28 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Certe cose se non le fai a Natale..." cit.


Io sapevo a Pasqua...ma trattandosi di un parente......


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io sapevo a Pasqua...ma trattandosi di un parente......


Natale con i tuoi...


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Grazie per i consigli, LDS credo che tu abbia ragione è meglio che io rimanga me stessa e che non vada in giro a cornificare mio marito, del resto sono giovane problemi di trovare un'altro "paolo" che mi possa amare nemmeno. Di divorzi c'è ne sono a bizeffe mio figlio non si sentirà certamente diverso da altri, e magari mio marito si risveglierà dal suo letargo intimo. Mi siete stati di grande aiuto se prima avevo dei dubbi certamente adesso ho capito che la migliore cosa sia di comportarmi come ho sempre fatto, di non essere ipocrita, e sinceramente non ho necessità ne' di soldi e nemmeno di continuare a fare da mamma a mio marito a 36 anni, voglio essere moglie, un figlio l'ho già. Fanculo a tutti e due i fratelli che anche secondo me tramano assieme.


Di norma prima di gettare una relazione nel cesso bisognerebbe parlarne con il partner. Sempre ammesso e non concesso che la cosa ti interessi.
chiamasi rispetto.


----------



## Solenero (28 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Grazie per i consigli, LDS credo che tu abbia ragione è meglio che io rimanga me stessa e che non vada in giro a cornificare mio marito, *del resto sono giovane problemi di trovare un'altro "paolo" che mi possa amare nemmeno.* Di divorzi c'è ne sono a bizeffe mio figlio non si sentirà certamente diverso da altri, e magari mio marito si risveglierà dal suo letargo intimo. Mi siete stati di grande aiuto se prima avevo dei dubbi certamente adesso ho capito che la migliore cosa sia di comportarmi come ho sempre fatto, di non essere ipocrita, e sinceramente *non ho necessità ne' di soldi *e nemmeno di continuare a fare da mamma a mio marito a 36 anni, voglio essere moglie, un figlio l'ho già. Fanculo a tutti e due i fratelli che anche secondo me tramano assieme.


Perchè ho l'impressione che cerchi sempre di far colpo con questi piccoli accenni a che fantastica vita hai (al di là del marito).
Pensa, ho 36 anni anche io, e vedi come la vediamo diversa la vita, io non mi sento giovane. Giovane lo ero a 20, 25. Ora sono na mezza via.
Esperienze.


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Grazie per i consigli, LDS credo che tu abbia ragione è meglio che io rimanga me stessa e che non vada in giro a cornificare mio marito, del resto sono giovane problemi di trovare un'altro "paolo" che mi possa amare nemmeno. Di divorzi c'è ne sono a bizeffe mio figlio non si sentirà certamente diverso da altri, e magari mio marito si risveglierà dal suo letargo intimo. Mi siete stati di grande aiuto se prima avevo dei dubbi certamente adesso ho capito che la migliore cosa sia di comportarmi come ho sempre fatto, di non essere ipocrita, e sinceramente non ho necessità ne' di soldi e nemmeno di continuare a fare da mamma a mio marito a 36 anni, voglio essere moglie, un figlio l'ho già. Fanculo a tutti e due i fratelli che anche secondo me tramano assieme.


sarei fin curioso di assistere ad una cena di famiglia.

tua cognata che da anni si fa sbattere da uno di 15 anni più giovane e lo sanno tutti,tuo cognato che ti fruga nella mutande e tuo marito abbozza,marito che ti dice peraltro chiaro e tondo che se lo fai becco se ne frega, basta che la smetti di rompere il belino.   dopo che per anni ti ha incornato con l'universo mondo e tu zitta, giusto per ricordarlo.

i tuoi suoceri che boh forse sono 2 marziani che non si rendono conto di alcunchè.

tu che hai una voglia di sesso che si sente da qui a Shangai.

davvero, ci inviti a cena o almeno ci fai avere un filmino di quelli usavano un tempo?


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2014)

Solenero ha detto:


> Perchè ho l'impressione che cerchi sempre di far colpo con questi piccoli accenni a che fantastica vita hai (al di là del marito).
> Pensa, ho 36 anni anche io, e vedi come la vediamo diversa la vita, *io non mi sento giovane*. Giovane lo ero a 20, 25. Ora sono na mezza via.
> Esperienze.


ma vaffanculo va, sei giovane!


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Ciao Lds forse ti sei perso qualche passaggio, ne ho parlato molto con mio maritino è se ne' fregato, ho la certezza di averlo rispettato sempre, ma questo marito che abbozzerebbe quando sono io ad abbozzare da anni in che modo sarebbe vittima secondo te? Quando mi ha tradita ed io per nostro figlio ho abbozzato? Quando tanti anni fa ha cominciato a chiedergli di risolvere il suo problema, che capisco se fosse stato paralizziato sarei una tronza a rompere i c..,ma ad uno che non gli manca nulla e da anni se ne sbatte perchè tanto tu sei il focolare domestico e la mamma perfetta che c... È vero che sei un'uomo, ma come essere umano, se avessi 60 anni potrei capire dici tu che c..distruggi una famiglia ma a 36, d'avvero ci credi a quello che hai detto? E comunque ho già preso la mia decisione giusto per non fare passare altri otto e più anni, se volevo fare la suora cucinando, ed occupandomi solo degli altri non dovevo sposarmi (la comprensione dev'essere reciproca altrimenti è inutile stare con un uomo che non mi ama)


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> t
> 
> Cara Lizzi,e'quello che ti avevo scritto,e per questo un'utente burina e ovviamente cornuta,mia ha anche riempito di offese,ma io non mi sono messo al suo pari,e manco le ho risposto.
> Gli utenti cornuti,appunto meno il sottoscritto e Chiara unici traditori in attivita',non possono capirti.
> ...


Ahahahah hahahaha 

Guarda che te la cornuta ce l'hai dentro casa. Se vuoi rispetto inizia a portarlo


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono battute talmente sceme che non mi sprecavo a dare rosso. E li dà lui?!!!


Ma infatti manco io gli ho dato rossi


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Pensa se un giorno entrasse qui la moglie come perderebbe in un colpo il suo grande spirito da latrin lover!
> :rotfl:
> 
> Poi non capisco perché offende i traditi visto che una cornuta, che umilia costantemente con i suoi comportamenti, ce l'ha dentro casa.


Quoto


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Grazie per i consigli, LDS credo che tu abbia ragione è meglio che io rimanga me stessa e che non vada in giro a cornificare mio marito, del resto sono giovane problemi di trovare un'altro "paolo" che mi possa amare nemmeno. Di divorzi c'è ne sono a bizeffe mio figlio non si sentirà certamente diverso da altri, e magari mio marito si risveglierà dal suo letargo intimo. Mi siete stati di grande aiuto se prima avevo dei dubbi certamente adesso ho capito che la migliore cosa sia di comportarmi come ho sempre fatto, di non essere ipocrita, e sinceramente non ho necessità ne' di soldi e nemmeno di continuare a fare da mamma a mio marito a 36 anni, voglio essere moglie, un figlio l'ho già. Fanculo a tutti e due i fratelli che anche secondo me tramano assieme.


devo essere davvero di un'antipatia epidermica ai massimi livelli, se neanche quando mi confesso "ex-traditore di lungo corso, per niente moralista" vengo cagato.
Sarà imputabile al fatto che ho una reazione stizzita quando l'aspirante fedifraga (ok: parliamone..) premette "sono la più gnocca de Paris, e seleziono solo manzi da competizione Mon Cherie"? Ma solo perchè non capisco cosa c'entri...
Ah: c'è sempre l'ipotesi "B" - su cui scommetterei - ovvero che trattasi di trolleraggio spinto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> devo essere davvero di un'antipatia epidermica ai massimi livelli, se neanche quando mi confesso "ex-traditore di lungo corso, per niente moralista" vengo cagato.
> Sarà imputabile al fatto che ho una reazione stizzita quando l'aspirante fedifraga (ok: parliamone..) premette "sono la più gnocca de Paris, e seleziono solo manzi da competizione Mon Cherie"? Ma solo perchè non capisco cosa c'entri...
> Ah: c'è sempre l'ipotesi "B" - su cui scommetterei - ovvero che trattasi di trolleraggio spinto...



Non preoccuparti, è un atteggiamento tipico quanto spesso inconsapevole di rimuovere chi centra il punto.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, è un atteggiamento tipico quanto spesso inconsapevole di rimuovere chi centra il punto.


Come dico altrove...le Cassandre non hanno mai successo...
Ma io davvero volevo fornire una "traccia costruttiva"...lo schema "a domandine" come sul sussidiario rendeva il mio post adatto anche a modelli ed ex-veline....cioè, era calibrato apposta....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Come dico altrove...le Cassandre non hanno mai successo...
> Ma io davvero volevo fornire una "traccia costruttiva"...lo schema "a domandine" come sul sussidiario rendeva il mio post adatto anche a modelli ed ex-veline....cioè, era calibrato apposta....



:up:


----------



## Ecate (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> io nn vorrei essere antipatica o pignola
> ma *scoparsi i cognati o le cognate è una delle cose più frequenti che esiste*
> nn ci vedo il problema nel fatto che sia il cognato
> nn è la prima e nn sarà l'ultima


Le famiglie marce sono "una delle cose più frequente che esiste"
Di scopate con cognate e pure di limonate con suocere ne ho esperienza diretta. Ne ho subito le conseguenze da bambina e ancora adesso ne sento parlare; malvolentieri.
Sono porcate che avvelenano l'anima e che non si possono cancellare mai.
Detto questo solo lo strisciante moralismo da fiction di Lizzi mi mette il fugace dubbio che questa storia non sia completamente inventata.


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Ecate, noto che con te la maieutica ha funzionato. In quanto a tracce costruttive e sussidiari a domandine spinte, ascolto ogni consiglio.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Lizzi e ben...venuta (non è una battuta su tuo marito, sia chiaro! )!
> Ti parlo da ex-traditore, e antimoralista convinto...
> 
> Tu ci poni una serie di domande, se scomponiamo ciò che ci dici..
> ...





Lizzi ha detto:


> Ecate, noto che con te la maieutica ha funzionato. In quanto a tracce costruttive e sussidiari a domandine spinte, *ascolto ogni consiglio*.


Ri-benvenuta Lizzi, prendo atto della asserita apertura, e ripropongo il mio post (e sono 3...).
Chiedevi pareri di "esperti in tradimento, non cornuti". Io lo sono, ed è il mio vanto, perchè è la mia ragionevole speranza di non ripetere i miei errori (che comunque commisi quando non avevo figli...dettaglio non da poco. Ma fu fortuna: li avrei commessi ugualmente).
Ah: siamo coetanei, e non sono moralista. Ergo, nessuna invettiva, se possibile...


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Lizzi*

Arrivati a questo punto io mi pongo un quesito:con quale atteggiamento ti poni nei confronti del mondo maschile?a me non sembra normale che tuo cognato all'improvviso ti possa infilare una mano in quelle mutande sbarazzine e sognatrici,e che tu non reagisca a brutto muso.....Non mi sembra normale che il tuo dottore invece di fare ricette, ti promette traumatiche pecorine con la scusa di un fantomatico matrimonio.......La sensazione e che sei la classica addrizzanerchie senza palle,della serie frattureresti ogni frenulo che ti capita a tiro,ma non hai le palle per farlo.....vero?Sul resto credo sia futile scrivere oltre,prendi la vita per le corna cara mia,e incomincia ad elargire con sintomatica simpatia quel sedere plumbeo e triste,tanto abbiamo capito che è solo una questione di tempo,in quella casa,la tua casa, la moralità è utile come un coriandolo quando finisce la carta igienica.Ti consiglierei di lasciare il num. del tuo cell in qualche cesso di autogrill della A1,e sorridi alla vita.:up:


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ri-benvenuta Lizzi, prendo atto della asserita apertura, e ripropongo il mio post (e sono 3...).
> Chiedevi pareri di "esperti in tradimento, non cornuti". Io lo sono, ed è il mio vanto, perchè è la mia ragionevole speranza di non ripetere i miei errori (che comunque commisi quando non avevo figli...dettaglio non da poco. Ma fu fortuna: li avrei commessi ugualmente).
> Ah: siamo coetanei, e non sono moralista. Ergo, nessuna invettiva, se possibile...


Caro Vincent, mi duole notare come tutte le volte che tu vuoi dialogare di qualcosa che conosci nessuno degli interpellati ti dia corda...
Questo dovrebbe far riflettere sull'importanza di certi argomenti, importanza per chi li posta...
O forse che la cosa più divertente sia la mera voglia di veder la gente inalberarsi davanti a concetti espressi malamente?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ri-benvenuta Lizzi, prendo atto della asserita apertura, e ripropongo il mio post (e sono 3...).
> Chiedevi pareri di "esperti in tradimento, non cornuti". Io lo sono, ed è il mio vanto, perchè è la mia ragionevole speranza di non ripetere i miei errori (che comunque commisi quando non avevo figli...dettaglio non da poco. Ma fu fortuna: li avrei commessi ugualmente).
> Ah: siamo coetanei, e non sono moralista. Ergo, nessuna invettiva, se possibile...


Buongiorno ex collega......mi spieghi il rosso???cosa cambia?


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Caro Vincent, mi duole notare come tutte le volte che tu vuoi dialogare di qualcosa che conosci nessuno degli interpellati ti dia corda...
> Questo dovrebbe far riflettere sull'importanza di certi argomenti, importanza per chi li posta...
> O forse che la cosa più divertente sia la mera voglia di veder la gente inalberarsi davanti a concetti espressi malamente?


hai ragione Nicka...duole pure a me...spesso il forum viene utilizzato come Hide Park Corner, un posto dove ognuno può annunciare la venuta dell'anticristo ovvero urlare che gli fanno male i calli...E POI ANDARSENE...
Invece alcuni spunti io li trovo interessanti...

PS: mitica la discussione sui ristoranti, e quella sui vini...oltre a quelle "istituzionali" su corna messe o nasciture...


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*No*



Principessa ha detto:


> Devo essere strana io che considero il marito della sorella di Elio un essere asessuato tipo Ken!


SIamo strani in due allora?


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno ex collega......mi spieghi il rosso???cosa cambia?


Buongiorno Lothar.
Come sai, il mio discorso non è mai morale, ma solo utilitaristico. 
Se vieni beccato a scopare il/la cognato/a e hai figli piccoli, la cosa ha buone probabilità di coinvolgere anche loro (sia che ti separi, sia che ciò non accada ma la tensione a casa diventi..come dire..pesantuccia..).

PS: ovviamente, se la cosa eccita anche il marito che guarda, filma e si spippetta, non c'è rischio. ma lo dicevo anche nei primi post...


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro, convengo nel dire che adesso basta aspettare, sicuramente non ho bisogno di scrivere su di un cesso il mio numero di telefono mi basta uscire, chiedo scusa se ho scomodato chi poteva darmi dei consigli, non era nelle mie intenzioni di infastidire qualcuno, sai sono nuova al tradimento. Vorreste sapere se mi faro' mio cognato? Non lo so' sicuramente chiudero' quast'insensato rapporto di famigliola perfetta, del resto siamo nel terzo millennio, poi visto che sono dell'idea che le cose se si fanno si debbono fare bene, se dovessi stappare questi 8 anni con il mio futuro ex-cognato va...che sia.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Lizzi ha detto:


> oscuro, convengo nel dire che adesso basta aspettare, sicuramente non ho bisogno di scrivere su di un cesso il mio numero di telefono mi basta uscire, chiedo scusa se ho scomodato chi poteva darmi dei consigli, non era nelle mie intenzioni di infastidire qualcuno, sai sono nuova al tradimento. Vorreste sapere se mi faro' mio cognato? Non lo so' sicuramente chiudero' quast'insensato rapporto di famigliola perfetta, del resto siamo nel terzo millennio, poi visto che sono dell'idea che le cose se si fanno si debbono fare bene, se dovessi stappare questi 8 anni con il mio futuro ex-cognato va...che sia.




Ti basterebbe uscire per andare con chi?tu hai bisogno di aggressività,di grinta,di istinti animaleschi,di schaffi cor pisello,fidati.....!


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SIamo strani in due allora?


Sentite, non fatemi pensare a mio cognato va là... :unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> oscuro, convengo nel dire che adesso basta aspettare, sicuramente non ho bisogno di scrivere su di un cesso il mio numero di telefono mi basta uscire, chiedo scusa se ho scomodato chi poteva darmi dei consigli, non era nelle mie intenzioni di infastidire qualcuno, sai sono nuova al tradimento. Vorreste sapere se mi faro' mio cognato? Non lo so' sicuramente chiudero' quast'insensato rapporto di famigliola perfetta, del resto siamo nel terzo millennio, poi visto che sono dell'idea che le cose se si fanno si debbono fare bene, se dovessi stappare questi 8 anni con il mio futuro ex-cognato va...che sia.


Lizzi,sabato ho sentito una mia quasi ex amante,sembrava un'altra donna..finalmente finiti 5 anni di astinenza.Ha trovato un amante...sai cosa vuole dire rinata???Pensaci e muoviti........anche il tuo lui merita di essere alce.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SIamo strani in due allora?



No, in tre.


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent, i tuoi consigli li ho condivisi in passato e con la pesona corretta potrei tornare a condividerli, ma in questo momento non credo che sia giusto; a mio figlio non mancherà certo il suo papà senpre che quest'ultimo sarà almeno in grado di condividere la stessa casa per suo figlio, altrimenti sarà l'ennesimo ricatto per avere la mogliettina e magari per il fratello la scopata saltuaria visto che la moglie ha già chi se la fo..


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, i tuoi consigli li ho condivisi in passato e con la pesona corretta potrei tornare a condividerli, ma in questo momento non credo che sia giusto; a mio figlio non mancherà certo il suo papà senpre che quest'ultimo sarà almeno in grado di condividere la stessa casa per suo figlio, altrimenti sarà l'ennesimo ricatto per avere la mogliettina e magari per il fratello la scopata saltuaria visto che la moglie ha già chi se la fo..



vedo che le cose sono precipitate nel w-e.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lizzi,sabato ho sentito una mia quasi ex amante,sembrava un'altra donna..finalmente finiti 5 anni di astinenza.Ha trovato un amante...sai cosa vuole dire rinata???Pensaci e muoviti........anche il tuo lui merita di essere alce.


Rinata? Ma sta a Roma? :rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, i tuoi consigli li ho condivisi in passato e con la pesona corretta potrei tornare a condividerli, ma in questo momento non credo che sia giusto; a mio figlio non mancherà certo il suo papà senpre che quest'ultimo sarà almeno in grado di condividere la stessa casa per suo figlio, altrimenti sarà l'ennesimo ricatto per avere la mogliettina e magari per il fratello la scopata saltuaria visto che la moglie ha già chi se la fo..


ammetto che non ho capito...che c'entra il mio consiglio (sostanzialmente: tradisci se ti pare, ma lascia stare il cognato che se ti beccano son dolori pesanti..) con il fatto che il cognato si fa la scopata saltuaria (presumo: con te)?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, i tuoi consigli li ho condivisi in passato e con la pesona corretta potrei tornare a condividerli, ma in questo momento non credo che sia giusto; a mio figlio non mancherà certo il suo papà senpre che quest'ultimo sarà almeno in grado di condividere la stessa casa per suo figlio, altrimenti sarà l'ennesimo ricatto per avere la mogliettina e* magari per il fratello la scopata saltuaria *visto che la moglie ha già chi se la fo..


Che è successo? Al pranzo di famiglia domenicale avete mangiato pesante?


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Poveri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che è successo? Al pranzo di famiglia domenicale avete mangiato pesante?


Poveri suoceri,la moglie di un figlio in spaccata perenne su giovani e languidi fringuelli,l'altra con crescenti e violenti attacchi di manico.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Lizzi*



Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio




E non ti sei incazzata?e sei una brava ragazza?lizzi e se non eri brava cosa combinavi?una bella cosa a tre con tutti e due i canali occupati contemporaneamente?MA CHE CAZZO DI FAMIGLIA è QUESTA?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

ok, è trolleggio.

100%.

se non è trolleggio....ma figurarsi dai.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


Sembra un film porchereccio degli anni '70, quelli con Lino Banfi... ma tutto vero sul serio??? 
Mi spieghi bene la parte sull'ovviare con il fratello? Spegneva la luce e si scambiavano???


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


Ma va a dar via il culo, fuori casa però.


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


vabbé lizzi, ma che razza di storiaccia è?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

signor benedetto!

non ci si può credere


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma va a dar via il culo, fuori casa però.


questa è istigazione. Povera donna. Invece di essere empatici.
Che forum di bacchettoni.


----------



## Divì (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è istigazione. Povera donna. Invece di essere empatici.
> Che forum di bacchettoni.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è istigazione. Povera donna. Invece di essere empatici.
> Che forum di bacchettoni.


Io appunto perchè empatizzo le regalo il consiglio più adatto!!!


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Oscuro, leggi bene.
è tutto vero ragazzi non ce la faccio più abbozzo da troppo, non è cornuto solamente perchè ho avuto un'educazione militare


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Oscuro, leggi bene.
> è tutto vero ragazzi non ce la faccio più abbozzo da troppo, non è cornuto solamente perchè ho avuto un'educazione militare


anche tu hai fatto il militare a Cuneo? Magari ci conosciamo...


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*aò*



Lizzi ha detto:


> Oscuro, leggi bene.
> è tutto vero ragazzi non ce la faccio più abbozzo da troppo, non è cornuto solamente perchè ho avuto un'educazione militare



aò  MA ABBOZZI DE CHE?trovi tuo marito con il fratello che ti toccano nuda e non li mandi affanculo?ma che stai a dì?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> aò MA ABBOZZI DE CHE?trovi tuo marito con il fratello che ti toccano nuda e non li mandi affanculo?ma che stai a dì?


e manco si è svegliata. Pensa tu che ci vuole per svegliarla...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Oscuro, leggi bene.
> è tutto vero ragazzi non ce la faccio più abbozzo da troppo, non è cornuto solamente perchè ho avuto un'educazione militare


Sì anche io ce l'avuta,
e visto che la mia educazione è quella non solo mi faccio toccare da suo fratello, ma pure da tutto il parentado.
Fuori camera ho messo un distributore di biglietti per la fila...
Le famiglie terrone sono grandi...


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Ma avete letto? E poi cosa c'entrano le famiglie terrone?


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ma avete letto? E poi cosa c'entrano le famiglie terrone?


sì, hai detto che ti sei incazzata ma cmq non è una gran reazione. se mi ritrovassi nuda e palpeggiata senza il mio assenso, e per di più con la complicità di mio marito, penso che avrei buttato lui e il fratello fuori dalla porta e tutta la sua roba fuori dalla finestra, gridando come una pazza.


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Sono una graduata nikka dei miei stivali, molto in alto ho una reputazione io!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sono una graduata nikka dei miei stivali, molto in alto *ho una reputazione io*!


eh.


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Certo che li ho sbattuti fuori chi dice il contrario ero dall'avvocato il giorno dopo


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sono una graduata nikka dei miei stivali, molto in alto ho una reputazione io!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Certo che li ho sbattuti fuori chi dice il contrario ero dall'avvocato il giorno dopo


E l'avvocato ti ha chiesto di sposarlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Certo che li ho sbattuti fuori chi dice il contrario ero dall'avvocato il giorno dopo


Ok. Del medico già sappiamo. Con l'avvocato com'è andata?


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

È una donna non corrisponde ai miei interessi


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sono una graduata nikka dei miei stivali, molto in alto ho una reputazione io!


Graduata? Militare?


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> È una donna non corrisponde ai miei interessi


Fosse stato un uomo invece...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sono una graduata nikka dei miei stivali, molto in alto ho una reputazione io!


che hai una reputazione è chiaro.
tutti noi ci siamo fatti un'idea a questo punto.

gli epiteti si sprecano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> *È una donna *non corrisponde ai miei interessi


evvabbè, mi cadi su questi moralismi piccolo borghesi, mò...


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Mi ha fatto piacere conoscervi, è stato divertente! Purtroppo è tutto vero nikka mi ricordi la mascherina di mia cognata, sarai tu:rotfl::rotfl:Oggi sei entrata in spaccata con il minorenne?


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Rewind si militare


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto piacere conoscervi, è stato divertente! Purtroppo è tutto vero nikka mi ricordi la mascherina di mia cognata, sarai tu:rotfl::rotfl:Oggi sei entrata in spaccata con il minorenne?


Già te ne vai?
Dai, almeno dicci in che campo sei famosa


----------



## Lizzi (29 Settembre 2014)

Rew,militare. Devo andare purtroppo a domani


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Certo che li ho sbattuti fuori chi dice il contrario ero dall'avvocato il giorno dopo


scusa eh, ma molte cose non tornano. sei entrata dicendo che ti piace tuo cognato e che pensavi di tradire tuo marito con lui, anche perché tuo marito non ti soddisfa sessualmente. ora racconti di questo palpeggiamento e dell'avvocato. quando è accaduto? perché venerdì ti piaceva tuo cognato e ora chi se ne frega?


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew,militare. Devo andare purtroppo a domani


Quindi stai in mezzo ai maschi giovani? E come fai???


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto piacere conoscervi, è stato divertente! Purtroppo è tutto vero nikka mi ricordi la mascherina di mia cognata, sarai tu:rotfl::rotfl:Oggi sei entrata in spaccata con il minorenne?


Mi spiace cara graduata delle mie tasche, ma non frequento ambienti di merda...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quindi stai in mezzo ai maschi giovani? E come fai???


giovani ed aitanti


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> giovani ed *tanti*


...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi sento bruttissima!
> 
> Oggi sono stata dalla mia dottoressa per due ricette e non mi ha palpeggiato, nè mi ha proposto una cosa a tre con l'altro dottore dello studio... mi devo preoccupare?


Preoccupati, devi essere un cesso...
Prova con l'avvocato, magari a te va fatta bene...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi sento bruttissima!
> 
> Oggi sono stata dalla mia dottoressa per due ricette e non mi ha palpeggiato, nè mi ha proposto una cosa a tre con l'altro dottore dello studio... mi devo preoccupare?


no, a noi cessi a pedali grasso che cola se ci fanno la ricetta, i dottori


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

ma in che senso graduata?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

Siete veramente delle rompiscatole acide e malscopate 

Arriva un'utente con una storia interessante, con delle cose da dire, con una forte personalità e subito attaccate in branco.

Lizzie, non ti spaventare, è di gente come te, che ha bisogno questo forum.

:up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*

Anche Parolisi è graduato....A questo punto però vorrei complimentarmi con quei poveri utenti che hanno in antipatia oscuro per i suoi post coloriti,la volgarità è in questi 3d,e non c'è cosa peggiore della volgarità  morale,non di una soffusa e colorità trivialità.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Tra l'altro io mi vergognerei di portare un grado e sputtanarmi con una storia così squallida su un forum.
Vantandosi pure della propria reputazione in quanto di alto grado.
Ma vai a pigliare per il culo qualcun altro...

Spero per te che la tua storia sia inventata, perchè altrimenti tu e tutta la famiglia dovreste farvi vedere da uno bravo...


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tra l'altro io mi vergognerei di portare un grado e sputtanarmi con una storia così squallida su un forum.
> Vantandosi pure della propria reputazione in quanto di alto grado.
> Ma vai a pigliare per il culo qualcun altro...
> 
> Spero per te che la tua storia sia inventata, perchè altrimenti tu e tutta la famiglia dovreste farvi vedere da uno bravo...


Ma che ne puoi capire tu


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma in che senso graduata?


E' militare. Forse pure marito e cognato...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che ne puoi capire tu


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma in che senso graduata?


promossa sul campo per meriti speciali. Oh, niente ironia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> promEssa sul campo per meriti speciali. Oh, niente ironia.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> promossa sul campo per meriti speciali. Oh, niente ironia.


E si certo poi si rompe il cazzo a quel povero oscuro...


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> promossa sul campo per meriti speciali. Oh, niente ironia.



io pensavo che facessero tutti i modelli! quindi è militare, o almeno così dice?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si certo poi si rompe il cazzo a quel povero oscuro...


tutta invidia la tua, quando vai dal dottore ti dà sempre le pastiglie, mai le supposte.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> io pensavo che facessero tutti i modelli! quindi è militare, o almeno così dice?


Ha pure una reputazione eh...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> io pensavo che facessero tutti i modelli! quindi è militare, o almeno così dice?


Embè? Una militare modello, infatti l'hanno promossa molto in alto.
InvidioZi.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutta invidia la tua, quando vai dal dottore ti dà sempre le pastiglie, mai le supposte.


Mi si critica per le traumatiche pecorine,per i culetti pregiudicati,ma infondo la vera volgarità e questa.Riflettete provinciali del cazzo,riflettete.....


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

io ho capito tutto.

essendo militare il marito soffre di complessi di inferiorità perché lei ce l'ha più lungo.

secondo me quando devono scopare la sera, lei gli urla suck my dick stile soldato jane e lui si traumatizza e non ce la fa.

per gli appassionati....[video=youtube;RvoRNuGccGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvoRNuGccGo[/video]


me la vedo così


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Embè? Una militare modello, infatti l'hanno promossa molto in alto.
> InvidioZi.


ha due lavori, che culo.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzie, appena torni, non rispondere più in questo thread di benpensanti bigotti piccolo borghesi.......

Mandami un PM e ti darò qualche dritta, tra l'altro sono una persona alquanto influente in questo forum, uno alto in grado e con molto potere qui dentro.......

Voi altri, fottetevi.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*E no*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzie, appena torni, non rispondere più in questo thread di benpensanti bigotti piccolo borghesi.......
> 
> Mandami un PM e ti darò qualche dritta, tra l'altro sono una persona alquanto influente in questo forum, uno alto in grado e con molto potere qui dentro.......
> 
> Voi altri, fottetevi.


Lizzi da graduato a graduata: i gradi me li son guadagnati nelle fratte a colpi di sarago,hai 24 cm di buoni motivi per contattarmi in privato....:up:


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzie, appena torni, non rispondere più in questo thread di benpensanti bigotti piccolo borghesi.......
> 
> Mandami un PM e ti darò qualche dritta, tra l'altro sono una persona alquanto influente in questo forum, uno alto in grado e con molto potere qui dentro.......
> 
> Voi altri, fottetevi.



tu hai lo stesso potere del marito di lizzi....vediamo di non confondere l'acqua con il vino.


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzie, appena torni, non rispondere più in questo thread di benpensanti bigotti piccolo borghesi.......
> 
> Mandami un PM e ti darò qualche dritta, tra l'altro sono una persona alquanto influente in questo forum, uno alto in grado e con molto potere qui dentro.......
> 
> Voi altri, fottetevi.


a me questo nn lo dici mai


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lizzi da graduato a graduata: i gradi me li son guadagnati nelle fratte a colpi di sarago,hai 24 cm di buoni motivi per contattarmi in privato....:up:


smettila di vantarti dei centimetri.
quelli sono i piedi a 24....
la verga lo sappiamo che non arriva alla cinquina.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzie, appena torni, non rispondere più in questo thread di benpensanti bigotti piccolo borghesi.......
> 
> Mandami un PM e ti darò qualche dritta, tra l'altro sono una persona alquanto influente in questo forum, uno alto in grado e con molto potere qui dentro.......
> 
> Voi altri, fottetevi.


guardalo......
influente.....maddeche???che sei amico di tradiadmin?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzie, appena torni, non rispondere più in questo thread di benpensanti bigotti piccolo borghesi.......
> 
> Mandami un PM e ti darò qualche dritta, tra l'altro sono una persona alquanto influente in questo forum, uno alto in grado e con molto potere qui dentro.......
> 
> Voi altri, fottetevi.


s'ode a destra uno squillo di tromba...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lizzi da graduato a graduata: i gradi me li son guadagnati nelle fratte a colpi di sarago,hai 24 cm di buoni motivi per contattarmi in privato....:up:


... a sinistra risponde uno squillo


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzie, appena torni, non rispondere più in questo thread di benpensanti bigotti piccolo borghesi.......
> 
> Mandami un PM e ti darò qualche dritta, tra l'altro sono una persona alquanto influente in questo forum, uno alto in grado e con molto potere qui dentro.......
> 
> Voi altri, fottetevi.


Quasi quasi mi cancello...


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Voi altri, fottetevi.


Tra noi, od ognuno per conto suo? :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi cancello...


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi cancello...




Come farei senza te?


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come farei senza te?


buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come farei senza te?


No ma hai visto?! 
Qui basta che arriva na gnocca graduata che il signorino ci manda tutti a farci fottere...

Cioè, ma le storie pruriginose famigliari, con tanto di divisa, le ho pure io eh!!!! 

Basta saperlo!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


Lizzi Lizzi...allora:
1) o sei troll, e allora hai il mio plauso.:applauso: Perchè 50 pagine in 72 ore sono un successone. Io con una "banale" storia di un'amica tradita mentre provava  la fecondazione ("mentre"= cioè proprio mentre erano dal medico, intendo..) ne ho racimolate un decimo, e la metà dei messaggi sono miei, che non mi ci raccapezzo!!!

2) o sei psicotica, e inventi cose, ma in perfetta buona fede (prima siete del jet- set, poi militari; sei graduata, ma hai 36 anni con un figlio di 8, e sta carriera come l'hai fatta? devo quotare Sbriciolata...; prima il cognato nell'angolino, poi le proposte di matrimonio che fioccano senza motivo - visto che neanche ti hanno "assaggiata" sti pretendenti - adesso le scene da Giovannona Coscialunga....). Allora hai la nostra assoluzione...apa:

3) sei sincera. Allora ti voglio conoscere. Davvero. Sono una persona profonda io: non mi fermo in superficie, voglio tutti i dettagli. Vieni: accoglimi nel tuo seno, come io ti accolgo nel mio....(cit.). Non temere: non riceverai:angeletto::angeletto: giudizi...


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> No ma hai visto?!
> Qui basta che arriva na gnocca graduata che il signorino ci manda tutti a farci fottere...
> 
> Cioè, ma le storie pruriginose famigliari, con tanto di divisa, le ho pure io eh!!!!
> ...



Tuba ha le mutande sensibili


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tuba ha le mutande sensibili


Vabbè, allora gli mando una mia foto e gli racconto un paio di cosette...


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No ma hai visto?!
> Qui basta che arriva na gnocca graduata che il signorino ci manda tutti a farci fottere...
> 
> Cioè, ma le storie pruriginose famigliari, con tanto di divisa, le ho pure io eh!!!!
> ...


spara....ho il cesto dei pop*corn*...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> spara....ho il cesto dei pop*corn*...


No, io sono timida e certe storie mi vergogno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Lizzi Lizzi...allora:
> 1) o sei troll, e allora hai il mio plauso.:applauso: Perchè 50 pagine in 72 ore sono un successone. Io con una "banale" storia di un'amica tradita mentre provava la fecondazione ("mentre"= cioè proprio mentre erano dal medico, intendo..) ne ho racimolate un decimo, e la metà dei messaggi sono miei, che non mi ci raccapezzo!!!
> 
> 2) o sei psicotica, e inventi cose, ma in perfetta buona fede (prima siete del jet- set, poi militari; sei graduata, ma hai 36 anni con un figlio di 8, e sta carriera come l'hai fatta? devo quotare Sbriciolata...; prima il cognato nell'angolino, poi le proposte di matrimonio che fioccano senza motivo - visto che neanche ti hanno "assaggiata" sti pretendenti - adesso le scene da Giovannona Coscialunga....). Allora hai la nostra assoluzione...apa:
> ...


a me Don Diego de la Vega piace un casino perchè tiene in conto sempre tutte le opzioni. Bravo.
Però occhio che Lizzy Borden qua mi sa che non ha ancora finito con le sorprese.
Spalle al muro, sient'ammè.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me Don Diego de la Vega piace un casino perchè tiene in conto sempre tutte le opzioni. Bravo.
> Però occhio che Lizzy Borden qua mi sa che non ha ancora finito con le sorprese.
> *Spalle al muro, sient'ammè.*




Dici che dobbiamo aspettarci pure una qualche sorpresa!?
Ossignur!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dici che dobbiamo aspettarci pure una qualche sorpresa!?
> Ossignur!!!!


eh.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dici che dobbiamo aspettarci pure una qualche sorpresa!?
> Ossignur!!!!


si secondo me c'entra il padre di lui...
vuoi che non abbia mai provato a fare il birbantello?


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



LDS ha detto:


> si secondo me c'entra il padre di lui...
> vuoi che non abbia mai provato a fare il birbantello?


Il padre di lui sembra abbia il culetto molto estroverso e generoso....


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me Don Diego de la Vega piace un casino perchè tiene in conto sempre tutte le opzioni. Bravo.
> Però occhio che Lizzy Borden qua mi sa che non ha ancora finito con le sorprese.
> Spalle al muro, sient'ammè.


Sbri...io sarei Vincent (il morto, direbbe Clem...). Anche se non mi arrabbierò mai con chi mi chiama "Diego" (il sommo complimento, per me..).
E si: io tengo in conto tutte le opzioni, ma Lizzi è sempre tre passi avanti. 
Lizzi, io ci sono...per le spalle al muro: facciamo un pò per uno? (io e te...niente cognati nè cougar...lascio alla famiglia certi giochini..)


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si secondo me c'entra il padre di lui...
> vuoi che non abbia mai provato a fare il birbantello?


e 'mo che facciamo adesso? Diamo le anteprime sulle prossime puntate? E Lizzy che ci sta a fare qui, eh? Ognuno le puntate sue.
Io aspetto i flash back: tutta la storia con il dottore, che deve essere pepata forte.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il padre di lui sembra abbia il culetto molto estroverso e generoso....



dici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Sbri*...io sarei Vincent *(il morto, direbbe Clem...). Anche se non mi arrabbierò mai con chi mi chiama "Diego" (il sommo complimento, per me..).
> E si: io tengo in conto tutte le opzioni, ma Lizzi è sempre tre passi avanti.
> Lizzi, io ci sono...per le spalle al muro: facciamo un pò per uno? (io e te...niente cognati nè cougar...lascio alla famiglia certi giochini..)


NO. Ho detto Don Diego e Don Diego sarai per me. Zan Zan, aggiungo.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora gli mando una mia foto e gli racconto un paio di cosette...


Pure io so' senzibbbile :rotfl:


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e 'mo che facciamo adesso? Diamo le anteprime sulle prossime puntate? E Lizzy che ci sta a fare qui, eh? Ognuno le puntate sue.
> Io aspetto i flash back: tutta la storia con il dottore, che deve essere pepata forte.


secondo me con il dottore non è successo niente, e nemmeno con l'avvocato.

che poi non si capisce cosa sia andata a fare dall'avvocato.
cioè mi vedo la scena.

buongiorno avvocato, sono qua perché ieri mio marito con suo fratello mi hanno palpeggiata mentre ero nuda nel mio letto.
mi immagino la faccia dell'avvocato: ok, mi dica, cosa mi sta chiedendo?
lizzi: volevo denunciarli perché hanno abusato di me.
avvocato: in che senso abusato, l'hanno picchiata, maltrattata, insultata?
lizzi: no, io sono graduata e so difendermi.
avvocato: allora non capisco
lizzi: il fatto è che mio marito ce l'ha piccolo e viene nei pantaloni dopo 0,1 secondi ed essendo perverso vorrebbe che a possedermi fosse il fratello, cosa che a me farebbe piacere, ma non me la sento
avvocato: in che senso non se la sente.
lizzi: nel senso che lui ha già messo le mani nelle mie mutande, ma non me la sento.
avvocato: quindi lei è qua per cosa?
lizzi: in effetti non lo so
avvocato: non si preoccupi, fanno 200 euro per il disturbo.
lizzi: grazie ed arrivederci.
avvocato: torni quando vuole.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Pure io so' senzibbbile :rotfl:


Ma tu sei un graduato qui dentro!?
Eh...c'è differenza!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, io sono timida e certe storie mi vergogno...


sottovaluti la mia voglia di comprenderti. E di scop...ehm: spazzare via le nubi dalla tua vita...
:scopa:


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> secondo me con il dottore non è successo niente, e nemmeno con l'avvocato.
> 
> che poi non si capisce cosa sia andata a fare dall'avvocato.
> cioè mi vedo la scena.
> ...


Allora era meglio uno psicologo...


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> secondo me con il dottore non è successo niente, e nemmeno con l'avvocato.
> 
> che poi non si capisce cosa sia andata a fare dall'avvocato.
> cioè mi vedo la scena.
> ...


mm...e la proposta di matrimonio?
:unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sottovaluti la mia voglia di comprenderti. E di scop...ehm: spazzare via le nubi dalla tua vita...
> :scopa:


Ti ringrazio, ma non sia mai si scandalizzi qualcuno...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sottovaluti la mia voglia di comprenderti. E di scop...ehm: spazzare via le nubi dalla tua vita...
> :scopa:



che fai ci provi?
stai a cuccia.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. Ho detto Don Diego e Don Diego sarai per me. Zan Zan, aggiungo.


azz...un'altra graduata, mi sa.............


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mm...e la proposta di matrimonio?
> :unhappy:


la proposta di matrimonio fu con il dottore, non con l'avvocato.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Lizzi*

Lizzi lascia stare questi impertinenti.Parla con me raccontami dei tuoi languori anali,dei tuoi desideri carnali,dei tuoi attacchi di manico,delle tue pulsioni anorettali.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mm...e la proposta di matrimonio?
> :unhappy:


MA NON LEGGETE!!!
MAREMMA MAIALA!
quello era il dottore!
L'avvocato era una donna.
Ma c'è un altro ESTRANEO di cui ancora non ha parlato...
vi sfuggono i particolari.


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu sei un graduato qui dentro!?
> Eh...c'è differenza!!!


Sei vuoi mi faccio tatuare i gradi sulla spalla... fa più macho che sulla camicia


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, ma non sia mai si scandalizzi qualcuno...





LDS ha detto:


> che fai ci provi?
> stai a cuccia.


Nicka...non tutti siamo abituati ad olii e chateu-qualcheccos a litri....Io sono terra terra...procedi pure...rimitivo:

PS: LDS...tu non mi caghi quando rispondo ai tuoi thread (Nicka mi è testimone), e rispondi in mezzo proprio mentre cerco di appartarmi???? Orsù..pensa al micio, su...


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Nicka...non tutti siamo abituati ad olii e chateu-qualcheccos a litri....Io sono terra terra...procedi pure...rimitivo:
> 
> PS: LDS...tu non mi caghi quando rispondo ai tuoi thread (Nicka mi è testimone), e rispondi in mezzo proprio mentre cerco di appartarmi???? Orsù..pensa al micio, su...



non fare il finto tonto e non tergiversare.....


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


tu nn puoi dirle ste cose


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MA NON LEGGETE!!!
> MAREMMA MAIALA!
> quello era il dottore!
> L'avvocato era una donna.
> ...


hai ragione.
Ma comprendimi, sono passato - in 24 ore e 2 miseri post - da una velina ad un colonnello. Lasciami assorbire il colpo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> tu nn puoi dirle ste cose


Biriiii...quanto mi sei mancata in questo puttanaio di thread.....Dimmi che non ti sei persa le ultime 31 pagine, ti supplico..


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lizzi lascia stare questi impertinenti.Parla con me raccontami dei tuoi languori anali,dei tuoi desideri carnali,dei tuoi attacchi di manico,delle tue pulsioni anorettali.....


Lizzi, sembrano cose degne della tua formazione da brava ragazza, ma non lasciarti abbindolare: si tratta di comuni "schiaffi col pisello" in varie declinazioni....


----------



## JON (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). *Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello*. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


Ahahahah....li ha provati tutti i rimedi.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


Ah siamo passati ai racconti di Lady chatterley  anvedi oh.. Scrivici un romanzo magari tira


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Biriiii...quanto mi sei mancata in questo puttanaio di thread.....Dimmi che non ti sei persa le ultime 31 pagine, ti supplico..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:qualcosa ho perso e ne sono pure contenta
purtroppo ho letto la palpata in comunione


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah siamo passati ai racconti di Lady chatterley  anvedi oh.. Scrivici un romanzo *magari tira*


si, ma deve anche DURARE....


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:qualcosa ho perso e ne sono pure contenta
> purtroppo ho letto la palpata in comunione


allora a grandi linee sei sul pezzo (pezzo piccolo e moscetto, come quello dei "Graduati Brothers"...ma questo offre il thread..)


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah siamo passati ai racconti di Lady chatterley  anvedi oh.. Scrivici un romanzo magari tira


Ma cosa vuoi che tiri!??!?!


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah siamo passati ai racconti di Lady chatterley  anvedi oh.. Scrivici un romanzo magari tira


A rosiconaaaaaa


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*E dai*

E dai Lizzi che c'ho un toro nella mutande.....


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai Lizzi che c'ho un toro nella mutande.....


al massimo è un gattino.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> al massimo è un gattino.


Aò il mio toro è pieno di cicatrici...ne ha fatte di battaglie,ne ha devastate di fameliche chiappe....


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aò il mio toro è pieno di cicatrici...ne ha fatte di battaglie,ne ha devastate di fameliche chiappe....


per giunta incerottato...ma dove vuoi andare.
largo ai giovani!


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*lds*

Ascolta ho 31 anni di pippe....ogni giorno una...io in tiro per entrare in macchina devo far manovra....


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai Lizzi che c'ho un toro nella mutande.....


ma che toro e toro...(cit.)


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*A*

A sbri fidate...io guido senza mani....


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai Lizzi che c'ho un toro nella mutande.....


"...che scalpita per te" (cit.)


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno ex collega......mi spieghi il rosso???cosa cambia?


Si chiama assunzione di RESPONSABILITA' .


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> oscuro, convengo nel dire che adesso basta aspettare, sicuramente non ho bisogno di scrivere su di un cesso il mio numero di telefono mi basta uscire, chiedo scusa se ho scomodato chi poteva darmi dei consigli, non era nelle mie intenzioni di infastidire qualcuno, sai sono nuova al tradimento. Vorreste sapere se mi faro' mio cognato? Non lo so' sicuramente chiudero' quast'insensato rapporto di famigliola perfetta, del resto siamo nel terzo millennio, poi visto che sono dell'idea che le cose se si fanno si debbono fare bene, se dovessi stappare questi 8 anni con il mio futuro ex-cognato va...che sia.


Guarda che non è una cosa moderna, basta leggere la Bibbia o le tragedie greche che, guarda caso, si chiamano TRAGEDIE.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che non è una cosa moderna, basta leggere la Bibbia o le tragedie greche che, guarda caso, si chiamano TRAGEDIE.


no, aspè, qui siamo alla commedia all'italiana, vai avanti...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Il troll più divertente dell'anno!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, aspè, qui siamo alla commedia all'italiana, vai avanti...


Vedi che sono impulsiva?!:mexican:
Però questi sono Costantino e Daniele non Banfi e Vitali, vuoi mettere?!:carneval:


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Il troll più divertente dell'anno!!


quoto


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che nonota  una cosa moderna, basta leggere la Bibbia o le tragedie greche che, guarda caso, si chiamano TRAGEDIE.



C'e' chi tradisce e si fa mettere incinta dal suocero....
Al peggio non c'e' mai fine.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E l'avvocato ti ha chiesto di sposarlo?


Grandiosa!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> evvabbè, mi cadi su questi moralismi piccolo borghesi, mò...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ho le lacrime!!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli, ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


ma ci posso venire anche io nel lettone? e mi posso portare qualcuno? tipo oscuro?


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ci posso venire anche io nel lettone? e mi posso portare qualcuno? tipo oscuro?


Comunque la confessione l'ha fatta a me. Giusto se voleste avere dritte su chi ringraziare.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Comunque la confessione l'ha fatta a me. Giusto se voleste avere dritte su chi ringraziare.


ah ecco , grazie 
vieni pure tu nel lettone...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ci posso venire anche io nel lettone? e mi posso portare qualcuno? tipo oscuro?


oscuro non so, ha detto che si fa le pippe....

secondo me alla fine oscuro è quello che fa compagnia al marito e guarda in silenzio mentre il fratello si trapana la moglie.

oscuuu??? è così vero??


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A rosiconaaaaaa


Maro' davvero ha delle esperienze stellari  chissà cosa altro ci racconterà? :carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maro' davvero ha delle esperienze stellari  chissà cosa altro ci racconterà? :carneval:


i bookmakers quotano bassissima l'ipotesi che l'Allegra Famiglia abbia un allevamento equino.....ti dico solo questo!!!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si chiama assunzione di RESPONSABILITA' .



Toppato Suor Bruinilde


----------



## Divì (29 Settembre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sbri, Nicka, Brunetta, eccetera, tutte quante!

Smettetela di farmi scompisciare che sto lavorando!!!!

:thankyou:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sbri, Nicka, Brunetta, eccetera, tutte quante!
> 
> ...


ma guarda che io sono serissima. Comunque: abbiamo detto militare, graduata.
Non ho capito bene se ufficiale o no.
Ma si può sapere almeno il corpo?
Cavalleria? Ce l'abbiamo ancora la cavalleria?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che io sono serissima. Comunque: abbiamo detto militare, graduata.
> Non ho capito bene se ufficiale o no.
> Ma si può sapere almeno il corpo?
> Cavalleria? Ce l'abbiamo ancora la cavalleria?


E' morta.


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che io sono serissima. Comunque: abbiamo detto militare, graduata.
> Non ho capito bene se ufficiale o no.
> Ma si può sapere almeno il corpo?
> Cavalleria? Ce l'abbiamo ancora la cavalleria?


Aviazione.   mi gioco il cazzo di Oscuro che Lizzi è in Aviazione.

PS: sì il  3° Savoia Cavalleria c'è ancora

http://www.grnet.it/difesa/forze-ar...ento-savoia-cavalleria-passa-sotto-la-folgore


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che io sono serissima. Comunque: abbiamo detto militare, graduata.
> Non ho capito bene se ufficiale o no.
> Ma si può sapere almeno il corpo?
> Cavalleria? Ce l'abbiamo ancora la cavalleria?


Il cognato è molto cavaliere... le teneva le mani ferme


----------



## Frithurik (29 Settembre 2014)

*film*



Lizzi ha detto:


> Vincent, confesso c'è qualcosa che ho omesso! Mi imbarazza perchè sono veramente una brava ragazza. Una sera dormivo nel mio lettone da sola mi sento spogliare da mio marito dice: arrivo subito! Mi sono riaddormentata nuda mi risveglio *mi stavano palpeggiando tutti e due i fratelli,* ovviamente mi sono incazz...come una bestia e da allora non è successo più nulla (tutto dopo l'angolino). Temo che mio marito facesse uso di aiutini nei primi tempi conoscendo già quale fosse il suo problemino e che "ovviasse" a questa mancanza con il fratello. Io non mollo sono stata educata in un certo modo e non ho intenzione di diventare z..per loro se devo divertirmi me li scelgo da sola non con il ricatto del figlio


Francesca Nere in ""L'eta' di Lulu.""


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma guarda che io sono serissima. Comunque: abbiamo detto militare, graduata.
> Non ho capito bene se ufficiale o no.
> Ma si può sapere almeno il corpo?
> Cavalleria? Ce l'abbiamo ancora la cavalleria?


Qualcosa c'è rimasto, oltre al Reggimento dei Carabinieri a Cavallo...ahhhhh la Giostra della Rivincita!!!


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Aviazione.   mi gioco il cazzo di Oscuro che Lizzi è in Aviazione.
> 
> PS: sì il  3° Savoia Cavalleria c'è ancora
> 
> http://www.grnet.it/difesa/forze-ar...ento-savoia-cavalleria-passa-sotto-la-folgore


dici che è in aviazione perché le piacciono le cose che volano, come gli uccelli o c'è una spiegazione più fine?


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dici che è in aviazione perché le piacciono le cose che volano, come gli uccelli o c'è una spiegazione più fine?


nah niente metafore triviali.    diciamo che do per buono il riferimento geografico che ci fornisce


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Aviazione. mi gioco il cazzo di Oscuro che Lizzi è in Aviazione.
> 
> PS: sì il 3° Savoia Cavalleria c'è ancora
> 
> http://www.grnet.it/difesa/forze-ar...ento-savoia-cavalleria-passa-sotto-la-folgore


perfetto.
Quindi l'altro estraneo, dato che lo stalliere e il maniscalco sono fuori questione in quanto il target è quello sbagliato, potrebbe essere il veterinario.
Però... anche il veterinario... non è glamour.
Insomma, non è al livello del dottore.
L'avvocato l'abbiamo escluso...
L'amico di famiglia! Ma certo! Ex amante della suocera, probabilmente.
Ricco e fascinoso, sicuramente.
Di origine latino-americana che adesso va tanto di moda.
Cazzerola 'sta storia mi ha preso. Speriamo che Lizzy torni presto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' morta.


tutta??????????
mannò. L'ho conosciuto financo io un tenente colonnello di cavalleria, insegnommi.Vabbè, era in pensione...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perfetto.
> Quindi l'altro estraneo, dato che lo stalliere e il maniscalco sono fuori questione in quanto il target è quello sbagliato, potrebbe essere il veterinario.
> Però... anche il veterinario... non è glamour.
> Insomma, non è al livello del dottore.
> ...


secondo me è il padre di lui.
è più plausibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> secondo me è il padre di lui.
> è più plausibile.


Mi parrebbe eccessivo, anche nell'ottica di volersi fare una famiglia.
Poi ha detto estraneo.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

La cavalleria è morta.

Lizzi, parla con me.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La cavalleria è morta.
> 
> Lizzi, parla con me.


E a noi altre ci snobbi...sei poco cavaliere...


----------



## Caciottina (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E a noi altre ci snobbi...sei poco cavaliere...


non ti caga di striscio.....zero totale....io farei complaint ad admin.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi parrebbe eccessivo, anche nell'ottica di volersi fare una famiglia.
> Poi ha detto estraneo.


i più grandi estrani sono quelli che conosci da 20 anni e che fanno cose che il vero estraneo avrebbe ribrezzo al sol pensiero.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ti caga di striscio.....zero totale....io farei complaint ad admin.


Ma guarda che resto basita... :ar:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La cavalleria è morta.
> 
> Lizzi, parla con me.


Ma come mai ti ha colpito tanto Lizzi? Dicci, dicci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> i più grandi estrani sono quelli che conosci da 20 anni e che fanno cose che il vero estraneo avrebbe ribrezzo al sol pensiero.


stai andando troppo sul fino.


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai andando troppo sul fino.


semplicemente Realtà.


----------



## Tubarao (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma come mai ti ha colpito tanto Lizzi? Dicci, dicci.


E' una di donna di classe e stile. Si avverte.

Non una sgallettata profumiera shampista qualsiasi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> semplicemente Realtà.


appunto, in questo contesto...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto, in questo contesto...


oups, désolé.

J'ai oublié que c'était une discussion sérieuse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' una di donna di classe e stile. Si avverte.
> 
> Non una sgallettata profumiera shampista qualsiasi.


Si avverte sì.
Ti cito:
"Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media."
poi:
"Credo che borden sia un po' quello che ho dentro da qualche mese cioè:bordello"
(qui mi sono commossa)
e poi ancora:
"non si mette la cognata nell'angolino e le si infila la mano dentro i pantaloni e oltre, con l'altra mi teneva le mani"
... come darle torto? Nei pantaloni ancora ancora, ma OLTRE nun se fa. Nell'angolino, poi.
anche perchè lei è senZibbile:
"ma non sò perchè forse l'astinenza il sentimento è galoppato"
basta, mi fermo, mi sento troppo coinvolta.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La cavalleria è morta.
> 
> Lizzi, parla con me.


Colpa delle tue utenti Tub.....che la invidiano,non essendo ne strafighe,ne para'....
e lei se ne andata...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si avverte sì.
> Ti cito:
> "Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media."
> poi:
> ...


Eh no cribbio!!!
E il dottore!? E la corsa dall'avvocato la mattina dopo la palpata in tamdem, dal quale non c'è stato seguito perchè donna?! E l'improvvisa promozione in grado?! 
Ma soprattutto, la reputazione!?!??!
No Sbri, non puoi fare così, metti da parte la commozione e _anali_zziamo i fatti!!!


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tubarao ha detto:
> 
> 
> > La cavalleria è morta.
> ...


C'ho n'invidia che mi sta a montare!!! Sono più montata io dall'invidia che lei montata dal marito o dal cognato o dal cugino...
Tra montata e montata chi è che gode deppiù!??!!?


----------



## Dalida (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si avverte sì.
> Ti cito:
> "Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media."
> poi:
> ...


nemmeno io sapevo cosa significasse borden.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no cribbio!!!
> E il dottore!? E la corsa dall'avvocato la mattina dopo la palpata in tamdem, dal quale non c'è stato seguito perchè donna?! E l'improvvisa promozione in grado?!
> Ma soprattutto, la reputazione!?!??!
> No Sbri, non puoi fare così, metti da parte la commozione e _anali_zziamo i fatti!!!


non ce la faccio.
Scusate.
Ci ho provato a fare finta di niente.
Ma... mi ha mosso qualcosa dentro.
Torno subito.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Ah*



perplesso ha detto:


> Aviazione.   mi gioco il cazzo di Oscuro che Lizzi è in Aviazione.
> 
> PS: sì il  3° Savoia Cavalleria c'è ancora
> 
> http://www.grnet.it/difesa/forze-ar...ento-savoia-cavalleria-passa-sotto-la-folgore





Ti piace scommettere"PESANTE"


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ce la faccio.
> Scusate.
> Ci ho provato a fare finta di niente.
> Ma... mi ha mosso qualcosa dentro.
> Torno subito.


Il bagno è in fondo a destra...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'ho n'invidia che mi sta a montare!!! Sono più montata io dall'invidia che lei montata dal marito o dal cognato o dal cugino...
> Tra montata e montata chi è che gode deppiù!??!!?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti piace scommettere"PESANTE"


la finiamo con queste fantasie oscuro!

lo sappiamo tutto che il tuo arnese se pesa 10 grammi è tanto.
sfatiamo questo mito.


----------



## birba (29 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> allora a grandi linee sei sul pezzo (pezzo piccolo e moscetto, come quello dei "Graduati Brothers"...ma questo offre il thread..)


ma è na cosa così triste.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*SI*

Da graduato,tengo a precisare che sia la polizia di stato sia i CC hanno il reparto a cavallo...!A me lizzi mi sa tanto di Edwige Fenech....mi ci sono assassinato il pisello con i suoi film....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La cavalleria è morta.
> 
> Lizzi, parla con me.


Lizzy 
Parla con tuba che ha un avatar rassicurante


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

*La verità è*

che siete tutte invidiose e gelose perché tutti i maschi le dicono "Lizzi m'attizzi" e a voi no.....poi desiderata da tutti e con proposte di matrimonio da tutti......classica gelosia femminilee inoltre non ha dovuto neanche far la lecchina con gli admin che subito si son mostrati disponibili con lei....rosicaaaate! gnegnegnegnegne!


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Lds*



LDS ha detto:


> la finiamo con queste fantasie oscuro!
> 
> lo sappiamo tutto che il tuo arnese se pesa 10 grammi è tanto.
> sfatiamo questo mito.



A bello guarda che quando sono nato...l'ostetrica ha chiesto il numero a mia madre....fatti un po' due conti...


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> che siete tutte invidiose e gelose perché tutti i maschi le dicono "Lizzi m'attizzi" e a voi no.....poi desiderata da tutti e con proposte di matrimonio da tutti......classica gelosia femminilee inoltre non ha dovuto neanche far la lecchina con gli admin che subito si son mostrati disponibili con lei....rosicaaaate! gnegnegnegnegne!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Erato' ha detto:


> che siete tutte invidiose e gelose perché tutti i maschi le dicono "Lizzi m'attizzi" e a voi no.....poi desiderata da tutti e con proposte di matrimonio da tutti......classica gelosia femminilee inoltre non ha dovuto neanche far la lecchina con gli admin che subito si son mostrati disponibili con lei....rosicaaaate! gnegnegnegnegne!


Grandeeeeee!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> che siete tutte invidiose e gelose perché tutti i maschi le dicono "Lizzi m'attizzi" e a voi no.....poi desiderata da tutti e con proposte di matrimonio da tutti......classica gelosia femminilee inoltre non ha dovuto neanche *far la lecchina con gli admin *che subito si son mostrati disponibili con lei....rosicaaaate! gnegnegnegnegne!


Oggi faccio il Lothar della situazione: leggo di corsa e non ho letto tutto...
Gli admin?
anche quello che non mi lascia mai broccolare?




ps. Sull'invidia quoto. Chi non vorrebbe finire in un letto con marito e cognato?:singleeye:

E io con il cognato che mi ritrovo avrei dovuto già avere altro che un pensierino


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> oups, désolé.
> 
> J'ai oublié que c'était une discussion sérieuse.


Dimenticasti? Miiiii...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi faccio il Lothar della situazione: leggo di corsa e non ho letto tutto...
> Gli admin?
> anche quello che non mi lascia mai broccolare?


Quello invoca il Gesù d'Amore Acceso...


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A bello guarda che quando sono nato...l'ostetrica ha chiesto il numero a mia madre....fatti un po' due conti...



perchè il dottore si voleva ingroppare tua madre?

attenzione a quello che dici, si potrebbe mal interpretare....


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Dimenticasti? Miiiii...


ogni tanto mi prende l'embolo e la razionalità prende il sopravvento, dovrei berci su


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> che siete tutte invidiose e gelose perché tutti i maschi le dicono "Lizzi m'attizzi" e a voi no.....poi desiderata da tutti e con proposte di matrimonio da tutti......classica gelosia femminilee inoltre non ha dovuto neanche far la lecchina con gli admin che subito si son mostrati disponibili con lei....rosicaaaate! gnegnegnegnegne!


è vero, sono geloZe invidioZe.
E non colgono il dramma di questa delicata creatura che si sacrifica per impedire che si ripeta il dramma di Caino e Abele, di Romolo e Remo, di Veltroni e D'Alema.
Lei sa che se non fosse per il suo sacrificio, il fratello offenderebbe il fratello, la cognata potrebbe perdere quindi il marito e non riuscire di conseguenza più a mantenere l'amante.
Poi loro sono popolari, devono essere di esempio pubblico, anche laddove dovessero peccare nella privata virtù.
Insomma signori,
QUESTA DONNA E' UNA MARTIRE.
Ma lo fa per noi.


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oggi faccio il Lothar della situazione: leggo di corsa e non ho letto tutto...
> Gli admin?
> anche quello che non mi lascia mai broccolare?


no lo sceriffo si è trattenuto ma secondo me fra un po' scriverà "ascolta Lizzi son qui per te, inginocchiati, bacia la mano e confessati"......tutti chiedono a Lizzi d'inginocchiarsi perche lo sceriffo no? è un suo diritto come lo è di tutti.....


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*No*



LDS ha detto:


> perchè il dottore si voleva ingroppare tua madre?
> 
> attenzione a quello che dici, si potrebbe mal interpretare....


No,sono uscito fuori di cazzo....e l'ostetrica è rimasta "colpita".


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no lo sceriffo si è trattenuto ma secondo me fra un po' scriverà "ascolta Lizzi son qui per te, inginocchiati, bacia la mano e confessati"......tutti chiedono a Lizzi d'inginocchiarsi perche lo sceriffo no? è un suo diritto come lo è di tutti.....


Basta che sia un diritto anche mio
In fondo lui è uno democratico, lo dice sempre


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quello invoca il Gesù d'Amore Acceso...


Ah ah ah e non si è capito se quando fa così è buon segno o meno :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è vero, sono geloZe invidioZe.
> E non colgono il dramma di questa delicata creatura che si sacrifica per impedire che si ripeta il dramma di Caino e Abele, di Romolo e Remo, di Veltroni e D'Alema.
> Lei sa che se non fosse per il suo sacrificio, il fratello offenderebbe il fratello, la cognata potrebbe perdere quindi il marito e non riuscire di conseguenza più a mantenere l'amante.
> Poi loro sono popolari, devono essere di esempio pubblico, anche laddove dovessero peccare nella privata virtù.
> ...




plaudo all'arringa della novella cicerona


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sono uscito fuori di cazzo....e l'ostetrica è rimasta "colpita".


da cosa, dal fatto che credeva che fossi un maschio e si è trovata una fessura?

succede.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah e non si è capito se quando fa così è buon segno o meno :rotfl:


Dice di essere buono, ma comincio a dubitare che possa avere pensieri buoni!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (29 Settembre 2014)

State intasando il Thread.
Poi domani Lizzi torna, e non mi risponde per leggere le vostre angherie.
Non mi risponde.
Tanto per cambiare......


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è vero, sono geloZe invidioZe.
> E non colgono il dramma di questa delicata creatura che si sacrifica per impedire che si ripeta il dramma di Caino e Abele, di Romolo e Remo, di Veltroni e D'Alema.
> Lei sa che se non fosse per il suo sacrificio, il fratello offenderebbe il fratello, la cognata potrebbe perdere quindi il marito e non riuscire di conseguenza più a mantenere l'amante.
> Poi loro sono popolari, devono essere di esempio pubblico, anche laddove dovessero peccare nella privata virtù.
> ...


Ormai è Renzi Vs D'Alema  comunque Lizzy qui ha trovato tanti " AMICHI" " che si offrono volontari


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è vero, sono geloZe invidioZe.
> E non colgono il dramma di questa delicata creatura che si sacrifica per impedire che si ripeta il dramma di Caino e Abele, di Romolo e Remo, di Veltroni e D'Alema.
> Lei sa che se non fosse per il suo sacrificio, il fratello offenderebbe il fratello, la cognata potrebbe perdere quindi il marito e non riuscire di conseguenza più a mantenere l'amante.
> Poi loro sono popolari, devono essere di esempio pubblico, anche laddove dovessero peccare nella privata virtù.
> ...


brava Sbri! Lizzi è una eroina moderna..insegnalo a queste ragazzine invioZe.intanto io faccio una dedica a Lizzi~m'attizzi
[video=youtube_share;jq30lUkzIzs]http://youtu.be/jq30lUkzIzs[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ormai è *Renzi Vs D'Alema*  comunque Lizzy qui ha trovato tanti " AMICHI" " che si offrono volontari


quello dobbiamo ancora vedere come finisce...


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*No*



LDS ha detto:


> da cosa, dal fatto che credeva che fossi un maschio e si è trovata una fessura?
> 
> succede.



Dal fatto che avevo il pisello più lungo delle gambine....
ma come mai ti interessa tanto sapere a te?


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Comunque siete disumani, m'avete fatto far tardi!!! 

Io spero seriamente torni entro sera...
Del resto ha detto che io le ricordo la sua cognatina... un onore!!!!


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta che sia un diritto anche mio
> In fondo lui è uno democratico, lo dice sempre


no tu no.La first lady deve mantenere uno stile e    non broccolare pubblicamente....


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Comunque siete disumani, m'avete fatto far tardi!!!
> 
> Io spero seriamente torni entro sera...
> Del resto ha detto che io le ricordo la sua cognatina... un onore!!!!




Io posso essere quello che s'incarca la cognatina?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso essere quello che s'incarca la cognatina?:rotfl:


Se ce la fai...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta che sia un diritto anche mio
> In fondo lui è uno democratico, lo dice sempre


Non vorrei dire ma recita il proverbio " tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare" (ligure) :singleeye::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Se ce la fai...


Si,se sei tu la cognatina....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire ma recita il proverbio " *tra il dire e* *il fare* c'è di mezzo il mare" (ligure) :singleeye::rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> Se *ce la fai*...



ecco brave :rotfl:

chiacchiere e distintivo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no tu no.La first lady deve mantenere uno stile e non broccolare pubblicamente....


Ti avevo detto che ultimamente eri solare e spensierata? Ecco vedi di non schierarti dalla parte sbagliata


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dal fatto che avevo il pisello più lungo delle gambine....
> ma come mai ti interessa tanto sapere a te?


per provocare il toro e fargli vedere rosso!


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti avevo detto che ultimamente eri solare e spensierata? Ecco vedi di non schierarti dalla parte sbagliata


e cosa mi dai se rimango dalla parte tua?ho saputo che hai un cognato sopra la media


----------



## Hellseven (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! sono nuova al tradimento, anzi non sò se cominciare per il timore di non tornare più indietro.
> La mia prima tentazione, veramente grande (c'è il cuore di mezzo due volte), è mio cognato, terribile direte voi, SI è vero. Solamente al pensiero mi sento una mer... Qualche anno fa', quando ho conosciuto la famiglia di mio marito, mio cognato si è dimostrato subito interessato a me e ad ogni occasione si è esplicitamente dichiarato, smaccando quasi brutalmente sua moglie che effettivamente è una stronza:facepalm:.Ho sempre cercato di distogliere lo sguardo da mio cogn.fingendo anche di non ricordare cosa fosse successo ( dimenticavo: mi ha stretta in un'angolino e mi ha toccata e mio marito lo sa). Lui è da qualche anno che cerca di "stare al suo posto" e se ne sono accorti tutti anche se si vede che gli piaccio, il problema è che da qualche mese sono IO che non ce la faccio a stargli vicino senza pensare di portarmelo a letto. Premetto, e non è una giustificazione, che mio marito ha un problema di "velocità",ma l'amore, il bene, i principi e tutto quello che è famiglia mi hanno impedito in 8 anni di tradirlo, anche se ci ho pensato spesso e che lui lo sa si impegna ma finisce sempre che finisco da sola. Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media. Aiuto..chi meglio può darmi consiglio di chi ha già esperienza? Se non voi. Ex moralista in dubbio


Ciao.
Avete mai pensato con tuo marito di vedere un andrologo o un sessuologo?
C'è un thread aperto da me a luglio sull'argomento eiaculazione precoce: si può curare, volendo ....
Se poi la difficoltà del coniuge è in realtà solo un valido deterrente psicologico a rimanergli fedele per poter così finalmente realizzare un desiderio che ti porti dentro da tempo, questo io non lo so.
Però scoparsi il cognato non è proprio una cosa leggera leggera: potrebbe portare dolore, rottura di equilibri familiari, tensioni e sfascio di ben due nuclei familiari.
Ma sei adulta e vaccinata e non c'è bisogno che te lo ricordi io.
Se invece vi siete innamorati il discorso è diverso e taccio.
Non sei in una situazione invidiabile, francamente.
In bocca al lupo, cerca di pensare con la testa, non con la libido, se posso farti un augurio disinteressato.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e cosa mi dai se rimango dalla parte tua?ho saputo che hai un cognato sopra la media


Molto sopra la media 

dopodichè cosa ti da lo sceriffo in cambio?


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se ce la fai...


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dal fatto che avevo il pisello più lungo delle gambine....
> ma come mai ti interessa tanto sapere a te?


Mio nipote a due anni fu fermato da una signora in spiaggia, che fece i complimenti alla mamma :carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io posso essere quello che s'incarca la cognatina?:rotfl:


Avevo letto un flautato "che s'incarica della cognatina" e invece te la vuoi incarca'! :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto sopra la media
> 
> dopodichè cosa ti da lo sceriffo in cambio?


Io son per la solidarietà femminileLa proposta allo sceriffo non la faccio nemmeno...Cognato in mano e chiudo un occhio:carneval:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i miei suoceri sono persone semplici e meravigliose che mi vogliono bene ed a cui voglio bene, e sicuramente è per questo motivo che non ho chiesto la separazione. Mia cognata è una cougar ha una storia da anni con uno di 15 anni più giovane tutti lo sanno ma come diceva qualcuno di voi è della filosofia che è meglio tacere e non rovinare le famiglie,  io  non ce la faccio a pensare che mio marito per quanto stronzo sia faccia la figura del cornuto anche fosse per la piccola elite. La separazione farebbe malissimo a me mio figlio, i miei suoceri che li adoro ma so' che posso rischiare di finire a letto con mio cognato, e che forse separandomi mio marito sarebbe costretto a risolvere il suo problema se vorrà trom...con qualcuna o metti che si innamora, l'ho anche sperato purchè risolvesse questa cosa. A chi ha l'orgasmo facile dico che mi piacerebbe vedere se il marito o l'amichetto sarebbe contento di fare alzabandiera tutte le volte e rimanere li così per anni senza finire, o meglio cominciare, e disbrigarsela poi sempre da solo. I preliminari c'è stato quando un po' per nascondere, un po' perchè aveva ancora voglia di risolvere il problema mio marito si impegnava ma dopo tanto tempo è diventato tutto così meccanico che oltre lui lo vivevo male pure io, e vi garantisco che mentalmente e non solo mi impegnavo. Non mi sento stronza perchè mi eccita mio cognato mi sentirei stronza se lo provocassi e se ci avessi fatto qualcosa, credevo ci fossero anche dei traditori, a parte 2, tra voi che avrebbero potuto darmi dei consigli ma a quanto pare siamo tutti cornuti e moralisti. S'è svegliato il mio barzotto a lunedì.


Lei ex modella infoiata. il marito Speedy Gonzalez, la suocera cougar con il toyboy, il cognato-priapo.
Ma perchè 'ste famiglie sordide non vengono mai ad abitare sul mio pianerottolo?
:calcio::kick::nclpf:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Lei ex modella infoiata. il marito Speedy Gonzalez, la suocera cougar con il toyboy, il cognato-priapo.
> Ma perchè 'ste famiglie sordide non vengono mai ad abitare sul mio pianerottolo?
> :calcio::kick::nclpf:


Lei la moglie infoiata, lui scrive su un forum di tradimento, la suocera tromba il cane del vicino.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello dobbiamo ancora vedere come finisce...


Eh si direi di si ... Works in progress or battle in progress


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,se sei tu la cognatina....


Tu sai che tra me e te sono eterne lotte...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


Piccola bestiola spettacolare!!!


----------



## Simy (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Piccola bestiola spettacolare!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (29 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta che sia un diritto anche mio
> In fondo lui è uno democratico, lo dice sempre


tu te stai ad allargà


----------



## Divì (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si avverte sì.
> Ti cito:
> "Sono una gran bella donna ho lavorato anche nella moda, mio marito e mio cognato sono molto al di sopra della media."
> poi:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
che lo dico a fare ... muoro!


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu sai che tra me e te sono eterne lotte...


I miei 43 anni sono stati un'eterna lotta....


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I miei 43 anni sono stati un'eterna lotta....


Anche i miei 32...


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Anche i miei 32...


Ho cominciato da piccolo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> I miei 43 anni sono stati un'eterna lotta....


e chi si estrania dalla lotta...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho cominciato da piccolo....


Io e te abbiamo in sospeso una chiacchierata...sallo!!! 

ps: vado ad assicurare i miei femori...


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e chi si estrania dalla lotta...


Parli bene tu....!Ho cominciato con le suore a 4 anni,poi con la maestra,poi con mio fratello più piccolo,poi con i miei genitori,poi sui campi da calcio,poi con i professori,poi con gli amichetti,poi con le amichette,poi con le fidanzatine,poi con il primo amore,poi con gli amici e la famiglia del primo amore,poi con la vita,poi con il mondo intero,poi poi e poi,ancora non ho smesso,ci penso e mi viene da ridere,quanto tempo ho perso odiando qualcuno.....


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Aviazione.   mi gioco il cazzo di Oscuro che Lizzi è in Aviazione.
> 
> PS: sì il  3° Savoia Cavalleria c'è ancora
> 
> http://www.grnet.it/difesa/forze-ar...ento-savoia-cavalleria-passa-sotto-la-folgore


Io voglio vedere se perdi la scommessa che fai ? ( visto ciò che ti sei giocato !!!)


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Io*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io voglio vedere se perdi la scommessa che fai ? ( visto ciò che ti sei giocato !!!)


Ripeto:gli piace scommettere pesante.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

*Lizzi*

... non ci lasciare in sospeso. Torna. Questo forum aspettaattè.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parli bene tu....!Ho cominciato con le suore a 4 anni,poi con la maestra,poi con mio fratello più piccolo,poi con i miei genitori,poi sui campi da calcio,poi con i professori,poi con gli amichetti,poi con le amichette,poi con le fidanzatine,poi con il primo amore,poi con gli amici e la famiglia del primo amore,poi con la vita,poi con il mondo intero,poi poi e poi,ancora non ho smesso,ci penso e mi viene da ridere,quanto tempo ho perso odiando qualcuno.....


E fattela una domanda.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ce la faccio.
> Scusate.
> Ci ho provato a fare finta di niente.
> Ma... mi ha mosso qualcosa dentro.
> Torno subito.


Cioè funge da lassativo ? :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> In effetti io non sto scopando in questo periodo e sono molto invidiosa di lei


Oddio Princi, non mi pare che madame qui sia andata a segno più spesso di te, eh?
Non è per questo che è da invidiare.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ripeto:gli piace scommettere pesante.....


È proprio il caso di dire cazzi suoi :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*sI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E fattela una domanda.


Fatto!Ho trovato anche una risposta.Sono nato ribelle,educazione rigida,due brave persone come genitori ma impreparati ad un figlio"ribelle"ed "esaltato" all'inizio.Quindi il problema sono stato io fino ai miei 24 anni,poi ho cominciato a mettermi seriamente in discussione,e ho capito che sbagliavo molto anche io nel modo di pormi.Quindi dopo aver lavorato su me stesso ho fatto pace con la vita verso i 30anni,purtroppo mi è rimasta qualche riminiscenza:idiosincrasia per la gente di merda,per la gente senza principi e valori,e non ci posso e voglio fare un cazzo.Sono stato esaustivo jb?


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio Princi, non mi pare che madame qui sia andata a segno più spesso di te, eh?
> Non è per questo che è da invidiare.


Ma l'avatar di Lizzi è un salame?


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma l'avatar di Lizzi è un salame?


no un peperoncino....


----------



## zanna (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no un peperoncino....


Facciamo salame piccante e non ne parliamo più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fatto!Ho trovato anche una risposta.Sono nato ribelle,educazione rigida,due brave persone come genitori ma impreparati ad un figlio"ribelle"ed "esaltato" all'inizio.Quindi il problema sono stato io fino ai miei 24 anni,poi ho cominciato a mettermi seriamente in discussione,e ho capito che sbagliavo molto anche io nel modo di pormi.Quindi dopo aver lavorato su me stesso ho fatto pace con la vita verso i 30anni,purtroppo mi è rimasta qualche riminiscenza:idiosincrasia per la gente di merda,per la gente senza principi e valori,e non ci posso e voglio fare un cazzo.Sono stato esaustivo jb?


Mah. Parziale pure.


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Facciamo salame piccante e non ne parliamo più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:stiamo parlando di Lizzi-m'attizzi, non potrebbe essere diversamente....


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah. Parziale pure.


Si, già ti ho esautorato i coglioni con la storia del mio primo amore,ho preferito non entrare troppo in paritcolari per non beccarmi qualche vaffanculo a gratis cosa che nella quale sei decisamente avvezzo.


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*No*



Erato' ha detto:


> :rotfl:stiamo parlando di Lizzi-m'attizzi, non potrebbe essere diversamente....


LIZZI QUANTI CAZZI ADDRIZZI.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> LIZZI QUANTI CAZZI ADDRIZZI.


Tu dici che torna ?


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu dici che torna ?


Si....torna sicuro per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....torna sicuro per me.


ok attendo buone nuove


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, già ti ho esautorato i coglioni con la storia del mio primo amore,ho preferito non entrare troppo in paritcolari per non beccarmi qualche vaffanculo a gratis cosa che nella quale sei decisamente avvezzo.


Ahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## oscuro (29 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah!


Bè ti conosco,quelli come te è sempre meglio anticiparli...se no è la fine...!Sono uno dei pochi che riuesce a farti ridere....


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> LIZZI QUANTI CAZZI ADDRIZZI.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Lizzi ha dato una botta di vita ia questo luogo! Evvai Lizzi! Mi raccomando tornaaaaaa! Nessuno litighera piu qua dentro...Una nuova era sta cominciando:cincin::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè ti conosco,quelli come te è sempre meglio anticiparli...se no è la fine...!Sono uno dei pochi che riuesce a farti ridere....


Veramente a quella soffertissima ed infinita storia d'amore perduto non ci stavo manco a pensa'.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Lizzi ha dato una botta di vita ia questo luogo! Evvai Lizzi! Mi raccomando tornaaaaaa! Nessuno litighera piu qua dentro...Una nuova era sta cominciando:cincin::up:


In effetti oggi ha calamitato l'attenzione


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti oggi ha calamitato l'attenzione


Aria di testosterone ed endorfine.....tutti i maschi che pregano a Lizzi di parlare con loro....maschi che dicono ad una donna "dobbiamo parlare"! Ma questa è una rivoluzione!!!! Fiammetta questo è un  evento
epocale....osserva bene che raramente capita un occasione del genere:::foto:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Aria di testosterone ed endorfine.....tutti i maschi che pregano a Lizzi di parlare con loro....maschi che dicono ad una donna "dobbiamo parlare"! Ma questa è una rivoluzione!!!! Fiammetta questo è un  evento
> epocale....osserva bene che raramente capita un occasione del genere:::foto:


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Francesca Nere in ""L'eta' di Lulu.""


Uno è il fratello di lei e il marito è amico del fratello. Poi s'incazza pure Lulù.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è vero, sono geloZe invidioZe.
> E non colgono il dramma di questa delicata creatura che si sacrifica per* impedire che si ripeta il dramma di Caino e Abele, di Romolo e Remo, di Veltroni e D'Alema.*
> Lei sa che se non fosse per il suo sacrificio, il fratello offenderebbe il fratello, la cognata potrebbe perdere quindi il marito e non riuscire di conseguenza più a mantenere l'amante.
> Poi loro sono popolari, devono essere di esempio pubblico, anche laddove dovessero peccare nella privata virtù.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Brunetta non me l'aspettavo da teLa povera Lizzi dà anima e corpo per il bene del umanità e tu ridi?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Brunetta non me l'aspettavo da teLa povera Lizzi dà anima e corpo per il bene del umanità e tu ridi?


E' un thread fantastico! :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un thread fantastico! :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si e se aggiunge il giardiniere diventa perfetto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si e se aggiunge il giardiniere diventa perfetto


Il guardiacaccia


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

insomma, a quanto leggo, la rimbecillita bugiarda ne ha sparate di così grosse da non poterle più sostenere.
Se invece fosse tutto vero, beh, quelle sono braccia rubate ai bordelli.


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Brunetta non me l'aspettavo da teLa povera Lizzi dà anima e corpo per il bene del umanità e tu ridi?


il corpo, più o meno, mi ricordo come si dà... ma l'anima?
Mai chiavata un'anima, io...


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> il corpo, più o meno, mi ricordo come si dà... ma l'anima?
> Mai chiavata un'anima, io...


L'anima non si chiava...


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il guardiacaccia


Lizzi era uscita.Si sentiva soffocare in quella casa, in quel salotto, il senso di colpa pesava come un macigno sulle sue spalle, un macigno insopportabile mentre guardava gli occhi dolci gentili, perennemente sorridenti di sua suocera che ignara delle passioni segrete e indicibili dei suoi figli, offriva il caffe e i pasticcini...un pomeriggio autunnale come tanti dove gli ultimi raggi del sole illuminavano quelle rose rosse....già le rose rosse curate dal giardiniere Felipe...giovane, carnagione scura e occhi neri, quelle braccia, quelle spalle, a torso nudo...quei occhi neri e quelle rose rosse , una tempesta travolgente sul corpo di Lizzi che si avvicina a Felipe....Felipe le prende la mano, lei tentenna ma lo segue e dietro il cespuglio...continua


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'anima non si chiava...


manco una sveltina?


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> manco una sveltina?


Ennò...non si fa!!!


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> manco una sveltina?


sporcaccione!


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ennò...non si fa!!!


quindi si deduce che l'anima è l'opposto di Lizzi.
E che a LSD capitano tutte anime.


----------



## zadig (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sporcaccione!


oui, c'est moi!


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> quindi si deduce che l'anima è l'opposto di Lizzi.
> E che a LSD capitano tutte anime.


Secondo me dovrebbero conoscersi e quagliare...
Lei di alto grado militare sai come lo mette sotto? Cosa che a lui non dispiace...
Poi lei è gnocca, conditio sine qua non per essere anche solo guardata da Lds...
Secondo me vien fuori una bella storia struggente!!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lizzi era uscita.Si sentiva soffocare in quella casa, in quel salotto, il senso di colpa pesava come un macigno sulle sue spalle, un macigno insopportabile mentre guardava gli occhi dolci gentili, perennemente sorridenti di sua suocera che ignara delle passioni segrete e indicibili dei suoi figli, offriva il caffe e i pasticcini...un pomeriggio autunnale come tanti dove gli ultimi raggi del sole illuminavano quelle rose rosse....già le rose rosse curate dal giardiniere Felipe...giovane, carnagione scura e occhi neri, quelle braccia, quelle spalle, a torso nudo...quei occhi neri e quelle rose rosse , una tempesta travolgente sul corpo di Lizzi che si avvicina a Felipe....Felipe le prende la mano, lei tentenna ma lo segue e dietro il cespuglio...continua


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Hai un futuro come romanziera rosa-porno soft (però non so, in seguito potrei togliere il soft):carneval::up:


----------



## rewindmee (29 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu dici che torna ?


Garantito al limone. Al limite per lurkare...


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Hai un futuro come romanziera rosa-porno soft (però non so, in seguito potrei togliere il soft):carneval::up:


la passione diventa un fiume..."oh Felipe non vedevo l'ora....ti ho sognato tutta la notte" "si Lizzi lo so.Ti desidero anch'io, te quiero mucho mi amor"Le mani s' intrecciavano, i loro corpi come i petali delle rose rosse che curava Felipe con tanta dedizione e amore e mentre stavano per diventare un solo corpo e una sola anima Felipe esclama "ups mi amor mi sa che ho fatto"....Lizzi lo rimase a guardare dietro quel cespuglio in quel pomeriggio autunnale e si chiedeva "ma che cazzo ho fatto di male?tutti a me?" ma intanto aveva la sua bellezza e nuovi orizzonti davanti a sé. ....


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> la passione diventa un fiume..."oh Felipe non vedevo l'ora....ti ho sognato tutta la notte" "si Lizzi lo so.Ti desidero anch'io, te quiero mucho mi amor"Le mani s' intrecciavano, i loro corpi come i petali delle rose rosse che curava Felipe con tanta dedizione e amore e mentre stavano per diventare un solo corpo e una sola anima Felipe esclama "ups mi amor mi sa che ho fatto"....Lizzi lo rimase a guardare dietro quel cespuglio in quel pomeriggio autunnale e si chiedeva "ma che cazzo ho fatto di male?tutti a me?" ma intanto aveva la sua bellezza e nuovi orizzonti davanti a sé. ....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (29 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lizzi perdonami.È che la tua storia stimola la mia fantasia....


----------



## georgemary (30 Settembre 2014)

ma quanto avete scritto???
Un breve riassunto???


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


Buongiorno Lizzi! E adesso chi li trattiene tutti questi maschioni?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


Eh be ma giusto li potevi finire....
@erato confido che i nostri maschi tengano la testa sulle spalle....voglio dire...quello che si doveva vedere si è gia visto. ...


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

'sto thread e' uno spasso


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Mi sono ripromesso che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, non dirò dove lavoro, ma eccomi qua:


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Rew, sulla tua domanda di ieri posso solamente raccontarti di una volta che un gruppo di organizz.criminale ha deciso di farmela pagare, e non dirò il perchè, tutto un'intero gruppo di corpi speciali in borghese ha svolto l'operazione, mi hanno salvato la vita , sono riusciti a farmi arrossire, come: loro non sapevano che io fossi una graduata, alla fine del tutto io stressatissima in borghese da troppo tempo e mi metto a piangere, loro convinti che fosse solo per la situazione dicono: -non ti preoccupare è sempre così. Ad un certo punto arriva il più alto in grado tra loro, io ero ancora stressata ed incazzata, si mette sull'attenti ed ordina il saluto, mi alzo e tengo lo sguardo basso, e solitamente quando cammino guardo dritto, non l'avessi mai fatto! Sono passata in mezzo a loro ed avevano chi a dx e chi a sx della gamba, "un rigonfiamento", quasi mi dimenticavo di ordinare il riposo dall'imbarazzo, che anno subito anche loro tra l'altro, penso per il grado a sorpresa. Adesso me li sogno di notte.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

non so se sono annoiata o divertita


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew, sulla tua domanda di ieri posso solamente raccontarti di una volta che un gruppo di organizz.criminale ha deciso di farmela pagare, e non dirò il perchè, tutto un'intero gruppo di corpi speciali in borghese ha svolto l'operazione, mi hanno salvato la vita , sono riusciti a farmi arrossire, come: loro non sapevano che io fossi una graduata, alla fine del tutto io stressatissima in borghese da troppo tempo e mi metto a piangere, loro convinti che fosse solo per la situazione dicono: -non ti preoccupare è sempre così. Ad un certo punto arriva il più alto in grado tra loro, io ero ancora stressata ed incazzata, si mette sull'attenti ed ordina il saluto, mi alzo e tengo lo sguardo basso, e solitamente quando cammino guardo dritto, non l'avessi mai fatto! Sono passata in mezzo a loro ed avevano chi a dx e chi a sx della gamba, "un rigonfiamento", quasi mi dimenticavo di ordinare il riposo dall'imbarazzo, che anno subito anche loro tra l'altro, penso per il grado a sorpresa. Adesso me li sogno di notte.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!! Madonna, muoio. L'organizzazione criminale. La Spectre.


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Ieri sera con mio marito ci abbiamo riprovato, non sò come mai forse è scritto a tradimento.net e ha pensato bene di ricominciare, è andata malissimo record assoluto come è entrato è venuto


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ieri sera con mio marito ci abbiamo riprovato, non sò come mai forse è scritto a tradimento.net e ha pensato bene di ricominciare, è andata malissimo record assoluto come è entrato è venuto



sei uno spasso
Devi essere molto annoiata per perdere tempo a scrivere ste cazzate


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Magari fossero cazzate


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Qualcuno le levi il pc e le dia un vocabolario...e dopo taaaaaaaaanto cazzo!!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


Gesù d'Amore Acceso (cit. Perplesso).... Pensavo fossi più Bonazza  comunque avrai successo qui, ciao ciccia bentornata


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew, sulla tua domanda di ieri posso solamente raccontarti di una volta che un gruppo di organizz.criminale ha deciso di farmela pagare, e non dirò il perchè, tutto un'intero gruppo di corpi speciali in borghese ha svolto l'operazione, mi hanno salvato la vita , sono riusciti a farmi arrossire, come: loro non sapevano che io fossi una graduata, alla fine del tutto io stressatissima in borghese da troppo tempo e mi metto a piangere, loro convinti che fosse solo per la situazione dicono: -non ti preoccupare è sempre così. Ad un certo punto arriva il più alto in grado tra loro, io ero ancora stressata ed incazzata, si mette sull'attenti ed ordina il saluto, mi alzo e tengo lo sguardo basso, e solitamente quando cammino guardo dritto, non l'avessi mai fatto! Sono passata in mezzo a loro ed avevano chi a dx e chi a sx della gamba, "un rigonfiamento", quasi mi dimenticavo di ordinare il riposo dall'imbarazzo, che anno subito anche loro tra l'altro, penso per il grado a sorpresa. Adesso me li sogno di notte.


:blabla::blabla::blabla::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti: 
Almeno dicci il tuo nome in codice ... ossignur


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Per sei una goccolona :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew, sulla tua domanda di ieri posso solamente raccontarti di una volta che un gruppo di organizz.criminale ha deciso di farmela pagare, e non dirò il perchè, tutto un'intero gruppo di corpi speciali in borghese ha svolto l'operazione, mi hanno salvato la vita , sono riusciti a farmi arrossire, come: loro non sapevano che io fossi una graduata, alla fine del tutto io stressatissima in borghese da troppo tempo e mi metto a piangere, loro convinti che fosse solo per la situazione dicono: -non ti preoccupare è sempre così. Ad un certo punto arriva il più alto in grado tra loro, io ero ancora stressata ed incazzata, si mette sull'attenti ed ordina il saluto, mi alzo e tengo lo sguardo basso, e solitamente quando cammino guardo dritto, non l'avessi mai fatto! Sono passata in mezzo a loro ed avevano chi a dx e chi a sx della gamba, "un rigonfiamento", quasi mi dimenticavo di ordinare il riposo dall'imbarazzo, che anno subito anche loro tra l'altro, penso per il grado a sorpresa. Adesso me li sogno di notte.


Non è che erano i cellulari? :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Magari fossero cazzate



Ciao

certo che non sono cavolate, se ha il coso talmente sensibile che viene appena è entrato. 
Ma tutto il resto, cosa c'entra con ciò? ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> 'sto thread e' uno spasso



:quoto:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Magari fossero cazzate


Infatti.


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti.


Ma hai visto che doppie punte che ha? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Per fortuna che c'è anche chi mi vuole bene. Per la cronaca tenere il cellulare in tasca non fa bene, emette radiazioni, vale anche per le donne.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> *Per fortuna che c'è anche chi mi vuole bene.* Per la cronaca tenere il cellulare in tasca non fa bene, emette radiazioni, vale anche per le donne.


Vabbè, ma quelli lo fanno per mestiere, sono teste di cuoio (...) e dovevano salvarti dall'organizzazione ciminale che ce l'aveva con te per qualche motivo legato al traffico di plutonio.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


Hai qualche difetto caratteriale ma in foto vieni benissimo


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :blabla::blabla::blabla::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:
> Almeno dicci il tuo nome in codice ... ossignur


galbanino


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Hai qualche difetto caratteriale ma in foto vieni benissimo


Caratterialmene è un po mignotta ma quel tanto che basta...
Pero pare abbia un bel corpo...oddio da come l aveva messa pensavo meglio ma....belle curve...tocca vedere il viso...nel complesso molto scopabile


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Per fortuna che c'è anche chi mi vuole bene. Per la cronaca tenere il cellulare in tasca non fa bene, emette radiazioni, vale anche per le donne.


brava Lizzi.Illuminaci!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ieri sera con mio marito ci abbiamo riprovato, non sò come mai forse è scritto a tradimento.net e ha pensato bene di ricominciare, è andata malissimo record assoluto come è entrato è venuto


Malissimo? Guarda che esiste anche "ante portam" quindi al peggio non c'è mai fine :unhappy:


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Ammetto di essere stata più in forma di così, ma dalla sedia si torna presto ai campi d'atletica


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew, sulla tua domanda di ieri posso solamente raccontarti di una volta che un gruppo di organizz.criminale ha deciso di farmela pagare, e non dirò il perchè, tutto un'intero gruppo di corpi speciali in borghese ha svolto l'operazione


Corpi speciali? Però non sapevano chi eri???


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Caratterialmene è un po mignotta ma quel tanto che basta...
> Pero pare abbia un bel corpo...oddio da come l aveva messa pensavo meglio ma....belle curve...tocca vedere il viso...nel complesso molto scopabile


Se è lei (ed è un bel se) è alta un metro e venti che la maniglia dell'armadio le sta ad altezza tette. E magari portava pura i tacchi. Quindi suppongo che difficilmente abbia trovato un posto nei lagunari o ovunque, diciamo.


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Ma... Nicka nikka come si chiama...mia cognata insomma non doveva postare una sua foto, forse stà scaricandola da internet


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Caratterialmene è un po mignotta ma quel tanto che basta...
> Pero pare abbia un bel corpo...oddio da come l aveva messa pensavo meglio ma....belle curve...tocca vedere il viso...nel complesso molto scopabile


Proprio per quello che aveva detto me la immaginavo media, e invece è notevole, dai


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ammetto di essere stata più in forma di così, ma dalla sedia si torna presto ai campi d'atletica


Ai campi di pomodori sarebbe più indicato.


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Non sono io piccola è l'armadio che è grande a me piacciono grandi. non puoi essere una graduata nana ci sono delle misure minime, la foto è compattata.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ma... Nicka nikka come si chiama...mia cognata insomma non doveva postare una sua foto, forse stà scaricandola da internet


Ma che stai dicendo?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Non sono io piccola è l'armadio che è grande a me piacciono grandi. non puoi essere una graduata nana ci sono delle misure minime, la foto è compattata.


L'armadio grande nel senso che ha la maniglia ad un metro ed ottanta da terra? Fico. L'armadio dei giganti.


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se è lei (ed è un bel se) è alta un metro e venti che *la maniglia dell'armadio* le sta ad altezza tette. E magari portava pura i tacchi. Quindi suppongo che difficilmente abbia trovato un posto nei lagunari o ovunque, diciamo.


Hai notato solo la maniglia dell'armadio?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dai magari abita in una base di hobbit :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'armadio grande nel senso che ha la maniglia ad un metro ed ottanta da terra? Fico. L'armadio dei giganti.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Comunque qui potremmo scrivere libri o girare film: "Il sommelier", "La graduata"...


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che stai dicendo?


Minchia ...


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Minchia ...


Non ho capito...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Non sono io piccola è l'armadio che è grande *a me piacciono grandi*. non puoi essere una graduata nana ci sono delle misure minime, la foto è compattata.


Non c'erano dubbi 
Comunque anche a me l'armadio ha dato l'impressione di essere grande...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Hai notato solo la maniglia dell'armadio?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Dai magari abita in una base di hobbit :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Anche che ha un tablet che fa foto di merda, chiunque sia.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

ok. qui c'è da prendere bene le misure ... 

i numeri magici sono: 

0,67 -> indica il rapporto ideale tra vita e fianchi. E ciò sta ad indicare un corpo ben snello. 
Basta misurare la vita e la si divide per quella dei fianchi. Più si avvicina a questo numero, 
più è indice per un bel fisichetto ... 

1,618 -> è l'indice per un armonia tra l'altezza e il corpo. Allora, si divide l'altezza per la larghezza delle spalle. 

Chiaro, tutto va calcolato in centimetri ... 




sienne


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'armadio grande nel senso che ha la maniglia ad un metro ed ottanta da terra? Fico. L'armadio dei giganti.


E che è alta 220 cm???


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E che è alta 220 cm???


Hai capito tutto, vedo.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> E che è alta 220 cm???


No, 120...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai capito tutto, vedo.


Se il centro della maniglia è a 1.40, lei è già almeno 1.70...


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Ciao


E che senso ha, anche se grande, porre la maniglia ad altezza seno. 
Di norma - proprio per praticità - sta all'altezza dei fianchi ... 

Tutto sproporzionato ... 


sienne


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Diciamo che ad impostare in modo corretto il tablet il vedo non vedo basta a far capire che non si tratta di una troll, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole misure, proporzioni, a me l'unica cosa che mi è stata detta dagli uomini BONA... Questo mi dice che le mie proporzioni rispecchiano quelle dei canoni da bonazza e mi accontento. La maniglia l'ho fatta mettere apposta alta perchè mi è più comoda altrimenti dovrei abbassarmi, rew ci sei quasi


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> E che senso ha, anche se grande, porre la maniglia ad altezza seno.
> ...


Sono più alto di mia moglie di 20 cm, e a lei le maniglie vanno alte... quindi se il marito di Lizzi è due metri, quadra tutto


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Diciamo che ad impostare in modo corretto il tablet il vedo non vedo basta a far capire che non si tratta di una troll, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole misure, proporzioni, a me l'unica cosa che mi è stata detta dagli uomini BONA... Questo mi dice che le mie proporzioni rispecchiano quelle dei canoni da bonazza e mi accontento. La maniglia l'ho fatta mettere apposta alta perchè mi è più comoda altrimenti dovrei abbassarmi, rew ci sei quasi


E' un modo per farci sapere che i miei colleghi forumisti si sono già precipitati nella tua messaggeria privata?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Diciamo che ad impostare in modo corretto il tablet il vedo non vedo basta a far capire che non si tratta di una troll, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole misure, proporzioni, a me l'unica cosa che mi è stata detta dagli uomini BONA... Questo mi dice che le mie proporzioni rispecchiano quelle dei canoni da bonazza e mi accontento. La maniglia l'ho fatta mettere apposta alta perchè mi è più comoda altrimenti dovrei abbassarmi, rew ci sei quasi


Prima di dirti bonazza voglio vedere le foto sotto-panno (così escludiamo gli aiutini push-up)... mandamele su rewindme at libero.it


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Se guardi meglio c'è la foto senza trucco e si vede tutto


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Caratterialmene è un po mignotta ma quel tanto che basta...
> Pero pare abbia un bel corpo...oddio da come l aveva messa pensavo meglio ma....belle curve...tocca vedere il viso...nel complesso molto scopabile



Miss ha fatto una diagnosi perfetta.
Mi dite se Lizzi ha vinto il premio "sono la prima a postare foto SCOPOPROMOZIONALI nel forum"?
No, perchè io a questo punto - pro domo mea - aprirei una gara, ecco.....


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sono più alto di mia moglie di 20 cm, e a lei le maniglie vanno alte... quindi se il marito di Lizzi è due metri, quadra tutto



Ciao

io non faccio testo ... 
Ho solo avuto uomini più alti, di oltre una testa ... 
probabilmente sono uomini a qui piacciono le donne piccole. Anche questo esiste. 
Ma gli armadi, anche quelli grandi, avevano la maniglia piuttosto bassa ... 
Si vede, che loro si adeguavano a me ...  e non viceversa ... 


sienne


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Se guardi meglio c'è la foto senza trucco e si vede tutto


Quella nera? Non si vede niente, altro che tutto


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Magari fossero cazzate



Sono racconti brevi in effetti. Cazzatine tuttalpiù


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Miss ha fatto una diagnosi perfetta.
> Mi dite se Lizzi ha vinto il premio "sono la prima a postare foto SCOPOPROMOZIONALI nel forum"?
> No, perchè io a questo punto - pro domo mea - aprirei una gara, ecco.....


Gara! Gara! Gara!

PS "Toga! Toga! Toga!" (cit.)


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> io non faccio testo ...
> Ho solo avuto uomini più alti, di oltre una testa ...
> ...


Il problema è quanto sei alta tu... mia moglie è 1.56, quindi arriva male anche ai pensili della cucina


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew, sulla tua domanda di ieri posso solamente raccontarti di una volta che un gruppo di organizz.criminale ha deciso di farmela pagare, e non dirò il perchè, tutto un'intero gruppo di corpi speciali in borghese ha svolto l'operazione, mi hanno salvato la vita , sono riusciti a farmi arrossire, come: loro non sapevano che io fossi una graduata, alla fine del tutto io stressatissima in borghese da troppo tempo e mi metto a piangere, loro convinti che fosse solo per la situazione dicono: -non ti preoccupare è sempre così. Ad un certo punto arriva il più alto in grado tra loro, io ero ancora stressata ed incazzata, si mette sull'attenti ed ordina il saluto, mi alzo e tengo lo sguardo basso, e solitamente quando cammino guardo dritto, non l'avessi mai fatto! Sono passata in mezzo a loro ed avevano chi a dx e chi a sx della gamba, "un rigonfiamento", quasi mi dimenticavo di ordinare il riposo dall'imbarazzo, che anno subito anche loro tra l'altro, penso per il grado a sorpresa. Adesso me li sogno di notte.


Lizzi, Lizzi....ed io che mi ero appassionato, mi ero offerto di porgerti la mia spalla e tutto ciò che potesse sollevare la tua PENa...
finisce che mi rimpizzi di puttanate (nel senso di cazzate, le "mignottate"...beh...quelle facevano parte del gioco e ci stavo prendendo gusto..).
Non c'è giustizia a questo mondo.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il problema è quanto sei alta tu... mia moglie è 1.56, quindi arriva male anche ai pensili della cucina



Ciao

siamo lì ... un centimetro in più ...  ... 

Mi sono fatta la cucina senza pensili ... grande e aperta ... 
tutto a misura, visto che cucino io e mi piace cucinare ...  ...


sienne


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Vinc sono d'accordo con te le ho postate apposta, voglio proprio vedere se hanno le palle per farsi vedere, la troia tutti possono farla basta che la dai via, ma se sono gli altri a chiedertela è diverso.


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Quella nera? Non si vede niente, altro che tutto


mi vanto di avere un'eleganza che sopravanza la famelica arrapatura del collega Rewind....senza offesa...
:up:
Però in effetti non si vede na cippa. Pure se vogliamo intenderla come foto d'autore....


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> siamo lì ... un centimetro in più ...  ...
> 
> ...


Anche lei ama cucinare, e le riesce benissimo.
Ha risolto mettendo tutto sul primo scomparto basso dei pensili, che è della sua misura


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc sono d'accordo con te le ho postate apposta, voglio proprio vedere se hanno le palle per farsi vedere, la troia tutti possono farla basta che la dai via, ma se sono gli altri a chiedertela è diverso.



Tu lo sai che io ti ammiro, vero?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc sono d'accordo con te le ho postate apposta, voglio proprio vedere se hanno le palle per farsi vedere, la troia tutti possono farla basta che la dai via, ma se sono gli altri a chiedertela è diverso.


L'ho sempre chiesta, ma non è una certificazione di ammissione a Miss Mondo


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc sono d'accordo con te le ho postate apposta, voglio proprio vedere se hanno le palle per farsi vedere, la troia tutti possono farla basta che la dai via, ma se sono gli altri a chiedertela è diverso.


Ma sei scema? Solo tu la vuoi fare. Noi no. Cge dici? Pensi sia sulla base di questo che si interagisce qui? Il mio copro è moltp meglip del tup se la vogliamo mettere su questo punto. A maggior ragione non posterei una foto di me in lingerie...ma come finiremo?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

Per una volta nella vita posso chiedere io il riassunto?
Mi sono letta le ultime pagine... graduata.. alta.. armadio...

Per favore sembra divertente...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma sei scema? Solo tu la vuoi fare. Noi no. Cge dici? Pensi sia sulla base di questo che si interagisce qui? *Il mio copro è moltp meglip del tup* se la vogliamo mettere su questo punto. A maggior ragione non posterei una foto di me in lingerie...ma come finiremo?


Gara! Gara! Gara! Mica ci credo... 

PS Lizzi sei la prima che metto nella firma, è una frase da Spinoza


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc sono d'accordo con te le ho postate apposta, voglio proprio vedere se hanno le palle per farsi vedere, *la troia tutti possono farla basta che la dai via, ma se sono gli altri a chiedertela è diverso*.


Lizzi la tua filosofia è _vagamente_ autoindulgente.
Ma - come dovresti sapere - la morale, specie eterodossa, mi interessa poco. 
Ma illustraci questo "se sono gli altri a chiedertela". Il concetto mi pare sfizioso assai....(subito dopo le tue forme da 36 enne bassotta ma, cito Miss Caciotta, decisamente scopabile).


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc sono d'accordo con te le ho postate apposta, voglio proprio vedere se hanno le palle per farsi vedere, la troia tutti possono farla basta che la dai via, ma se sono gli altri a chiedertela è diverso.


No mi spiace...sono senza palle...ma del resto lo sai com'è stare a casa nostra no, cara cognatina graduata...
Un tripudio di scroti asfaltati...di mazze inutilizzate, le palle che potevamo avere solo io e te sono le uniche palle in circolazione.
Hai vinto, io non le ho.
Ma tu sì...

Utenti avvisati...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> (subito dopo le tue forme da 36 enne bassotta ma, cito Miss Caciotta, decisamente scopabile).


...al contrario di Miss Caciotta, che non si vuole far vedere da noi in lingerie per convincerci


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu lo sai che io ti ammiro, vero?


Poi ti chiedi perché mi defilo dal metanaro...
Bah!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu lo sai che io ti ammiro, vero?


è l'unica forumista in mondovisione...la AMMIRIAMO tutti......(se è lei, non me ne voglia...faccio outing: puzza di maschietto...sempre che l'ipotesi "psicosi" - che era la B se non erro - sia stata già scartata...)


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Mi dispiace di deluderti vinc , non sono una nana.  Non saprei cosa dire, sarebbe stato bello vedere queste super gnocche ma loro grazia sono troppo superiori per mettersi in mutande su di un sito di z....


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> ...al contrario di Miss Caciotta, che non si vuole far vedere da noi in lingerie per convincerci



vado contro i miei interessi voyeuristici, ma a Miss credo...non che io abbia un intuito da 007 (Lizzi e le sue missioni segrete sono ben altro), ma non ce la vedo a mentire definendosi gnocca senza esserlo. Esiste uno stile che si percepisce dalle righe che si postano, e Miss ce l'ha ...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Gara! Gara! Gara! Mica ci credo...
> 
> PS Lizzi sei la prima che metto nella firma, è una frase da Spinoza


ma e' qui il punto. lo so io, basta cosi. non ho mica bisogno di farlo vedere a tutto il forum....
pero per dire...che c entra fare la troia?
allora io pubblico una foto di me che me magno na banana ....vogliamo fare cosi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No mi spiace...sono senza palle...ma del resto lo sai com'è stare a casa nostra no, cara cognatina graduata...
> Un tripudio di scroti asfaltati...di mazze inutilizzate, le palle che potevamo avere solo io e te sono le uniche palle in circolazione.
> Hai vinto, io non le ho.
> *Ma tu sì...
> ...


dici che la possiamo incontrare dietro il metanaro, una qualche sera?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Mi dispiace di deluderti vinc , non sono una nana. Non saprei cosa dire, sarebbe stato bello vedere queste super gnocche ma loro grazia sono troppo superiori per mettersi in mutande su di un sito di z....


mica mi deludi....non sei qualcosa che si valuti al metro, o al peso...
sito di zuzzurellone? di zanzare? di zucche?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Mi dispiace di deluderti vinc , non sono una nana.  Non saprei cosa dire, sarebbe stato bello vedere queste super gnocche ma loro grazia sono troppo superiori per mettersi in mutande su di un sito di z....


Ma qualcuno ti ha chiesto di postare foto? No
Non capisco perchè dovremmo postarle noi
Il sito di ZOCCOLE (che palle sti puntini, ti fai scopare da chiunque e poi metti i puntini?) quale sarebbe?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> vado contro i miei interessi voyeuristici, ma a Miss credo...non che io abbia un intuito da 007 (Lizzi e le sue missioni segrete sono ben altro), ma non ce la vedo a mentire definendosi gnocca senza esserlo. Esiste uno stile che si percepisce dalle righe che si postano, e Miss ce l'ha ...


no ma poi se non credi puoi chiedere...ma non sono gnocca....io sono una dolcezza unica...che e' un altra cosa...
ho un gran corpo ma solo grazie allo sport, e vivo di rendita, detto questo sono nana...1 metro 56...che sfiga


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi ti chiedi perché mi defilo dal metanaro...
> Bah!!!


ah eccoti. Allora è vero, hai paura di incontrarl..


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una volta nella vita posso chiedere io il riassunto?
> Mi sono letta le ultime pagine... graduata.. alta.. armadio...
> 
> Per favore sembra divertente...


é arrivata Moira Orfei, circo a tre piste, venghino venghino siore e siori che più gente entra più bestie si vedono.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

Ohi grazie eh?

Ma quale è il punto?
Bisogna essere fighe per poter scopare in giro?
Se sei figa allora è normale scopare in giro?
Qualcuno ha dubitato che lizzi fosse figa?

Cosa c'entra l'essere graduata? Non in senso laureata vero? Fa parte di corpi speciali dell'esercito?

(Mi sembra di essere Clem)

(Clem ti voglio bene)


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Forse lavorando spesso con uomini vi capisco meglio, però caz.. Non la dò via. E comunque a vedere una che lo c..si ecciterebbe anche un mulo, si stava parlando di potenziale strutturale non di capacità elettive, materia pura. Nikka era una minaccia? credimi ci sono uomini che sono scappati e non per il mio lato estetico


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc sono d'accordo con te le ho postate apposta, voglio proprio vedere se hanno le palle per farsi vedere, la troia tutti possono farla basta che la dai via, ma se sono gli altri a chiedertela è diverso.


Ah ottimo stai sfidando gli omaccioni qui  sai che potresti andare incontro a delusioni?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Forse lavorando spesso con uomini vi capisco meglio, però caz.. Non la dò via. E comunque a vedere una che lo c..si ecciterebbe anche un mulo, si stava parlando di potenziale strutturale non di capacità elettive, materia pura. Nikka era una minaccia? credimi ci sono uomini che sono scappati e non per il mio lato estetico


ma figurati Nicka che minaccia.....
pero magari parlaci un po con nicka......potresti migliorare anche il potenzione intellettivo, oltre che quello strutturale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Forse lavorando spesso con uomini vi capisco meglio, però caz.. Non la dò via. E comunque a vedere una che lo c..si ecciterebbe anche un mulo, si stava parlando di potenziale strutturale non di capacità elettive, materia pura. Nikka era una minaccia? credimi ci sono uomini che sono scappati e non per il mio lato estetico


scusa ma perchè ce l'hai con Nicka?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma qualcuno ti ha chiesto di postare foto? No*
> Non capisco perchè dovremmo postarle noi
> Il sito di ZOCCOLE (che palle sti puntini, ti fai scopare da chiunque e poi metti i puntini?) quale sarebbe?


Beh oddio.... Chiesto espressamente no. Però delle sue foto laide aiuterebbero non poco a capire le motivazioni del cognato e anche la precipitosa celerità del marito.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> é arrivata Moira Orfei, circo a tre piste, venghino venghino siore e siori che più gente entra più bestie si vedono.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi fate lo sconto?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> vado contro i miei interessi voyeuristici, ma a Miss credo...non che io abbia un intuito da 007 (Lizzi e le sue missioni segrete sono ben altro), ma non ce la vedo a mentire definendosi gnocca senza esserlo. Esiste uno stile che si percepisce dalle righe che si postano, e Miss ce l'ha ...


Ce l'ha senza dubbio. Ma gli interessi voyeuristici battono le deduzioni logiche :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Beh oddio.... Chiesto espressamente no. Però *delle sue foto laide* aiuterebbero non poco a capire le motivazioni del cognato e anche la precipitosa celerità del marito.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Beh oddio.... Chiesto espressamente no. Però delle sue foto laide aiuterebbero non poco a capire le motivazioni del cognato e anche la precipitosa celerità del marito.


Guarda che le ha postate...
Non capisco perché chiede a noi di postarle


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Rettifico sbriciolata


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' qui il punto. lo so io, basta cosi. non ho mica bisogno di farlo vedere a tutto il forum....
> pero per dire...che c entra fare la troia?
> allora io pubblico una foto di me che me magno na banana ....vogliamo fare cosi?


Avrebbe il suo perchè... con la giusta espressione sul viso :up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no ma poi se non credi *puoi chiedere*...ma non sono gnocca....io sono una dolcezza unica...che e' un altra cosa...
> ho un gran corpo ma solo grazie allo sport, e vivo di rendita, detto questo sono nana...1 metro 56...che sfiga


ci credo...ma chiedo lo stesso!!!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no ma poi se non credi puoi chiedere...ma non sono gnocca....io sono una dolcezza unica...che e' un altra cosa...
> ho un gran corpo ma solo grazie allo sport, e vivo di rendita, detto questo sono nana...1 metro 56...che sfiga


Come mia moglie e mia figlia, quindi sei BELLISSIMA


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Farfalla qualcuno metteva in dubbio la veridicità del mio sesso


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ottimo stai sfidando gli omaccioni qui  sai che potresti andare incontro a delusioni?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ci credo...ma chiedo lo stesso!!!



ma allora giusto ad un paio....ma non ti dico chi


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Farfalla qualcuno metteva in dubbio la veridicità del mio sesso


alloa bastava mettere la foto delle tue mani....o anche solo naso e labbra per dire....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rettifico sbriciolata


in che senso, scusa? 
Mi devo preoccupare?
Perchè, non so a casa tua, ma a casa mia quando ti dicono che ti rettificano non è una cosa bella bella bella.
Alla tua unica ammiratrice, poi.
Mi racconti dell'altro estraneo?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Beh oddio.... Chiesto espressamente no. Però delle sue foto laide aiuterebbero non poco a capire le motivazioni del cognato e anche la precipitosa celerità del marito.


Io le ho chieste via email, ma se le mette qui va benissimo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Farfalla qualcuno metteva in dubbio la veridicità del mio sesso


E adesso che hai postato foto di una donna (che sia tu chi lo stabilisce) hai fugato i dubbi?
A me sembra una bella scusa per mostrarti. Contenta tu


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma allora giusto ad un paio....ma non ti dico chi


rettifico: stile discutibile......


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che le ha postate...
> Non capisco perché chiede a noi di postarle


Mica erano laide! 

Le chiede per un senso di sfida, che voi potreste raccogliere per darle uno schiaffo morale...

Gara! Gara! Gara!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Farfalla qualcuno metteva in dubbio la veridicità del mio sesso


Potresti ancora essere un travestito, con tutti quei vestiti addosso... vogliamo le prove :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che le ha postate...
> Non capisco perché chiede a noi di postarle


Ah scusa me le ero perse.  :carneval:

Secondo me il cognato ha ragione a mettere da parte le questioni morali e volersela trombare. Massima solidarietà e fraterna vicinanza al cognato.

P.S.: ma sono slip o pelo?
P.S. 2: chiedi a Babbo Natale un telefono con una fotocamera decente, please


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma allora giusto ad un paio....ma non ti dico chi


Io! Io! Io! :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> rettifico: stile discutibile......


ma che e' che rettificate tutti oggi? in che senso poi stile discutibile?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ah scusa me le ero perse.  :carneval:
> 
> Secondo me il cognato ha ragione a mettere da parte le questioni morali e volersela trombare. Massima solidarietà e fraterna vicinanza al cognato.
> 
> ...


ma uno slip ovviamente


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E adesso che hai postato foto di una donna (che sia tu chi lo stabilisce) hai fugato i dubbi?
> A me sembra una bella scusa per mostrarti. Contenta tu


Deve mettere una foto con scritto Tradinet... e molta più pelle esposta


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

La finite di rompere le palle a Lizzi, brutta manica di malgodute. 

Lizzi, Oscuro ed io siamo fratelli, tanto a te sto particolare non disturba vero ?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ah scusa me le ero perse.  :carneval:
> 
> Secondo me il cognato ha ragione a mettere da parte le questioni morali e volersela trombare. Massima solidarietà e fraterna vicinanza al cognato.
> 
> ...


Sono riuscito a vedere la foto quasi nera... ma accendi quella luce, che non hai niente di cui non andare ORGOGLIOSA :up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Farfalla qualcuno metteva in dubbio la veridicità del mio sesso





farfalla ha detto:


> E adesso che hai postato foto di una donna (che sia tu chi lo stabilisce) hai fugato i dubbi?
> A me sembra una bella scusa per mostrarti. Contenta tu


Beh, io i dubbi li ho espressi DOPO la sfilata fotografica....che - ammettiamolo, dai, Lizzi - è un pò na cafonata..una _excusatio non petita _che lascia tanti tanti dubbi circa il tuo essere adolescente...o un maschietto...

Comunque, hai presente il film "Viola"? tu sembri il personaggio maschile.....vagamente...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E adesso che hai postato foto di una donna (che sia tu chi lo stabilisce) hai fugato i dubbi?
> A me sembra una bella scusa per mostrarti. Contenta tu


Dirimiamo la vexata quaestio: ci vorrebbe una foto di Lizzi con una scritta sul seno "Marito=Nigel Mansell" oppure "Cognato=Pacciani".


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma uno slip ovviamente


Spero perchè preferisco glabra.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Mi dispiace di deluderti vinc , non sono una nana.  Non saprei cosa dire, sarebbe stato bello vedere queste super gnocche ma loro grazia sono troppo superiori per mettersi in mutande su di un sito di z....


Noooo che delusione non hai le palle!!!! Tu sfidi a colpi di selfie le donne invece di sfidare gli uomini negli orgasmi... BOCCIATA... studia, ripassa e riprova gli esami a giugno :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Spero perchè preferisco glabra.


lo speriamo tutti president, lo speriamo tutti


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Noooo che delusione non hai le palle!!!! Tu sfidi a colpi di selfie le donne invece di sfidare gli uomini negli orgasmi... BOCCIATA... studia, ripassa e riprova gli esami a giugno :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che e' che rettificate tutti oggi? in che senso poi stile discutibile?


scherzooooo...
che ne so: mi aspettavo un invito, un album di foto zippate, una videochiamata. Mica un "un paio lo sanno, ma non ti dico chi". Cioè, Miss, non sei entrata nello spirito del thread!!!!!!


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Spero perchè preferisco glabra.


:up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sono riuscito a vedere la foto quasi nera... ma accendi quella luce, che non hai niente di cui non andare ORGOGLIOSA :up:


tu devi avere il testosterone a palla, per vedere qualcosa....:rotfl:


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Innanzi tutto pretendo per intelligenza che gli uomini dicano espressamente a miss caciotta se guardando una mano, un piede ed una bocca, capite se state guardanda la foto di una donna? Secondo, Vinc che c.. Dici sei su di un sito di tradimenti mica sulla posta del cuore di nonna pina. E poi presidente è tutta natura non mutandine, non vedrai di più, solo chi mi ha scop.. Ha visto di più


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> scherzooooo...
> che ne so: mi aspettavo un invito, un album di foto zippate, una videochiamata. Mica un "un paio lo sanno, ma non ti dico chi". Cioè, Miss, non sei entrata nello spirito del thread!!!!!!


hai ragione...devo imparare a fare meglio la zoccola....
uomini...sempre i soliti pisellari


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in che senso, scusa?
> Mi devo preoccupare?
> Perchè, non so a casa tua, ma a casa mia quando ti dicono che ti rettificano non è una cosa bella bella bella.
> Alla tua *unica ammiratrice*, poi.
> Mi racconti dell'altro estraneo?


Sbri...direi che non sei UNICA...(e non parlo di tutti quelli che le avranno scritto in privato....sarei proprio curioso...)


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto pretendo per intelligenza che gli uomini dicano espressamente a miss caciotta se guardando una mano, un piede ed una bocca, capite se state guardanda la foto di una donna? Secondo, Vinc che c.. Dici sei su di un sito di tradimenti mica sulla posta del cuore di nonna pina. E poi presidente è tutta natura non mutandine, non vedrai di più, *solo chi mi ha scop.. Ha visto di più*


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto pretendo per intelligenza che gli uomini dicano espressamente a miss caciotta se guardando una mano, un piede ed una bocca, capite se state guardanda la foto di una donna? Secondo, Vinc che c.. Dici sei su di un sito di tradimenti mica sulla posta del cuore di nonna pina. E poi presidente è tutta natura non mutandine, non vedrai di più, solo chi mi ha scop.. Ha visto di più


Lizzi bella, non autocensurare, vuoi scrivere CAZZO ? Scrivilo


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Spero perchè preferisco glabra.


niente pres, rettifico pure io....e' tutta natura....nada mutanda


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> tu devi avere il testosterone a palla, per vedere qualcosa....:rotfl:


Basta avvicinarsi al monitor e spostare la testa per il controluce... dopo un po' appare tutto :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Sbri...direi che non sei UNICA...(e non parlo di tutti quelli che le avranno scritto in privato....sarei proprio curioso...)


Unica tra le donne, che sono tutte geloZe e invidioZe, caro il mio Don Diego.
... ma sono incompresa, come puoi vedere.


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

A tubarao piace con le parolacce


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto pretendo per intelligenza che gli uomini dicano espressamente a miss caciotta se guardando una mano, un piede ed una bocca, capite se state guardanda la foto di una donna? Secondo, Vinc che c.. Dici sei su di un sito di tradimenti mica sulla posta del cuore di nonna pina. E poi presidente è tutta natura non mutandine, non vedrai di più, solo chi mi ha scop.. Ha visto di più


Ma perché CAZZO metti i puntini ?????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Unica tra le donne*, che sono tutte geloZe e invidioZe, caro il mio Don Diego.
> ... ma sono incompresa, come puoi vedere.



ma neanche per sogno

ci sono anch'io, dubitavi?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> A tubarao piace con le parolacce


No. Io meno


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc che c.. Dici sei su di un *sito di tradimenti* mica sulla posta del cuore di nonna pina. E poi presidente è *tutta natura non mutandine*, non vedrai di più, solo chi mi ha scop.. Ha visto di più


E' un sito di tradimenti, ma dalla parte dei traditi (più o meno)

Tutta natura? Wow, altamente geometrica, vado a rivedere bene :carneval:


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Adesso però, tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di essere così bravi dovrebbero fare vedere almeno come ce l'hanno, se è vero che sono maschietti e non troll


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto *pretendo per intelligenza *che gli uomini dicano espressamente a miss caciotta se guardando una mano, un piede ed una bocca, capite se state guardanda la foto di una donna? Secondo, Vinc che c.. Dici sei su di un sito di tradimenti mica sulla posta del cuore di nonna pina. E poi presidente è tutta natura non mutandine, non vedrai di più, solo chi mi ha scop.. Ha visto di più


orcocan.


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Adesso però, tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di essere così bravi dovrebbero fare vedere almeno come ce l'hanno, se è vero che sono maschietti e non troll


la curiosità è femmina......
ecco il mio :coglione:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Adesso però, tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di essere così bravi dovrebbero fare vedere almeno come ce l'hanno, se è vero che sono maschietti e non troll


Se mi mandi una foto chiara via email, ti mando quello che vuoi


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hai ragione...devo imparare a fare meglio la zoccola....
> uomini...sempre i soliti pisellari




cioè...a moi??????


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ti adoro! Farfalla che m.. Vuoi co stè ca... Di puntini


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma neanche per sogno
> 
> ci sono anch'io, dubitavi?


ohhh.
Brava.
Facciamo un comitato per liberare Lizzi dai puntini?
Perchè porella pare che il pudore le impedisca di esprimersi liberamente.
E' timida, come si evince dal racconto del presentat arm.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perché CAZZO metti i puntini ?????


non ho piu verdi per te 
ma...credo che provocarci


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto pretendo per intelligenza


mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


>


Tranquillo Gas, è stato solo un attimo, comunque.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> cioè...a moi??????


be....parlami d amore vince'


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto pretendo per intelligenza che gli uomini dicano espressamente a miss caciotta se guardando una mano, un piede ed una bocca, capite se state guardanda la foto di una donna? Secondo, *Vinc che c.. Dici sei su di un sito di tradimenti mica sulla posta del cuore di nonna pina*. E poi presidente è tutta natura non mutandine, non vedrai di più, solo chi mi ha scop.. Ha visto di più


ti riferisci alle mie interpretazioni del tuo ipocrita "z...."? che vorrei esplicitassi...
o a quando ti davo del probabile adolescente pippettaro citando un film che mi piace assai (se non altro per le performances di Stefania Rocca)


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Rew il primo passo l'ho fatto io(sicurissima di me stessa) adesso tocca a voi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohhh.
> Brava.
> *Facciamo un comitato* per liberare Lizzi dai puntini?
> Perchè porella pare che il pudore le impedisca di esprimersi liberamente.
> E' timida, come si evince dal racconto del presentat arm.


presente.

@lizzi: libera la Jane che c'è in te


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che stai dicendo?


tu dille di sì e non fare domande o ti arrivano gli Incursori in casa :nuke:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew il primo passo l'ho fatto io(sicurissima di me stessa) adesso tocca a voi



se vuoi te li descrivo io uno ad uno, mandami mp


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzi bella, non autocensurare, vuoi scrivere CAZZO ? Scrivilo


è che è abituata ad abbreviarlo.
Certo che pure tu sei inZenZiBBile.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ti adoro! Farfalla che m.. Vuoi co stè ca... Di puntini


M.. Sta per?


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquillo Gas, è stato solo un attimo, comunque.


mi era salita la pressione.....


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Vinc hai detto che ho esagerato, ok è un sito più per cornuti/e che per traditori ma non c'è scritto cornuti.net


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> niente pres, rettifico pure io....e' tutta natura....nada mutanda


Mortacci. Pare il Mullah Omar (che non a caso c'aveva un occhio solo...).


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc hai detto che ho esagerato, ok è un sito più per cornuti/e che per traditori ma non c'è scritto cornuti.net



Infatti il tuo unico referente,posso essere io


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc hai detto che ho esagerato, ok è un sito più per cornuti/e che per traditori ma non c'è scritto cornuti.net


stai diventando offensiva...ridimensionati un attimino.....


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Diciamo che ad impostare in modo corretto il tablet il vedo non vedo basta a far capire che non si tratta di una troll, poi ognuno la pensi come vuole misure, proporzioni, a me l'unica cosa che mi è stata detta dagli uomini BONA... Questo mi dice che le mie proporzioni rispecchiano quelle dei canoni da bonazza e mi accontento. La maniglia l'ho fatta mettere apposta alta perchè mi è più comoda altrimenti dovrei abbassarmi, rew ci sei quasi


guarda che l'essere troll non è relativo al fatto che tu sia verde,squamosa e coi canini sporgenti.

Resta il fatto che quella dei corpi speciali che ti vengono a salvare dall'organizzazione criminale che ti voleva fare la pelle è decisamente la migliore dell'anno,forse del decennio


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

:rotfl:





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mortacci. Pare il Mullah Omar (che non a caso c'aveva un occhio solo...).


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti il tuo unico referente,posso essere io


È la tua donna. Sognorilità e cultura
Manda la tua mail che é fatta!!!


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti il tuo unico referente,posso essere io



Ciao

certo, nonnino ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Miss caciotta ti ricordo che sono cornuta anch'io. Non ho capito presidente non era ciò che ti aspettavi? Roma ma che voi? Se nun te va bè è così lo stesso


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc hai detto che ho esagerato, ok è un sito più per cornuti/e che per traditori ma non c'è scritto cornuti.net


ho detto che chiamare zoccole delle forumiste è esagerato si. Ma ho cercato, nonostante pare che non lo meriti, di farlo con garbo.
Ora...a me piace vezzeggiare e paraculare....ma dare della zoccola a qualcuno richiederebbe prove un tantinello argomentate..che so: farsi sditalinare dal cognato, mandare foto a fessa più o meno di fuori in giro per l'etere, reputare normale farsi palpare la notte di natale...cose così.
Ma c'è chi - come il sottoscritto - non attribuisce patenti di mignottaggine neanche in tali estreme circostanze.

Sono sfortunato con te, non riesco a farmi leggere: ti ho ripetutamente spiegato che non sono un cornuto...e che svolgo volontariato in favore di aspiranti traditori/traditrici conoscendo l'aspetto godereccio (cui aneli, e si capisce...) ma anche il rovescio della medaglia, inevitabile.


----------



## perplesso (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una volta nella vita posso chiedere io il riassunto?
> Mi sono letta le ultime pagine... graduata.. alta.. armadio...
> 
> Per favore sembra divertente...


siamo partiti col marito di Lizzi che ahilui spara la cartuccia in 120 secondi al massimo; poi siamo passati al cognato che la fruga dietro le tende con tutta la famiglia dall'altra parte.

ci ha resi edotti che marito e cognato sono soliti rimpallarsi le donne come fossero palline da tennis ed infatti una mattina Lizzi s'è svegliata e ha trovato nel letto l'invasor parente.

ora siamo tutti rapiti dal suo racconto in cui credo i Rangers americani ed i Parà della Folgore si sono precipitati a salvarla dalla Moggi%Co. che le volevano fare la festa per non s'è capito quale ragione.

Ora sta sfidando le forumiste a posare quantomeno in babydoll come lei per dimostrare che non sono timide.

Qui il cielo è grigio


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Miss caciotta ti ricordo che sono cornuta anch'io. Non ho capito presidente non era ciò che ti aspettavi? Roma ma che voi? Se nun te va bè è così lo stesso


Ti preferivano depilata


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È la tua donna. Sognorilità e cultura
> Manda la tua mail che é fatta!!!


io sarei  cosi'???????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Be'scritto da chi si scopava allegramente,il migliore amico del marito..e'un complimento


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Miss caciotta ti ricordo che sono cornuta anch'io. Non ho capito presidente non era ciò che ti aspettavi? Roma ma che voi? Se nun te va bè è così lo stesso


non vuol dire nulla che tu sia cornuta...
tu no, ma ci sono utenti che ancora soffrono per le corna ...e non e' carino sentirsi dire cornuti e zoccole o sito di zoccole...
e cmq non puo essere cosi,....na depilatina te la potevi pure da' prima di farti le foto.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sarei  cosi'???????:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Be'scritto da chi si scopava allegramente,il migliore amico del marito..e'un complimento


Non tu saresti così. 
Hai sempre detto che ti piacciono le donne signorili e colte e lei dice di esserlo.
Non era il migliore amico di mio marito e non capisco cosa c'entri


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti preferivano depilata


ovvio direi


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è che è abituata ad abbreviarlo.
> Certo che pure tu sei inZenZiBBile.


Ma abbrevia anche gli orgasmi? :singleeye:


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Vinc il titolo di paracu....non te lo tolgo mica, del resto capisco, chi fa volontariato deve tenersi buono tutto, non era un giudizio a te ma alla tua affermazione, se la dò via e stò assieme ad un'altro sono Z.....non c'è bisogno che qualcuno arrivi con le prove provate, e comunque non era diretto a nessuna in specifico ma è un sito di TRADIMENTI


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo partiti col marito di Lizzi che ahilui spara la cartuccia in 120 secondi al massimo; poi siamo passati al cognato che la fruga dietro le tende con tutta la famiglia dall'altra parte.
> 
> ci ha resi edotti che marito e cognato sono soliti rimpallarsi le donne come fossero palline da tennis ed infatti una mattina Lizzi s'è svegliata e ha trovato nel letto l'invasor parente.
> 
> ...


però ci possono essere spunti da non disdegnare...credo che l'agonismo vada sempre incitato, ecco...


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

ma porc...putt.. e io che sono in ufficio e non posso aprire le foto


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo partiti col marito di Lizzi che ahilui spara la cartuccia in 120 secondi al massimo; poi siamo passati al cognato che la fruga dietro le tende con tutta la famiglia dall'altra parte.
> 
> ci ha resi edotti che marito e cognato sono soliti rimpallarsi le donne come fossero palline da tennis ed infatti una mattina Lizzi s'è svegliata e ha trovato nel letto l'invasor parente.
> 
> ...



Grassie 

Ma graduata perchè lei è militare? Di alto grado?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc il titolo di paracu....non te lo tolgo mica, del resto capisco, chi fa volontariato deve tenersi buono tutto, non era un giudizio a te ma alla tua affermazione, se la dò via e stò assieme ad un'altro sono Z.....non c'è bisogno che qualcuno arrivi con le prove provate, e comunque non era diretto a nessuna in specifico ma è un sito di TRADIMENTI


ok, continuo a non capire. Paraculo? illustra...che vuol dire tenersi buono tutto? ti ho dato del "maschietto adolescente"..meno buonista di così...

Illustrami, quindi: è un sito di cornuti/e, poi di zoccole (le traditrici) e non hai ancora definito i traditori...stupiscici con la tua verve..

P.S. Vedo che gli standards culturali delle Forze Armate hanno subito un tonfo mica da ridere.
E pensare che sono i poveri Marò ad essere rimasti in India.....


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti preferivano depilata





gas ha detto:


> ovvio direi


beh, in parte è vero. Ma dà un senso di anticonformismo. Ricorda i miei primi pornazzi..un peluche vintage che move il core, ecco...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma porc...putt.. e io che sono in ufficio e non posso aprire le foto


Virus dell'abbreviazione?


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Vinc Vedi spesso capita alle persone sbagliate!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

*Lizzi*

me le mandi in mp a me le foto tue?
io sono femmina (fedele, quindi non zoccola mi spiace) ma gradirei lo stesso....dico sul serio


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Mi dispiace per chi si prende così sul serio, sono d'accordo sul brio un po' di competizione divertente per distaccarsi dai doveri, ma dover disquisire in termini filosofici su tradimenti o possibili tradimenti?


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzi bella, non autocensurare, vuoi scrivere CAZZO ? Scrivilo


E dai che è timida:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Si arrossisce solo a sentirla la parolaChe tenera.....


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> M.. Sta per?


Minchia. Ho più dubbi per i puntini successivi


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti il tuo unico referente,posso essere io


Facciamo noi due


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per chi si prende così sul serio, sono d'accordo sul brio un po' di competizione divertente per distaccarsi dai doveri, ma dover disquisire in termini filosofici su tradimenti o possibili tradimenti?


infatti. meglio i selfie e qualche stronzata sulle teste di cuoio.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Miss caciotta ti ricordo che sono cornuta anch'io. Non ho capito presidente non era ciò che ti aspettavi? Roma ma che voi? Se nun te va bè è così lo stesso


Roma? Non sei de Brescia? :rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> me le mandi in mp a me le foto tue?
> io sono femmina (fedele, quindi non zoccola mi spiace) ma gradirei lo stesso....dico sul serio





Lizzi ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per chi si prende così sul serio, sono d'accordo sul brio un po' di competizione divertente per distaccarsi dai doveri, ma dover disquisire in termini filosofici su tradimenti o possibili tradimenti?


Miss, la tua è concorrenza sleale...Lizzi è superiore: non credo distingua tra uomini e donne..anzi, Liz: dammi uno schiaffo morale!

Liz...tutto è filosofia, e le nostre scelte hanno un perchè. E, se non è evidente, meglio chiacchierarne e tirarlo fuori.


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

Facendo finta un attimo che qui sia tutto vero, io sono sempre piu' triste per quel povero bambino...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, in parte è vero. Ma dà un senso di anticonformismo. Ricorda i miei primi pornazzi..un peluche vintage che move il core, ecco...


Che poi, il peluche ordinato ha il suo perchè :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Miss, la tua è concorrenza sleale...Lizzi è superiore: non credo distingua tra uomini e donne..anzi, Liz: dammi uno schiaffo morale!
> 
> Liz...tutto è filosofia, e le nostre scelte hanno un perchè. E, se non è evidente, meglio chiacchierarne e tirarlo fuori.


perche sleale?
infatti voglio proprio vedere se non fa distinzioni, a me foto ancora non ne sono arrivate....

poii oh....zitto un po...se stai buono ti passo tutto sottobanco aggratisse


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Roma? Non sei de Brescia? :rotfl:


la sfumatura ricciola indica Lombardia - comparto est. Brescia. o almeno Bergamo, ecco. Treviglio...insomma più comodo Segrate, se proprio basta essere ad est di Milano..


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Si sò de brescia ma il romano lo conosco e non solo quello. Mi u capisti, mona. Comunque caciotta se può consolarti imparerai a sopportare anche il peso delle corna.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo partiti col marito di Lizzi che ahilui spara la cartuccia in 120 secondi al massimo; poi siamo passati al cognato che la fruga dietro le tende con tutta la famiglia dall'altra parte.
> 
> ci ha resi edotti che marito e cognato sono soliti rimpallarsi le donne come fossero palline da tennis ed infatti una mattina Lizzi s'è svegliata e ha trovato nel letto l'invasor parente.
> 
> ...


Grazie x il riassunto. Eliade ha ragione, sei bravo a farli... [emoji4]


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Che poi, il peluche ordinato ha il suo perchè :carneval:


ordinato???? tu pure mi sa che sei abituato al Mato Grosso.....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Si sò de brescia ma il romano lo conosco e non solo quello. Mi u capisti, mona. Comunque caciotta se può consolarti imparerai a sopportare anche il peso delle corna.


non ci siamop capite....non ho corna...grazie ad Ondron
mi mandi ste foto?


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc hai detto che ho esagerato, ok è un sito più per cornuti/e che per traditori ma non c'è scritto cornuti.net


Tempo fa c'era chi voleva modificare il sottotitolo del forum...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ordinato???? tu pure mi sa che sei abituato al Mato Grosso.....


Mica ho detto che quello della foto è ordinato 
Però è geometrico ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per chi si prende così sul serio, *sono d'accordo sul brio un po' di competizione *divertente per distaccarsi dai doveri, ma dover disquisire in termini filosofici su tradimenti o possibili tradimenti?


ah ma qui di competizioni ne facciamo tante,sai?
Me ne ricordo una bellissima che aveva iniziato Tuba sulla più grande stronzata sparata dal traditore immediatamente dopo la scoperta...
Tuo marito che t'ha detto, ad esempio?
Era una cosa in famiglia pure quella o si era lanciato nella cerchia delle conoscenze?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche sleale?
> infatti voglio proprio vedere se non fa distinzioni, a me foto ancora non ne sono arrivate....
> 
> poii oh....zitto un po...se stai buono ti passo tutto sottobanco aggratisse


Ok...il primo che arraffa fa girare. Ma solo per massoni veri.:amici:


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Tra mito del carro e critica della ragion pura mi sono ammosciata. Volevo raccontarvene un'altra, ma con un umore diverso, magari domani. Ci penso


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ok...il primo che arraffa fa girare. Ma solo per massoni veri.:amici:


misa che tgira che ti rigira alla fine chiacchera chiacchera ma.......zum zum zum zum zum zum


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Tra mito del carro e critica della ragion pura mi sono ammosciata. Volevo raccontarvene un'altra, ma con un umore diverso, magari domani. Ci penso


E che ci lasci così tutto il giorno?


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Meglio che mi iscriva a favella.it, o filosofeggiando in tradimenti.com, o ........


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Tra mito del carro e critica della ragion *pura* mi sono *ammosciata*. Volevo raccontarvene un'altra, ma con un umore diverso, magari domani. Ci penso


1) di puro qui davvero c'è poco, Cherie...
2)vedo che ti cominci ad adattare a tuo marito. Sono certo che troverete nuovi ritmi di coppia...

No, dai, resta...guarda che sono a tua completa disposizione. Mandi qualche foto a me e a Miss?


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Tra mito del carro e critica della ragion pura mi sono ammosciata. Volevo raccontarvene un'altra, ma con un umore diverso, magari domani. Ci penso


però, anche tu....
non ci puoi lasciare in sospeso in questo modo
non puoi rinviare a domani 
quà già il tempo è di un grigiore senza paragoni
per cui almeno tu, ci puoi sollazzare


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Meglio che mi iscriva a favella.it, o filosofeggiando in tradimenti.com, o ........


io resterei qui...secondo me il futuro ci riserva grandi soddisfazioni


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Meglio che mi iscriva a favella.it, o filosofeggiando in tradimenti.com, o ........



peccato, potevi conoscere me l'unica e vera sommelier del forum 
au revoir, cherie 

:-*


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io resterei qui...secondo me il futuro ci riserva grandi soddisfazioni


oppure..... grandi INSODDISFAZIONI


----------



## Divì (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcuno le levi il pc e le dia un vocabolario...e dopo taaaaaaaaanto cazzo!!


invertirei l'ordine, con tanto cazzo smette di scrivere e non le serve il vocabolario


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Beh......più tardi devo andare a lavoro, però in ogni caso sarebbe stato bello raccontarsi le cazzate ,come dicono alcuni, vicendevolmente. Che io abbia, a quanto pare, una vita interessante non è la prima volta che mi si viene detto, sono contenda di essere arrivate a 36 viaggiando sulla corsia di sorpasso dovrei condividerla con chi potrebbe capire meglio.


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Beh......più tardi devo andare a lavoro, però in ogni caso sarebbe stato bello raccontarsi le cazzate ,come dicono alcuni, vicendevolmente. Che io abbia, a quanto pare, una vita interessante non è la prima volta che mi si viene detto, sono contenda di essere arrivate a 36 viaggiando sulla corsia di sorpasso dovrei condividerla con chi potrebbe capire meglio.


trentasei?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> trentasei?


anni gas, non uomini


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

vice'....niente
e' sempre cosi....appena le stimoli un attimo.....si spaventano e puf....
sempre la solita storia....


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> anni gas, non uomini


grazie.
infatti non riuscivo ad associare.....


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

secondo me vuole incuriosirci oltremodo


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Gas, già devo sollazzarmi da sola visto che mio marito dorme. Cerchi sollazzo ma se non corrispondete almeno nelle battute che cerchi. Trentasei sono troppi? Effettivamente scrivendo ho avuto l'impressione che la media sul sito sia 20.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Beh......più tardi devo andare a lavoro, però in ogni caso sarebbe stato bello raccontarsi le cazzate ,come dicono alcuni, vicendevolmente. Che io abbia, a quanto pare, una vita interessante non è la prima volta che mi si viene detto, sono contenda di essere arrivate a 36 *viaggiando sulla corsia di sorpasso* dovrei condividerla con chi potrebbe capire meglio.


Citazione da Cars


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Gas, già devo sollazzarmi da sola visto che mio marito dorme. Cerchi sollazzo ma se non corrispondete almeno nelle battute che cerchi. Trentasei sono troppi? Effettivamente scrivendo ho avuto l'impressione che la media sul sito sia 20.


Dorme alle 11???


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Gas, già devo sollazzarmi da sola visto che mio marito dorme. Cerchi sollazzo ma se non corrispondete almeno nelle battute che cerchi. Trentasei sono troppi? Effettivamente scrivendo ho avuto l'impressione che la media sul sito sia 20.


mi dispiace che tu debba sollazzarti da sola in mancanza di un maschietto 
comunque quà, non tutti sanno apprezzare..... sai com'è.........


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Dorme subito dopo, ieri 30 secondi forse


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Dorme alle 11???


scusa, ma anche tu....
non è stato ieri sera che ha fatto la sveltina? per cui non regge.....

mica come noi.......


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Si vede gas non dici nulla comment e basta, state cercando di annoiarvi in gruppo? Peccato ne avevo una sull'ottico


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

ma e' comprensibile, con quel popo' di donna che si ritrova...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Dorme subito dopo, ieri 30 secondi forse


ma smettila, non sono cose carine da scrivere sul marito.


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Dorme subito dopo, ieri 30 secondi forse


beh, comunque la colpa è anche un po tua.....
non farlo addormentare.... gli argomenti li hai........

o sbaglio?


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Si vede gas non dici nulla comment e basta, state cercando di annoiarvi in gruppo? Peccato ne avevo una sull'ottico


cosa vuoi sapere?

io ne ho una sull'otorinolaringoiatra


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

*lizzi*

io non la capisco....vuole farci divertire? si, e noi cosa diciamo? si...
dove sta il probelma?
nois iamo qui eh? prontissimi/e
sei tu che prima vieni poi te ne vai poi torni no poi l ottico...ao'


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:
			
		

> Meglio che mi iscriva a favella.it, o filosofeggiando in tradimenti.com, o ........



Scusa cara ma sei giovane e bellissima perché non pareggi i conti cercandoti un bell'uomo ma soprattutto dotato e ti fai delle sane scopate rilassanti e poi torni a casina dal tuo bel marito?

Credimi. Funziona.

Neppure ti puo' rinfacciare  qualcosa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Meglio che mi iscriva a favella.it, o filosofeggiando in tradimenti.com, o ........


NU!

Me l'avete fatta scappare prima che finisse di raccontare dell'estraneo.
Filistei.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> anni gas, non uomini


No dai facciamo uomini, così m'illudo un po' [emoji12]


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Dorme subito dopo, ieri 30 secondi forse


Ma quindi mentre scrivi qui trombi velocemente lì?


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma e' comprensibile, con quel popo' di donna che si ritrova...


ma che dici?
una donna così, non ti fa addormentare sicuramente.........


----------



## Higgins (30 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto...
> Aggiungendo solo un piccolisssimo particolare...
> 
> *Mai tradire con persone da cui poi non si può scappare...*
> ...





Erato' ha detto:


> ma io capisco come no.ma dico : c*on tutti sti maschi là fuori PROPRIO IL FRATELLO DEL MARITO si deve fare?!?*





Lizzi ha detto:


> Grazie per i consigli, LDS credo che tu abbia ragione è meglio che io rimanga me stessa e che non vada in giro a cornificare mio marito, del resto sono giovane problemi di trovare un'altro "paolo" che mi possa amare nemmeno. Di divorzi c'è ne sono a bizeffe mio figlio non si sentirà certamente diverso da altri, e magari mio marito si risveglierà dal suo letargo intimo. Mi siete stati di grande aiuto se prima avevo dei dubbi certamente adesso ho capito che la migliore cosa sia di comportarmi come ho sempre fatto, di non essere ipocrita, e sinceramente non ho necessità ne' di soldi e nemmeno di continuare a fare da mamma a mio marito a 36 anni, voglio essere moglie, un figlio l'ho già. Fanculo a tutti e due i fratelli che anche secondo me tramano assieme.





Lizzi ha detto:


> Dorme subito dopo, ieri 30 secondi forse


Che storia ragazzi
purtroppo non sono riuscito a leggere tutte le  90 pagine, ma vedo che avete traumatizzato la Lizzi!  

all'inizio volevo rispondere su quanto evidenziato in grassetto nei vostri messaggi: in generale farsi un aprente che poi ti ritrovi sempre davanti è una seccatura. 
Una mia trombamica si è fatta il vicino di casa e ogni volta è un cinema, ma vabbè ognuno fa quello che vuole. Il mio era solo un giudizio tecnico/pratico, non moralistico.

Ma quindi a quanto ho capito i due Jonas brothers si erano messi d'accordo...
Lizzi, che dirti: fai bene se te ne vai! 
Quali sono le ultime novità?


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> una donna così, non ti fa addormentare sicuramente.........


mi riferivo ai 30 secondi


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma quindi mentre scrivi qui trombi velocemente lì?


non credo....
penso che si sollazzi da sola... poverina.....


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, mi sono divertita anche oggi (nella prima parte). Cercherò di essere qui anche domani, magari con quella dell'ottico, aspettando qualche dettaglio vostro ma non cazz...si capiscono è non ci si entusiasma, anche perchè settimana prox turno lungo e forse non potrò spararmi le mie cazzverità (scegliete voi).


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> purtroppo non sono riuscito a leggere tutte le  90 pagine, ma vedo che avete traumatizzato la Lizzi!


se le leggi tutte capirai che è il contrario.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sono divertita anche oggi (nella prima parte). Cercherò di essere qui anche domani, *magari con quella dell'ottico*, aspettando qualche dettaglio vostro ma non cazz...si capiscono è non ci si entusiasma, anche perchè settimana prox turno lungo e forse non potrò spararmi le mie cazzverità (scegliete voi).


Perchè mi viene in mente un collirio?


----------



## Higgins (30 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> se le leggi tutte capirai che è il contrario.


Cioè?  È lei che alla fine se li è fatti entrambi?


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ragazzi, mi sono divertita anche oggi (nella prima parte). Cercherò di essere qui anche domani, magari con quella dell'ottico, aspettando qualche dettaglio vostro ma non cazz...si capiscono è non ci si entusiasma, anche perchè settimana prox turno lungo e forse non potrò spararmi le mie cazzverità (scegliete voi).


ti sei divertita tu, noi no perchè te ne vai senza darci altri dettagli


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Cioè?  È lei che alla fine se li è fatti entrambi?



vai a pag 71 e capirai


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Cioè?  È lei che alla fine se li è fatti entrambi?


no, è lei che ha traumatizzato tutti. non solo postando foto scollacciate ma anche raccontando di salvataggi in extremis da parte dei navy seals [tutti rigorosamente in erezione] o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Dalida (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vai a pag 71 e capirai


ecco.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

:nclpf:


----------



## Higgins (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vai a pag 71 e capirai





Dalida ha detto:


> no, è lei che ha traumatizzato tutti. non solo postando foto scollacciate ma anche raccontando di salvataggi in extremis da parte dei navy seals [tutti rigorosamente in erezione] o qualcosa del genere.





Simy ha detto:


> :nclpf:


Ahahahah! Ok ora mi sono aggiornato! 
Cose da pazzi... vi lasico qualche giorno e guarda che robe mi perdo! 
:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Beh......più tardi devo andare a lavoro, però in ogni caso sarebbe stato bello raccontarsi le cazzate ,come dicono alcuni, vicendevolmente. Che io abbia, a quanto pare, una vita interessante non è la prima volta che mi si viene detto, sono contenda di essere arrivate a 36 viaggiando sulla corsia di sorpasso dovrei condividerla con chi potrebbe capire meglio.


Avrei detto triste piuttosto che interessante.,,punti di vista diversi


----------



## zanna (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. *Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....*


Si ma in tutto questo Oscuro non ha profferito verbo ...


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Ma qualcuno che mi renda edotta del perché la graduata ce l'ha con me???


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno che mi renda edotta del perché la graduata ce l'ha con me???


si chiama nonnismo e poi tu hai quello che lei non ha.....


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno che mi renda edotta del perché la graduata ce l'ha con me???


perchè te sei invidiosa, volevi anche te il cognato e il fidanzato che ti palpavano in contemporanea


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno che mi renda edotta del perché la graduata ce l'ha con me???


Sarai stata sicuramente acida e scontrosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno che mi renda edotta del perché la graduata ce l'ha con me???


non si sa, io ho provato a chiedere. Ma tu ce l'hai con me adesso?


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno che mi renda edotta del perché la graduata ce l'ha con me???


è pure graduata?

ossignortenente


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sarai stata sicuramente acida e scontrosa


pensa a consolare la lizzi-m'attizzi e non contraddirmi la Nicka


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non si sa, io ho provato a chiedere. Ma tu ce l'hai con me adesso?


io,  vorrei averlo con te, ADESSO......


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> io, vorrei averlo con te, ADESSO......


sè, buoni tutti a broccolare quando Lizzi non c'è... e POI QUANDO C'E' AVETE OCCHI SOLO PER LEI CHE PURE LA FOTO BUIA, CONTROSOLE E CON IL MONITOR INCLINATO MI AVETE ANALIZZATO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Si ma in tutto questo Oscuro non ha profferito verbo ...


ma Lizzi LO VUOLE!!! Dai Oscuro faglielo vede'a Lizzi di cosa sei capace


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sè, buoni tutti a broccolare quando Lizzi non c'è... e POI QUANDO C'E' AVETE OCCHI SOLO PER LEI CHE PURE LA FOTO BUIA, CONTROSOLE E CON IL MONITOR INCLINATO MI AVETE ANALIZZATO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:kiss:


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sè, buoni tutti a broccolare quando Lizzi non c'è... e POI QUANDO C'E' AVETE OCCHI SOLO PER LEI CHE PURE LA FOTO BUIA, CONTROSOLE E CON IL MONITOR INCLINATO MI AVETE ANALIZZATO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E vero eh? Lizzi deve un servizio fotografico fatto per bene a questi maschioni


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Si ma in tutto questo Oscuro non ha profferito verbo ...


E' che sta sul treno per Brescia e non c'è segnale :rotfl:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

cmq senza tanto impegno, io ne invento una meglio di storia...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sè, buoni tutti a broccolare quando Lizzi non c'è... e POI QUANDO C'E' AVETE OCCHI SOLO PER LEI CHE PURE LA FOTO BUIA, CONTROSOLE E CON IL MONITOR INCLINATO MI AVETE ANALIZZATO:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con lei si può broccolare perchè non ci conosce :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Beh......più tardi devo andare a lavoro, però in ogni caso sarebbe stato bello raccontarsi le cazzate ,come dicono alcuni, vicendevolmente. Che io abbia, a quanto pare, una vita interessante non è la prima volta che mi si viene detto, sono contenda di essere arrivate a 36 viaggiando sulla corsia di sorpasso dovrei condividerla con chi potrebbe capire meglio.


Chissà le multe che hai beccato!!!!! Brava, torna e illustraci i tuoi trascorsi


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Con lei si può broccolare perchè non ci conosce :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma quella è una graduata, è in grado di ucciderti a mani nude :rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> cmq senza tanto impegno, io ne invento una meglio di storia...


cioè?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> cioè?


che quella che sta inventando lei nn ha senso


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> che quella che sta inventando lei nn ha senso


un po come lost...l ha mandata troppo avanti e adesso ha bisogno di tempo per ricollegare il tutto


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> un po come lost...l ha mandata troppo avanti e adesso ha bisogno di tempo per ricollegare il tutto


ma infatti alla fine di lost nn c'avevano più capito un cazzo manco gli autori


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

ma che cazz è successo nelle ultime 40 pagine....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma infatti alla fine di lost nn c'avevano più capito un cazzo manco gli autori


vero vero. io infatti mi riguardo sempre solo le rpime due stagioni 
sempre e solo quelle, le uniche due che hanno senso


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma infatti alla fine di lost nn c'avevano più capito un cazzo manco gli autori


Fino alla terza serie completa ci capivano eccome!


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma che cazz è successo nelle ultime 40 pagine....


mi sto chiedendo la stessa cosa :sonar:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Ahahahah! Ok ora mi sono aggiornato!
> Cose da pazzi... vi lasico qualche giorno e guarda che robe mi perdo!
> :rotfl:


non ci devi lasciare


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Nooo ma fatemi capire qualcuno a posato in baby doll??


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Nooo ma fatemi capire qualcuno a posato in baby doll??



pagina 71


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> pagina 71


adoro Simy - segnalibro.
a tutti "pag. 71"...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

questa è matta.

ma dite che è lei?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> adoro Simy - segnalibro.
> a tutti "pag. 71"...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti adoro anche io, mi hai fatto ricordare una cosa con il tuo "segnalibro" 
grazie


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> questa è matta.
> 
> ma dite che è lei?




uh ma se leggi il seguito c'è da ridere... dice che siamo tutte Z.... (ora i puntini sono a libera interpretazione)


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ti adoro anche io, mi hai fatto ricordare una cosa con il tuo "segnalibro"
> grazie


non so cosa ma...di niente!

è che mi fa impazzire vedere sto avatar di Lamù....che - senza troppe spiegazioni - "ho detto pag. 71, senti a me.." :rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Cioè ragazzi ma dove ho vissuto fino ad ora?? :singleeye:
Sentite un po' ma nella prima foto quella un po' scura porta gli slip o è parente di Marina Ripa di Meana?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> non so cosa ma...di niente!
> 
> è che mi fa impazzire vedere sto avatar di Lamù....che - senza troppe spiegazioni - "ho detto pag. 71, senti a me.." :rotfl:



e vabbè ma bisogna andare dritti al punto, senza troppi giri di parole. 

ma nulla di che, un utente a cui sono molto legata ( e che non scrive più) mi diceva sempre che ero la sua utente "post-it" perchè gli ricordavo le cose.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Cioè ragazzi ma dove ho vissuto fino ad ora?? :singleeye:
> Sentite un po' ma nella prima foto quella un po' scura porta gli slip o è parente di Marina Ripa di Meana?


la seconda che hai detto


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto


Ecco appunto hahaha :dito:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ecco appunto hahaha :dito:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2014)

oh, ora ho potuto apprezzare pure io...gli altri sono  a pranzo. A me non dispiace per quanto preferisca meno abbondanza tricotica (cit.)
cmq thread migliore tra tutti quelli che ho letto in questo forum :mexican:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Cioè ragazzi ma dove ho vissuto fino ad ora?? :singleeye:
> Sentite un po' ma nella prima foto quella *un po' scura* porta gli slip o è parente di Marina Ripa di Meana?


un pò?????????
comunque si, è un castoro. Credo mozzichi.


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> un pò?????????
> comunque si, è un castoro. Credo mozzichi.



Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita
mi ritrovai per una selva oscura,
ché la diritta via era smarrita.
Ahi quanto a dir qual era è cosa dura
esta selva selvaggia e aspra e forte
che nel pensier rinova la paura!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè ma bisogna andare dritti al punto, senza troppi giri di parole.
> 
> ma nulla di che, un utente a cui sono molto legata ( e che non scrive più) mi diceva sempre che ero la sua utente "post-it" perchè gli ricordavo le cose.


ho un'idea!!! Potresti dare uno schiaffo morale al Colonnello Marmotta, e fare foto con solo post-it....magari con su scritti i numeri progressivi secondo cui cadranno...

Vabbè, ci ho provato....sono certo che Lizzi non riterrà poco elegante la cosa...


----------



## Higgins (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non ci devi lasciare


Perdonami! Cercherò di non farlo più!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

Eccheccaspita però.

Ohi, la natura è quella.
Capito che si preferisce altro, soprattutto oggigiorno.
Ma se una se la vuole tenere così com'è? Non è permesso? Deve essere presa in giro?
E sono seria.


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eccheccaspita però.
> 
> Ohi, la natura è quella.
> Capito che si preferisce altro, soprattutto oggigiorno.
> ...



O perbacco ma ci mancherebbe ....tra l'altro sono ammirata io nemmeno se non mi depilassi per 6 mesi arriverei a cotanta superbia!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> uh ma se leggi il seguito c'è da ridere... dice che siamo tutte Z.... (ora i puntini sono a libera interpretazione)


zuzzurellone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eccheccaspita però.
> 
> Ohi, la natura è quella.
> Capito che si preferisce altro, soprattutto oggigiorno.
> ...


secondo me c'ha il riporto. E sono seria pure io. Almeno ci provo.


ma è difficile.


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me c'ha il riporto. E sono seria pure io. Almeno ci provo.
> 
> 
> ma è difficile.



Sbriciolataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :cappelli:


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2014)

ieri comunque la discussione è esplosa quando se ne è andata....
in centinaia di post.

oggi si è ammosciata.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> uh ma se leggi il seguito c'è da ridere... dice che siamo tutte Z.... (ora i puntini sono a libera interpretazione)


Secondo me quel post è stato travisato... anche perchè è scritto malamente


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ieri comunque la discussione è esplosa quando se ne è andata....
> in centinaia di post.
> 
> oggi si è ammosciata.


oppure ammosciato?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Cioè ragazzi ma dove ho vissuto fino ad ora?? :singleeye:
> Sentite un po' ma nella prima foto quella un po' scura porta gli slip o è parente di Marina Ripa di Meana?


Nature... detto da lei


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita
> mi ritrovai per una selva oscura,
> ché la diritta via era smarrita.
> Ahi quanto a dir qual era è cosa dura
> ...


Spero de sognammela stanotte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eccheccaspita però.
> 
> Ohi, la natura è quella.
> Capito che si preferisce altro, soprattutto oggigiorno.
> ...


Anche secondo me è più bella così... curata, ma a pelo lungo


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è più bella così... curata, ma a pelo lungo


ma dai, ogni volta devi portare con te spazzola e il phon


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ho un'idea!!! Potresti dare uno schiaffo morale al Colonnello Marmotta, e fare foto con solo post-it....magari con su scritti i numeri progressivi secondo cui cadranno...
> 
> Vabbè, ci ho provato....sono certo che Lizzi non riterrà poco elegante la cosa...


Ti avevo risposto su un post-it ma non mi carica da cellulare adesso...


----------



## georgemary (30 Settembre 2014)

ma avevo saputo di pubblicazione di selfie, ma dove sono?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Secondo me quel post è stato travisato... anche perchè è scritto malamente



travisato un par di palle


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma avevo saputo di pubblicazione di selfie, ma dove sono?


pagina 71


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma avevo saputo di pubblicazione di selfie, ma dove sono?


sempre a pagina 71


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> pagina 71


copiona


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è più bella così... curata, ma a pelo lungo



Ma va benissimo se piace liscia liscia... ognuno ha i suoi gusti... ma prenderla in giro perchè i SUOI gusti risultano un pò demodè è come prendere in giro perchè uno/a è basso/calvo/con le lentiggini.
Per me.

Ho capito che ci sono n altre cose su cui prenderla in giro. Appunto, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta, andiamo su quelle altre cose no?


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma avevo saputo di pubblicazione di selfie, ma dove sono?


sostituisco a Simy(povera anima ha bisogno di una pausa) : vai a pg71


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma va benissimo se piace liscia liscia... ognuno ha i suoi gusti... ma prenderla in giro perchè i SUOI gusti risultano un pò demodè è come prendere in giro perchè uno/a è basso/calvo/con le lentiggini.
> Per me.
> 
> Ho capito che ci sono n altre cose su cui prenderla in giro. Appunto, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta, andiamo su quelle altre cose no?


perchè te la prendi così tanto?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ti avevo risposto su un post-it ma non mi carica da cellulare adesso...


oh..mai una risposta in privato...tsè...


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> pagina 71


scusa.avevo pensato di farti riposare


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma va benissimo se piace liscia liscia... ognuno ha i suoi gusti... ma prenderla in giro perchè i SUOI gusti risultano un pò demodè è come prendere in giro perchè uno/a è basso/calvo/con le lentiggini.
> Per me.
> 
> Ho capito che ci sono n altre cose su cui prenderla in giro. Appunto, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta, andiamo su quelle altre cose no?



sono d'accordo..
COLONNELLO LIZZY RICHIAMATO IN SERVIZIO! Ce ne mandi altre???


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Spero de sognammela stanotte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Auguri allora !apa:


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Comunque diciamolo : se la difesa italiana si basa su una tipa che si fa i selfie nuda la mattina di fronte a uno specchio per pubblicarli qui siamo fottuti:scared::scared:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma va benissimo se piace liscia liscia... ognuno ha i suoi gusti... ma prenderla in giro perchè i SUOI gusti risultano un pò demodè è come prendere in giro perchè uno/a è basso/calvo/con le lentiggini.
> Per me.
> 
> Ho capito che ci sono n altre cose su cui prenderla in giro. Appunto, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta, andiamo su quelle altre cose no?


Scusa ma perchè' ti sei fissata su questa cosa? Ce l'hai cotonata anche tu?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Comunque diciamolo : se la difesa italiana si basa su una tipa che si fa i selfie nuda la mattina di fronte a uno specchio per pubblicarli qui siamo fottuti:scared::scared:


Parla con i tuoi connazionali. Digli d'invaderci al grido di: Spezzeremo le reni all'Italia  

Volesse il cielo.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma dai, ogni volta devi portare con te spazzola e il phon


Se merita, merita


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma avevo saputo di pubblicazione di selfie, ma dove sono?


Magari ce cascanoooooo... Oscuuuuuroooooo :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> travisato un par di palle


Parlava di un generico forum, mica di questo


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se merita, merita


hai ragione, però devi rinunciare a farle un po di coccole, perchè di tempo per rifare l'acconciatura la devi mettere :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè te la prendi così tanto?


Sarà castorina pure lei... non che ci sia nulla di male, ha quell'alone di mistero :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> sono d'accordo..
> COLONNELLO LIZZY RICHIAMATO IN SERVIZIO! Ce ne mandi altre???


Però con più luce


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sarà castorina pure lei... non che ci sia nulla di male, ha quell'alone di mistero :rotfl:


infatti è sparita


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Comunque diciamolo : se la difesa italiana si basa su una tipa che si fa i selfie nuda la mattina di fronte a uno specchio per pubblicarli qui siamo fottuti:scared::scared:


Mi farei difendere... sapessi su che gente è basata


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parla con i tuoi connazionali. Digli d'invaderci al grido di: Spezzeremo le reni all'Italia
> 
> Volesse il cielo.


Lascia stare i greci.Troppi acciacchi e non hanno le forzeGia abbiamo la Merkel che ci prende a parolacce ci mancava solo la Lizzi:rotfliuttosto immagina l'ISIS e Lizzi che cerca di combattere....


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragione, però devi rinunciare a farle un po di coccole, perchè di tempo per rifare l'acconciatura la devi mettere :rotfl:


Sarà che per decenni ho visto solo castorine, ma a quelle da bambola Mattel non riesco ad affezionarmi troppo


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lascia stare i greci.Troppi acciacchi e non hanno le forzeGia abbiamo la Merkel che ci prende a parolacce ci mancava solo la Lizzi:rotfliuttosto immagina l'ISIS e Lizzi che cerca di combattere....


Ti avrei dato un verde ma non mi è possibile ti avevo già apprezzato recentemente!!:up:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lascia stare i greci.Troppi acciacchi e non hanno le forzeGia abbiamo la Merkel che ci prende a parolacce ci mancava solo la Lizzi:rotfliuttosto immagina l'ISIS e Lizzi che cerca di combattere....


Contro l'Isis vincerebbe


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sarà che per decenni ho visto solo castorine, ma a quelle da bambola Mattel non riesco ad affezionarmi troppo


Allora metti nel borsello bigodini e lozione volumizzante!


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Allora metti nel borsello bigodini e *lozione volumizzante*!


nemmeno troppa però


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Comunque diciamolo : se la difesa italiana si basa su una tipa che si fa i selfie nuda la mattina di fronte a uno specchio per pubblicarli qui *siamo fottuti:scared::scared:*


lei no, però....


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*LIZZI*

Complimenti.Complimenti perchè sei tornata,complimenti per la grinta,complimenti per la sfacciataggine,complimenti per come hai saputo reagire,complimenti perchè hai un culo che mi ispira fratture anali,complimenti per la foto.Sei una gaiarda,adesso però sei ad un bivio:adrizzacazzi o sgonfiacappelle?


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> nemmeno troppa però


Forse quella serve a lui :carneval:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

*PROF OSCURO*

ecchecavolo, era ora che arrivassi


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Forse quella serve a lui :carneval:


brava, sei perspicacie


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Allora metti nel borsello bigodini e lozione volumizzante!


I bigodini non servono... ma la lozione è ideale se ci vuoi dormire sopra, dopo


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> I bigodini non servono... ma la lozione è ideale se ci vuoi dormire sopra, dopo


non pensare al pisolino, pensa piuttosto a cosa ci faresti :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> oh..mai una risposta in privato...tsè...


puoi farlo anche tu 



rewindmee ha detto:


> Parlava di un generico forum, mica di questo


si vabbè... 



Erato' ha detto:


> Lascia stare i greci.Troppi acciacchi e non hanno le forzeGia abbiamo la Merkel che ci prende a parolacce ci mancava solo la Lizzi:rotfliuttosto immagina l'ISIS e Lizzi che cerca di combattere....


:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Contro l'Isis vincerebbe


....certo "ragazzi vi prendo tutti partendo dalla piattaforma ppiù grande":carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Lascia stare i greci.Troppi acciacchi e non hanno le forzeGia abbiamo la Merkel che ci prende a parolacce ci mancava solo la Lizzi:rotfliuttosto *immagina l'ISIS e Lizzi che cerca di combattere*....


io immagino un mullah che le fa un cunnilingus....indovinare dove finisce il muslim e inizia il colonnello, è peggio che azzeccare il numero di fagioli di Raffaella Carrà....


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Complimenti.Complimenti perchè sei tornata,complimenti per la grinta,complimenti per la sfacciataggine,complimenti per come hai saputo reagire,complimenti perchè hai un culo che mi ispira fratture anali,complimenti per la foto.Sei una gaiarda,adesso però sei ad un bivio:adrizzacazzi o sgonfiacappelle?



mancavi solo tu


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Forse quella serve a lui :carneval:


La lozione volumizzante? Sono ipertricotico dappertutto, al limite mi serve il gel  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> I bigodini non servono... ma la lozione è ideale se ci vuoi dormire sopra, dopo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tu si che sei un genio!!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non pensare al pisolino, pensa piuttosto a cosa ci faresti :rotfl:


A quello ci penso da pag. 71 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non pensare al pisolino, pensa piuttosto a cosa ci faresti :rotfl:


avevo letto pistolino.



non ce la faccio più



pietà.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> mancavi solo tu



Questa vi ha messo ko......cazzo che tipa,poche parole e tutte chiappe.


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> I bigodini non servono... ma la lozione è ideale se ci vuoi dormire sopra, dopo





rewindmee ha detto:


> A quello ci penso da pag. 71 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


amico mio, il pensierino non basta......


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa vi ha messo ko......cazzo che tipa,poche parole e tutte chiappe.


Hai fatto clic destro/salva con nome? :rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La lozione volumizzante? Sono ipertricotico dappertutto, al limite mi serve il gel  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma non mi riferivo al tuo bel manto...mon amour :facepalm:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avevo letto pistolino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ce lo hai sempre in mente..... orsù......


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questa vi ha messo ko......cazzo che tipa,poche parole e tutte chiappe.


ma sti cazzi scusa


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> ma sti cazzi scusa



Epperò......


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non pensare al pisolino, pensa piuttosto a cosa ci faresti :rotfl:


Ci penso dalle 9:04 di stamattina, ovvero da pag. 71, ormai è pronta a invadere la Polonia :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Epperò......


:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> ma non mi riferivo al tuo bel manto...mon amour :facepalm:


anche perchè sotto il manto, non sempre spunta il funghetto.... a volte è talmente piccolo che sfugge alla vista


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm:



Dai che è stata una grande.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> A quello ci penso da pag. 71 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



comunque , detto tra noi, con tutte se citazioni in firma (siete in tre ormai) siete così banali che la graduata non vi si incula neanche di striscio e fa pure bene


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> ma non mi riferivo al tuo bel manto...mon amour :facepalm:


L'ho detto per esclusione... devo ricominciare a lavorare, la pausa pranzo è KAPUTT :carneval:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ci penso dalle 9:04 di stamattina, ovvero da pag. 71, ormai* è pronta a invadere la Polonia* :rotfl:


immagina che carroarmato........ :rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anche perchè sotto il manto, non sempre spunta il funghetto.... a volte è talmente piccolo che sfugge alla vista


Il manto confonde...e parecchio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che è stata una grande.



idola :festa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> comunque , detto tra noi, con tutte se citazioni in firma (siete in tre ormai) siete così banali che la graduata non vi si incula neanche di striscio e fa pure bene


Infatti ha detto che adora solo me.


...ops.:singleeye:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Il manto confonde...e parecchio


e aggiungerei.... lo rimpicciolisce


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> anche perchè sotto il manto, non sempre spunta il funghetto.... a volte è talmente piccolo che sfugge alla vista


Pensa che ho visto una statistica sulla lunghezza media dei funghi senegalesi (meno esagerata di quanto si pensi), potrei essere uno di loro


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> idola :festa:



La graduata già ha capito....io i gradi li ho presi nei campi....:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti ha detto che adora solo me.
> 
> 
> ...ops.:singleeye:



spetta che rilegga il mio post da sommelier, mo te la soffio


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti ha detto che adora solo me.
> 
> 
> ...ops.:singleeye:


:risata::sarcastic:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> L'ho detto per esclusione... devo ricominciare a lavorare, la pausa pranzo è KAPUTT :carneval:


vah a lavorare che è meglio :bravooo:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Il manto confonde...e parecchio


Pensa che il manto lo taglia chi lo vuol mostrare più lungo di quello che è...


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Pensa che ho visto una statistica sulla lunghezza media dei funghi senegalesi (meno esagerata di quanto si pensi), potrei essere uno di loro


beato te...... :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> beato te...... :rotfl:


La media senegalese è solo 18.2 quindi siamo beati in tanti, credo...
Vado a lavora' 

PS Ho tolto la firma lunga...


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Pensa che ho visto una statistica sulla lunghezza media dei funghi senegalesi (meno esagerata di quanto si pensi), potrei essere uno di loro


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La media senegalese è solo 18.2 quindi siamo beati in tanti, credo...
> Vado a lavora'
> 
> PS Ho tolto la firma lunga...


quindi di lungo che ti rimane?


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Pensa che il manto lo taglia chi lo vuol mostrare più lungo di quello che è...


questo ha un suo perchè!


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> quindi di lungo che ti rimane?



L'arnese che ha nel sedere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> questo ha un suo perchè!


ehhhh?


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non si sa, io ho provato a chiedere. Ma tu ce l'hai con me adesso?


Mi pare ovvio!
tu la stimi...sicché mi stai sul culo!!!


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ehhhh?




con la frangia corta il naso sembra più lungo ovvio gas!!


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> con la frangia corta il naso sembra più lungo ovvio gas!!



non avevo capito....


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


cmq se per farti entrare  21 cm di cazzo c'hai messo una settimana
nn sei manco sta grande trombatrice eh... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Biri*



biri ha detto:


> cmq se per farti entrare  21 cm di cazzo c'hai messo una settimana
> nn sei manco sta grande trombatrice eh... :rotfl:



Ammazza come rosichi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi pare ovvio!
> tu la stimi...sicché mi stai sul culo!!!


ma ...
è un'icona.
Attaccamento alla famiglia
Attaccamento alla patria
... altro per la tutela della privacy, cui Lizzy tiene molto, non mi sono sentita di chiedere...
però... è la vicina di casa che tutti vorrebbero.
Prova a chiedere qui, se non la vorrebbero come vicina di casa!
Anche President l'ha detto.
Io non so perchè non vi siete trovate simpatiche.
Ma secondo me dovresti darle un'altra possibilità.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Dov'è la foto? A che pag?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza come rosichi...


ahahahahahahahahha ma non e' rosicare, sono constatazioni di dati di fatto o di fallo


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dov'è la foto? A che pag?


71


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*MA*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahha ma non e' rosicare, sono constatazioni di dati di fatto



Ma de che....


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza come rosichi...


rosicare? hahaha no guarda... 
nn te lo posso dire...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dov'è la foto? A che pag?


71


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma de che....


siiii, e' vero. se non entra una mela nel bicchiere, come puoi farci entrare un melone?
non puoi...non penso che la mela rosichi


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> rosicare? hahaha no guarda...
> nn te lo posso dire...



Si certo...tutte qui state....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ...
> è un'icona.
> Attaccamento alla famiglia
> Attaccamento alla patria
> ...


Se penso a quella pseudopersona che è mia cognata fidati che è meglio continuare su questa linea...


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo...tutte qui state....:rotfl:


oscuro, ma valla a cercare... che ci fai ancora qui?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*



biri ha detto:


> oscuro, ma valla a cercare... che ci fai ancora qui?



Gia fatto.....


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> quindi di lungo che ti rimane?


Il naso


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo...tutte qui state....:rotfl:


Oscù, e dal primo post che ha scritto che ho detto: Lizzi se le mette tutte nel taschino.

Carta Canta. L'ho detto a pagina 3 o 4 di questo thread. 




PS: Approposito  Le ho detto che semo fratelli  Tanto lei è abituata


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gia fatto.....


e l'hai trovata?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> questo ha un suo perchè!


Quindi se vedete un uomo rasato (orrore) sapete perchè lo fa.
...a meno che non abbia una spranga da denuncia, e allora lo fa per farsi fare le foto e dare le noccioline :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*MA*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscù, e dal primo post che ha scritto che ho detto: Lizzi se le mette tutte nel taschino.
> 
> Carta Canta. L'ho detto a pagina 3 o 4 di questo thread.
> 
> ...




Ma limortè..nun me te inculi mai....mo semo diventati fratelli?:rotfl:ma a tavola meTti la carta igienica prima di mangiare?cHE FACCIA DA CULO CHE HAI....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> cmq se per farti entrare  21 cm di cazzo c'hai messo una settimana
> nn sei manco sta grande trombatrice eh... :rotfl:


Forse era vergine e difficoltosa...


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma limortè..nun me te inculi mai....mo semo diventati fratelli?:rotfl:ma a tavola meTti la carta igienica prima di mangiare?cHE FACCIA DA CULO CHE HAI....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lascia fa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Ma che foto sono? Non si vede niente! Tutto sto casino per quelle foto?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Forse era vergine e difficoltosa...


azz
bona
vergine e dalla figa stretta
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sarai pure bella ma sono foto non volgari, de più...
> 
> Potevi vestirti meno da zoccola per farti vedere.


Chi ha detto "concorso di foto non volgari ma quasi nude"?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Sarai pure bella ma sono foto non volgari, de più...
> 
> Potevi vestirti meno da zoccola per farti vedere.



Ma sei a lei piace fasse vedè da zoccola?:mexican:a me m'attirano proprio ste tipe,poche parole e graffi sul cazzo....


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che foto sono? Non si vede niente! Tutto sto casino per quelle foto?


tira più un pelo di figa.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Che delusione...


Oscuro tutto ringarzullito per tre foto dove non si vede niente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Forse era vergine e difficoltosa...


non avete capito il dramma. Mica ci ha messo una settimana per quello. Ma avete letto la prefazione o no?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non avete capito il dramma. Mica ci ha messo una settimana per quello. Ma avete letto la prefazione o no?


ahhahaah dici che lui nn faceva in tempo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> tira più un pelo di figa.....


Ma almeno si vedesse qualcosa...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che foto sono? Non si vede niente! Tutto sto casino per quelle foto?


Se metti a tutto schermo quella buia e ti sguerci un po', c'è lei nuda


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Aridajie*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che delusione...
> 
> 
> Oscuro tutto ringarzullito per tre foto dove non si vede niente?



Mi è piaciuta la presentazione.....a rosikone:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ahhahaah dici che lui nn faceva in tempo?


eh.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> azz
> bona
> vergine e dalla figa stretta
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


O forse ci ha messo una settimana perchè sparava a ogni centimetro? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuta la presentazione.....a rosikone:rotfl:


state cadendo in basso :incazzato:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei a lei piace fasse vedè da zoccola?:mexican:a me m'attirano proprio ste tipe,poche parole e graffi sul cazzo....


ma dove li vedi i graffi sul cazzo?

Non sei più l'Oscuro di una volta...

va beh divertitevi...


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2014)

finalmente un'utente che va ad equilibrare suore e affini , attesa da tanto.
non te ne andare


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> state cadendo in basso :incazzato:



E questo è solo l'inizio,se lizzi va avanti così....cadremo in un abisso....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> state cadendo in basso :incazzato:


ghiaccio e arnica.
Ah no, quello è l'altro 3d. Maremma che confusione oggi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuta la presentazione.....a rosikone:rotfl:


Oscuro basta mi hai delusa, mi é caduto un mito, non ti facevo così...


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> finalmente un'utente che va ad equilibrare suore e affini , attesa da tanto.
> non te ne andare


infatti ne avevamo proprio bisogno


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> finalmente un'utente che va ad equilibrare suore e affini , attesa da tanto.
> non te ne andare


eh ma mi sa che l'apostrofo è di troppo.


...ops.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Cmq, dopo tutte queste discussioni, le foto e le molte riflessioni, io direi che per Lizzi sarebbe meglio tradire, così magari si calma un po'... e capisce cosa vuole veramente... a me, leggendola, dà l'idea che vuole farlo...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma mi sa che l'apostrofo è di troppo.
> 
> 
> ...ops.


un'utente = una utente 
E' corretto...


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oscuro basta mi hai delusa, mi é caduto un mito, non ti facevo così...



Mi spiace,ma fra i post di biri e quelli di lizzi preferisco i secondi....:rotfl::rotfl:mi spiace per le cadute di biri...ma lizzi....parte de mutanda....


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma mi sa che l'apostrofo è di troppo.
> 
> 
> ...ops.


Dopo chiedo ai metanari se in zona c'è qualche graduata...
Poi magari una motociclista, un'indiana, un'operaia...etc...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se penso a quella pseudopersona che è mia cognata fidati che è meglio continuare su questa linea...


ma molla tu' cognata e adotta Lizzy!!!
Lizzy come cognata è una garanzia!
Poi vuol tanto bene ai suoceri.
Le cognate come Lizzy dovrebbero distribuirle.


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace,ma fra i post di biri e quelli di lizzi preferisco i secondi....:rotfl::rotfl:mi spiace per le cadute di biri...ma lizzi....parte de mutanda....


nn mi metto a farmi palpare impunemente da cognati et similia per fartelo venire duro
scordatelo proprio :rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma molla tu' cognata e adotta Lizzy!!!
> Lizzy come cognata è una garanzia!
> Poi vuol tanto bene ai suoceri.
> Le cognate come Lizzy dovrebbero distribuirle.


sono figlio unico


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mortacci. Pare il Mullah Omar (che non a caso c'aveva un occhio solo...).



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Cmq, dopo tutte queste discussioni, le foto e le molte riflessioni, io direi che per Lizzi sarebbe meglio tradire, così magari si calma un po'... e capisce cosa vuole veramente...* a me, leggendola, dà l'idea che vuole farlo...*


.................................................


..............................................


.............................................................

porca zozza Lola, come mai questa conclusione così affrettata?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> nn mi metto a farmi palpare impunemente da cognati et similia per fartelo venire duro
> scordatelo proprio :rotfl:



E certo tu posta le tue cadute....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo tu posta le tue cadute....:rotfl:


ha problemi di deambulazione?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> nn mi metto a farmi palpare impunemente da cognati et similia per fartelo venire duro
> scordatelo proprio :rotfl:


Biri ti prego metti una cazzo di O tra quelle due n! Ti supplico! Non ti costa niente! Mi fai male, davvero tanto, non immagini quanto...


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> azz
> bona
> vergine e dalla figa stretta
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



nooo di più!!!


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo tu posta le tue cadute....:rotfl:


figlio mio, ma io sono caduta davvero
mica mi metto a sparare cazzate come fanno altri
ma che vuoi che me ne freghi di attizzare quattro pipparoli?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Biri ti prego metti una cazzo di O tra quelle due n! Ti supplico! Non ti costa niente! Mi fai male, davvero tanto, non immagini quanto...


 perdono


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perdono



okay perdonata!


sei caduta? Per strada?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> okay perdonata!
> 
> 
> sei caduta? Per strada?




mi sono sdraiata sul marciapiede


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> figlio mio, ma io sono caduta davvero
> mica mi metto a sparare cazzate come fanno altri
> ma che vuoi che me ne freghi di attizzare quattro pipparoli?



ti stimo sorella :up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti stimo sorella :up:



Hai visto che coalizione le donne?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi sono sdraiata sul marciapiede


e non è arrivato nessuno a salvarti?
un plotone di teste di cuoio...
un par de corazzieri...
un battaglione di carri armati...
no?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti stimo sorella :up:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non è arrivato nessuno a salvarti?
> un plotone di teste di cuoio...
> un par de corazzieri...
> un battaglione di carri armati...
> no?


ma io mica sono figa
mi ha aiutata solo il mio titolare 
ma non ho notato rigonfiamenti
pensavo ad altro in quel momento


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non è arrivato nessuno a salvarti?
> un plotone di teste di cuoio...
> un par de corazzieri...
> un battaglione di carri armati...
> no?


ma guarda che anche il 118 a volte non è niente male.....


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma guarda che anche il 118 a volte non è niente male.....


No no no...qui solo graduati!


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma guarda che anche il 118 a volte non è niente male.....


hahahaha no no meglio di no
che se becco il soccorritore che dico io
poi il rigonfiamento c'è davvero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma guarda che anche il 118 a volte non è niente male.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

basta non ce la faccio più ho i crampi 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai visto che coalizione le donne?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ste stronze...
sto a contare le mazzette e mi fanno morire dal ridere, mi tocca ricominciare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma io mica sono figa
> mi ha aiutata solo il mio titolare
> ma non ho notato rigonfiamenti
> pensavo ad altro in quel momento


... e allora spostati, su.
Mica stiamo qui a smacchiare i giaguari.
Eddai.
Qui si parla di sprezzo del pericolo, missioni impossibili, ... omissis omissis omissis.
e tu ti vuoi paragonare?
ennò.
Cioè qui arriva LIZZY e ci racconta della missione segreta dalla quale è stata recuperata dalle teste di cuoio 


... e tu dici eh, ma pure io sono caduta dal marciapiedi????
ma non si può leggere.
lasciatele spazio, è un'eroina.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no no...qui solo graduati!


vabbe anche nel 118 ci sono delle piattaforme non indifferenti non graduate ma ben piazzatema ho capito che son le forze del ordine che v'attizzano di più. ....Lizzi per solidarieta ai colleghi : la devi dare anche al pediatra sennò è discriminazione:dotto:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma guarda che anche il 118 a volte non è niente male.....



ma solo io quando ho chiamato i pompieri mi sono trovata un branco di cessi? 

evidentemente mi merito quelli


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> vabbe anche nel 118 ci sono delle piattaforme non indifferenti non graduate ma ben piazzatema ho capito che son le forze del ordine che v'attizzano di più. ....Lizzi per solidarieta ai colleghi : la devi dare anche al pediatra sennò è discriminazione:dotto:


Ma il pediatra l'ha chiesta in sposa...
Aspetta che divorzia...tanto sarà una di quelle che aspetta il matrimonio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> vabbe anche nel 118 ci sono delle piattaforme non indifferenti non graduate ma ben piazzatema ho capito che son le forze del ordine che v'attizzano di più. ....Lizzi per solidarieta ai colleghi : la devi dare anche al pediatra sennò è discriminazione:dotto:


Un'altra. OH: il medico le ha chiesto di fuggire con lei che se la voleva sposare!!!!
Ma non capite il dramma di questa donna, che suo malgrado non riesce a sfuggire dalla maledizione di attrarre gli uomini come un calamitone da una tonnellata????
E senza fare nulla, eh?
Mai una provocazione, gli occhi sempre bassi...


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e allora spostati, su.
> Mica stiamo qui a smacchiare i giaguari.
> Eddai.
> Qui si parla di sprezzo del pericolo, missioni impossibili, ... omissis omissis omissis.
> ...


ma se è un'eroina perchè nn le ha salvate lei le teste di cuoio?


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un'altra. OH: il medico le ha chiesto di fuggire con lei che se la voleva sposare!!!!
> Ma non capite il dramma di questa donna, che suo malgrado non riesce a sfuggire dalla maledizione di attrarre gli uomini come un calamitone da una tonnellata????
> E senza fare nulla, eh?
> Mai una provocazione, gli occhi sempre bassi...


ma mica se lo deve sposare
solo la piattaforma deve sistemare


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ma se è un'eroina perchè nn le ha salvate lei le teste di cuoio?


... è modesta.
Quella donna mi ha riportato alla mente questi versi del Sommo Poeta:

*«* _Tanto gentile e tanto onesta pare_
_la donna mia, quand'ella altrui saluta,_
_ch'ogne lingua devèn, tremando, muta,_
_e li occhi no l'ardiscon di guardare._

_Ella si va, sentendosi laudare,_
_benignamente d'umiltà vestuta,_
_e par che sia una cosa venuta_
_da cielo in terra a miracol mostrare._

_Mostrasi sì piacente a chi la mira_
_che dà per li occhi una dolcezza al core,_
_che 'ntender no la può chi no la prova;_

_e par che de la sua labbia si mova_
_un spirito soave pien d'amore,_
_che va dicendo a l'anima: Sospira._ *»*


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... è modesta.
> Quella donna mi ha riportato alla mente questi versi del Sommo Poeta:
> 
> *«* _Tanto gentile e tanto onesta pare_
> ...


ummarò
chiamiamola beatrice!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e allora spostati, su.
> Mica stiamo qui a smacchiare i giaguari.
> Eddai.
> *Qui si parla di sprezzo del pericolo, missioni impossibili, ... omissis omissis omissis.
> ...


che é sta storia? Racconta! Dai ti prego!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> che é sta storia? Racconta! Dai ti prego!


Sempre a pag, 71, mi pare, però in basso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sempre a pag, 71, mi pare, però in basso



Ma quanto avete scritto???


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


ammesso che sei tu in foto...per avere l'età che hai dichiarato sei bella schiattatella, eh? Vabbè, sarà a causa  dei troppi chilometri macinati...


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e allora spostati, su.
> Mica stiamo qui a smacchiare i giaguari.
> Eddai.
> Qui si parla di sprezzo del pericolo, missioni impossibili, ... omissis omissis omissis.
> ...


teste di cuoio?
Non sapevo esistessero anche i preservativi di cuoio...


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ammesso che sei tu in foto...per avere l'età che hai dichiarato sei bella schiattatella, eh? Vabbè, sarà a causa  dei troppi chilometri macinati...


mi pare di aver capito che ha 36 anni
mica 80


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ammesso che sei tu in foto...per avere l'età che hai dichiarato sei bella schiattatella, eh? Vabbè, sarà a causa  dei troppi chilometri macinati...


ma che vuol dire schiattatella? bentornato...perche non ci sei mai quando LDS dice le orribilezze sui gatti?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew, sulla tua domanda di ieri posso solamente raccontarti di una volta che un gruppo di organizz.criminale ha deciso di farmela pagare, e non dirò il perchè, tutto un'intero gruppo di corpi speciali in borghese ha svolto l'operazione, mi hanno salvato la vita , sono riusciti a farmi arrossire, come: loro non sapevano che io fossi una graduata, alla fine del tutto io stressatissima in borghese da troppo tempo e mi metto a piangere, loro convinti che fosse solo per la situazione dicono: -non ti preoccupare è sempre così. Ad un certo punto arriva il più alto in grado tra loro, io ero ancora stressata ed incazzata, si mette sull'attenti ed ordina il saluto, mi alzo e tengo lo sguardo basso, e solitamente quando cammino guardo dritto, non l'avessi mai fatto! Sono passata in mezzo a loro ed avevano chi a dx e chi a sx della gamba, "un rigonfiamento", quasi mi dimenticavo di ordinare il riposo dall'imbarazzo, che anno subito anche loro tra l'altro, penso per il grado a sorpresa. Adesso me li sogno di notte.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma davvero vi attizza questa???

io rivoglio il suino a questo punto! Cazzo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ma davvero vi attizza questa???
> ...


Adesso che mi ci fai pensare, ultimamente le selfie vanno tanto tra le nuove utenze.


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non è che erano i cellulari? :rotfl:


tzè... che ne vuoi sapere tu?
Guarda che in suo onore hanno anche fatto tanti film.
Uno è questo: 

[video=youtube_share;UR7MQA920gI]http://youtu.be/UR7MQA920gI[/video]


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ammesso che sei tu in foto...per avere l'età che hai dichiarato sei *bella schiattatella*, eh? Vabbè, sarà a causa  dei troppi chilometri macinati...


chi traduce?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> chi traduce?


ho chiesto anche io, attendo risposte


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mi pare di aver capito che ha 36 anni
> mica 80


vero, ma con tanti chilometri.Sono cose che logorano, sono...


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ho chiesto anche io, attendo risposte



:sonno:


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire schiattatella? bentornato...perche non ci sei mai quando LDS dice le orribilezze sui gatti?


schiattata, sfatta.
Nono, ho risposto a LSD! 
Se lo prendo lo costringo a bere acqua. No minerale. In ginocchio su tappi di Coca Cola.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

*scusate*

io ho appena visto la foto nera....ma e' nuda per davvero...non lo avevo realizzato


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> schiattata, sfatta.
> Nono, ho risposto a LSD!
> Se lo prendo lo costringo a bere acqua. No minerale. In ginocchio su tappi di Coca Cola.


ah sfatta, ok...
si costringilo a fare quello che vuoi, cmq ha l animo slave ....nicka e dalida sono giunte a questa conclusione .....
io voglio guardare


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho appena visto la foto nera....ma e' nuda per davvero...non lo avevo realizzato


e secondo te di cosa parliamo da 119 pagine:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho appena visto la foto nera....ma e' nuda per davvero...non lo avevo realizzato


ma come non avevi realizzato?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho appena visto la foto nera....ma e' nuda per davvero...non lo avevo realizzato


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e secondo te di cosa parliamo da 119 pagine:rotfl::rotfl:


eh bo, anche le prime due mi sembravano sufficienti per rendersi conto.....
invece....ho fatto proprio cosi,....l ho aperta su photo editor, ho aumentato la luce e puf tette e pelo selvaggio.....
ci credo che oscuro sta ingrifato come un upupa sotto cocaina...eh....minchia.....


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho appena visto la foto nera....ma e' nuda per davvero...non lo avevo realizzato





farfalla ha detto:


> e secondo te di cosa parliamo da 119 pagine:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



zadig ha detto:


> schiattata, *sfatta*.


ah beh... allora stiamo tranquille...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma come non avevi realizzato?


non l avevo vista quella tutta nera, ora per gentile concessione mi e' stata whazzappata e ho visto....
ma voi spiegarmelo prima no eh?


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:


chetteridi, tu, invidiosa!
Sappi che quando Lizzi mette piede in caserma scatta subito l'alzabandiera, qualunque ora sia.
E la cosa più grave è quando devono alzarla a mezz'asta: non ci riescono proprio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non l avevo vista quella tutta nera, ora per gentile concessione mi e' stata whazzappata e ho visto....
> ma voi spiegarmelo prima no eh?


whatsappatela pure a me che io vedo tutto nero


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah sfatta, ok...
> si costringilo a fare quello che vuoi, cmq ha l animo slave ....nicka e dalida sono giunte a questa conclusione .....
> io voglio guardare


invece secondo me è masochista e gode nel commiserarsi.


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> whatsappatela pure a me che io vedo tutto nero



Clem, ho spiegato come fare :condom:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh bo, anche le prime due mi sembravano sufficienti per rendersi conto.....
> invece....ho fatto proprio cosi,....l ho aperta su photo editor, ho aumentato la luce e puf tette e pelo selvaggio.....
> ci credo che oscuro sta ingrifato come un upupa sotto cocaina...eh....minchia.....


il che mi porta a pensare che oscuro non veda tette e passere dal vero da secoli
su internet si trova di molto peggio


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> whatsappatela pure a me che io vedo tutto nero


la foresta nera, a suo confronto, è un minuscolo boschetto!


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Clem, ho spiegato come fare :condom:


Sei andato troppo sul teNnico...


Ma quello cos'è?!?! :facepalm:


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> il che mi porta a pensare che oscuro non veda tette e passere dal vero da secoli
> su internet si trova di molto peggio


a proposito: che non ti venga in mente di farci vedere la gnagna pure tu, eh.


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> la foresta nera, a suo confronto, è un minuscolo boschetto!



Se la foto non va contro il regolamento del forum, potrebbe essere che indossasse queste.....


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sei andato troppo sul teNnico...
> 
> 
> *Ma quello cos'è?!?! *:facepalm:


Cosa???


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



biri ha detto:


> il che mi porta a pensare che oscuro non veda tette e passere dal vero da secoli
> su internet si trova di molto peggio



Ci hai preso....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> a proposito: che non ti venga in mente di farci vedere la gnagna pure tu, eh.


gnagna? ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> whatsappatela pure a me che io vedo tutto nero


Te la ho mandata via email


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> chetteridi, tu, invidiosa!
> Sappi che quando Lizzi mette piede in caserma scatta subito l'alzabandiera, qualunque ora sia.
> E la cosa più grave è quando devono alzarla a mezz'asta: non ci riescono proprio!


iange:






ps. stavo per mandarti sms ma hai fatto prima tu a collegarti


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Se la foto non va contro il regolamento del forum, potrebbe essere che indossasse queste.....
> 
> View attachment 9220


No, era più triangolare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Se la foto non va contro il regolamento del forum, potrebbe essere che indossasse queste.....
> 
> View attachment 9220


la c


homer, sappi che fino a che tieni quell'avatar questa sarà la prima e ultima volta che  quoto un tuo post


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> iange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oggi a casa prima tornai!


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la c
> 
> 
> *homer, sappi che fino a che tieni quell'avatar questa sarà la prima e ultima volta che  quoto un tuo post *


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> invece secondo me è masochista e gode nel commiserarsi.


e perche non lo possiamo commiserare noi due? tu sotto e io sopra?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> whatsappatela pure a me che io vedo tutto nero


se mi dai il numero te la mando gia con la luce:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> oggi a casa prima tornai!



comunque non sono invidiosa, tzè :ar:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sfatta o no, è ridicola una donna over 35 che posta foto del genere.
> Di un'insicurezza paurosa.
> 
> Ma che te frega di dimostrare a dei minchioni sul forum che sei bona o sei un cesso a pedali??


perche la si prendeva in giro, quando diceva che lei marito e cognato sono modelli....tipo..


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Scusa ma perchè' ti sei fissata su questa cosa? Ce l'hai cotonata anche tu?


No, ma le prese in giro su particolari fisici mi grattugiano le sinapsi...

ammetto che oggi potrei essere pure nervosa per i fatti miei ed essermela presa troppo a cuore.
cmq dai, non ti pare che ci siano n motivi più succosi di prendere in giro?


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sfatta o no, è ridicola una donna over 35 che posta foto del genere.
> Di un'insicurezza paurosa.
> 
> Ma che te frega di dimostrare a dei minchioni sul forum che sei bona o sei un cesso a pedali??
> l


oltre a minchioni, anche ad una baldracca più di lei, tipo te...


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Cosa???


l'avatar!


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> l'avatar!


E' il mio Alter Ego in versione femminile


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e perche non lo possiamo commiserare noi due? tu sotto e io sopra?


il fatto è che non ho l'animo del buon samaritano... e poi chi fa da sè fa per tre. E lui fa per quattro, addirittura.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> il fatto è che non *ho l'animo del buon samaritano*... e poi chi fa da sè fa per tre. E lui fa per quattro, addirittura.


eh be ma mica andremmo a fare cose buone, if you know what i mean...


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Baldracca lo sono solo con mio marito, stupida feccia senza cervello.


anche pipparolo e solo come un cane, please!

Baldracca a tutto tondo, direi


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh be ma mica andremmo a fare cose buone, if you know what i mean...


e se poi gode?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> e se poi gode?


ma io direi proprio di si


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma io direi proprio di si


però, in cambio,  pretendo almeno di sgargazozzarci tutta la sua collezione di bottiglie.
Devo arrivare fino a Londra!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> però, in cambio,  pretendo almeno di sgargazozzarci tutta la sua collezione di bottiglie.
> Devo arrivare fino a Londra!


avoja, portati pure i gatti che io porto le mie.....
m
ma poi in cambio de che? sara una serata godereccia....a suon di batoste per tutti, ti immagini? oddio non ti immaginare, io lo sto facendo e non so se ho paura o meno...


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah certo, ma non volevo infierire più del necessario.
> 
> Te l'ha insegnate la mammina queste belle parole, gran coglione? :rotfleccato che sono solo chiacchiere, come ti ho già scritto più volte a uno schifo di persona come te non darei manco un saluto virtuale.
> Figurarsi altro.


ed io ti ho già detto che non ti chiaverei nemmeno con il cazzo di un altro, neanche con quello di uno che mi sta sui coglioni.
Sono scurrile, purtroppo... non sono fine come te, PrinciCessa.


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> avoja, portati pure i gatti che io porto le mie.....
> m
> ma poi in cambio de che? sara una serata godereccia....a suon di batoste per tutti, ti immagini? oddio non ti immaginare, io lo sto facendo e non so se ho paura o meno...


sia mai che, con le batoste, gli si sblocchino le rotelle nella capoccia?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sia mai che, con le batoste, gli si sblocchino le rotelle nella capoccia?


Ma quindi noi siamo i bad cops?
Siamo i cattivi che riportano la pace? O i buoni che fanno casino? Senno posso fare il bad cop e tu il good cop?
Oppure sai che c è?  Buttiamo tutto in caciara...come vie' vie'


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

*vi prego*

Non svaccate il 3d di Lizzi.
Ci tengo


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Peccato che mi stai sempre con il fiato fetido sul collo :rotfl: mentre io, coerentemente con il disprezzo che provo nei tuoi riguardi, non mi ti filo di pezza, se non per rispondere alle cagate che dici.
> 
> Forse dovresti ignorarmi per dare credito alla tua tesi. Che ne dici, omodemmerda?
> 
> I calci in culo di cui hai bisogno fatteli dare da qualcun'altra.


il fatto è che troppo divertente leggere le perle che ti escono dalla bocca.
E poi, ogni volta, mi dai il "la" per altre considerazioni... checcepossofa?


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma quindi noi siamo i bad cops?
> Siamo i cattivi che riportano la pace? O i buoni che fanno casino? Senno posso fare il bad cop e tu il good cop?
> Oppure sai che c è?  Buttiamo tutto in caciara...come vie' vie'


sì, in caciara è meglio: improvvisiamo!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> sì, in caciara è meglio: improvvisiamo!


bene, io mi vesto da wrestler


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, per favore, per una volta che in questo forum viene aperto un thread interessante da una persona con delle cose (due ) da dire.

Non svacchiamolo. O dovrò prendere provvedimenti.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ragazzi, per favore, per una volta che in questo forum viene aperto un thread interessante da una persona con delle cose (due ) da dire.
> 
> Non svacchiamolo. O dovrò prendere provvedimenti.
> 
> ...


veramente io ne ho viste 3


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ragazzi, per favore, per una volta che in questo forum viene aperto un thread interessante da una persona con delle cose (due ) da dire.
> 
> Non svacchiamolo. O dovrò prendere provvedimenti.
> 
> ...


ma perche tu chi eres?
rivolgiti al sindacato di TradiAdmin....
ello puo tutto


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> veramente io ne ho viste 3


Tirate fuori la terza tetta di Lizzi. Subito ?

Ravvolgì, se scopro che sei stato tu, sono cazzi, sappilo


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tirate fuori la terza tetta di Lizzi. Subito ?
> 
> Ravvolgì, se scopro che sei stato tu, sono cazzi, sappilo


we
ancora uomo nn sono diventata haahahahha
e cmq la terza cosa era un po' più giù


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew, sulla tua domanda di ieri posso solamente raccontarti di una volta che un gruppo di organizz.criminale ha deciso di farmela pagare, e non dirò il perchè, tutto un'intero gruppo di corpi speciali in borghese ha svolto l'operazione, mi hanno salvato la vita , sono riusciti a farmi arrossire, come: loro non sapevano che io fossi una graduata, alla fine del tutto io stressatissima in borghese da troppo tempo e mi metto a piangere, loro convinti che fosse solo per la situazione dicono: -non ti preoccupare è sempre così. Ad un certo punto arriva il più alto in grado tra loro, io ero ancora stressata ed incazzata, si mette sull'attenti ed ordina il saluto, mi alzo e tengo lo sguardo basso, e solitamente quando cammino guardo dritto, non l'avessi mai fatto! Sono passata in mezzo a loro ed avevano chi a dx e chi a sx della gamba, "un rigonfiamento", quasi mi dimenticavo di ordinare il riposo dall'imbarazzo, che anno subito anche loro tra l'altro, penso per il grado a sorpresa. Adesso me li sogno di notte.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ancora, ti prego!!!


----------



## Trinità (30 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa cara ma sei giovane e bellissima perché non pareggi i conti cercandoti un bell'uomo ma soprattutto dotato e ti fai delle sane scopate rilassanti e poi torni a casina dal tuo bel marito?
> 
> Credimi. Funziona.
> 
> Neppure ti puo' rinfacciare  qualcosa!


Che stronzate vai a consigliare?


----------



## Trinità (30 Settembre 2014)

Non rovinatemi la LEONESSA d'ITALIA!
Altrimenti gradi o non gradi m'incazzo...........

LIZZI, tradisci pure così vai nel letame......


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Che stronzate vai a consigliare?


Trinità vai a pg 71


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> we
> ancora uomo nn sono diventata haahahahha
> e cmq la terza cosa era un po' più giù


E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.
Io le toccai i capelli lei mi disse non son quelli vai più giù che son più belli
Amor se mi vuoi bene più giù tu devi andar
E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.
E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

ohiohiohi che ridere...ho le lacrime agli occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



va be' dai seriamente. 

 ma non si usava depilata? :rotfl:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.
> Io le toccai i capelli lei mi disse non son quelli vai più giù che son più belli
> Amor se mi vuoi bene più giù tu devi andar
> E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.
> E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.


questa la so anch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tirate fuori la terza tetta di Lizzi. Subito ?
> 
> Ravvolgì, se scopro che sei stato tu, sono cazzi, sappilo


Giurin giuretta, non sono stato...

PS Riesci a pulire il thread prima che torni la castorina? :rotfl:


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quando si scopa si, per forza!
> 
> E' anche più sensibile


mi sono sempre fidato di voi 

comunque quella storia del presentat'arm  è eccezionale :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.
> Io le toccai i capelli lei mi disse non son quelli vai più giù che son più belli
> Amor se mi vuoi bene più giù tu devi andar
> E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.
> E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.


a me era venuto in mente l'uselin de la comare che un po più giù volea volare.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me era venuto in mente l'uselin de la comare che un po più giù volea volare.


Questa è meglio


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è meglio


comunque io farei lizzi come minimo moderatrice


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> comunque io farei lizzi come minimo moderatrice


Lizzi è destinata a prendere in mano........il forum


----------



## Trinità (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Trinità vai a pg 71





Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.
> Io le toccai i capelli lei mi disse non son quelli vai più giù che son più belli
> Amor se mi vuoi bene più giù tu devi andar
> E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.
> E allora più giù, più giù, più giù.


Eratò, cosa mi fai guardare?Sono in astinenza!!!!!!
E la Lizzi ce l'ho qua a due passi........
Tuba, beccati questa.....
[video=youtube;_6YHp882Duo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6YHp882Duo[/video]


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> comunque io farei lizzi come minimo moderatrice


macché! è graduata e la dobbiamo fare admin!:mili:è un occasione d'oro questa...scrive c.... e non cazzo....massima serieta'


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

*Per sapere*

Di cosa avete parlato nelle ultime 60 pagine ? Riassunto please


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

*che cosa strana*

quando ero piccola mi piaceva molto coccolino....avevo anche un peluche di coccolino.
adesso vedere l avatar di trinita mi inquieta non poco


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quando ero piccola mi piaceva molto coccolino....avevo anche un peluche di coccolino.
> adesso vedere l avatar di trinita mi inquieta non poco


hahahaha io ho sempre pensato che fosse un orsacchiotto cattivo
ce l'avevo anche io il pelouche
non ci ho giocato mai


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ancora, ti prego!!!



vero che é fantastica?


E questi si sono fissati per le foto!!! Che superficiali!!!


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> macché! è graduata e la dobbiamo fare admin!:mili:è un occasione d'oro questa...scrive c.... e non cazzo....massima serieta'


a me sta cosa dei soldati mi continua a far morire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mo' vedo se riesco a recuperare un paio di divise per la serata


----------



## Trinità (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quando ero piccola mi piaceva molto coccolino....avevo anche un peluche di coccolino.
> adesso vedere l avatar di trinita mi inquieta non poco


L'ho dedicato a Clem, quindi sta a Lei la scelta.
Avevo messo Mauro Corona........miss, ti ho mai mandato un bacio?

:bacio::bacio:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non rovinatemi la LEONESSA d'ITALIA!
> Altrimenti gradi o non gradi m'incazzo...........
> 
> LIZZI, tradisci pure così vai nel letame......


Trinity come va a casa?


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> vero che é fantastica?
> 
> 
> E questi si sono fissati per le foto!!! Che superficiali!!!


----------



## lothar57 (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> vero che é fantastica?
> 
> 
> E questi si sono fissati per le foto!!! Che superficiali!!!



Quinty,nn penserai sia reale eh???..non solo la foto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> L'ho dedicato a Clem, quindi sta a Lei la scelta.
> Avevo messo Mauro Corona........miss, ti ho mai mandato un bacio?
> 
> :bacio::bacio:



Infatti! Non rompete! Trinity é Coccolino!!!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> L'ho dedicato a Clem, quindi sta a Lei la scelta.
> Avevo messo Mauro Corona........miss, ti ho mai mandato un bacio?
> 
> :bacio::bacio:


no mai 
ricambio 

:bacio:


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzi è destinata a prendere in mano........il forum


eh, quando le competenze ci sono, ci sono.


----------



## Trinità (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Trinity come va a casa?


Ciao, Clem....
letame, sterco, pupu,concime.......di tutto e di più......
sono sceso all'inferno, ma con due bellissimi angeli che sono i miei due figli.
Pensa se riesco a far dimenticare l'amico a mia moglie?
Non mollo........però sono esausto.....
ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lizzi è destinata a prendere in mano........il forum


Io approvo la voglio come terza admin .... Ma Fammi il riassunto :carneval:


----------



## Trinità (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Infatti! Non rompete! Trinity é Coccolino!!!



:bacio:


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io approvo la voglio come terza admin .... Ma Fammi il riassunto :carneval:


eh non lo so, io ho letto solo pag 71


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> a me sta cosa dei soldati mi continua a far morire :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mo' vedo se riesco a recuperare un paio di divise per la serata


ahhhhhh! queste forze armateanche se a me mi attizzano di più i marinai....e ovviamente i finanzieri.ci son certi bonazzi nella guardia di finanza


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> eh non lo so, io ho letto solo pag 71


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ahhhhhh! queste forze armateanche se a me mi attizzano di più i marinai....e ovviamente i finanzieri.ci son certi bonazzi nella guardia di finanza


I CC sono più affascinanti, con la divisa nera......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao, Clem....
> letame, sterco, pupu,concime.......di tutto e di più......
> sono sceso all'inferno, ma con due bellissimi angeli che sono i miei due figli.
> Pensa se riesco a far dimenticare l'amico a mia moglie?
> ...



Tieni duro! Bravo!


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ahhhhhh! queste forze armateanche se a me mi attizzano di più i marinai....e ovviamente i finanzieri.ci son certi bonazzi nella guardia di finanza


non dimentichiamo i vigili del fuoco 

chissà se lizzi è stata salvata anche da un incendio?


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> I CC sono più affascinanti, con la divisa nera......


nono...io vado matta per i finanzieri! ne vedevo alcuni a Napoli da svenimento...
infatti quando volevo chiedere info andavo sempre da loro


----------



## Hellseven (30 Settembre 2014)

Se posso dire la mia: a livello di eleganza, Marina e Aeronautica sono *da sempre* più spanne sopra tutti. Chiedete pure a qualunque appassionato di militaria ....


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Eratò, cosa mi fai guardare?Sono in astinenza!!!!!!
> E la Lizzi ce l'ho qua a due passi........
> Tuba, beccati questa.....
> [video=youtube;_6YHp882Duo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6YHp882Duo[/video]


Saluta la nuova admin Trinità! Era ora che una donna mettesse un po'd'ordine qui dentro......E voglio vedere se Lizzi banna chi si azzardera a contraddirla con quei "gradi"


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ecco, fatte na bella risata in solitudine e scrollati di dosso.


invece no: ti tengo occupata così non fai cazzate o l'esibizionista.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

*basta*



zadig ha detto:


> invece no: ti tengo occupata così non fai cazzate o l'esibizionista.


non mi svaccate il thread di Lizzi perché m'incazzo io e la SbriUn bel thread finalmente e voi litigate? Fai pace con la principessa su!...oppure litigate nel derragliamento dei ristoranti Michelin


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> invece no: ti tengo occupata così non fai cazzate o l'esibizionista.


Ma guarda che princi amore mio non è una che fa cazzate. Le avrà fatte certo...come tutti ma è una donne con la testa sulle spalle e i piedi ben saldi a terra


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che princi amore mio non è una che fa cazzate. Le avrà fatte certo...come tutti ma è una donne con la testa sulle spalle e i piedi ben saldi a terra


chi si loda, si sbroda. E lei si sbroda taaaanto!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> chi si loda, si sbroda. E lei si sbroda taaaanto!


Che poi è sempre cosi...gli utenti che piacciono a lei non piacciono a me (vedi perply (ma comw admin, come utente mi harba) e disi) e viceversa (vedi te e jb)..l unico in comune è lds...li siamp d accordo tutti e tre.  Direi di lavorare su quello.
Non potremmo amarci tutti incondizionatamente? Io ho l amore colloso...tiene unito tutto


----------



## aristocat (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


Brunettaaaaaa!!! Dove sei quando ce n'è bisogno??


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Io comunque mi vergogno che nel nostro Esercito ci siano donne che vanno su internet a pubblicare visibili a tutti foto con tanto di patonza e tette ben visibili. E dovrebbe anche avere sanzioni disciplinari secondo me.
Poi si lamentano di Parolisi e compagnia bella...
E stavolta sono molto seria.


----------



## aristocat (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Adesso però, tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di essere così bravi dovrebbero fare vedere almeno come ce l'hanno, se è vero che sono maschietti e non troll


Ettepareva


----------



## aristocat (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Innanzi tutto pretendo per intelligenza che gli uomini dicano espressamente a miss caciotta se guardando una mano, un piede ed una bocca, capite se state guardanda la foto di una donna? Secondo, Vinc che c.. Dici sei su di un sito di tradimenti mica sulla posta del cuore di nonna pina. E poi presidente è tutta natura non mutandine, non vedrai di più, solo chi mi ha scop.. Ha visto di più


:rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (30 Settembre 2014)

Scusate, sgattaiolo via, non è habitat per me :carneval::volo:


----------



## aristocat (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ammesso che siano le sue...
> 
> Poteva scriverci un bel bigliettino per essere più credibile, tipo "ciao amici e amiche di tradi, ecco la mia topa pelosa per voi <3 la vostra porcona lizzi"


Princy più di così:



Lizzi ha detto:


> che c.. Dici sei su di un sito di tradimenti mica sulla  posta del cuore di nonna pina.
> E poi presidente è tutta natura non  mutandine, non vedrai di più, solo chi mi ha scop.. Ha visto di  più


cosa doveva scrivere?:condom:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ammesso che siano le sue...
> 
> Poteva scriverci un bel bigliettino per essere più credibile, tipo "ciao amici e amiche di tradi, ecco la mia topa pelosa per voi <3 "


Certo che prendo in considerazione il fatto che non sia nè lei nè una "graduata"...
Dico solo che nel caso lo fosse starebbe sputtanando l'Esercito. E non mi frega niente che non ha detto a quale corpo appartiene.
C'è una tizia che dice di avere Gradi che pubblica le sue foto nuda, che sia aviazione, alpini, bersaglieri o salcazzo...
Questo per me è da fuori di testa. Ecco chi porta una divisa in modo totalmente disonorevole.
Mi è venuto il nervoso.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....*in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto,* *c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 *,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questo me l'ero perso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io comunque mi vergogno che nel nostro Esercito ci siano donne che vanno su internet a pubblicare visibili a tutti foto con tanto di patonza e tette ben visibili. E dovrebbe anche avere sanzioni disciplinari secondo me.
> Poi si lamentano di Parolisi e compagnia bella...
> E stavolta sono molto seria.


ma no, non hai capito, non fa parte dell'esercito lavora per l'MI6, con Mycroft Holmes


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questo me l'ero perso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mai misurato a mio marito ne a nessun altro.:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Allora.... Comincio subito dando una delusione a qualcuno, non dirò nè dove lavoro ovviamente e non dirò quando e con quale corpo militare ho acquisito i gradi, posso dire che sono guadagnati e un bel chissene a chi non ci crede; a proposito in famiglia teste di cuoio,marò ecc. Mi sono ripromessa che avrei detto la verità su questo sito, ma ovviamente c'è lo scotto da pagare: nessun incontro e nessuna conoscenza diretta con gli iscritti. Oscuro, stò a rosicà de brutto,porca la zozza hai una piattaforma da 24 cm.?c....in quale città circola?mio marito è un ventuno e ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, c....mi stò mangiando le mani, mi sarebbe piaciuto provare un 24 ,magari per tutta la notte, però ti faccio un regalo: è una 4ta,con scorcio a 3/4 perchè sei un culista, beccati nell'allegato visto che siamo in poche con un telaio di queste misure, il troll da 90-60-90. Se non fossi finita anche in tv adesso ti direi sono la tua pu....


Ma sei scema?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti il tuo unico referente,posso essere io


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahah!


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questo me l'ero perso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


come si prova a calzare le scarpe prima di comprare una 37 o un 38 , così si procede  per il pene


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mai misurato a mio marito ne a nessun altro.:rotfl:



Ciao

neanche io. Non mi è nemmeno passato per la mente. 
Ma esiste una regola come misurare? Voglio dire, dipende un po' da quale lato ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> neanche io. Non mi è nemmeno passato per la mente.
> Ma esiste una regola come misurare? Voglio dire, dipende un po' da quale lato ...
> ...


Sulla misurazione del pene esistono varie scuole di pensiero...


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> neanche io. Non mi è nemmeno passato per la mente.
> Ma esiste una regola come misurare? Voglio dire, dipende un po' da quale lato ...
> ...


President qualche giorno ha dato delle indicazioni riguardo l'argomento.Aspetta che ti trovo il link


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> neanche io. Non mi è nemmeno passato per la mente.
> Ma esiste una regola come misurare? Voglio dire, dipende un po' da quale lato ...
> ...


https://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090917051206AAK3yeA


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> neanche io. Non mi è nemmeno passato per la mente.
> Ma esiste una regola come misurare? Voglio dire, dipende un po' da quale lato ...
> ...



Non credo esista una regola.

Diciamo che siamo brave a capire quando ci va bene misura peso consistenza e ....funzionamento.:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sulla misurazione del pene esistono varie scuole di pensiero...





Erato' ha detto:


> https://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090917051206AAK3yeA



Ciao

stupendo! :rotfl: ... 

Ma per calcolare l'area ... si finisce prima emergendolo in un litro d'acqua 
e poi si calcola in base a quanto è aumentato il livello ... 
certo, ci vuole un po' di acrobazie ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non credo esista una regola.
> 
> Diciamo che siamo brave a capire quando ci va bene misura peso consistenza e ....funzionamento.:rotfl:



Ciao

:up: .... 

se funziona, si ha già tutto l'affitto!


sienne


----------



## Zod (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stupendo! :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Rischi di bagnarti


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stupendo! :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Immergendolo.


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Immergendolo.


Perfetto. Infatti mi suonava strano ... ma proprio non mi veniva. :up:


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si prova a calzare le scarpe prima di comprare una 37 o un 38 , così si procede  per il pene


come sono grezzo, non ci avevo ai pensato


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei scema?


uh. come sei moralista.


----------



## Zod (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Perfetto. Infatti mi suonava strano ... ma proprio non mi veniva. :up:


Uhmm...non ti veniva..il problema inverso all'autrice del thread...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> uh. come sei moralista.


Mi annoio anche presto con cose così stupide.
Sono arrivata alla fine saltando 40 pagine.


----------



## Zod (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che prendo in considerazione il fatto che non sia nè lei nè una "graduata"...
> Dico solo che nel caso lo fosse starebbe sputtanando l'Esercito. E non mi frega niente che non ha detto a quale corpo appartiene.
> C'è una tizia che dice di avere Gradi che pubblica le sue foto nuda, che sia aviazione, alpini, bersaglieri o salcazzo...
> Questo per me è da fuori di testa. Ecco chi porta una divisa in modo totalmente disonorevole.
> Mi è venuto il nervoso.


Almeno poteva tingersela come la bandiera italiana, e checcazzzz..... Fucilazione in piazza del popolo!


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Rischi di bagnarti





Zod ha detto:


> Uhmm...non ti veniva..il problema inverso all'autrice del thread...



Ciao

Zod! ... che pensieri ...  ... 

Funziono a meraviglia ... nei fatti! ... 
Parola di scout ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che prendo in considerazione il fatto che non sia nè lei nè una "graduata"...
> Dico solo che nel caso lo fosse starebbe sputtanando l'Esercito. E non mi frega niente che non ha detto a quale corpo appartiene.
> C'è una tizia che dice di avere Gradi che pubblica le sue foto nuda, che sia aviazione, alpini, bersaglieri o salcazzo...
> Questo per me è da fuori di testa. Ecco chi porta una divisa in modo totalmente disonorevole.
> Mi è venuto il nervoso.


Madonna.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi annoio anche presto con cose così stupide.
> Sono arrivata alla fine saltando 40 pagine.


Hai letto di quando è stata salvata dagli agenti segreti e l'ha fatto rigonfiate a tutti?


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hai letto di quando è stata salvata dagli agenti segreti e l'ha fatto rigonfiate a tutti?


chi a destra e chi a sinistra :rotfl::rotfl: io muoro...


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Sai cognatina, o nicka i militari trombano anche loro, per fortuna,  e non ho mai sentito di nessuno che venga punito o declassato perchè quando non è in divisa fa i c... Suoi, invece di rosicare pensa ai danni che devono riparare quelli come me per le facce di culo come la tua. In tanti mi hanno ringraziata, a te forse ti si ringrazia solo quando pulisci bene il p....del tuo minorenne, così non è costretto a lavarsi


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hai letto di quando è stata salvata dagli agenti segreti e l'ha fatto rigonfiate a tutti?


Sì il meglio l'ho letto


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sai cognatina, o nicka i militari trombano anche loro, per fortuna,  e non ho mai sentito di nessuno che venga punito o declassato perchè quando non è in divisa fa i c... Suoi, invece di rosicare pensa ai danni che devono riparare quelli come me per le facce di culo come la tua. In tanti mi hanno ringraziata, a te forse ti si ringrazia solo quando pulisci bene il p....del tuo minorenne, così non è costretto a lavarsi



Ciao

però, secondo me, hai più del solo problema del flash di tuo marito ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sai cognatina, o nicka i militari trombano anche loro, per fortuna,  e non ho mai sentito di nessuno che venga punito o declassato perchè quando non è in divisa fa i c... Suoi, invece di rosicare pensa ai danni che devono riparare quelli come me per le facce di culo come la tua. In tanti mi hanno ringraziata, a te forse ti si ringrazia solo quando pulisci bene il p....del tuo minorenne, così non è costretto a lavarsi


Ma tutto quel pelo non ti è di ostacolo alle operazioni militari? Non crea attrito aerodinamico? Spero almeno che fai parte del corpo della forestale, o degli alpini.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, secondo me, hai più del solo problema del flash di tuo marito ...
> 
> ...


Anche di quello del tablet, peraltro.


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hai letto di quando è stata salvata dagli agenti segreti e l'ha fatto rigonfiate a tutti?



Tranne al marito.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sai cognatina, o nicka i militari trombano anche loro, per fortuna,  e non ho mai sentito di nessuno che venga punito o declassato perchè quando non è in divisa fa i c... Suoi, invece di rosicare pensa ai danni che devono riparare quelli come me per le facce di culo come la tua. In tanti mi hanno ringraziata, a te forse ti si ringrazia solo quando pulisci bene il p....del tuo minorenne, così non è costretto a lavarsi


Non capisci un cazzo ma questo si era già capito.
Ora dimmi che cazzo vuoi dalla mia vita.
Io almeno cazzo lo so scrivere.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sai cognatina, o nicka i militari trombano anche loro, per fortuna,  e non ho mai sentito di nessuno che venga punito o declassato perchè quando non è in divisa fa i c... Suoi, invece di rosicare pensa ai danni che devono riparare quelli come me per le facce di culo come la tua. In tanti mi hanno ringraziata, a te forse ti si ringrazia solo quando pulisci bene il p....del tuo minorenne, così non è costretto a lavarsi


no ma se da militare fai cazzate che disonorano l'esercito e vengono informati i tuoi diretti superiori ti mandano a lavare i cessi...calmati e se non vuoi commenti di un certo tipo non pubbliccare delle foto come mamma t'ha fatta..


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Non accetto che si scrivano cazzate su ciò che riguardano le cose serie della vita, se non hai mai visto piangere qualcuno dalla disperazione, allora sei un coglione se fai commenti deficienti, i gradi con onore sono il riconoscimento per chi lavora per il tuo culo di merda nicka, se non lo capisci lo capirai se non ci sarà più chi come me si mette in prima linea. Testina di c....


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no ma se da militare fai cazzate che disonorano l'esercito e vengono informati i tuoi diretti superiori ti mandano a lavare i cessi...calmati e se non vuoi commenti di un certo tipo non pubbliccare delle foto come mamma t'ha fatta..


Diglielo tu perché a me questa fa girare i coglioni.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Non accetto che si scrivano cazzate su ciò che riguardano le cose serie della vita, se non hai mai visto piangere qualcuno dalla disperazione, allora sei un coglione se fai commenti deficienti, i gradi con onore sono il riconoscimento per chi lavora per il tuo culo di merda nicka, se non lo capisci lo capirai se non ci sarà più chi come me si mette in prima linea. Testina di c....


se,vabbe'. perché ce l'hai con nicka poi?


----------



## Zod (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no ma se da militare fai cazzate che disonorano l'esercito e vengono informati i tuoi diretti superiori ti mandano a lavare i cessi...calmati e se non vuoi commenti di un certo tipo non pubbliccare delle foto come mamma t'ha fatta..


Da una suora me l'aspetto, ma da una con i gradi militari mi fa veramente rivoltare lo stomaco.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Non accetto che si scrivano cazzate su ciò che riguardano le cose serie della vita, se non hai mai visto piangere qualcuno dalla disperazione, allora sei un coglione se fai commenti deficienti, i gradi con onore sono il riconoscimento per chi lavora per il tuo culo di merda nicka, se non lo capisci lo capirai se non ci sarà più chi come me si mette in prima linea. Testina di c....


Ti ho detto di dirmi che cazzo vuoi da me.
Tu non sai un cazzo di me, quindi taci.
Poveraccia. Vergognati che hai fatto una figura di merda.
Lascia perdere il mio culo che a quello ci bado da me, non ho certo bisogno di una che mostra la figa su un sito sperando di raccattare cazzi perché sta con un marito impotente.
Ma vaffanculo va.


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Carissima ti ringrazio per il consiglio ma i gradi non me li tolgono mica perchè in casa mia faccio quello che mi pare, poi non si vede nemmeno il viso, e a dirla tutta siete un po' indietro ci sono militari che posano per riviste e non sono sempre in divisa


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Non accetto che si scrivano cazzate su ciò che riguardano le cose serie della vita, se non hai mai visto piangere qualcuno dalla disperazione, allora sei un coglione se fai commenti deficienti, i gradi con onore sono il riconoscimento per chi lavora per il tuo culo di merda nicka, se non lo capisci lo capirai se non ci sarà più chi come me si mette in prima linea. Testina di c....


e che cazzo ne sai tu di quello che ha visto nicka o chiunque altro qui dentro?


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> se,vabbe'. perché ce l'hai con nicka poi?


Io me lo sto chiedendo da quando questa è arrivata...
Madonna levatemela dalle palle.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diglielo tu perché a me questa fa girare i coglioni.


Vabbè ma non si nutrono i troll.
Questo deve già deve fare chirurgia bariatrica perché è ormai un grande obeso.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> e che cazzo ne sai tu di quello che ha visto nicka o chiunque altro qui dentro?


No ma questa/o sta male.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no ma se da militare fai cazzate che disonorano l'esercito e vengono informati i tuoi diretti superiori ti mandano a lavare i cessi...calmati e se non vuoi commenti di un certo tipo non pubbliccare delle foto come mamma t'ha fatta..


A parte che sta storia dei gradi è una palese fesseria, ovviamente, ma tu mo' mi dovresti spiegare come e dove disonorerebbe l'esercito. Eventualmente. Pubblicando foto anonime (sue, ammettiamolo per amor di discussione) su un forum di internet?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sai cognatina, o nicka i militari trombano anche loro, per fortuna,  e non ho mai sentito di nessuno che venga punito o declassato perchè quando non è in divisa fa i c... Suoi, invece di rosicare pensa ai danni che devono riparare quelli come me per le facce di culo come la tua. In tanti mi hanno ringraziata, a te forse ti si ringrazia solo quando pulisci bene il p....del tuo minorenne, così non è costretto a lavarsi


C sta per compiti e p sta per pc, immagino :carneval:Lizzi non mi scadere nella volgarità tranchant che non  si addice ad una s.... Del tuo rango


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma non si nutrono i troll.
> Questo deve già deve fare chirurgia bariatrica perché è ormai un grande obeso.


Hai ragione e non rispondo più, ma a me ste cose fanno veramente vomitare.
Ora la smetto.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ho detto di dirmi che cazzo vuoi da me.
> Tu non sai un cazzo di me, quindi taci.
> Poveraccia. Vergognati che hai fatto una figura di merda.
> Lascia perdere il mio culo che a quello ci bado da me, non ho certo bisogno di una che mostra la figa su un sito sperando di raccattare cazzi perché sta con un marito impotente.
> Ma vaffanculo va.


nickuccia. non ci cascare con tutte le scarpe :inlove:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che sta storia dei gradi è una palese fesseria, ovviamente, ma tu mo' mi dovresti spiegare come e dove disonorerebbe l'esercito. Eventualmente. Pubblicando foto anonime (sue, ammettiamolo per amor di discussione) su un forum di internet?



A disonorare l'esercito ci ha già pensato quello duro e massiccio....:rotfl::rotfl:lizzi mi sta facendo ricredere sui militari...:up:


----------



## Zod (30 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che sta storia dei gradi è una palese fesseria, ovviamente, ma tu mo' mi dovresti spiegare come e dove disonorerebbe l'esercito. Eventualmente. Pubblicando foto anonime (sue, ammettiamolo per amor di discussione) su un forum di internet?


Pelipendio della bandiera!!


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> nickuccia. non ci cascare con tutte le scarpe :inlove:


No no...ora smetto, tranquillo...


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Si nicka ci vado con tuo marito. E poi che cazzo vuoi tu? Io quello di tuo marito, se continui ad offendere senza che nessuno ti abbia filato è chiaro che vuoi metterti in luce grazie a me, continua a vivere di luce riflessa e taci cretina


uh. eri tanto divertente prima con il presentat'arm dei soldati. mo' invece mi tocca pure rubinarti. evabbè.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no...ora smetto, tranquillo...


:up:


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Ma perchè stè cretina che c.. Ne sà di me? Ma vaff.................................


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che sta storia dei gradi è una palese fesseria, ovviamente, ma tu mo' mi dovresti spiegare come e dove disonorerebbe l'esercito. Eventualmente. Pubblicando foto anonime (sue, ammettiamolo per amor di discussione) su un forum di internet?


Jb pensala come ti pare...per me è così e non devi essere per forza d'accordo con me né tu né chiunque altro.Poteva anche evitare di sparare la "fesseria" e far vedere la topa lo stesso visto che voleva conferme


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Jb pensala come ti pare...per me è così e non devi essere per forza d'accordo con me né tu né chiunque altro.Poteva anche evitare di sparare la "fesseria" e far vedere la topa lo stesso visto che voleva conferme


La topa ? Pure ?! :singleeye:  Lizzi is easy :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*mha*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La topa ? Pure ?! :singleeye:  Lizzi is easy :carneval:



Nulla da dire a nicka,ma c'è chi sta cosa l'ha vissuta proprio malissimo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lizzi (30 Settembre 2014)

Volevo farmi due risate, a domani preferisco passare la serata con mio figlio.


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla da dire a nicka,ma c'è chi sta cosa l'ha vissuta proprio malissimo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscuro spero che tu capisca che a me se una fa vedere l'ombelico dall'interno importa meno di zero...


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Per quello che ho subito e visto, spesso mi capita di sperare che i corpi militari vengano cancellati e che la gentaglia lo prenda nel giusto posto come merita, perchè altrimenti non crescono mai


Ciao

per finire, tutti i mestieri ... servono a mantenere assieme questa società ... 
dal medico, al veterinario, all'agricoltore, al falegname, alla maestra ecc. 
qui c'è di tutto ... e se sei frustrata ... prenditi una tisana ... calma ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro spero che tu capisca che a me se una fa vedere l'ombelico dall'interno importa meno di zero...




Si infatti ho specificato bene.Però c'è chi veramente non si è regolata....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla da dire a nicka,ma c'è chi sta cosa l'ha vissuta proprio malissimo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Malissimo in che senso ?  Io mi son divertita per quanto ho potuto seguire poco  sto ancora aspettando che vi da appuntamento a turno


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Malissimo in che senso ?  Io mi son divertita per quanto ho potuto seguire poco  sto ancora aspettando che vi da appuntamento a turno



Ma infatti abbiamo riso tutti,io con rewind ho calcato la mano,poi c'è sempre la solita che deve far degenerare il tutto.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si infatti ho specificato bene.Però c'è chi veramente non si è regolata....


fai i nomi


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Erato' ha detto:


> fai i nomi



Biri!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti abbiamo riso tutti,io con rewind ho calcato la mano,poi c'è sempre la solita che deve far degenerare il tutto.


Ehm per capire dovrei leggere più o meno una settantina di pagine  nun ce la posso fa  Sorry


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> *Jb pensala come ti pare*...per me è così e non devi essere per forza d'accordo con me né tu né chiunque altro.Poteva anche evitare di sparare la "fesseria" e far vedere la topa lo stesso visto che voleva conferme


Di solito faccio proprio così.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito faccio proprio così.


....e fai bene.anch'io faccio esattamente così.


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Biri!


eddai! anche lei stava scherzando...


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2014)

c'è una sorta di schiz..dicotomia in questi tresd... prima tutti a ridere poi a 99% finisce a mazzate.


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*



Erato' ha detto:


> eddai! anche lei stava scherzando...



ma che....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma che....


Comunque te in onore di LIzzy oggi quanti 3D hai aperto ?


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questo me l'ero perso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


comunque, anche se dice che con un 21 ci ha messo una settimana ad entrare tutto, mica dura poi tanto poco!


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Non accetto che si scrivano cazzate su ciò che riguardano le cose serie della vita, se non hai mai visto piangere qualcuno dalla disperazione, allora sei un coglione se fai commenti deficienti, i gradi con onore sono il riconoscimento per chi lavora per il tuo culo di merda nicka, se non lo capisci lo capirai se non ci sarà più chi come me si mette in prima linea. Testina di c....


proprio in linea non lo sei... sei lardosetta.


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti ho detto di dirmi che cazzo vuoi da me.
> Tu non sai un cazzo di me, quindi taci.
> Poveraccia. Vergognati che hai fatto una figura di merda.
> Lascia perdere il mio culo che a quello ci bado da me, non ho certo bisogno di una che mostra la figa su un sito sperando di raccattare cazzi perché sta con un marito impotente.
> Ma vaffanculo va.


Principessa, esci dal corpo di Nicka!


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> Principessa, esci dal corpo di Nicka!


Ma tu difendimi!! Eccheccazzzzzz....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu difendimi!! Eccheccazzzzzz....


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma tu difendimi!! Eccheccazzzzzz....


ora faccio un assalto all'arma bianca.
Lancia in resta!


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Iothar57,  grrrrrrrr..........le baiser  grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Contepinceton,


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Gas, nun se po' fa', almeno non a breve


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Vinc.t'ha messo in castigo? Perchè ti sei dileguato alla minaccia di non inviarti non so' cosa? che te sei sposato via mail con l'amichetta N.


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no...ora smetto, tranquillo...


Ignora tesoro che non merita alcuna considerazione[emoji8]


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ignora tesoro che non merita alcuna considerazione[emoji8]


Tranquilla non la/o degno più di nulla...mi sono incazzata perché è dall'inizio che se la fa con me e non lo capisco, ma visto che non ha alcun argomento passo all'ignorare l'utente senza problemi.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Ottobre 2014)

Non rompete il cazzo a Nicka.

Ho detto.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non rompete il cazzo a Nicka.
> 
> Ho detto.


Ti meriti un sì!


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

porca troia, 

ma quante cazzo di pagine ci sono qua dentro.

è finita, non le leggerò mai tutte.

sono sempre fermo alla 71.

lizzi, voglio conferma che sia tu quella della foto e non la moglie di tuo cognato.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lds gli piacerebbe a mia cognata essere così, non ha nemmeno le zizze


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ogm, o spqr me puzzi de prete, ed io me ne intendo di preti,  ne ricordo uno che voleva salvare la mia anima in una stanzetta dell'oratorio, e n'artro che me chiama la mattina alle 5 dicendo che s'era sbagliato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Ottobre 2014)

Mamma mia come sei volgare... Rimettiti a scrivere c... e s... e p... per favore perché io sono bacchettona e mi impressiono facilmente. Che é successo? Sei diventata una coattona?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine, non era nelle mie intenzioni di turbare la tua sensibilità, farò ammenda per il prossimo post, cazzo


----------



## georgemary (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Clementine, non era nelle mie intenzioni di turbare la tua sensibilità, farò ammenda per il prossimo post, cazzo


Ma infatti odiavo i puntini... Ma questi post sono squallidi! Sono bacchettona anch'io...


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Geo.esattamente quale parte del mio scritto ti bacchetta?


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mamma mia come sei volgare... Rimettiti a scrivere c... e s... e p... per favore perché io sono bacchettona e mi impressiono facilmente. Che é successo? Sei diventata una coattona?


Io.non ho capito niente della vicina le scale lo spioncino. ..ma da fuori non si dovrebbe vedere niente di niente....ho dato un rosso per come è scritto male......


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mamma mia come sei volgare... Rimettiti a scrivere c... e s... e p... per favore perché io sono bacchettona e mi impressiono facilmente. Che é successo? Sei diventata una coattona?


Trattasi di evoluzione della specie :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Trattasi di evoluzione della specie :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Per alcuni i miei post sembra che risultino come pirobazie letterarie


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Per alcuni i miei post sembrano che risultino come pirobazie letterarie


Piú che altro sono di una noia infinita..
Spero che la moderaZione funzioni. Ma mi rendo conto che a qualcuno puoi risultare simpatica


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Per fortuna che c'è ancora qualc.a perorare la mia causa


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Farfalla cambia confessione, che te devo dì, per esempio rew m'attizza proprio


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Farfalla cambia confessione, che te devo dì


Cambia forum che te devo dì


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Se ci fossi solo te , non mi sarei proprio iscritta


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Se ci fossi solo te , non mi sarei proprio iscritta


Idem


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao Lizzi,


non ho capito un gran che ... ma quale è la tua causa?


sienne


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Per fortuna che c'è ancora qualc.a perorare la mia causa


Scusami, senza polemica alcuna: ma la tua causa qual è?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sienne, lascia stare non potresti capire abbiamo stature e metri diversi


Non avete nemmeno lo stesso spessore, lascia stare


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sienne, lascia stare non potresti capire abbiamo stature e metri diversi


sì, decisamente... e Sienne ti sta guardando da molto in alto...


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusami, senza polemica alcuna: ma la tua causa qual è?



Metodo Oscuro.


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Metodo Oscuro.


Scusa Disi, non ho capito cosa intendi...


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Brava farfalla hai detto giusto, li preferisco di una capacità volumetrica differente, lascio a sienna il pi greco, alle circonferenze preferisco la glittica del pene


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Finalmente! Lizzi ha scritto Cazzo senza puntini!


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sienne, lascia stare non potresti capire abbiamo stature e metri diversi



Ciao

in effetti non posso capire, quando si può puntare solo su una carta ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> sì, decisamente... e Sienne:up: ti sta guardando da molto in alto...



Come paragonare l'oro:up: al ferro vecchio!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ma la vogliamo far sparire o no?
Chiedo eh?


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Brava farfalla hai detto giusto, li preferisco di una capacità volumetrica differente, lascio a sienna il pi greco, alle circonferenze preferisco la glittica del pe..


PENE Lizzi.si scrive PENE! mi sei cascata di nuovo....


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Brava farfalla hai detto giusto, li preferisco di una capacità volumetrica differente, lascio a sienna il pi greco, alle circonferenze preferisco la glittica del pe..


A questo punto inizio a convincermi anche io che sei un troll... peccato, perché all'inizio m'eri anche piaciuta...


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Eratò, come vedi ho corretto pe.. Con pene


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la vogliamo far sparire o no?
> Chiedo eh?


beh io il mio modesto contributo l'avrei anche dato... uno solo ne abbiamo...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> beh io il mio modesto contributo l'avrei anche dato... uno solo ne abbiamo...


Idem. Certo che se non si usano qui non saprei dove devono essere usati


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

QUOTE=farfalla;1424753]Ma la vogliamo far sparire o no?
Chiedo eh?[/QUOTE]


Si.

Un conto è delirare su cognati e fantasie sessuali.  chissenefrega.

Un altro offendere a sproposito chi neppure conosce.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma la vogliamo far sparire o no?
> Chiedo eh?



Ciao,

l'ho fatto ... me lo hai ricordato ... 

me ne dimentico di continuo ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem. Certo che se non si usano qui non saprei dove devono essere usati


Già...


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si.
> 
> Un conto è delirare su cognati e fantasie sessuali.  chissenefrega.
> 
> Un altro offendere a sproposito chi neppure conosce.


Disi, scusa eh, ma come fai a incasinarti sempre coi quote? :rotfl:



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> l'ho fatto ... me lo hai ricordato ...
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Ottobre 2014)

Vedo che ci si diverte eh?Sempre quando non riesco a partecipare maremma maiala.Vabbè..torno a lavorare. Per Natale dovrei riuscire a essere più presente. Laciatemi una fetta di Pandoro.

 Buscopann


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Farfalla cambia confessione, che te devo dì, per esempio rew m'attizza proprio


che strana una bresciana che scrive in romanesco...


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> PENE Lizzi.si scrive PENE! mi sei cascata di nuovo....



Ai ai ai signora L....è cascata sull'uccello. ....dove sperava.


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedo che ci si diverte eh?Sempre quando non riesco a partecipare maremma maiala.Vabbè..torno a lavorare. Per Natale dovrei riuscire a essere più presente. Laciatemi una fetta di Pandoro.
> 
> Buscopann


Busco  non ti sei perso un granché... Ma Nonna Papera non li fa i Pandori quest'anno?


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io.non ho capito niente della vicina le scale lo spioncino. ..ma da fuori non si dovrebbe vedere niente di niente....ho dato un rosso per come è scritto male......


non date rossi a Lizzi, datele dei neri... big bamboo neri, intendo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Clementine, non era nelle mie intenzioni di turbare la tua sensibilità, farò ammenda per il prossimo post, cazzo


Ma poi sei di Brescia (adesso capisco tutti i rigonfiamenti!!! Erano leghisti!!!) com'è che tutto d'un tratto scrivi in romano?


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma poi sei di Brescia (adesso capisco tutti i rigonfiamenti!!! Erano leghisti!!!) com'è che tutto d'un tratto scrivi in romano?


Perché è reale come una moneta da tre euro (cit.)?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Buscop.vai a pag. 139 e avrai le ultime


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma poi sei di Brescia (adesso capisco tutti i rigonfiamenti!!! Erano leghisti!!!) com'è che tutto d'un tratto scrivi in romano?



Ciao

sta in missione segreta ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Busco  non ti sei perso un granché... Ma Nonna Papera non li fa i Pandori quest'anno?


La crisi ha colpito anche la fattoria. Ciccio è dimagrito 10 kg e sta pensando pensando di far causa per mobbing.
La fetta di pandoro va bene anche di una sottomarca del discount. Mi accontento di poco.
A me cmq sembra che mi stia perdendo molto. Tra la Lizzi Taylor e raduni vari, voi vi divertite e io sgobbo come uno schiavo. Maledetti 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma poi sei di Brescia (adesso capisco tutti i rigonfiamenti!!! Erano leghisti!!!) com'è che tutto d'un tratto scrivi in romano?



A me ha ricordato altro.

Un proverbio milanese ......sulle p........di Brescia.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

È l'orario del meeting con le vergini INFILZE


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Oscuro, ho un mess.anche per te, ma com'è?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Oscuro, ho un mess.anche per te, ma com'è?


Buongiorno lizzi. Ma queste cattivone ti vogliono fare fuori?  Mannaggia...vediamp io e Vincent vega che possiamo fare al riguardo. Dormito bene? Fatto sogni?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Per fortuna che c'è ancora qualc.a perorare la mia causa


Qualcuno lo puoi scrivere per esteso


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Caciotta vai a pag.139


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta tu non sei qual.sei la divina


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Caciotta vai a pag.139


Nun te preoccupa. Io prima di scrivere mi aggiorno sempre. Ho gia letto. ...brava la maialona d arti tempi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ma "vai a pag. 139" é un messaggio in codice?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Grazie caciotta per la maialona, me piacerebbe tanto, mo vedo se posso da rimedià


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2014)

'sto thread era uno spasso, mo' e' solo squallido...ma qui i troll non li bannate? Io non li faccio sopravvivere neanche 10 minuti


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma "vai a pag. 139" é un messaggio in codice?



Ciao

no, è quella cagata che ha scritto oggi, pensando che sia materiale ardente ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Grazie caciotta per la maialona, me piacerebbe tanto, mo vedo se posso da rimedià


Ma guarda che io ti capisco eh....mica sono bacchettona...cioè vogliamo dirglielo a queste marie maddalene che certi impulsi.....eh?? Ma che ne sanno loro.
Vai lizzi. Mi porti in caserma con te?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> 'sto thread era uno spasso, mo' e' solo squallido...ma qui i troll non li bannate? Io non li faccio sopravvivere neanche 10 minuti


Ma tu non mi hai risposto!

ma poi dov'é che non li fai sopravvivere?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Vediamo


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> 'sto thread era uno spasso, mo' e' solo squallido...ma qui i troll non li bannate? Io non li faccio sopravvivere neanche 10 minuti



Ciao

hai la possibilità di usare il sistema che automodera questo forum. 
Sta a te ... e a chi non piace ... basta dare un rosso al primo post. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> 'sto thread era uno spasso, mo' e' solo squallido...ma qui i troll non li bannate? Io non li faccio sopravvivere neanche 10 minuti


Basta rubinarli ma a quanto pare qualcuno li tiene in vita


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

:up:





ivanl ha detto:


> 'sto thread era uno spasso, mo' e' solo squallido...ma qui i troll non li bannate? Io non li faccio sopravvivere neanche 10 minuti


:up::up::up:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Basta rubinarli ma a quanto pare qualcuno li tiene in vita


Io rubinai a suo tempo...ma a quanto pare o rubiniamo post diversi oppure lizzi è OGM


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io rubinai a suo tempo...ma a quanto pare o rubiniamo post diversi oppure lizzi è OGM


ma OGM sta per Organismo Geneticamente Modificato?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Infatti cosa vuol dire? Eratò delucidami per cortesia stè verdi, rossi ecc.stanno per semaforo?


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma OGM sta per Organismo Geneticamente Modificato?


Organismo Grandemente Mignotta.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io rubinai a suo tempo...ma a quanto pare o rubiniamo post diversi oppure lizzi è OGM



Ciao

una spiegazione sarebbe, che alcuni stanno proprio alla canna del gas ... 

tutto ok. ... certe cose, basta saperle ... 


sienne


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

C'è chi è alla canna del gas e chi il gas lo butta fuori dal posto sbagliato


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> Organismo Grandemente Mignotta.


ma non è una mignotta...a quest'ora le mignotte non stanno a scrivere p..... sul forum.....se stanno a divertire col pene caro....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io.non ho capito niente della vicina le scale lo spioncino. ..ma da fuori non si dovrebbe vedere niente di niente....ho dato un rosso per come è scritto male......


Suo marito guardava un porno, ma la pippa se l'è tirata suo cognato (mentre saliva le scale del palazzo). 
Chi non ha fratelli non può capire questa specie di empatia telepatica.
La portinaia ha visto il corrimano della scala lordato di smegma e si è affrettata a pulire (Lizzi insinua che la pulizia non sia stata effettuata con lo straccio...)
Poi la portinaia ha divulgato la notizia su Radio Serva e ora tutto il quartiere ne parla; pure il parroco durante l'omelia si è soffermato sulla deplorazione degli atti impuri (non i suoi, quelli degli altri).
Ma davanti a Lizzi, la pettegola custode ha dissimulato: "Cara Lizzi, le pugnette sulle scale sono vietate dall'articolo 7 (Estetica e decoro) e dall'articolo 14 (Utilizzo delle scale e degli ascensori) del regolamento condominiale. Se mi smolli 10 euri eviterò di riferire all'amministratore e ti eviterai la reprimenda nella prossima assemblea."
Lizzi non ha ceduto al vile ricatto.

Ma è possibile che vi si debba spiegare tutto?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Infatti cosa vuol dire? Eratò delucidami per cortesia stè verdi, rossi ecc.stanno per semaforo?


I Verdi sono approvazioni
I rossi disapprovazioni
Dopo un tot di Rossi rischi di non poter più scruvere o i post rubinati spariscono


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Suo marito guardava un porno, ma la pippa se l'è tirata suo cognato (mentre saliva le scale del palazzo).
> Chi non ha fratelli non può capire questa specie di empatia telepatica.
> La portinaia, che ha visto il corrimano della scala lordato di smegma e si è affrettata a pulire (Lizzi insinua che la pulizia non sia stata effettuata con lo straccio...)
> Poi la portinaia ha divulgato la notizia su Radio Serva e ora tutto il quartiere ne parla; pure il parroco durante l'omelia si è soffermato sulla deplorazione degli atti impuri (non i suoi, quelli degli altri).
> ...


Come faremmo senza di te


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> I Verdi sono approvazioni
> I rossi disapprovazioni
> Dopo un tot di Rossi rischi di non poter più scruvere o i post rubinati spariscono


però lei, che è un militare con i controcazzi (o, meglio,. controc...) vuole solo verde oliva. Mimetico.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl: Presidente hai capito bene, però mi sa che la vicina in cambio del silenzio avrebbe voluto altro, all'attimo non ho saputo cogliere l'offerta


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma non è una mignotta...a quest'ora le mignotte non stanno a scrivere p..... sul forum.....se stanno a divertire col pene caro....


beh ma a quest'ora li ha già spompati tutti...


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Non ho fratelli.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammè, non è importante verdi o rossi mi vanno bene purchè reggano il requisito minimo di almeno una a sett.e ad un cronometro lento


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La crisi ha colpito anche la fattoria. Ciccio è dimagrito 10 kg e sta pensando pensando di far causa per mobbing.
> La fetta di pandoro va bene anche di una sottomarca del discount. Mi accontento di poco.
> A me cmq sembra che mi stia perdendo molto. Tra la Lizzi Taylor e raduni vari, voi vi divertite e io sgobbo come uno schiavo. Maledetti
> 
> Buscopann


Il Pandoro te lo preparo io con le mie manine candide, anche se odio cucinare e non so da che parte si comincia, ma per te farei questo e altro! 

Per il resto, vedi, chi c'ha il pane non c'ha i denti: io preferirei avere un lavoro... :blank:


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Suo marito guardava un porno, ma la pippa se l'è tirata suo cognato (mentre saliva le scale del palazzo).
> Chi non ha fratelli non può capire questa specie di empatia telepatica.
> La portinaia ha visto il corrimano della scala lordato di smegma e si è affrettata a pulire (Lizzi insinua che la pulizia non sia stata effettuata con lo straccio...)
> Poi la portinaia ha divulgato la notizia su Radio Serva e ora tutto il quartiere ne parla; pure il parroco durante l'omelia si è soffermato sulla deplorazione degli atti impuri (non i suoi, quelli degli altri).
> ...


oooooh adesso ho capito!


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tu non mi hai risposto!
> 
> ma poi dov'é che non li fai sopravvivere?


Risposto a cosa? Mi devo essere perso il tuo post. Io sono mod di un forum sportivo, lì i troll li banniamo all'istante


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Io*

Io vorrei capire una cosa.Lizzi è entrata qui dentro senza offendere nessuno,anzi forse io sono stato un po' troppo colorito,poi purtroppo per lei, per provocazione ha postato una sua foto, si è scatenato l'inferno.é stata insultata ed ha risposto ad insulti.Suino è entrato qui dentro insultando da subito,e pesantemente....purtoppo sto forum ogni tanto mi sorprende in negativo....


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

A quanto pare con questi rossi presto dovrò lasciarvi, vi saluto adesso e spero possiate cogliere lo spirito che il tempo delle sofferenze per le corna, che tu le prenda o che tu le metta, è sprecato! Chi te le ha messe di te non gliene può fregar mi meno (altrimenti non l'avrebbe fatto) chi le prende può decidere se immolarsi a vittima in aeternus o a breve distanza.


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



Lizzi ha detto:


> A quanto pare con questi rossi presto dovrò lasciarvi, vi saluto adesso e spero possiate cogliere lo spirito che il tempo delle sofferenze per le corna, che tu le prenda o che tu le metta, è sprecato! Chi te le ha messe di te non gliene può fregar mi meno (altrimenti non l'avrebbe fatto) chi le prende può decidere se immolarsi a vittima in etermun o a breve distanza.



CI hai messo del tuo anche tu.....,certo se penso che al suino è stato consentito di stare qui dentro molto più di te,c'è qualcosa di sbagliato veramente.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Se ho messo le mie foto è perchè non ho problemi a metterle, chi non vuole guardarle non è obbligato, non ho messo nessuno sulla sedia di arancia meccanica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire una cosa.Lizzi è entrata qui dentro senza offendere nessuno,anzi forse io sono stato un po' troppo colorito,poi purtroppo per lei, per provocazione ha postato una sua foto, si è scatenato l'inferno.é stata insultata ed ha risposto ad insulti.Suino è entrato qui dentro insultando da subito,e pesantemente....purtoppo sto forum ogni tanto mi sorprende in negativo....



Chiedo: fra scatenare l'inferno ed elargire con generosità il becchime è possibile l'opzione sbattersene altamente i coglioni?


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire una cosa.Lizzi è entrata qui dentro senza offendere nessuno,anzi forse io sono stato un po' troppo colorito,poi purtroppo per lei, per provocazione ha postato una sua foto, si è scatenato l'inferno.é stata insultata ed ha risposto ad insulti.Suino è entrato qui dentro insultando da subito,e pesantemente....purtoppo sto forum ogni tanto mi sorprende in negativo....



Ciao


non ho insultato, ma sono stata insultata ... posso anche lasciar correre, infatti l'ho fatto. 
Ma è di gusto sotto la cintura ... giusto, è il tema ... piselli e foreste ... bene. 
Proseguite tranquillamente ...


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il Pandoro te lo preparo io con le mie manine candide, anche se odio cucinare e non so da che parte si comincia, ma per te farei questo e altro!
> 
> Per il resto, vedi, chi c'ha il pane non c'ha i denti: *io preferirei avere un lavoro*... :blank:


:abbraccio:
Se potessi te lo offrirei io. Per un pandoro fatto da te questo e altro.

Buscopann


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ahhhhhh! queste forze armateanche se a me mi attizzano di più i marinai....e ovviamente i finanzieri.ci son certi bonazzi nella guardia di finanza


Ma anche nell'agenzia delle ENTRATE :rotfl:


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Non sò quando avrei, ma adesso lo faccio, insultato la scema di sienna. Ologramma, il bigottismo è l'inquisizione morigerata, io non ho alcun problema, pur non essendo traditrice ma cornuta e mazziata aggiungo, non mi sento stupida e trovo assurdo che si possano dire cose come: mi sembra di aver tradito chi non c'è più sognando. ragazza ti voglio bene stai sicuramente soffrendo ma esci perchè è troppo, chi le coltiva queste confessioni è un bastardo


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questo per me è da fuori di testa. Ecco chi porta una divisa in modo totalmente disonorevole.
> Mi è venuto il nervoso.


Guarda, di gente che disonora la sua divisa in Italia ce ne abbiamo a battaglioni...


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> neanche io. Non mi è nemmeno passato per la mente.
> Ma esiste una regola come misurare? Voglio dire, dipende un po' da quale lato ...
> ...


Dal lato superiore, ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Io non ho capito quale cazzo di problema avete qui dentro. Cioè, a parte il fatto che siete una massa d'imbecilli pecorone traditone cornutone sceme come la merda. Oltre ad eventualmente raccontare cazzate sta poraccia di Lizzi non è che ha fatto nulla di che. Cioè, porca puttana, è venuto pure fuori che disonorerebbe l'esercito (...) per tre foto del cazzo che, ammesso che siano sue, non fanno male a nessuno. Boh.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire una cosa.Lizzi è entrata qui dentro senza offendere nessuno,anzi forse io sono stato un po' troppo colorito,poi purtroppo per lei, per provocazione ha postato una sua foto, si è scatenato l'inferno.é stata insultata ed ha risposto ad insulti.Suino è entrato qui dentro insultando da subito,e pesantemente....purtoppo sto forum ogni tanto mi sorprende in negativo....


Questa non offende nessuno? E a me che ha dato della cretina, della testa di cazzo, che devo pensare alla mia faccia di merda, che lei mi para il culo e se non esistesse sarei nella merda? Mi è stata attaccata al culo da subito e in diversi hanno chiesto che cazzo volesse da me...
Eh no Oscuro...no...

Questo dopo aver postato le sue foto, che per me può averle raccattate su qualche sito porno russo, sai che ci vuole...
Ah...e io dal cellulare cogliona che ho aperto le sue foto e casualmente mi è partito l'abbonamento a un sito porno, ma sarà un caso...

Non offendere la mia intelligenza.
Con me i rossi li ha presi sia suino che questa/o.
E non mi stupirei fosse lo stesso personaggio.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey, molto probabilmente sienna è il secondo profilo di mia cognata N.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Guarda, di gente che disonora la sua divisa in Italia ce ne abbiamo a battaglioni...


Ho detto "Lizzi è l'unica che disonora l'esercito!" ?


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Clementine, non era nelle mie intenzioni di turbare la tua sensibilità, farò ammenda per il prossimo post, cazzo


Cazzoooooooo ha detto cazzo


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho capito quale cazzo di problema avete qui dentro. Cioè, a parte il fatto che siete una massa d'imbecilli pecorone traditone cornutone sceme come la merda. Oltre ad eventualmente raccontare cazzate sta poraccia di Lizzi non è che ha fatto nulla di che. Cioè, porca puttana, è venuto pure fuori che disonorerebbe l'esercito (...) per tre foto del cazzo che, ammesso che siano sue, non fanno male a nessuno. Boh.



Le offese sono ricambiate. Anche verso chi, ha solo chiesto dei chiarimenti per capire. 
Le ostilità, non sono mai solo di una parte ... almeno in questo caso.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Joey, molto probabilmente sienna è il secondo profilo di mia cognata N.


signora lizzi, il suo avatar è un peperoncino?


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Farfalla cambia confessione, che te devo dì, per esempio rew m'attizza proprio


Salgo a Brescia o scendi a Roma?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Yes, minerva


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem. Certo che se non si usano qui non saprei dove devono essere usati


Io le ho dato un verde :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Sbaglierò*

... ma mi pare che Lizzi stamattina abbia fatto l'appello.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Rew, tu pensa a fare salire che poi io penserò a fare scenderLA


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma poi sei di Brescia (adesso capisco tutti i rigonfiamenti!!! Erano leghisti!!!) com'è che tutto d'un tratto scrivi in romano?


Mica una volta sola


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Yes, minerva


ma perchè sei diventata offensiva?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Certo rew, certo


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Grazie caciotta per la maialona, me piacerebbe tanto, mo vedo se posso da rimedià


A Lizzi, quanto me stai a 'ngrifà co' 'sto romanesco :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Certo rew, certo


devo avere un guasto al monitor, vedo un post sì e uno no.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Io le ho dato un verde :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cancellami dalle tue amicizie


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Le offese sono ricambiate. Anche verso chi, ha solo chiesto dei chiarimenti per capire.
> Le ostilità, non sono mai solo di una parte ... almeno in questo caso.


Sienne è ricominciato il circo di quando una che è un filo non allineata arriva qua e si becca i pomodori. Ovviamente poi succede che capita pure una a furia di prendere pomodorate non ci vede tanto bene con tutto quel pomodoro spiaccicato in faccia e se la prende anche con chi tenta il dialogo, magari. Ma è pure comprensibile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Risposto a cosa? Mi devo essere perso il tuo post. Io sono mod di un forum sportivo, lì i troll li banniamo all'istante


Ti avevo chiesto se ti chiami ivanl per Ivan Lendl...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne è ricominciato il circo di quando una che è un filo non allineata arriva qua e si becca i pomodori. Ovviamente poi succede che capita pure una a furia di prendere pomodorate non ci vede tanto bene con tutto quel pomodoro spiaccicato in faccia e se la prende anche con chi tenta il dialogo, magari. Ma è pure comprensibile.



È il proseguimento e il essere catalogati che non è più comprensibile. 
Un minimo d'intelligenza cazzo ... almeno al terzo botto ... ma capisco ... punto.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Yes, minerva


lo adoro ,quello piccantissimo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mica una volta sola


mica una sola volta cosa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo adoro ,quello piccantissimo.


moi aussi. Ah, la 'nduja.


----------



## zanna (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> A quanto pare con questi rossi presto dovrò lasciarvi, vi saluto adesso e spero possiate cogliere lo spirito che *il tempo delle sofferenze per le corna*, che tu le prenda o che tu le metta, *è sprecato!* Chi te le ha messe di te non gliene può fregar mi meno (altrimenti non l'avrebbe fatto) *chi le prende può decidere se immolarsi a vittima in aeternus o a breve distanza*.


:thinking: ... alla fine questo è :yes:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> È il proseguimento e il essere catalogati che non è più comprensibile.
> Un minimo d'intelligenza cazzo ... almeno al terzo botto ... ma capisco ... punto.


Sienne, succede. Mo', alla fine sta cazzo di Lizzi non sarà certo un fulmine di guerra, mettici pure questo, ma l'accoglienza ricevuta e praticamente unanime a quello porta, specie se una (Lizzi dico) manco è troppo sveglia. Porta a quello che ho scritto prima, dico, cioè a sparare anche quando non servirebbe. Ma tra una che s'inventa qualche cazzata e posta due foto sue senza far male a nessuno (e all'inizio almeno senza insultare chichessia) ed il solito coro di mentecatte che fanno muro, io sinceramente ritengo che il "problema" non sia Lizzi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho capito quale cazzo di problema avete qui dentro. Cioè, *a parte il fatto che siete una massa d'imbecilli pecorone traditone cornutone sceme come la merda*. Oltre ad eventualmente raccontare cazzate sta poraccia di Lizzi non è che ha fatto nulla di che. Cioè, porca puttana, è venuto pure fuori che disonorerebbe l'esercito (...) per tre foto del cazzo che, ammesso che siano sue, non fanno male a nessuno. Boh.



anch'io ti voglio tanto bene Joey, sei così coccolone coccolottoso


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> È il proseguimento e il essere catalogati che non è più comprensibile.
> Un minimo d'intelligenza cazzo ... almeno al terzo botto ... ma capisco ... punto.


io mi devo essere persa il terzo. E' sparito un post, per caso? Quello che riassumeva Pres?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Adoro il peperoncino super piccante, ed anche se non ricordo male il più di una v.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Non sò quando avrei, ma adesso lo faccio, insultato la scema di sienna. Ologramma, il bigottismo è l'inquisizione morigerata, io non ho alcun problema, pur non essendo traditrice ma cornuta e mazziata aggiungo, non mi sento stupida e trovo assurdo che si possano dire cose come: mi sembra di aver tradito chi non c'è più sognando. ragazza ti voglio bene stai sicuramente soffrendo ma esci perchè è troppo, chi le coltiva queste confessioni è un bastardo


Sei ondivaga,  un consiglio mantieni una linea coerente


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Rew ti piace più er romanesco, il siculo, il lombardo hai preferenze?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Adoro il peperoncino super piccante, ed anche se non ricordo male il più di una v.


Lizzi, stamattina me pari l'angolo della sfinge, non ti riconosco più.
Il più di che?


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Adoro il peperoncino super piccante, ed anche se non ricordo male il più di una v.


io pure due f


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Nicka e sienne*



Nicka ha detto:


> Questa non offende nessuno? E a me che ha dato della cretina, della testa di cazzo, che devo pensare alla mia faccia di merda, che lei mi para il culo e se non esistesse sarei nella merda? Mi è stata attaccata al culo da subito e in diversi hanno chiesto che cazzo volesse da me...
> Eh no Oscuro...no...
> 
> Questo dopo aver postato le sue foto, che per me può averle raccattate su qualche sito porno russo, sai che ci vuole...
> ...


E allora non avete letto bene.Io ho scritto che all'inizio non ha insultato nessuno,se vogliamo ho incominciato io ad essere pesante.Poi LIZZI ha sbagliato insultando sienne e nicka.Ho scritto anche che ci ha messo del suo o sbaglio?Tolte te e sienne,gli son piovuti insulti di ogni genere,anche che diffamerebbe l'esercito....!Vi sembra normale?lasciando stare quello che qualcuna ha scritto a me....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io pure due f


e ti basta un solo c?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata, se stà a parlà de lavoro, de fatiche pompeiane


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io pure due f


ODDIO. Tu la capisci????
Ieri mi adorava, stamattina manco mi risponde.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, se stà a parlà de lavoro, de fatiche pompeiane


hanno fatto fatiche particolari a Pompei? e non sapevo.
Ma durante gli scavi?
Mi informerò.
Come stai oggi?


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne, succede. Mo', alla fine sta cazzo di Lizzi non sarà certo un fulmine di guerra, mettici pure questo, ma l'accoglienza ricevuta e praticamente unanime a quello porta, specie se una (Lizzi dico) manco è troppo sveglia. Porta a quello che ho scritto prima, dico, cioè a sparare anche quando non servirebbe. Ma tra una che s'inventa qualche cazzata e posta due foto sue senza far male a nessuno (e all'inizio almeno senza insultare chichessia) ed il solito coro di mentecatte che fanno muro, io sinceramente ritengo che il "problema" non sia Lizzi.



Certo che non è sveglia. E certo che le sue cazzate non fanno male a nessuno. 
Scusa Lizzi, ma così ti ho percepita. Non per nulla ho chiesto ... proprio per una porta al retro ... 
Ma dalle peppa. Che pazienza. Il problema, poi però,  diviene lei stessa ... lo alimenta e crea lei ... 
Già solo per il semplice fatto ... che il mondo gira attorno a noi tutti ... non solo attorno alle sue misure ... 
E che cazzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora non avete letto bene.Io ho scritto che all'inizio non ha insultato nessuno,se vogliamo ho incominciato io ad essere pesante.Poi LIZZI ha sbagliato insultando sienne e nicka.Ho scritto anche che ci ha messo del suo o sbaglio?*Tolte te e sienne*,gli son piovuti insulti di ogni genere,*anche che diffamerebbe l'esercito*....!Vi sembra normale?lasciando stare quello che qualcuna ha scritto a me....


Veramente quello gliel'ha scritto proprio Nicka.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolina fermete, stò a parla con rew  e minerva, sei solo tu la mia adorata


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Non me ne frega nu c..mi saranno sfuggite le porte sul retro e sul davanti, ma ragazzi sto sul sito da 5 giorni me fate orietà non ho nemmeno un c...de profilo


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

A parte il telaio in frontale e in trequarti


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*SiSi*

Vabbè quando si insulta non stai a vedè er pisello su....


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: Presidente hai capito bene, però mi sa che la vicina in cambio del silenzio avrebbe voluto altro, all'attimo non ho saputo cogliere l'offerta


Dicci della tua vicina... roba piccante però :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



Lizzi ha detto:


> A parte il telaio in frontale e in trequarti



Ma sti cazzi der profilo,a me interessi sono de schiena....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Certo che non è sveglia. E certo che le sue cazzate non fanno male a nessuno.
> Scusa Lizzi, ma così ti ho percepita. Non per nulla ho chiesto ... proprio per una porta al retro ...
> Ma dalle peppa. Che pazienza. Il problema, poi però, diviene lei stessa ... lo alimenta e crea lei ...
> Già solo per il semplice fatto ... che il mondo gira attorno a noi tutti ... *non solo attorno alle sue misure ...
> *E che cazzo.


...però questo non dipende da lei.
Onestamente.
Io la foto nera mica me la sono andata a vedere, già sapevo che non era la foto di un paesaggio alpino.
Ma era NERA.

Lei è rimasta in questo 3d, non ha rotto le palle a nessuno, tranne quando ha offeso te e Nicka.
Fino a quel momento io l'ho trovata divertente.
E non mi pare abbia offeso eserciti o bandiere, bisognerebbe allora condannare tutta una serie di film degli anni 70, mandare in galera Banfi la Fenech e gli altri non me li ricordo.
Perchè era EVIDENTEMENTE una roba inverosimile, una parodia.
Poi si può discutere sulla qualità della parodia.
Ma tutto 'sto scandalo mi pare eccessivo.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Oscù, me dai ragione, me porella


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora non avete letto bene.Io ho scritto che all'inizio non ha insultato nessuno,se vogliamo ho incominciato io ad essere pesante.Poi LIZZI ha sbagliato insultando sienne e nicka.Ho scritto anche che ci ha messo del suo o sbaglio?Tolte te e sienne,gli son piovuti insulti di ogni genere,anche che diffamerebbe l'esercito....!Vi sembra normale?lasciando stare quello che qualcuna ha scritto a me....


Diciamo che Lizzy o chiunque sia ha dimostrato di non avere una 'tenuta'  nei comportamenti adeguata al suo intento, ha iniziato baldanzosa e poi s'è fregata da sola anche per prendere per il culo (o meglio c...) il prossimo o per cazzeggiare. Fino in fondo tocca esserci portati lei /chiunque sia non ne ha capacità


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sbriciolina fermete, stò a parla con rew e minerva, sei solo tu la mia adorata


Tu dovresti imparare a quotare. Se c'è riuscito Oscuro, c'è speranza per tutti.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...però questo non dipende da lei.
> Onestamente.
> Io la foto nera mica me la sono andata a vedere, già sapevo che non era la foto di un paesaggio alpino.
> Ma era NERA.
> ...



Ciao

sulle misure, era una battuta sua ... a me, non frega una cippa ... 

pace e bene ... 

non ho iniziato ... è l'unica cosa che so ... poi il resto è fuffa ... per me. 
sono solo stanca di capire ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Oscù, me dai ragione, me porella


Però Lizzi, famo a capisse: questo non è QUEL genere di forum. Poi se vogliamo scherzà, scherzamo. Io fino a che stiamo sullo scherzo ci sto.


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*No*

No.Tu avevi ragione all'inizio,poi hai postato quelle foto e avevi ancora più ragione..poi sei passata nel torto,adesso faccè vede er culo e riavrai ragione...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora non avete letto bene.Io ho scritto che all'inizio non ha insultato nessuno,se vogliamo ho incominciato io ad essere pesante.Poi LIZZI ha sbagliato insultando sienne e nicka.Ho scritto anche che ci ha messo del suo o sbaglio?Tolte te e sienne,gli son piovuti insulti di ogni genere,anche che diffamerebbe l'esercito....!Vi sembra normale?lasciando stare quello che qualcuna ha scritto a me....


Che secondo me disonora l'esercito una che pubblica visibili a tutti la sue foto nuda l'ho scritto io. Questo è un mio pensiero.
L'avesse pubblicata in privè l'avrei eventualmente trovato più appropriato, di cattivo gusto, ma più appropriato... ma che una pubblichi le sue foto, dicendo (probabilmente in maniera falsa) che è un alto grado e che lei sta in prima fila per la mia faccia da culo no.
Non lo accetto.
E ribadisco che non credo sia chissà quale Ufficiale. Quindi decade il tutto e la mia frase diventa ipotetica...
Io sono molto buona e cara, ma certi personaggi mi chiudono la vena.
Mi venga pure a dire che rosico, importa sega...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sulle misure, era una battuta sua ... a me, non frega una cippa ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, ma non c'è proprio un c...  da capire. Lizzi mica è venuta qui in cerca di comprensione.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew, tu pensa a fare salire che poi io penserò a fare scenderLA


Queste smorzate mi attizzano :carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cancellami dalle tue amicizie


Ne ho dati tanti anche a te


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> mica una sola volta cosa?


La parlata in romanesco di Lizzi...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sienne, ma non c'è proprio un c...  da capire. Lizzi mica è venuta qui in cerca di comprensione.



Ciao

giusto ... perciò ... c.... suoi ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Che secondo me disonora l'esercito una che pubblica visibili a tutti la sue foto nuda l'ho scritto io. Questo è un mio pensiero.
> L'avesse pubblicata in privè l'avrei eventualmente trovato più appropriato, di cattivo gusto, ma più appropriato... ma che una pubblichi le sue foto, dicendo (probabilmente in maniera falsa) che è un alto grado e che lei sta in prima fila per la mia faccia da culo no.
> Non lo accetto.
> E ribadisco che non credo sia chissà quale Ufficiale. Quindi decade il tutto e la mia frase diventa ipotetica...
> ...




Ma secondo te è veramente una graduata dell'esercito?ma secondo te io ieri ero serio?ma potevamo divertirci tutti allegramente,poi la cosa è degenerata,resta il fatto che se cè fa vedè er culo ha ragione lei...


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew ti piace più er romanesco, il si*culo*, il lombardo hai preferenze?


Me piace er culo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ok joe.
comunque non stò pigliando per il culo nessuno, vi ho detto quello che mi stava capitando, fino a che non mi mollerò a raggera, non si comincia oggi per domani, c'è vole tempo anche per separarsi, anche se ridemo. Se avessi una cazzo di prova del mio maritino mentre mi cornificava sarei già dall'avvocato, stè cosa che lui sia la povera vittima per il suo problema (accuso)


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma secondo te è veramente una graduata dell'esercito?ma secondo te io ieri ero serio?ma potevamo divertirci tutti allegramente,poi la cosa è degenerata,resta il fatto che se cè fa vedè er culo ha ragione lei...


Per me no, ma l'ho detto diverse volte che "SE FOSSE..."
Per me culo o non culo può far quel che vuole, basta che mi lasci fuori dai suoi deliri e offenda a casa sua.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, se stà a parlà de lavoro, de fatiche *pompe*iane


Adoro le fatiche pompeiane :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me no, ma l'ho detto diverse volte che "SE FOSSE..."
> Per me culo o non culo può far quel che vuole, *basta che mi lasci fuori dai suoi deliri e offenda a casa sua*.


su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Non credevo di turbare gli equilibri esistenti, non rubo niente a nessuno.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> su questo non ci piove.


Di solito non mi incazzo senza motivo...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me no, ma l'ho detto diverse volte che "SE FOSSE..."
> Per me culo o non culo può far quel che vuole, basta che mi lasci fuori dai suoi deliri e offenda a casa sua.



Ciao 

certo, sta tutto lì ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora non avete letto bene.Io ho scritto che all'inizio non ha insultato nessuno,se vogliamo ho incominciato io ad essere pesante.Poi LIZZI ha sbagliato insultando sienne e nicka.Ho scritto anche che ci ha messo del suo o sbaglio?Tolte te e sienne,gli son piovuti insulti di ogni genere,anche che diffamerebbe l'esercito....!Vi sembra normale?lasciando stare quello che qualcuna ha scritto a me....



Io non ho insultato nessuna. Segnatelo.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Rew che lavoro fai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di solito non mi incazzo senza motivo...


ma infatti io le ho chiesto perchè ce l'ha con te. Non ho capito perchè ti abbia attaccato in quel modo.


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo adoro ,quello piccantissimo.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> moi aussi. Ah, la 'nduja.


se un giorno vedrete Simy, ditemelo per tempo che ve ne mando un po' di quello buono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Non credevo di turbare gli equilibri esistenti, non rubo niente a nessuno.


Se non usi il bottone in basso a destra non si capisce a chi rispondi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La parlata in romanesco di Lizzi...


Ah si? Io ho solo letto pag 71 e qualche pag seguente e non parlava così 
Poi a pag. 139 ho visto una trasformazione o evoluzione che m'e' parsa improvvisa, era anche passata da c... e s... a pecorine e leccate della vicina e mi ha turbata

ma se dici che é sempre stata così mi fido di te, tranquillo

Io non sono una lettrice attenta e ormai saprai anche che sono tonta


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è una sorta di schiz..dicotomia in questi tresd... prima tutti a ridere poi a 99% finisce a mazzate.



Ciao

comunque, questa non mi è sfuggita. 
Forse sarebbe il caso che ti informi bene sulla malattia schizofrenia. 


sienne


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew che lavoro fai?


Roba di informatica. E poi lo scrittore, anche se finora ci si mangia poco


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Rew,Nun ce credo!


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ah si? Io ho solo letto pag 71 e qualche pag seguente e non parlava così
> Poi a pag. 139 ho visto una trasformazione o evoluzione che m'e' parsa improvvisa, era anche passata da c... e s... a pecorine e leccate della vicina e mi ha turbata
> 
> ma se dici che é sempre stata così mi fido di te, tranquillo
> ...


Mi sono perso la versione originale di pag. 139


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2014)

ma ancora non vi siete rotti i coglioni? 156 pagine di immondizia.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Nun ce credo!


Credece


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mi sono perso la versione originale di pag. 139


pure io ma ho ricostruito l'avvenimento con le testimonianze:rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (1 Ottobre 2014)

:up::up:


LDS ha detto:


> ma ancora non vi siete rotti i coglioni? 156 pagine di immondizia.


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Credece


non è vero: fai il sondaggista, tu.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Rew,Allora perchè tu numme credi?


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Lizzi*

Stai sbagliando.Sdraiale a colpi de foto del culo....rosicherannoa ncora de più....dajè.


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Questa non offende nessuno? E a me che ha dato della cretina, della testa di cazzo, che devo pensare alla mia faccia di merda, che lei mi para il culo e se non esistesse sarei nella merda? Mi è stata attaccata al culo da subito e in diversi hanno chiesto che cazzo volesse da me...
> Eh no Oscuro...no...
> 
> Questo dopo aver postato le sue foto, che per me può averle raccattate su qualche sito porno russo, sai che ci vuole...
> ...


la penso come te.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew,Allora perchè tu numme credi?


Quando l'ho detto?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai sbagliando.Sdraiale a colpi de foto del culo....rosicherannoa ncora de più....dajè.


Se continui finisce che poi posta le foto del culo di Massinfedele.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> la penso come te.


Se fosse, va riammesso per la creatività :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Roba di informatica. E poi lo scrittore, anche se finora ci si mangia poco


Minchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> la penso come te.


cazzerola. Perply dovrebbe prendere una percentuale sulla vendita dei tablet!


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se continui finisce che poi posta le foto del culo di Massinfedele.


Meglio che le foto der culo de annab...fidate....:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne è ricominciato il circo di quando una che è un filo non allineata arriva qua e si becca i pomodori. Ovviamente poi succede che capita pure una a furia di prendere pomodorate non ci vede tanto bene con tutto quel pomodoro spiaccicato in faccia e se la prende anche con chi tenta il dialogo, magari. Ma è pure comprensibile.


ma come sei diventato gentile e comprensivo caro Jb


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma come sei diventato gentile e comprensivo caro Jb


Lo sono sempre, io. Pure troppo.


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Eratò*

Sei una grande....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cazzerola. Perply dovrebbe prendere una percentuale sulla vendita dei tablet!


comunque mi sono rotta di leggere i troll. il rosso l'ho dato, mi ritiro nelle mie stanze.


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> comunque mi sono rotta di leggere i troll. il rosso l'ho dato, mi ritiro nelle mie stanze.





Non sai che te perdi.....


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

[SUB]rew , come ci si sente? Comunque tornando ai dialetti per quella misura non se po' fa'[/SUB]


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sai che te perdi.....



mi credi che non lo trovo divertente nemmeno un po?


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

Rew, è una rinuncia che mio marito ha dovuto accettare per misure non standardizzate.


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Certo*



Simy ha detto:


> mi credi che non lo trovo divertente nemmeno un po?




Certo che si.


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che si.


Nun me credi manco te?


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi credi che non lo trovo divertente nemmeno un po?


Ti credo e condivido.


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*

Eri partita bene.....


----------



## Lizzi (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che si.





oscuro ha detto:


> Eri partita bene.....


E quand'è che sarei arrivata male?


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> [SUB]rew , come ci si sente? Comunque tornando ai dialetti per quella misura non se po' fa'[/SUB]


O metti i quote o spieghi meglio... a cosa rispondi???


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Rew, è una rinuncia che mio marito ha dovuto accettare per misure non standardizzate.


Aridaje, quale rinuncia?


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che si.


appunto, quindi prima che scrivo cose poco ortodosse meglio che esco 



Nicka ha detto:


> Ti credo e condivido.



non avevo dubbi


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Lizzi ha detto:


> E quand'è che sarei arrivata male?


Quando ti sei messa ad insultare.....


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ti sei messa ad insultare.....



Ciao

il punto è, gratuitamente ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cazzerola. Perply dovrebbe prendere una percentuale sulla vendita dei tablet!


Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ti sei messa ad insultare.....



Oscuro, a te devo sempre fare i complimenti, sei un grande attore :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi credi che non lo trovo divertente nemmeno un po?


Nenmeno io
Mi stavo domandando proprio se non fosse un problema mio non riuscire a rapportarmi con questo genere di utenti.
Ptobabilmente lo é ma sono contenta che sia stata affossata


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nenmeno io
> Mi stavo domandando proprio se non fosse un problema mio non riuscire a rapportarmi con questo genere di utenti.
> Ptobabilmente lo é ma sono contenta che sia stata affossata



quello che mi fa incazzare è che poi si dice che siamo un "branco" contro chi non è conforme al "branco"... ma anche no cazzo, ma se vieni qui col chiaro intento di trollare puoi anche tornare da dove sei venuta. e che cazzo


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

che novità ci sono?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ma trollare che? Trollare non sapete manco che cazzo voglia dire. Provocare. Che cazzo avrà mai provocato sta qua in voialtre disagiate lo sa solo Gesù (ed io, ovviamente). Ou: qua fate "branco". Hai voglia tu. Tra l'altro, brutte svantaggiate, una che viene qua e posta due foto viene affossata di rossi, un altro rincoglionito che si fa i cloni e spara cazzate a più non posso, e che insulta pure, è bello e che figata torni a trovarci. Ma andatevene affanculo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> che novità ci sono?


svampata, signò


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma trollare che? Trollare non sapete manco che cazzo voglia dire. Provocare. Che cazzo avrà mai provocato sta qua in voialtre disagiate lo sa solo Gesù (ed io, ovviamente). Ou: qua fate "branco". Hai voglia tu. Tra l'altro, brutte svantaggiate, una che viene qua e posta due foto viene affossata di rossi,* un altro rincoglionito che si fa i cloni e spara cazzate a più non posso*, e che insulta pure, è bello e che figata torni a trovarci. Ma andatevene affanculo.



chi è costui?


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> quello che mi fa incazzare è che poi si dice che siamo un "branco" contro chi non è conforme al "branco"... ma anche no cazzo, ma se vieni qui col chiaro intento di trollare puoi anche tornare da dove sei venuta. e che cazzo


Su questo potremmo aprire una discussione (che ovviamente non ci porterebbe da nessuna parte) chilometrica però.


Ripeto quello detto prima. Su certi aspetti mille volte meglio una Lizzi che almeno è WYSIWYG. (Quello che vedi è quello che avrai).


----------



## Dalida (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma trollare che? Trollare non sapete manco che cazzo voglia dire. Provocare. Che cazzo avrà mai provocato sta qua in voialtre disagiate lo sa solo Gesù (ed io, ovviamente). Ou: qua fate "branco". Hai voglia tu. Tra l'altro, brutte svantaggiate, una che viene qua e posta due foto viene affossata di rossi, un altro rincoglionito che si fa i cloni e spara cazzate a più non posso, e che insulta pure, è bello e che figata torni a trovarci. Ma andatevene affanculo.


chi è il rincoglionito?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma trollare che? Trollare non sapete manco che cazzo voglia dire. Provocare. Che cazzo avrà mai provocato sta qua in voialtre disagiate lo sa solo Gesù (ed io, ovviamente). Ou: qua fate "branco". Hai voglia tu. Tra l'altro, brutte svantaggiate, una che viene qua e posta due foto viene affossata di rossi, un altro rincoglionito che si fa i cloni e spara cazzate a più non posso, e che insulta pure, è bello e che figata torni a trovarci. Ma andatevene affanculo.


Bravo Joe,concordo......sono minorate mentali,degne dell'Isis maestrine mai godute,che sono crepate di invidia,non tutte eh..ma quasi.D'altronde Jo,ti sei mai chiesto perche'molti non vengono piu'(vedi Conte..)???ovvo no???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Joe,concordo......sono minorate mentali,degne dell'Isis maestrine mai godute,che sono crepate di invidia,non tutte eh..ma quasi.D'altronde Jo,ti sei mai chiesto perche'molti non vengono piu'(vedi Conte..)???ovvo no???



micione faccio outing

io vengo solo per te :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> che novità ci sono?


che ci sei rimasta solo tu ad esibirti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Su questo potremmo aprire una discussione (che ovviamente non ci porterebbe da nessuna parte) chilometrica però.
> 
> 
> Ripeto quello detto prima. Su certi aspetti *mille volte meglio una Lizzi *che almeno è WYSIWYG. (Quello che vedi è quello che avrai).


come scrivevo prima da un'altra parte, fossero tutti così i troll...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> micione faccio outing
> 
> io vengo solo per te :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Aò, embè? Che fai, t'allarghi?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> micione faccio outing
> 
> io vengo solo per te :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Tesoro grazie.....quando ci beviamo il pignoletto??(senza Tuba..)


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come scrivevo prima da un'altra parte, fossero tutti così i troll...


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> svampata, signò


capita


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Su questo potremmo aprire una discussione (che ovviamente non ci porterebbe da nessuna parte) chilometrica però.
> 
> 
> Ripeto quello detto prima. Su certi aspetti mille volte meglio una Lizzi che almeno è WYSIWYG. (Quello che vedi è quello che avrai).


Sono d'accordissimo...ma è possibile esprimere il proprio dissenso nei confronti anche di personaggi simili senza essere tacciate di essere rosicone, svantaggiate, malgodute e altre carinerie simili?
Perché carissimo Tuba, io sono la prima che scherza, anche pesantemente se ci sta, che si mette in gioco, ma che ha piacere di parlare di cose che abbiano un minimo di veridicità...mi piace cazzeggiare tanto, ma mi piace anche discutere seriamente.
Io il troll non ho mai capito perché esiste e che divertimento ne trae a comportarsi da imbecille. Perché trollare non è cazzeggiare.


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> che ci sei rimasta solo tu ad esibirti...


e in che modo mi esibisco, di grazia?


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Joe,concordo......sono minorate mentali,degne dell'Isis maestrine mai godute,che sono crepate di invidia,non tutte eh..ma quasi.D'altronde Jo,ti sei mai chiesto perche'molti non vengono piu'(vedi Conte..)???ovvo no???


minorato mentale ce sarai te e tre quarti della palazzina tua... cafone (e due)


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Perchè non ti levi dalle scatole pure tu?
> 
> :up:


No leggere qualche minuto al giorno,le idiozie senza senso che scirvete,mi e'utile...rafforza la mia idea no??la mamma delle mai godute,e'sempre incinta..............:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono d'accordissimo...ma è possibile esprimere il proprio dissenso nei confronti anche di personaggi simili senza essere tacciate di essere* rosicone, svantaggiate, malgodute* e altre carinerie simili?
> Perché carissimo Tuba, io sono la prima che scherza, anche pesantemente se ci sta, che si mette in gioco, ma che ha piacere di parlare di cose che abbiano un minimo di veridicità...mi piace cazzeggiare tanto, ma mi piace anche discutere seriamente.
> *Io il troll non ho mai capito perché esiste e che divertimento ne trae a comportarsi da imbecille. Perché trollare non è cazzeggiare*.



già gli stai dando troppo peso

e anche alle parole di qualche altro


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Su questo potremmo aprire una discussione (che ovviamente non ci porterebbe da nessuna parte) chilometrica però.
> 
> 
> Ripeto quello detto prima. Su certi aspetti mille volte meglio una Lizzi che almeno è WYSIWYG. (Quello che vedi è quello che avrai).



ok, scusa ma qui ci siamo prese tutte gli insulti di tutti per aver espresso un parere e dovremmo stare zitte? abbi pazianza ma io minorata mentale non mi ci faccio chiamare e manco mi lascio offendere per partito preso.
poi se sono meglio certe persone basta saperlo che levo le tende in un attimo


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e in che modo mi esibisco, di grazia?



:sbatti:


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> già gli stai dando troppo peso
> 
> e anche alle parole di qualche altro


Lo so, mi chiedevo solo il perché non si potesse esprimere disaccordo...
Che poi nello specifico io mi sono incazzata quando ha cominciato a offendermi sta Lizzi senza motivo...
Per il resto manco mi incazzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chi è costui?


Massinfedele.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok, scusa ma qui ci siamo prese tutte gli insulti di tutti per aver espresso un parere e *dovremmo stare zitte*? abbi pazianza ma io minorata mentale non mi ci faccio chiamare e manco mi lascio offendere per partito preso.
> poi se sono meglio certe persone basta saperlo che levo le tende in un attimo



cara simy

a) considera da dove viene 
b) non credo che un paio di foto valgano questa bagarre, senti a me


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Su questo potremmo aprire una discussione (che ovviamente non ci porterebbe da nessuna parte) chilometrica però.Ripeto quello detto prima. Su certi aspetti mille volte meglio una Lizzi che almeno è WYSIWYG. (Quello che vedi è quello che avrai).


In buona parte concordo,  Lizzy era sostanzialmente innocua a tratti boccaccesca ma dalla giugulare fragile e ad un certo punto ha sbroccato usando il metodo " do coglio... Coglio" che è stato sommerso dai rossi.. Pazienza


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Su questo potremmo aprire una discussione (che ovviamente non ci porterebbe da nessuna parte) chilometrica però.
> 
> 
> Ripeto quello detto prima. Su certi aspetti mille volte meglio una Lizzi che almeno è *WYSIWYG*. (Quello che vedi è quello che avrai).


Grrr.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok, scusa ma qui ci siamo prese tutte gli insulti di tutti per aver espresso un parere e dovremmo stare zitte? abbi pazianza ma io minorata mentale non mi ci faccio chiamare e manco mi lascio offendere per partito preso.
> poi se sono meglio certe persone basta saperlo che levo le tende in un attimo



seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cara simy
> 
> a) considera da dove viene
> b) non credo che un paio di foto valgano questa bagarre, senti a me




ma io mica mi riferisco a Lizzy


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sempre dopo di te


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

intanto, pure se tutto falso, lizzi ha tirato su più di 160 pagine in pochissimo tempo. E grasse risate.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so, mi chiedevo solo il perché non si potesse esprimere disaccordo...
> Che poi nello specifico io mi sono incazzata *quando ha cominciato a offendermi sta Lizzi senza motivo*...
> Per il resto manco mi incazzo!



su questo concordo 

a me sinceramente l'unica cosa che dà fastidio è il protrarsi illimitato di certi giochi che sarebbero piacevoli se finissero al momento giusto

buonsenso...questo sconosciuto


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sempre dopo di te


a lui i forum servono per raccattare figa, non può mollare il tapino.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che dà fastidio è il protrarsi illimitato di certi giochi


La linea sottile tra cazzate e offese...


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

buongiorno


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy, Nicka, sia chiara una cosa, voi non avete fatto bene a comportarvi come avete fatto con Lizzi. Avete fatto benissimo.

Offendi. Ti becchi rosso. Tanti rossi (io stesso ne elargiti diversi). Fuori dalle palle. 

Magari fosse sempre..........così facile.


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> a lui i forum servono per raccattare figa, non può mollare il tapino.



GIUSTO


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> su questo concordo
> 
> a me sinceramente l'unica cosa che dà fastidio è il protrarsi illimitato di certi giochi che sarebbero piacevoli se finissero al momento giusto
> 
> buonsenso...questo sconosciuto


Anche a me...difatti se noti dopo un po' mi chiamo fuori...tipo col Suino, gli ho dato da mangiare finché si rideva poi basta, ho smesso.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Ottobre 2014)

Di certo non è (era) un troll. Poteva essere uno/una buontempone/a, ma ha coltivato il suo thread senza infestare in giro. Il suo thread può essere giudicato discutibile, grottesco, fuori luogo, inadatto allo stile di tradimento.net :mosking: ma non mi è parso peggiore di altri (basti pensare a quelli sulla freedom di Free, sulle critiche alle opinioni non condivisibili del Conte, sui ban a Sterminator, sull'autoesclusione e riammissione del Conte, ecc.). Un troll è ben altro. Condivido il senso di quello che scrive JB.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Joe,concordo......sono minorate mentali,degne dell'Isis maestrine mai godute,che sono crepate di invidia,non tutte eh..ma quasi.D'altronde Jo,ti sei mai chiesto perche'molti non vengono piu'(vedi Conte..)???ovvo no???


minorate mentali qua non ce ne sono, intanto. 
Perchè finchè si scherza si scherza ma questo non è più scherzare.
A certi livelli si scende solo perchè si ha il fiele in bocca.


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma statte zitto, sto babbione :rotfl:
> 
> Sei talmente imbecille da sentirti "uomo" solo perchè ogni tanto trovi una disadattata che te la dà ma vorrei vedere se tua moglie entrasse qui, come ti trasformeresti all'improvviso in un povero vermetto strisciante.
> 
> PATETICO!



:risata:


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Simy, Nicka, sia chiara una cosa, voi non avete fatto bene a comportarvi come avete fatto con Lizzi. Avete fatto benissimo.
> 
> Offendi. Ti becchi rosso. Tanti rossi (io stesso ne elargiti diversi). Fuori dalle palle.
> 
> Magari fosse sempre..........così facile.


Lo sai che i peggiori sono quelli subdoli e simil-irreprensibili...
Lo so, ci sono passata!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> su questo concordo
> 
> a me sinceramente l'unica cosa che dà fastidio è il protrarsi illimitato di certi giochi che sarebbero piacevoli se finissero al momento giusto
> 
> buonsenso...questo sconosciuto


vero, avrebbe potuto chiudere alla grande se avesse saputo quando. Ma l'uscita di scena dicono che sia la bestia nera degli attori.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo sai che i peggiori sono quelli subdoli e simil-irreprensibili...
> Lo so, ci sono passata!!


:abbraccio:

:coglione:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Simy, Nicka, sia chiara una cosa, voi non avete fatto bene a comportarvi come avete fatto con Lizzi. Avete fatto benissimo.
> 
> *Offendi. Ti becchi rosso. Tanti rossi (io stesso ne elargiti diversi). Fuori dalle palle. *
> 
> Magari fosse sempre..........così facile.


Guarda che Simy e Nicka non hanno bisogno di leccate di culo al gusto politically correct per essere giudicate più acute, intelligenti e interessanti di Lizzi e della maggior parte degli utenti qui dentro: la tua pennellata è pleonastica. Se ad ogni offesa o insulto partisse il rosso, Oscuro (per fare un nome: nulla di personale, anzi cito uno che ha la mia stima) sarebbe qui a raccontarla? Se si ragiona con oggettività, ok, altrimenti facciamo l'asilo nido "C'era una volta..." e giochiamo.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Guarda che Simy e Nicka non hanno bisogno di leccate di culo al gusto politically correct per essere giudicate più acute, intelligenti e interessanti di Lizzi e della maggior parte degli utenti qui dentro: la tua pennellata è pleonastica. Se ad ogni offesa o insulto partisse il rosso, Oscuro (per fare un nome: nulla di personale, anzi cito uno che ha la mia stima) sarebbe qui a raccontarla? Se si ragiona con oggettività, ok, altrimenti facciamo l'asilo nido "C'era una volta..." e giochiamo.


oh si..


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oh si..


E' un urletto di eccitazione o approvazione?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' un urletto di eccitazione o approvazione?


un po tutti e due...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> un po tutti e due...


Usami pure per bagnarti. Fai pure.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> :coglione:


La seconda emoticon è conseguenza della prima?! 
Che così fosse stammi lontano che ste cose mi turbano a me!!!


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Usami pure per bagnarti. Fai pure.


infatti non ho chiesto il tuo permesso.
avrei dovuto?


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Guarda che Simy e Nicka non hanno bisogno di leccate di culo al gusto politically correct per essere giudicate più acute, intelligenti e interessanti di Lizzi e della maggior parte degli utenti qui dentro: la tua pennellata è pleonastica. Se ad ogni offesa o insulto partisse il rosso, Oscuro (per fare un nome: nulla di personale, anzi cito uno che ha la mia stima) sarebbe qui a raccontarla? Se si ragiona con oggettività, ok, altrimenti facciamo l'asilo nido "C'era una volta..." e giochiamo.


Ma dove la vedi la leccata di culo.

Zio Infame veramente co voi qui dentro tocca parlare con il calibro.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Ma dove la vedi la leccata di culo.
> 
> Zio Infame veramente co voi qui dentro tocca parlare con il calibro.


Comincia a parlare di calibro invece...e vedrai!!!


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Guarda che Simy e Nicka non hanno bisogno di leccate di culo al gusto politically correct per essere giudicate più acute, intelligenti e interessanti di Lizzi e della maggior parte degli utenti qui dentro: la tua pennellata è pleonastica. Se ad ogni offesa o insulto partisse il rosso, Oscuro (per fare un nome: nulla di personale, anzi cito uno che ha la mia stima) sarebbe qui a raccontarla? Se si ragiona con oggettività, ok, altrimenti facciamo l'asilo nido "C'era una volta..." e giochiamo.


:abbraccio:


ma non era una leccata di culo, almeno io non l'ho letta cosi


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Lizzi*

comunque è riuscita ad "ammorbidire" a Jb e questo non è facile da riuscire.......Lizzi torna ma non offendere che non è carino.Spero che adesso ti venga più facile scrivere "cazzo"


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Guarda che Simy e Nicka non hanno bisogno di leccate di culo al gusto politically correct per essere giudicate più acute, intelligenti e interessanti di Lizzi e della maggior parte degli utenti qui dentro: la tua pennellata è pleonastica. Se ad ogni offesa o insulto partisse il rosso, Oscuro (per fare un nome: nulla di personale, anzi cito uno che ha la mia stima) sarebbe qui a raccontarla? Se si ragiona con oggettività, ok, altrimenti facciamo l'asilo nido "C'era una volta..." e giochiamo.


e te l'appoggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Ma dove la vedi la leccata di culo.
> 
> Zio Infame veramente co voi qui dentro tocca parlare con il calibro.


In effetti era un'altra leccata pure quella. Il concetto però è che se ti prendi le offese perchè scrivi scempiaggini (tipo quella fregnaccia dell'onore militare - che comunque in priveè se poteva capì - mi fa male il cervello), criticando un utente che alla centomillesima pagina di critiche immotivate nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi ad un certa sbrocca e ti scrive che dei una rincoglionita o quello che è, non è che "hai fatto bene a dare i rossi", è più una roba tipo "ma che cazzo stai dicendo". Eh.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Guarda che Simy e Nicka non hanno bisogno di leccate di culo al gusto politically correct per essere giudicate più acute, intelligenti e interessanti di Lizzi e della maggior parte degli utenti qui dentro: la tua pennellata è pleonastica. Se ad ogni offesa o insulto partisse il rosso, Oscuro (per fare un nome: nulla di personale, anzi cito uno che ha la mia stima) sarebbe qui a raccontarla? Se si ragiona con oggettività, ok, altrimenti facciamo l'asilo nido "C'era una volta..." e giochiamo.


Te fai tutto di un erba un fascio... E sbagli a mio avviso :un conto sono le offese che scaturiscono da un confronto acceso che trascende un conto sono le offese nate da menti di soggetti frustrati nella vita reale che solo qui ahimè trovano sfogo.. Che è un altro par de maniche


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> comunque è riuscita ad "ammorbidire" a Jb e questo non è facile da riuscire.......Lizzi torna ma non offendere che non è carino.Spero che adesso ti venga più facile scrivere "cazzo"


Non so se tu mi leggi bene, ma io sti discorsi li faccio a prescindere.


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti era un'altra leccata pure quella. Il concetto però è che se ti prendi le offese perchè scrivi scempiaggini (tipo quella fregnaccia dell'onore militare - che comunque in priveè se poteva capì - mi fa male il cervello), criticando un utente che alla centomillesima pagina di critiche immotivate nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi ad un certa sbrocca e ti scrive che dei una rincoglionita o quello che è, non è che "hai fatto bene a dare i rossi", è più una roba tipo "ma che cazzo stai dicendo". Eh.


ma pure che critichi ancora la fregnaccia del offesa militare in un thread dove sono state scritte una marea di fregnacce a scopo goliardico.....vabbe' la Lizzi voleva provocare perché anche secondo te diceva fesserie e ci è riuscita....dobbiamo fare il casus belli delle fregnacce adesso?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma pure che critichi ancora la fregnaccia del offesa militare in un thread dove sono state scritte una marea di fregnacce a scopo goliardico.....vabbe' la Lizzi voleva provocare perché anche secondo te diceva fesserie e ci è riuscita....dobbiamo fare il casus belli delle fregnacce adesso?


Ma non è un casus belli, è la storia che si ripete. Entra una che non è "allineata", ed ecco fatto. L'avete affossata di rossi.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è un casus belli, è la storia che si ripete. Entra una che non è "allineata", ed ecco fatto. L'avete affossata di rossi.


Oh povera cocca...
TradiAdmin riammettila ti prego.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ma io non ho capito il problema.
Ve la siete presa per le offese di Lizzi?
Ma ragazze, scusate qui di offese ne volano ogni giorno piu dei buongiono...concordo con president sul voler essere oggettivi e obbietivi. 
Secondo me c'e' invece o c'e' stato un fastidio generale (comprensibilissimo) per la pubblicazione delle foto...
ma simy non e' mai intervenuta per dire quando jb mi ha detto peggio che minorata....per dire eh, non che rinfacci a simy chissa che...
e' per dire, che non interviene anche perhe non ce ne e' bisogno, sono cazzate.
questa gentil signora con la bagiana femminista non e' un troll secondo me, ci sta perculando questo si.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

secondo me, tutto questo muro, non vi è stato. Anzi, molti le hanno dato corda. 
Ha giocato un gioco, che non sa giocare, scadendo pure ... sorpassando la linea ... 
Oltre a delle offese indistinte ... che dopo un po', fanno il loro gioco ... ha giocato male. 
E non c'entra né le foto, né i racconti che ha fatto. Ma proprio i momenti di interazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

*a proposito*

qualcuno conviene con me che Zadig e Principessa hanno scartavetrato anche i muri, da giorni e giorni e giorni ad offendersi senza peraltro mai un briciolo di creatività? (mignotta e tu ce l'hai piccolo e moscio)
per sapere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è un casus belli, è la storia che si ripete. Entra una che non è "allineata", ed ecco fatto. L'avete affossata di rossi.


ma non dire cagate.
non era allineata manco con Plutone, Lizzi.
ma che stronzata.
e adesso dimmi di non parlarti e che ti faccio vomitare e gnè gnè.
ciao ciao


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno conviene con me che Zadig e Principessa hanno scartavetrato anche i muri, da giorni e giorni e giorni ad offendersi senza peraltro mai un briciolo di creatività? (mignotta e tu ce l'hai piccolo e moscio)
> per sapere.


Sì, però di solito stavano in Sculacciao...
Se sono su thread al di fuori poi viene sapientemente fatto un lavoro di taglia e cuci...Attendiamo...


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è un casus belli, è la storia che si ripete. Entra una che non è "allineata", ed ecco fatto. L'avete affossata di rossi.


io di rossi non ne ho dati, io ho solo risposto e mi son fatta delle grandi risate in questo thread...ma ieri mi son incavolata vedendo le offese verso Nicka saltate dal nulla...del resto sai che me frega...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dire cagate.
> non era allineata manco con Plutone, Lizzi.
> ma che stronzata.
> e adesso dimmi di non parlarti e che ti faccio vomitare e gnè gnè.
> ciao ciao


Di non parlarmi non l'ho detto a te. Che mi fai vomitare sì, sicuro. E sai bene che è come dico, solo che tu rosichi alla morte e quando ti criticano non sei un cazzo obiettiva che ti monta il sangue al cervello. Non era allineata, perchè non era pentita, non era piangente, non era a pezzi, non era quello che vi piace leggere qua dentro, ha scambiato il forum (complice l'indirizzo) per altro che non fosse un posto di vecchie cariatidi incartapecorite (e non mi riferisco all'età) ed ecco il patatrac. Non è la prima volta che succede, e non puoi scrivere un cazzo di nulla perchè è vero. Quello che scrivo E' VERO. E mi fai vomitare.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è un casus belli, è la storia che si ripete. Entra una che non è "allineata", ed ecco fatto. L'avete affossata di rossi.



Il suo non essere in linea, è piaciuto a più utenti. 
Ma il suo scadere ... ha urtato. Proprio i momenti di interazione diretta ... 
Il sarcasmo, l'ironia o quello che era ... le devi saper gestire, se le usi. 
Ha stonato come una campana ... proprio un suo modo, un'aggressività di fondo ...


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma io non ho capito il problema.
> Ve la siete presa per le offese di Lizzi?
> Ma ragazze, scusate qui di offese ne volano ogni giorno piu dei buongiono...concordo con president sul voler essere oggettivi e obbietivi.
> Secondo me c'e' invece o c'e' stato un fastidio generale (comprensibilissimo) per la pubblicazione delle foto...
> ...




ma infatti io sono intervenuta sugli insulti rivolti a me 
e ho solo detto a nicka di lasciar stare.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io di rossi non ne ho dati, io ho solo risposto e mi son fatta delle grandi risate in questo thread...ma ieri mi son incavolata vedendo le offese verso Nicka saltate dal nulla...del resto sai che me frega...


Di rossi se n'è andata, mo' che fossi tu o meno non era quello il punto.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, tutto questo muro, non vi è stato. Anzi, molti le hanno dato corda.
> Ha giocato un gioco, che non sa giocare, scadendo pure ... sorpassando la linea ...
> ...


Appunto ha iniziato un giochino surreale che non ha saputo gestire e peraltro mi risulta che qui la maggior parte degli utenti usi la moderazione (che io evito come la peste) quindi tutte ste fregnacce se l'auto moderazione ha fatto la sua scelta nemmeno le comprendo.. Boh..


----------



## zadig (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno conviene con me che Zadig e Principessa hanno scartavetrato anche i muri, da giorni e giorni e giorni ad offendersi senza peraltro mai un briciolo di creatività? (mignotta e tu ce l'hai piccolo e moscio)
> per sapere.


verissimo.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Il suo non essere in linea, è piaciuto a più utenti.
> Ma il suo scadere ... ha urtato. Proprio i momenti di interazione diretta ...
> Il sarcasmo, l'ironia o quello che era ... le devi saper gestire, se le usi.
> Ha stonato come una campana ... proprio un suo modo, un'aggressività di fondo ...


A te ha urtato che ti ha insultata, ad un certa. Ma cazzo, a settantamila pagine di critiche ci sta anche. Mi spiace che fossi tu. Ma devi capire che le cose capitano, che lei evidentemente non era molto sveglia già di base, appresso a varie critiche e per capire te (e non offenderti) ci vuole un minimo di conoscenza.


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di non parlarmi non l'ho detto a te. Che mi fai vomitare sì, sicuro. E sai bene che è come dico, solo che tu rosichi alla morte e quando ti criticano non sei un cazzo obiettiva che ti monta il sangue al cervello. Non era allineata, perchè non era pentita, non era piangente, non era a pezzi, non era quello che vi piace leggere qua dentro, ha scambiato il forum (complice l'indirizzo) per altro che non fosse un posto di vecchie cariatidi incartapecorite (e non mi riferisco all'età) ed ecco il patatrac. Non è la prima volta che succede, e non puoi scrivere un cazzo di nulla perchè è vero. Quello che scrivo E' VERO. E mi fai vomitare.



non è che decido io chi resta o no, esiste l'automoderazione e evidentemente la "massa" ha deciso cosi. 
quindi sti cazzi se è stata affossata io la moderazione la uso


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto ha iniziato un giochino surreale che non ha saputo gestire e peraltro mi risulta che qui la maggior parte degli utenti usi la moderazione (che io evito come la peste) quindi tutte ste fregnacce se l'auto moderazione ha fatto la sua scelta nemmeno le comprendo.. Boh..


Da quando sono qui ne ho dati 3 totali...molto meno di quelli che a mio parere sarebbero stati necessari.
Quindi anche io in fondo in fondo non la uso...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che decido io chi resta o no, esiste l'automoderazione e evidentemente la "massa" ha deciso cosi.
> quindi sti cazzi se è stata affossata io la moderazione la uso


Eh, ma infatti bella massa di merda. Proprio quello è il punto. Poi se vuoi rubinare fallo, è un paese libero, il forum forse meno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di non parlarmi non l'ho detto a te. Che mi fai vomitare sì, sicuro. E sai bene che è come dico, solo che tu rosichi alla morte e quando ti criticano non sei un cazzo obiettiva che ti monta il sangue al cervello. Non era allineata, perchè non era pentita, non era piangente, non era a pezzi, non era quello che vi piace leggere qua dentro, ha scambiato il forum (complice l'indirizzo) per altro che non fosse un posto di vecchie cariatidi incartapecorite (e non mi riferisco all'età) ed ecco il patatrac. Non è la prima volta che succede, e non puoi scrivere un cazzo di nulla perchè è vero. Quello che scrivo E' VERO. E mi fai vomitare.



Secondo me stai sbagliando bersaglio.
Non mi  risulta, da quel che ho letto, che sbriciolata abbia avuto un atteggiamento ostile nei confronti  di lizzy


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me stai sbagliando bersaglio.
> Non mi risulta, da quel che ho letto, che sbriciolata abbia avuto un atteggiamento ostile nei confronti di lizzy


Non con Lizzi nello specifico, le stavo rispondendo perchè di recente (e non era la prima volta) con altre s'è comportata così. E, siccome rode, ha citato nel commento una cosa che le scrissi. E mi chiedo, anche, com'è che a Vicenza c'è st'aria fina che fa sì che non si capisca mai un cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da quando sono qui ne ho dati 3 totali...molto meno di quelli che a mio parere sarebbero stati necessari.
> Quindi anche io in fondo in fondo non la uso...


Io non la uso e nemmeno contesto le decisioni prese attraverso l'auto anzi. moderazione,. È. Prevista e funziona, punto


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A te ha urtato che ti ha insultata, ad un certa. Ma cazzo, a settantamila pagine di critiche ci sta anche. Mi spiace che fossi tu. Ma devi capire che le cose capitano, che lei evidentemente non era molto sveglia già di base, appresso a varie critiche e per capire te (e non offenderti) ci vuole un minimo di conoscenza.



Non proprio. Mi ha iniziato a urtare quando più in là ha continuato e mi ha paragonata alla cognata. 
Ma io sono un personaggio al margine. Parlavo dell'insieme. Non sa neanche insultare, per dire. 
Oh, l'ho trovata scadente con il tempo ... più per un suo modo ... e penso che sia più quello che abbia urtato. 
Poi, posso sbagliarmi ed è stato proprio il contenuto e non la forma ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di non parlarmi non l'ho detto a te. Che mi fai vomitare sì, sicuro. E sai bene che è come dico, solo che tu rosichi alla morte e quando ti criticano non sei un cazzo obiettiva che ti monta il sangue al cervello. Non era allineata, perchè non era pentita, non era piangente, non era a pezzi, non era quello che vi piace leggere qua dentro, ha scambiato il forum (complice l'indirizzo) per altro che non fosse un posto di vecchie cariatidi incartapecorite (e non mi riferisco all'età) ed ecco il patatrac. Non è la prima volta che succede, e non puoi scrivere un cazzo di nulla perchè è vero. Quello che scrivo E' VERO. E mi fai vomitare.


ma non dire cagate che stai sostenendo una roba che non sta in piedi manco con i puntelli. 
Quella non era allineata quanto una che rutta a teatro, e quella prima era pure peggio che è entrata qui PRIMA DI TUTTO offendendo, nel post di apertura, proprio.
Non è che il mostrarsi sprezzanti verso il prossimo perchè è diverso da te(tu generico ma anche no) dia un'aura di superiorità.
Dimostra solo la pochezza dei propri argomenti e la poca fiducia nelle proprie scelte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me stai sbagliando bersaglio.
> Non mi risulta, da quel che ho letto, che sbriciolata abbia avuto un atteggiamento ostile nei confronti di lizzy


cazzo, mi adorava.
E non le ho neanche dato un rosso, anche se un paio di post meritavano, ma ho visto che era già bella carica(i post sparivano) e ho lasciato correre. In realtà speravo chiedesse scusa a Nicka e Sienne e poi restasse.
Mi faceva ridere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non con Lizzi nello specifico, le stavo rispondendo perchè di recente (e non era la prima volta) con altre s'è comportata così. E, siccome rode, ha citato nel commento una cosa che le scrissi. E mi chiedo, anche, com'è che a Vicenza c'è st'aria fina che fa sì che non si capisca mai un cazzo.



Mi mantengo nello specifico della discussione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cazzo, mi adorava.
> E non le ho neanche dato un rosso, anche se un paio di post meritavano, ma ho visto che era già bella carica(i post sparivano) e ho lasciato correre. In realtà speravo chiedesse scusa a Nicka e Sienne e poi restasse.
> Mi faceva ridere.



Anch'io non le ho dato rossi.
Il thread era simpatico e innocuo fino a un certo punto.
E non solo per merito suo. 
La parte dei pipparoli era recitata alla perfezione


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non dire cagate che stai sostenendo una roba che non sta in piedi manco con i puntelli.
> Quella non era allineata quanto una che rutta a teatro, e quella prima era pure peggio che è entrata qui PRIMA DI TUTTO offendendo, nel post di apertura, proprio.
> Non è che il mostrarsi sprezzanti verso il prossimo perchè è diverso da te(tu generico ma anche no) dia un'aura di superiorità.
> Dimostra solo la pochezza dei propri argomenti e la poca fiducia nelle proprie scelte.


Quella prima era entra dicendo che non gli interessavano le critiche e che avrebbe parlato con altri traditori. E sta cosa non è andata giù, che troppo non era pentita, troppo non gliene fregava un cazzo e troppo, com'è che hai detto "ti ha infastidito che se la tirava troppo" (o una roba tipo, mo' non mi far controllare). Prima ancora ne sono succese altre di scene così. Quell'altra handicappata di Minni in quel thread che dici tu se ne  pure uscì con Tebe che aveva fatto bene a non fare figli, una roba di uno schifo allucinante ed è a LEI che dissi di non rivolgermi più la parola.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi mantengo nello specifico della discussione.


Ma se non capisci i riferimenti statte zitta, come diceva uno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella prima era entra dicendo che non gli interessavano le critiche e che avrebbe parlato con altri traditori. E sta cosa non è andata giù, che troppo non era pentita, troppo non gliene fregava un cazzo e troppo, com'è che hai detto "ti ha infastidito che se la tirava troppo" (o una roba tipo, mo' non mi far controllare). Prima ancora ne sono succese altre di scene così. Quell'altra handicappata di Minni in quel thread che dici tu se ne pure uscì con Tebe che aveva fatto bene a non fare figli, una roba di uno schifo allucinante ed è a LEI che dissi di non rivolgermi più la parola.


disse anche che quelle che non tradivano erano fedeli in quanto povere cesse +/-.
credo alla terza riga.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella prima era entra dicendo che non gli interessavano le critiche e che avrebbe parlato con altri traditori. E sta cosa non è andata giù, che troppo non era pentita, troppo non gliene fregava un cazzo e troppo, com'è che hai detto "ti ha infastidito che se la tirava troppo" (o una roba tipo, mo' non mi far controllare). Prima ancora ne sono succese altre di scene così. Quell'altra handicappata di Minni in quel thread che dici tu se ne  pure uscì con Tebe che aveva fatto bene a non fare figli, una roba di uno schifo allucinante ed è a LEI che dissi di non rivolgermi più la parola.




Guarda che spesso sono proprio loro a non parlare coi traditori e nrllo specifico dei casi che porti è stato proprio così.

Sull'uscita di minerva mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Dalida (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella prima era entra dicendo che non gli interessavano le critiche e che avrebbe parlato con altri traditori. E sta cosa non è andata giù, che troppo non era pentita, troppo non gliene fregava un cazzo e troppo, com'è che hai detto "ti ha infastidito che se la tirava troppo" (o una roba tipo, mo' non mi far controllare). Prima ancora ne sono succese altre di scene così. Quell'altra handicappata di Minni in quel thread che dici tu se ne  pure uscì con Tebe che aveva fatto bene a non fare figli, una roba di uno schifo allucinante ed è a LEI che dissi di non rivolgermi più la parola.


potresti non usare certi termini che rimandano agli handicap? so che non ti interesserà, ma davvero è come buttare sale su una ferita sempre aperta.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> disse anche che quelle che non tradivano erano fedeli in quanto povere cesse +/-.
> credo alla terza riga.


Disse che a tutti piace piacere. Disse anche che è facile essere fedeli quando non ti cerca un cazzo di nessuno. E quindi? Sta cosa t'ha stranita tanto? Sei un povero cesso tu (a pedali, ovvio)? Meglio le piagnone, vè? Ma poi, ripeto, fosse la prima. Ma che cazzo dici su.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao 

quello che mi infastidisce, è quando non si chiedono certe opinioni, ma dall'oro conto cadono giudizi. 
Non c'entra in che corrente o non corrente o essere in linea o meno che siano ... anzi. 
È sempre interessante ascoltare una voce fuori dal coro ... ma ciò non è tema ... è altro, secondo me. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che spesso sono proprio loro a non parlare coi traditori e nrllo specifico dei casi che porti è stato proprio così.
> 
> Sull'uscita di minerva mi trovi d'accordo.



Coi traditi, intendi?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> potresti non usare certi termini che rimandano agli handicap? so che non ti interesserà, ma davvero è come buttare sale su una ferita sempre aperta.


No.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma infatti bella massa di merda. Proprio quello è il punto. Poi se vuoi rubinare fallo, è un paese libero, il forum forse meno.


Ma smeraldare si usa? :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coi traditi, intendi?



Loro quelle che entrano come lizzy o l'altra  di cui non ricordo il nome.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cazzo, mi adorava.
> E non le ho neanche dato un rosso, anche se un paio di post meritavano, ma ho visto che era già bella carica(i post sparivano) e ho lasciato correre. In realtà speravo chiedesse scusa a Nicka e Sienne e poi restasse.
> Mi faceva ridere.



"Il mondo è più bello se ci sei tu, Clarice" (cit.)


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Loro quelle che entrano come lizzy o l'altra di cui non ricordo il nome.


Con chi è che non vogliono parlare? La tizia che entrò prima di Lizzi scrisse che non gliene fregava nulla delle critiche che le sarebbero eventualmente piovute addosso (anche se non immaginava in quale misura, tant'è che poi si rese conto, come Lizzi, di aver sbagliato forum) ma voleva confrontarsi con qualche altro traditore, Lizzi qui mi pare che abbia parlato con tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Disse che a tutti piace piacere. Disse anche che è facile essere fedeli quando non ti cerca un cazzo di nessuno. E quindi? Sta cosa t'ha stranita tanto? Sei un povero cesso tu (a pedali, ovvio)? Meglio le piagnone, vè? Ma poi, ripeto, fosse la prima. Ma che cazzo dici su.


nono, disse che quelli che non tradivano avevano come unica motivazione essere dei cessi.
E invece siccome lei era gnocca non se ne faceva scappare uno
E questa è una provocazione bella e buona, specie fatta nel primo post, prima che chiunque le scrivesse: ciao.
Cazzi suoi se si sente in difetto con la sua coscienza o con il comune senso del pudore o con quello che le ha insegnato mammà.
E cazzi tuoi se è un problema per te esserci persi 'sta poetessa
Chissà quanto ci avrebbe arricchiti, scambiando con lei pensieri a tale livello.
E tu mi hai tirato fuori Tebe(davvero io il post di Minerva non me lo ricordo), dicendo che era per colpa nostra(quindi anche mia) se era andata via la prima volta, ovvero due anni prima che io arrivassi qui.
Smetti di mangiare pesante, va, che manco con la pepsi ti si riavvia la circolazione periferica.


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che mi infastidisce, è quando non si chiedono certe opinioni, ma dal   loro conto   cadono giudizi.
> Non c'entra in che corrente o non corrente o essere in linea o meno che siano ... anzi.
> ...


Infatti.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, disse che quelli che non tradivano avevano come unica motivazione essere dei cessi.
> E invece siccome lei era gnocca *non se ne faceva scappare uno*


...però diceva di essere fedele.


----------



## disincantata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, disse che quelli che non tradivano avevano come unica motivazione essere dei cessi.
> E invece siccome lei era gnocca non se ne faceva scappare uno
> E questa è una provocazione bella e buona, specie fatta nel primo post, prima che chiunque le scrivesse: ciao.
> Cazzi suoi se si sente in difetto con la sua coscienza o con il comune senso del pudore o con quello che le ha insegnato mammà.
> ...



Virna Lisi era fedele ed io vorrei essere cessa come lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Virna Lisi era fedele ed io vorrei essere cessa come lei.


ma non si tratta di essere o meno un cesso.
Non è che mi sono sentita tirata in causa.
E' che questa era entrata qui che pareva Zazà Gabor, altro che Virna Lisi.
Poi non volevo dire Zazà Gabor ma quella che girava con le banane in testa.
Insomma, la Bela Figheira de noartri.
A me frega cazzi fedele o non fedele, mica è un partito.
Ma una che entra denigrando gli altri mi da fastidio.
Ci sono stati e ci sono qui traditori che io stimo moltissimo e con i quali mi scontro e mi confronto volentieri.
Ma se entra un'oca starnazzante e non si trova bene, peccato.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, disse che quelli che non tradivano avevano come unica motivazione essere dei cessi.
> E invece siccome lei era gnocca non se ne faceva scappare uno
> E questa è una provocazione bella e buona, specie fatta nel primo post, prima che chiunque le scrivesse: ciao.
> Cazzi suoi se si sente in difetto con la sua coscienza o con il comune senso del pudore o con quello che le ha insegnato mammà.
> ...


ERA per colpa vostra (vostra non anche tua, quando parlo di ste cose o ti cito direttamente e mi rivolgo a TE oppure alla popolazione del forum in generale). Quello è SICURO. Il post di Minerva sta lì.
Poi: ti ho già scritto che tradimento.net è un sito che parlerebbe, in teoria, di tradimento a trecentossessanta gradi. Con traditi e traditori e quant'altro. La realtà poi è che il forum NON E' AFFATTO COSI', e questo è evidente. NON E' UNA PROVOCAZIONE SCRIVERE CHE SE I FEDELI SONO TALI E' PERCHE' NON LI VUOLE NESSUNO, in un forum dove, diciamo, almeno un 50% è infedele, diciamo. Un forum variamente popolato. Ma siccome qui NON E' COSI', e lei non poteva saperlo, ecco fatto. Senza contare, ripeto, che ancora non ho capito, eventualmente, tu PER QUALE CAZZO DI MOTIVO TE LA SARESTI PRESA. Tu dico TE. Cosa frega a te se lei pensa così? Lei voleva parlare con qualcuno che fosse nelle sue stesse condizioni e QUI, complice il nome del sito, pensava di trovarlo. Invece a trovato TE, ed altre come TE, che subito le si sono messe a ruota a romperle i coglioni DAL PRIMO POST DOVE DICEVA CHE ERA TRADITRICE, NON PENTITA, CHE L'HA SEMPRE FATTO, LO RIFARA' ED HA ANCHE I FIGLI PICCOLI. Lei, ripeto, come le altre che sono capitate qui, e non hanno scritto che i traditori sono tutti cessi, che comunque si sono trovate a gettare la spugna che per un motivo o per l'altro non erano gradite. Dai oh, vaffanculo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> ...però diceva di essere fedele.


a chi? al marito? e capirai che novità...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

JB, la tizia che entrò prima di Lizzi, eliminava le voci in base se erano dei traditi o meno,
e non in base a cosa avevano da dire ... e su. Questo è "cretinaggine" ... che dà fastidio.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, la tizia che entrò prima di Lizzi, eliminava le voci in base se erano dei traditi o meno,
> e non in base a cosa avevano da dire ... e su. Questo è "cretinaggine" ... che dà fastidio.


Macchè Sienne, su. Dal primo post s'è trovata dei gatti appesi ai coglioni. Arrivo io che vorrei capire su cosa vorrebbe confrontarsi,  sta mentecatta di Sbriciolata qui sopra mi da della Paris Hilton senza che io abbia scritto o non scritto un cazzo di nulla. A sfregio che già le erano saltate le valvole di non si sa cosa. E NON E' LA PRIMA. Lo ripeto. Fosse l'unica.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a chi? al marito? e capirai che novità...


Ma come, si è impippata sul cognato... se aveva alternative andava altrove...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ERA per colpa vostra (vostra non anche tua, quando parlo di ste cose o ti cito direttamente e mi rivolgo a TE oppure alla popolazione del forum in generale). Quello è SICURO. Il post di Minerva sta lì.
> Poi: ti ho già scritto che tradimento.net è un sito che parlerebbe, in teoria, di tradimento a trecentossessanta gradi. Con traditi e traditori e quant'altro. La realtà poi è che il forum NON E' AFFATTO COSI', e questo è evidente. NON E' UNA PROVOCAZIONE SCRIVERE CHE SE I FEDELI SONO TALI E' PERCHE' NON LI VUOLE NESSUNO, in un forum dove, diciamo, almeno un 50% è infedele, diciamo. Un forum variamente popolato. Ma siccome qui NON E' COSI', e lei non poteva saperlo, ecco fatto. Senza contare, ripeto, che ancora non ho capito, eventualmente, tu PER QUALE CAZZO DI MOTIVO TE LA SARESTI PRESA. Tu dico TE. Cosa frega a te se lei pensa così? Lei voleva parlare con qualcuno che fosse nelle sue stesse condizioni e QUI, complice il nome del sito, pensava di trovarlo. Invece a trovato TE, ed altre come TE, che subito le si sono messe a ruota a romperle i coglioni DAL PRIMO POST DOVE DICEVA CHE ERA TRADITRICE, NON PENTITA, CHE L'HA SEMPRE FATTO, LO RIFARA' ED HA ANCHE I FIGLI PICCOLI. Lei, ripeto, come le altre che sono capitate qui, e non hanno scritto che i traditori sono tutti cessi, che comunque si sono trovate a gettare la spugna che per un motivo o per l'altro non erano gradite. Dai oh, vaffanculo.


ma sei diventato presbite che non leggendo i nomi degli utenti accomuni quello che scrivono gli altri a quello che scrivo io poi dici a me che ti faccio vomitare? eh? ma che cazzo dici? Allora comincio io a cumulare i post tuoi con quelli di Trinità, eh? facciamo così? Ma prova a rileggere quello che hai appena scritto, dopo un alca seltzer, va.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma come, si è impippata sul cognato... se aveva alternative andava altrove...


rew, non farmi venire il mal di testa... parlavamo di un'altra pregevole ex utente.


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

la mia "uscita " era ben diversa ma non ho voglia di giustificare cose di un mese fa.gentilmente lasciatemi fuori


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con chi è che non vogliono parlare? La tizia che entrò prima di Lizzi scrisse che non gliene fregava nulla delle critiche che le sarebbero eventualmente piovute addosso (anche se non immaginava in quale misura, tant'è che poi si rese conto, come Lizzi, di aver sbagliato forum) ma voleva confrontarsi con qualche altro traditore, Lizzi qui mi pare che abbia parlato con tutti.


Alla tizia scrissi un post memorabile che non degnò di un'occhiata, e se fosse stata davvero così scaltra e desiderosa di parlare con un traditore dopo quel post poteva tranquillamente contattarmi in pvt, ma preferì controbattere a quelle che tu definisci beghine piangenti.
Lizzy manco mi ha degnata, e alla fine: come sopra.
Ma se uno vuole veramente comunicare magari trova la.motivazione per farlo anche in mezzo al ginepraio, o no?


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alla tizia scrissi un post memorabile che non degnò di un'occhiata, e se fosse stata davvero così scaltra e desiderosa di parlare con un traditore dopo quel post poteva tranquillamente contattarmi in pvt, ma preferì controbattere a quelle che tu definisci beghine piangenti.
> Lizzy manco mi ha degnata, e alla fine: come sopra.
> *Ma se uno vuole veramente comunicare magari trova la.motivazione per farlo anche in mezzo al ginepraio, o no?*



Ciao 

questa tua ultima frase, contiene tanta verità.
Quando entrai, a parte che capivo meno di ora, 
facevo salti sulla sedia a non finire ... tra Stermy ed altri ... 
Ma se si vuole ... una viuzza si trova, sapendo chi si è ... 


sienne


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> rew, non farmi venire il mal di testa... parlavamo di un'altra pregevole ex utente.


Magari fate i nomi


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Vedo che la campagna acquisiti continua 

Adesso il cavallo di battaglia è: Il forum è tornato in mano alle beghine e alle maestre di vita e non c'è spazio per i peccatori.. Decisamente un Deja Vù. 


Sondaggino ??


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Vedo che la campagna acquisiti continua
> 
> Adesso il cavallo di battaglia è: Il forum è tornato in mano alle beghine e alle maestre di vita e non c'è spazio per i peccatori.. Decisamente un Deja Vù.
> 
> ...


"...cui aveva sottratto l'osso" (cit.)


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Vedo che la campagna acquisiti continua
> 
> Adesso il cavallo di battaglia è: Il forum è tornato in mano alle beghine e alle maestre di vita e non c'è spazio per i peccatori.. Decisamente un Deja Vù.
> 
> ...



Ciao

fuori i nomi ... di ambo le liste ...  ...
Dovrò pur sapere a che sponda appartengo ... 


sienne


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fuori i nomi ... di ambo le liste ...  ...
> Dovrò pur sapere a che sponda appartengo ...
> ...


Tu peccatrice  Sicuro


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Vedo che la campagna acquisiti continua
> 
> Adesso il cavallo di battaglia è: Il forum è tornato in mano alle beghine e alle maestre di vita e non c'è spazio per i peccatori.. Decisamente un Deja Vù.
> 
> ...


C


ciao Lionel...eh si,perche'uno viene qua'pensando di confrontarsi,con altri infedelli.E cosa trova?4 beghine,in crisi d'astinenza,atavica...cornutissime(e ci credo...poveri mariti...),che sanno solo offendere.....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te fai tutto di un erba un fascio... E sbagli a mio avviso :un conto sono le offese che scaturiscono da un confronto acceso che trascende un conto sono le offese nate da menti di soggetti frustrati nella vita reale che solo qui ahimè trovano sfogo.. Che è un altro par de maniche


E' capitato (non una volta, ma diverse volte) con utenti che sono entrati, hanno postato la propria storia e (anche dopo un unico post) e sono stati sommersi da insulti: cornuto, troia, attacchi di manico, immorale, varie ed eventuali.

Esattamente questi casi in che categoria dobbiamo metterli? A) Insultatori frustrati B) insultati frustrati C) offese che scaturiscono da un confronto.


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

ma voi siete matti, ero a pagina 160 e ora siamo a 172
ma io mi rifiuto di leggere


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2014)

:nclpf:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa tua ultima frase, contiene tanta verità.
> Quando entrai, a parte che capivo meno di ora,
> ...


questa(e mi riferisco anche al post di Chiara) è la verità. 
Non siamo in ricamo&cucito.net, c'è gente qui che ha perso tutto, anche la salute, in seguito alle vicende raccontate.
Anche io mi ricordo che ebbi l'impulso di scappare dopo i primi 3 post. Però c'è un fondo di verità anche in quanto dice JB, pur tirando fuori un esempio farlocco. Chi entra come traditore spesso viene sottoposto a fuoco incrociato. O chi entra raccontando di essere l'amante.
Mi viene in mente un'utente che mi fece star fuori dal forum una decina di giorni, non riuscivo a leggerla senza che mi montasse la carogna. Me ne resi conto e mi obbligai a non leggerla. Poi mi obbligai a leggerla senza rispondere, ma fu durissima. Adesso c'è un'utente che scrive più o meno le stesse cose e se mi capita di leggerla ho tutt'altra reazione. A me non sembra di essere in un covo di talebani, comunque. Qualcuno c'è, ma non mi pare sia il forum penitenziagite.net.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Tu peccatrice  Sicuro



Ciao

pagherò in ginocchia i miei peccati in una prossima vita,

che condurrò come questa ... vivo di reddito ...  ho già dato ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alla tizia scrissi un post memorabile che non degnò di un'occhiata, e se fosse stata davvero così scaltra e desiderosa di parlare con un traditore dopo quel post poteva tranquillamente contattarmi in pvt, ma preferì controbattere a quelle che tu definisci beghine piangenti.
> Lizzy manco mi ha degnata, e alla fine: come sopra.
> Ma se uno vuole veramente comunicare magari trova la.motivazione per farlo anche in mezzo al ginepraio, o no?


E capirai che questo atteggiamento è tipico di chi del dialogo ci si pulisce il culo, come diceva quello...
Che io apprezzo tantissimo dialogare con qualcuno che non la pensa come me, ma se voglio dialogare lo faccio con tutti.
Invece in certi atteggiamenti io ci vedo solo la ricerca di scontro, che è cosa un attimo diversa...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa(e mi riferisco anche al post di Chiara) è la verità.
> Non siamo in ricamo&cucito.net, c'è gente qui che ha perso tutto, anche la salute, in seguito alle vicende raccontate.
> Anche io mi ricordo che ebbi l'impulso di scappare dopo i primi 3 post. Però c'è un fondo di verità anche in quanto dice JB, pur tirando fuori un esempio farlocco. Chi entra come traditore spesso viene sottoposto a fuoco incrociato. O chi entra raccontando di essere l'amante.
> Mi viene in mente un'utente che mi fece star fuori dal forum una decina di giorni, non riuscivo a leggerla senza che mi montasse la carogna. Me ne resi conto e mi obbligai a non leggerla. Poi mi obbligai a leggerla senza rispondere, ma fu durissima. Adesso c'è un'utente che scrive più o meno le stesse cose e se mi capita di leggerla ho tutt'altra reazione. A me non sembra di essere in un covo di talebani, comunque. Qualcuno c'è, ma non mi pare sia il forum penitenziagite.net.



Ciao

lasciando da parte, che gli "integralisti" alla Stermy e Alex, non ci sono più,
che se la prendevano anche con i traditi, se non lasciavano il fedifrago ...
quello che noto è, che dipende tanto dalla forma. Voglio dire, anche una Diletta,
non viene toccata proprio con guanti di camoscio, per dire ... 
È il discorso che poco tempo fa si è fatto, sul come rapportarsi, secondo me ... 
che alla fine, fa la grande differenza ... traditi o traditori che si sia ... a me non interessa. 
Che poi, pochi saltano come pulci è vero ... ma c'è anche un contrappose ... basta cogliere. 


sienne


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> pagherò in ginocchia i miei peccati in una prossima vita,
> 
> ...


Il concetto è chiaro.

La frase esatta è: vivo di rendita. 

:up:


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Il concetto è chiaro.
> 
> La frase esatta è: vivo di rendita.
> 
> :up:



Ciao

 ... merci ... 

allora continuo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa(e mi riferisco anche al post di Chiara) è la verità.
> Non siamo in ricamo&cucito.net, c'è gente qui che ha perso tutto, anche la salute, in seguito alle vicende raccontate.
> Anche io mi ricordo che ebbi l'impulso di scappare dopo i primi 3 post. Però c'è un fondo di verità anche in quanto dice JB, pur tirando fuori un esempio farlocco. Chi entra come traditore spesso viene sottoposto a fuoco incrociato. O chi entra raccontando di essere l'amante.
> Mi viene in mente un'utente che mi fece star fuori dal forum una decina di giorni, non riuscivo a leggerla senza che mi montasse la carogna. Me ne resi conto e mi obbligai a non leggerla. Poi mi obbligai a leggerla senza rispondere, ma fu durissima. Adesso c'è un'utente che scrive più o meno le stesse cose e se mi capita di leggerla ho tutt'altra reazione. A me non sembra di essere in un covo di talebani, comunque. Qualcuno c'è, ma non mi pare sia il forum penitenziagite.net.


Non sono tradita e tutti questi talebani proprio non li leggo
Credo di essere stata una delle prime a rubinare Lizzi
Non amo gli esisbizionisti, mi indispettiscono quelli che insultano senza essere insultati e se devo dirla tutta mi innervosiva anche chi riusciva a riderci insieme (ma ammetto che questo è un problema mio)
Esiste un sistema di moderazione: vogliamo anche scrivere quando è lecito pigiare rosso oppure lasciamo alla discrezione del singolo? Tanto per capire
Altrimenti scriviamo nel regolamento quando non è valido pigiare


PS: Non chiedermi perchè ho quotato te


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E capirai che questo atteggiamento è tipico di chi del dialogo ci si pulisce il culo, come diceva quello...
> Che io apprezzo tantissimo dialogare con qualcuno che non la pensa come me, ma se voglio dialogare lo faccio con tutti.
> Invece in certi atteggiamenti io ci vedo solo la ricerca di scontro, che è cosa un attimo diversa...



Ciao

sto cercando come definire, quello che secondo me, urta ... o stona nell'insieme. 
Mi stai facendo riflettere. Forse più che i giudizi gratuiti, è proprio la non disponibilità al dialogo ... 
Touché ... 


sienne


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> pagherò in ginocchia i miei peccati in una prossima vita,
> 
> ...


Adoro i pagamenti in ginocchio


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Adoro i pagamenti in ginocchio



Ciao

sono una peccatrice ...  e pagherò ... 
ma ora, fallo pagare ad altri ... :rotfl:
Ad ognuno il suo turno ...  ...


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Ottobre 2014)

Se facciamo un discorso in generale -su questo non mi pronuncio ho saltato troppe pagine-
Quello che si nota ogni tanto è che c'è, in effetti, la spinta di "gruppo".
Non un gruppo con nomi precisi, non un consorzio stabilito, non una associazione di amici di merende, sia chiaro.

Ma quando vedo che una, due persone cominciano a rivolgersi a un utente nuovo in un certo modo, mi verrà più facile rispondere allo stesso modo. 

Parte Oscuro? Simy quota? Arriva un altro a rincarare la dose, tra pacche sulle spalle?
Si può perdere il senso di come ci si comporterebbe se si fosse uno a uno, viso a viso. E' il fenomeno della folla che stempera la responsabilità del singolo. E ci si può far trascinare dall'umore generale, pompato sempre più.

E non sto dicendo che sono immune da questo fenomeno.


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sto cercando come definire, quello che secondo me, urta ... o stona nell'insieme.
> Mi stai facendo riflettere. Forse più che i giudizi gratuiti, è proprio la non disponibilità al dialogo ...
> ...


ma c'è poco su cui riflettere.è più semplice di quello che sembra secondo me.alcuni vogliono cazzeggiare o trombare.entrano qui per fare questo e cercano leggerezza.non hanno voglia di riflessioni o dialoghi.ognuno affronta il forum come vuole e finché si ride va bene ma quando si degenera con offese e insulti il giochetto si rompe....


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sto cercando come definire, quello che secondo me, urta ... o stona nell'insieme.
> Mi stai facendo riflettere. Forse più che i giudizi gratuiti, è proprio la non disponibilità al dialogo ...
> ...


Ti faccio un esempio!
Chiedi a Vincent Vega...
Lui poveretto si è messo a voler discutere realmente di ristoranti e vini con LDS, ha postato diverse volte per attirare l'attenzione dicendo che lui i ristoranti 2 stelle Michelin li ha frequentati (a New York se ben mi ricordo).
Così allo stesso modo, da traditore, ha cercato un dialogo con Lizzi.
Vincent mi pare che sia uno che scrive in italiano corrente, riesce ad analizzare anche determinate situazioni ai limiti della realtà estrapolando alcuni punti proprio per ricercare un dialogo su qualcosa che conosce in prima persona.
E' stato ignorato in entrambi i casi...
E questa cosa mi ha fatta pensare...
Ci sono purtroppo persone che si parlano addosso e leggono solo quello che vogliono leggere perchè cercano in qualche modo uno scontro.
Che siano troll o meno non importa. Quello che conta è la vaga sensazione di essere unici in un ipotetico scontro contro tutti, non capendo che non tutti sono contro. Ma gli "alleati" non li vuoi vedere perchè è troppo divertente giocare da soli. Per poi fare la vittima, ovviamente.


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma c'è poco su cui riflettere.è più semplice di quello che sembra secondo me.alcuni vogliono cazzeggiare o trombare.entrano qui per fare questo e cercano leggerezza.non hanno voglia di riflessioni o dialoghi.ognuno affronta il forum come vuole e finché si ride va bene ma quando si degenera con offese e insulti il giochetto si rompe....


secondo me non c'è niente di male a cercare qualcosa in un forum
che sia il dialogo, il cazzeggio o la trombata extra
è vero che qui dentro c'è un gruppo, è normale
è un cerchio ristretto e per entrare bisogna faticare
ma "contro" lizzi si è scatenato il forum perchè si è messa a scrivere insulti all'intelligenza degli utenti
inventandosi situazioni assurde e a tratti allucinanti (ha fatto invocare Dio pure a perplesso)


----------



## Divì (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avete nemmeno lo stesso spessore, lascia stare


Verde!


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio!
> Chiedi a Vincent Vega...
> Lui poveretto si è messo a voler discutere realmente di ristoranti e vini con LDS, ha postato diverse volte per attirare l'attenzione dicendo che lui i ristoranti 2 stelle Michelin li ha frequentati (a New York se ben mi ricordo).
> Così allo stesso modo, da traditore, ha cercato un dialogo con Lizzi.
> ...


Ciao

riesco a seguire e sentire molto bene il tuo discorso. 
Se rifletto, è proprio la chiusura al dialogo, di qualunque tipo esso sia,
che mi stringe la vena ... problema mio, certo. Infatti, proverò a starne fuori in futuro. 
Grazie.

sienne


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> riesco a seguire e sentire molto bene il tuo discorso.
> Se rifletto, è proprio la chiusura al dialogo, di qualunque tipo esso sia,
> ...


E' una cosa che infastidisce molto anche me...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una cosa che infastidisce molto anche me...



Ciao

so da cosa deriva, nel mio caso. Tu lo sai? Perché ti dà fastidio?


sienne


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> so da cosa deriva, nel mio caso. Tu lo sai? Perché ti dà fastidio?
> 
> ...


Mi infastidisce molto l'atteggiamento perchè so cosa vuol dire non essere ascoltata. Volutamente non ascoltata.
Mi sembra una presa per il culo...
Soprattutto quando in qualche modo viene richiesto un mio parere, che se vogliamo parlare del forum è appunto lo scrivere il proprio pensiero per condividerlo e per cercare un dialogo con tante teste diverse.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio!
> Chiedi a Vincent Vega...
> Lui poveretto si è messo a voler discutere realmente di ristoranti e vini con LDS, ha postato diverse volte per attirare l'attenzione dicendo che lui i ristoranti 2 stelle Michelin li ha frequentati (a New York se ben mi ricordo).
> Così allo stesso modo, da traditore, ha cercato un dialogo con Lizzi.
> ...



Quello del tentato dialogo di Vincent è un esempio ancora piú calzante.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sei diventato presbite che non leggendo i nomi degli utenti accomuni quello che scrivono gli altri a quello che scrivo io poi dici a me che ti faccio vomitare? eh? ma che cazzo dici? Allora comincio io a cumulare i post tuoi con quelli di Trinità, eh? facciamo così? Ma prova a rileggere quello che hai appena scritto, dopo un alca seltzer, va.


Tu mi fai vomitare perchè ho letto, e ti ho letto bene, PIU' volte operare alla stessa maniera nelle medesime condizioni. Non ti accumuno ad altri. Riferendomi a questo e parlando del forum scrissi che Tebe, per dirne una, fu estromessa dal forum per lo stesso motivo. Ma stava nel discorso ed era un esempio.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio!
> Chiedi a Vincent Vega...
> Lui poveretto si è messo a voler discutere realmente di ristoranti e vini con LDS, ha postato diverse volte per attirare l'attenzione dicendo che lui i ristoranti 2 stelle Michelin li ha frequentati (a New York se ben mi ricordo).
> Così allo stesso modo, da traditore, ha cercato un dialogo con Lizzi.
> ...


Un blog è troppo faticoso. Per reggere un blog, avere audience e lettori ci vogliono i contenuti.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Un blog è troppo faticoso. Per reggere un blog, avere audience e lettori ci vogliono i contenuti.


Infatti io avevo fatto un blog, pieno di contenuti non miei...tagliando la testa al toro...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi infastidisce molto l'atteggiamento perchè so cosa vuol dire non essere ascoltata. Volutamente non ascoltata.
> Mi sembra una presa per il culo...
> Soprattutto quando in qualche modo viene richiesto un mio parere, che se vogliamo parlare del forum è appunto lo scrivere il proprio pensiero per condividerlo e per cercare un dialogo con tante teste diverse.



Ciao

è una presa per il culo. In tutte le angolature. Infatti. 
Concordo anche con il resto. Anzi, a me piace, chi la pensa diversamente ... 
Lo scontro a me piace molto ... ma proprio tanto ... anche le conferme ... 
OK ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quello del tentato dialogo di Vincent è un esempio ancora piú calzante.


Mi è balzato all'occhio in maniera fin troppo evidente...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alla tizia scrissi un post memorabile che non degnò di un'occhiata, e se fosse stata davvero così scaltra e desiderosa di parlare con un traditore dopo quel post poteva tranquillamente contattarmi in pvt, ma preferì controbattere a quelle che tu definisci beghine piangenti.
> Lizzy manco mi ha degnata, e alla fine: come sopra.
> Ma se uno vuole veramente comunicare magari trova la.motivazione per farlo anche in mezzo al ginepraio, o no?


Chiara ma chi cazzo se ne incula se TU pensi d'aver scritto un post memorabile e lei no. Il problema a quel punto è il tuo cazzo di ego ferito, mica lei. Oh. Se uno vuole veramente comunicare tenta perlomeno di capire con chi ha a che fare, mica ci rimane male di nonsisacosa e poi "la colpa è tutta sua". Eh.


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è una presa per il culo. In tutte le angolature. Infatti.
> Concordo anche con il resto. Anzi, a me piace, chi la pensa diversamente ...
> ...


Io sono talmente curiosa delle cose che posso non far altro che apprezzare chi mi fa scoprire cose nuove...e non è detto che tutto mi piaccia e non è detto che si vada sempre d'accordo su tutto.
Mi piace però discutere, molto...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> E' capitato (non una volta, ma diverse volte) con utenti che sono entrati, hanno postato la propria storia e (anche dopo un unico post) e sono stati sommersi da insulti: cornuto, troia, attacchi di manico, immorale, varie ed eventuali.
> 
> Esattamente questi casi in che categoria dobbiamo metterli? A) Insultatori frustrati B) insultati frustrati C) offese che scaturiscono da un confronto.


Ah president" porcospino che s'è perso " dipende dal modo in cui ti poni direi dal primo post ;se entri e scrivi o racconti storie da traditore mettendo le mani avanti (per primo) per cercare comprensione presti il fianco a critiche pure pesanti,  che il traditore si castra già da solo, se entri e dici io tradisco e chi non lo fa è un coglione idem... I traditori che entrano e  si mettono sulla difensiva o giudicano prima ancora di essere giudicati prendono ovviamente mazzate...No vabbe :facepalm:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa(e mi riferisco anche al post di Chiara) è la verità.
> Non siamo in ricamo&cucito.net, c'è gente qui che ha perso tutto, anche la salute, in seguito alle vicende raccontate.
> Anche io mi ricordo che ebbi l'impulso di scappare dopo i primi 3 post. Però c'è un fondo di verità anche in quanto dice JB, pur tirando fuori un esempio farlocco. Chi entra come traditore spesso viene sottoposto a fuoco incrociato. O chi entra raccontando di essere l'amante.
> Mi viene in mente un'utente che mi fece star fuori dal forum una decina di giorni, non riuscivo a leggerla senza che mi montasse la carogna. Me ne resi conto e mi obbligai a non leggerla. Poi mi obbligai a leggerla senza rispondere, ma fu durissima. Adesso c'è un'utente che scrive più o meno le stesse cose e se mi capita di leggerla ho tutt'altra reazione. A me non sembra di essere in un covo di talebani, comunque. Qualcuno c'è, ma non mi pare sia il forum penitenziagite.net.


La verità è che siete una manica di disabili relazionali. La verità è che non capisci un cazzo di nulla quando vieni toccata sul vivo ma non l'ammetteresti mai e piuttosto ti mangi il fegato a furia di rodertelo. La verità è che siccome siete così tanto abituate a parlare tra di voi non vi rapportate un cazzo di bene di nulla con altri che non siano sulla vostra medesima lunghezza d'onda e lo capirebbe pure un coglione tranne TU (ed altre) che, ripeto, mi fai vomitare perchè non capisci un cazzo MA in malafede e disonestà intellettuale, che pure ci arriveresti. Tanto è.


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2014)

Io sono l'ultimo arrivato e, quindi, non ho pregiudizi dovuti alla storicita' della permanenza, ma devo dire che la tipa era evidentemente entrata con l'intento di mettere casino, inventando storie improbabili...Forumisticamente parlando, un troll. Da bannare subito, IMHO


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io sono l'ultimo arrivato e, quindi, non ho pregiudizi dovuti alla storicita' della permanenza, ma devo dire che la tipa era evidentemente entrata con l'intento di mettere casino, inventando storie improbabili...Forumisticamente parlando, un troll. Da bannare subito, IMHO


Chi ha strofinato la lampada?


----------



## ivanl (1 Ottobre 2014)

simpaticone...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara ma chi cazzo se ne incula se TU pensi d'aver scritto un post memorabile e lei no. Il problema a quel punto è il tuo cazzo di ego ferito, mica lei. Oh. Se uno vuole veramente comunicare tenta perlomeno di capire con chi ha a che fare, mica ci rimane male di nonsisacosa e poi "la colpa è tutta sua". Eh.



Il tuo discorso non farebbe una piega per me, si il soggetto fosse AnnaKarenina. 
Donna di un certo spessore, ma veramente non compresa da più utenti ... peccato. 
Ma per queste due,veramente, manca proprio la base ... il dialogo, lo scherzo ... barriera.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La verità è che siete una manica di disabili relazionali. La verità è che non capisci un cazzo di nulla quando vieni toccata sul vivo ma non l'ammetteresti mai e piuttosto ti mangi il fegato a furia di rodertelo. La verità è che siccome siete così tanto abituate a parlare tra di voi non vi rapportate un cazzo di bene di nulla con altri che non siano sulla vostra medesima lunghezza d'onda e lo capirebbe pure un coglione tranne TU (ed altre) che, ripeto, mi fai vomitare perchè non capisci un cazzo MA in malafede e disonestà intellettuale, che pure ci arriveresti. Tanto è.


So che mi pentiró di aver scritto questo post un minuto dopo averlo inviato ma lo faccio lo stesso.
Se fosse come dici tu Sbri avrebbe attaccato anche me. Io e lei direi che siamo su lunghezze d'onda ben diverse e arriviamo da posizioni opposte.
Mi spieghi anche, se ne hai voglia, l'estromissione di Tebe dal forum?


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> So che mi pentiró di aver scritto questo post un minuto dopo averlo inviato ma lo faccio lo stesso.
> Se fosse come dici tu Sbri avrebbe attaccato anche me. Io e lei direi che siamo su lunghezze d'onda ben diverse e arriviamo da posizioni opposte.
> Mi spieghi anche, se ne hai voglia, l'estromissione di Tebe dal forum?



Ciao

beh, Tebe si è rotto in generale i coglioni e ha trovato di meglio ... per lei, chiaro. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, Tebe si è rotto in generale i coglioni e ha trovato di meglio ... per lei, chiaro.
> 
> ...


Perfetto
Quindi una sua scelta, questo intendevo
Nessuna estromissione ancbe perchè mi sembra che qui si fosse inserita molto bene


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso non farebbe una piega per me, si il soggetto fosse AnnaKarenina.
> Donna di un certo spessore, ma veramente non compresa da più utenti ... peccato.
> Ma per queste due,veramente, manca proprio la base ... il dialogo, lo scherzo ... barriera.


Chi? Sienne non mi ci metto con te. Il discorso non fa una piega perchè il discorso NON FA UNA PIEGA, che per te si potrebbe dire lo stesso che per Chiara, con la differenza che tu hai il discorso della lingua. Cioè, con te può essere oggettivamente difficile capire cosa intendi se uno non ha un minimo di confidenza con quello che scrivi. Non è che puoi rimanerci male se uno a) non ti capisce b) è pure un attimo esasperato che piovono rossi e critiche ovunque. Di che spessore parli? Su. Altre volte è capitato che una rispondesse oltre le cento e rotti pagine senza insultare nessuno e con garbo eppure alla fine manco andava bene che non era pentita, metteva le corna al marito ed aveva figli piccoli. Non ricordo se fosse sta Anna Karenina che dici, ma a parte te che l'hai apprezzata (se si tratta di lei) anche lì le hanno fatto una guerra spietata. Magari con te è stata più gentile, ma se dovessi valutare le persone in base a come sono con me sarei parzialissimo che a me MI amano tutte.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> So che mi pentiró di aver scritto questo post un minuto dopo averlo inviato ma lo faccio lo stesso.
> Se fosse come dici tu Sbri avrebbe attaccato anche me. Io e lei direi che siamo su lunghezze d'onda ben diverse e arriviamo da posizioni opposte.
> Mi spieghi anche, se ne hai voglia, l'estromissione di Tebe dal forum?


Perchè tu sei la classica rincoglionita alla seconda esperienza sessuale (contando tuo marito) che è arrivata qui con una triste storia (sempre col marito) alle spalle, tormentata e quant'altro che col marito non andava bene, che s'è trovata a scopare un amico di famiglia dopo ENORMI pianti, ripensamenti, pianti, ripensamenti e quant'altro, che dice che non ne è innamorata perchè non è capace d'ammetterlo e che francamente mi sono rotto i coglioni di scriverti ste robe. E adesso pentiti.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè tu sei la classica rincoglionita alla seconda esperienza sessuale (contando tuo marito) che è arrivata qui con una triste storia (sempre col marito) alle spalle, tormentata e quant'altro che col marito non andava bene, che s'è trovata a scopare un amico di famiglia dopo ENORMI pianti, ripensamenti, pianti, ripensamenti e quant'altro, che dice che non ne è innamorata perchè non è capace d'ammetterlo e che francamente mi sono rotto i coglioni di scriverti ste robe. E adesso pentiti.


 davvero?


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi? Sienne non mi ci metto con te. Il discorso non fa una piega perchè il discorso NON FA UNA PIEGA, che per te si potrebbe dire lo stesso che per Chiara, con la differenza che tu hai il discorso della lingua. Cioè, con te può essere oggettivamente difficile capire cosa intendi se uno non ha un minimo di confidenza con quello che scrivi. Non è che puoi rimanerci male se uno a) non ti capisce b) è pure un attimo esasperato che piovono rossi e critiche ovunque. Di che spessore parli? Su. Altre volte è capitato che una rispondesse oltre le cento e rotti pagine senza insultare nessuno e con garbo eppure alla fine manco andava bene che non era pentita, metteva le corna al marito ed aveva figli piccoli. Non ricordo se fosse sta Anna Karenina che dici, ma a parte te che l'hai apprezzata (se si tratta di lei) anche lì le hanno fatto una guerra spietata. Magari con te è stata più gentile, ma se dovessi valutare le persone in base a come sono con me sarei parzialissimo che a me MI amano tutte.


Era proprio lei, figli piccoli e traditrice. Mi era piaciuta tanto. Il suo modo. 
Come anche altri. Che le scelte di vita poi, sono sempre un'altro discorso. 
Per il resto. Ho capito. OK.


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi? Sienne non mi ci metto con te. Il discorso non fa una piega perchè il discorso NON FA UNA PIEGA, che per te si potrebbe dire lo stesso che per Chiara, con la differenza che tu hai il discorso della lingua. Cioè, con te può essere oggettivamente difficile capire cosa intendi se uno non ha un minimo di confidenza con quello che scrivi. Non è che puoi rimanerci male se uno a) non ti capisce b) è pure un attimo esasperato che piovono rossi e critiche ovunque. Di che spessore parli? Su. Altre volte è capitato che una rispondesse oltre le cento e rotti pagine senza insultare nessuno e con garbo eppure alla fine manco andava bene che non era pentita, metteva le corna al marito ed aveva figli piccoli. Non ricordo se fosse sta Anna Karenina che dici, ma a parte te che l'hai apprezzata (se si tratta di lei) anche lì le hanno fatto una guerra spietata. Magari con te è stata più gentile, ma se dovessi valutare le persone in base a come sono con me sarei parzialissimo che a me MI amano tutte.


:cooldue:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè tu sei la classica rincoglionita alla seconda esperienza sessuale (contando tuo marito) che è arrivata qui con una triste storia (sempre col marito) alle spalle, tormentata e quant'altro che col marito non andava bene, che s'è trovata a scopare un amico di famiglia dopo ENORMI pianti, ripensamenti, pianti, ripensamenti e quant'altro, che dice che non ne è innamorata perchè non è capace d'ammetterlo e che francamente mi sono rotto i coglioni di scriverti ste robe. E adesso pentiti.


Pentita 
Solo una puntualizzazione perchè storia triste con il marito?
Non capisco


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Era proprio lei, figli piccoli e traditrice. Mi era piaciuta tanto. Il suo modo.
> Come anche altri. Che le scelte di vita poi, sono sempre un'altro discorso.
> Per il resto. Ho capito. OK.


Piaceva anche a me. Più o meno.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Il problema è diverso.

Non ci sono più i traditori di una volta.

Tebe è andata.

Farfalla, Matraini e il grande Micione dovremmo tenerceli da conto


----------



## drusilla (1 Ottobre 2014)

Mon riesco a quotare Nicka e Chiara... il "problema" di Vincent Vega è che argonenta fin troppo bene...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Il problema è diverso.
> 
> Non ci sono più i traditori di una volta.
> 
> ...



Ciao

anche se non mi faccio venire dei complessi per il mio italiano,
nella lista dei traditori mancano JB, President, RW ed altri ... 
Aggiungi ... così si noterà che non sono solo due gatti ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Il problema è diverso.
> 
> Non ci sono più i traditori di una volta.
> 
> ...


Concordo...Ma sei il clone del tuba che è il clone del admin? Mah io non capisco più un cazzo.....


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se non mi faccio venire dei complessi per il mio italiano,
> nella lista dei traditori mancano JB, President, RW ed altri ...
> ...


Lothar dice sempre di essere l'unico :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Il problema è diverso.
> 
> Non ci sono più i traditori di una volta.
> 
> ...


Incomincia a tenermi da conto tu 
Seriamente: io credo che nessun traditore che qui si è posto con un minimo di tatto è stato trattato male.
Certo non mancano le critiche, perché dovrebbero mancare poi, ma di sicuro c'é dialogo e confronto.
Quando non c'é basta sapere escludere chi non è in grado di confrontarsi e poi il tempo fa il resto.
Io ho fatto così e non mi sono certo trovata male e il tempo in molte cose ha dimostrato che non sbagliavo


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se non mi faccio venire dei complessi per il mio italiano,
> nella lista dei traditori mancano JB, President, RW ed altri ...
> ...


RW ? Chi è ? 

L'ultimo vero grande acquisto per me, in quello schieramento, è Vincent Vega.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Concordo...Ma sei il clone del tuba che è il clone del admin? Mah io non capisco più un cazzo.....


:rotfl::rotfl: mi fai morire....


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lothar dice sempre di essere l'unico :rotfl:



Ciao

ehhh Lothar a furia di siti per acchiappare donzelle, 
non vede altro ...  ... la gamma è larga ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Incomincia a tenermi da conto tu
> Seriamente: io credo che nessun traditore che qui si è posto con un minimo di tatto è stato trattato male.
> Certo non mancano le critiche, perché dovrebbero mancare poi, ma di sicuro c'é dialogo e confronto.
> Quando non c'é basta sapere escludere chi non è in grado di confrontarsi e poi il tempo fa il resto.
> Io ho fatto così e non mi sono certo trovata male e il tempo in molte cose ha dimostrato che non sbagliavo


Anche io nel raccontare che ero stata amante per anni sono stata accolta tutto sommato bene, a parte un paio di casi, ma vabbè quelli sono fisiologici.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Il problema è diverso.
> 
> Non ci sono più i traditori di una volta.
> 
> ...


Tolte le prime due il Micione spacca.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lothar dice sempre di essere l'unico :rotfl:


Lothar è.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Incomincia a tenermi da conto tu
> Seriamente: io credo che nessun traditore che qui si è posto con un minimo di tatto è stato trattato male.
> Certo non mancano le critiche, perché dovrebbero mancare poi, ma di sicuro c'é dialogo e confronto.
> Quando non c'é basta sapere escludere chi non è in grado di confrontarsi e poi il tempo fa il resto.
> Io ho fatto così e non mi sono certo trovata male e il tempo in molte cose ha dimostrato che non sbagliavo


Ma certo... :up:


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> RW ? Chi è ?
> 
> L'ultimo vero grande acquisto per me, in quello schieramento, è Vincent Vega.



Ciao

che c'è un esame ... 
Quali requisiti ci vogliono. No scusa, il miccione ... 
non so, ... ma va bene ... mi adeguo ... 

RW = rewindmee ... 


sienne


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Concordo...Ma sei il clone del tuba che è il clone del admin? Mah io non capisco più un cazzo.....


Io dei tre però sono il povero ma bello.

Piacere di conoscerti.


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: mi fai morire....


no perché se posso me lo faccio anch'io un alter ego ......Jessssicaaaaa:sorriso2:


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Io dei tre però sono il povero ma bello.
> 
> Piacere di conoscerti.


siete solo in 3 lì dentro?
dai.... dicci la verità


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mon riesco a quotare Nicka e Chiara... il "problema" di Vincent Vega è che argonenta fin troppo bene...


Ma chi è Vincent Vega? Che argomenta? Minchia ci sono certi utonti che non è che non leggo, di più.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che c'è un esame ...
> Quali requisiti ci vogliono. No scusa, il miccione ...
> ...


Lui è un curioso  Parole sue.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mon riesco a quotare Nicka e Chiara... il "problema" di Vincent Vega è che argonenta fin troppo bene...


Quoto
Gran bell'acquisto con Stark e Rw secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se non mi faccio venire dei complessi per il mio italiano,
> nella lista dei traditori mancano JB, President, RW ed altri ...
> ...


E' che a Tuba gli faccio girare le palle e allora meno me vede meglio sta.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Io dei tre però sono il povero ma bello.
> 
> Piacere di conoscerti.


Povero e bello ma soprattutto c'hai un coloraccio mangia meno fritto


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Lui è un curioso  Parole sue.


eh, deh, pure io sono curiosa, ma che c'entra?


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Io dei tre però sono il povero ma bello.
> 
> Piacere di conoscerti.


mmmmmmmm! io adoro i poveri ma belli
il piacere è tutto mio...ma poi fidati sara tutto tuo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara ma chi cazzo se ne incula se TU pensi d'aver scritto un post memorabile e lei no. Il problema a quel punto è il tuo cazzo di ego ferito, mica lei. Oh. Se uno vuole veramente comunicare tenta perlomeno di capire con chi ha a che fare, mica ci rimane male di nonsisacosa e poi "la colpa è tutta sua". Eh.



allora joey: non l'ha visto? non gliene è fregato un beneamato cazzo?
pace e bene. io non ho nessun ego ferito, ti sto solo dicendo che SE UNO VUOLE gli appigli li trova.

con me, con te o con chicchessia: e magari queste utenti li hanno pure trovati, che ne so?
io parlo per quel che mi è apparso, e lo dico a te che cerchi di scaricare tutta la colpa sull'accoglienza.

che poi, se non sapessi che a te non va e non viene nulla e che tu sei così a prescindere mi verrebbe da pensare che ti abbiano toccato il conto in banca per come ti spendi sull'argomento.


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Gran bell'acquisto con Stark e *Rw* secondo me


Poi però non ve lamentate se JB ve dice strane. Gli servite certi assist.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Gran bell'acquisto con Stark e Rw secondo me


Ti lovvo :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Poi però non ve lamentate se JB ve dice strane. Gli servite certi assist.


Magari mi dicesse solo strana


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora joey: non l'ha visto? non gliene è fregato un beneamato cazzo?
> pace e bene. io non ho nessun ego ferito, ti sto solo dicendo che SE UNO VUOLE gli appigli li trova.
> 
> con me, con te o con chicchessia: e magari queste utenti li hanno pure trovati, che ne so?
> ...


Forse attendeva le foto del culo come gentilmente richieste da Oscuro...





Questo è rompere le uova nel paniere!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse attendeva le foto del culo come gentilmente richieste da Oscuro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce l'ho pronta da ieri sera  bella anzicheno 
se non sapessi che perplesso mi banna sarebbe già in avatar


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ce l'ho pronta da ieri sera  bella anzicheno
> se non sapessi che perplesso mi banna sarebbe già in avatar


Ma figurati se ti banna al massimo ti promuove ad assistente admin


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ce l'ho pronta da ieri sera  bella anzicheno
> se non sapessi che perplesso mi banna sarebbe già in avatar


Sono indecisa su culo o tette...tanto ce n'è in entrambi i casi...ora vedo che mi fotografo!!!


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari mi dicesse solo strana


No perché a un certo punto un po' di autocritica ci vuole.

Decisamente diverso nella forma e anche nella simpatia che pendono tutte dalla parte di RW.

Su tutto il resto: spiegatemi la diversità di apporto al forum fra Lizzi e RW.


E no. Da sto punto di vista mi spiace, ma pure io dico penso che l'utenza a volte un po' strana ci è.


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ce l'ho pronta da ieri sera  bella anzicheno
> se non sapessi che perplesso mi banna sarebbe già in avatar


se ti bannassero per quello
avrebbero dovuto bannare me mesi fa :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse attendeva le foto del culo come gentilmente richieste da Oscuro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e vabbe.....Lizzi tornerà no? Però appena se ne andata subito son ricominciate le discussioni.....


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora joey: non l'ha visto? non gliene è fregato un beneamato cazzo?
> pace e bene. io non ho nessun ego ferito, ti sto solo dicendo che SE UNO VUOLE gli appigli li trova.
> 
> con me, con te o con chicchessia: e magari queste utenti li hanno pure trovati, che ne so?
> ...


Il punto è che se mi scrivi "io ho scritto un post della Madonna, non l'ha cagato e quindi non vuole parlare" vuol dire che non è che non vuol parlare, è che probabilmente per lei il tuo non era il post del secolo e non ti riteneva interessante. O magari ti avrebbe anche parlato, se fosse rimasta. Ma è andata via, chissà perchè. Cioè, non è che una che non ritiene TE interessante non vuol parlare tout-court. E l'accoglienza è esattamente quella che è. 
Poi: io ho ragione. Ma da vendere. Non è che mi toccano il conto in banca. Se da fastidio il fatto che ho ragione, bè cazzo smentiscimi, smentitemi, smentitiscitemi. Quello che è. Altrimenti non vi lamentate se mi spendo e vi cazzio come meritate.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> No perché a un certo punto un po' di autocritica ci vuole.
> 
> Decisamente diverso nella forma e anche nella simpatia che pendono tutte dalla parte di RW.
> 
> ...



si è offerto di allegare la foto del mio culo al pvt per oscuro
avercene di gentiluomini come lui 

tsk tsk


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse attendeva le foto del culo come gentilmente richieste da Oscuro...


Foto che peraltro non sono ancora arrivate! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Poi però non ve lamentate se JB ve dice strane. Gli servite certi assist.


E' che evito. Pensa quanto sono buono.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono indecisa su culo o tette...tanto ce n'è in entrambi i casi...ora vedo che mi fotografo!!!


Se serve aiuto a decidere, sono qui :rotfl:


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è che se mi scrivi "io ho scritto un post della Madonna, non l'ha cagato e quindi non vuole parlare" vuol dire che non è che non vuol parlare, è che probabilmente per lei il tuo non era il post del secolo e non ti riteneva interessante. O magari ti avrebbe anche parlato, se fosse rimasta. Ma è andata via, chissà perchè. Cioè, non è che una che non ritiene TE interessante non vuol parlare tout-court. E l'accoglienza è esattamente quella che è.
> Poi: io ho ragione. Ma da vendere. Non è che mi toccano il conto in banca. Se da fastidio il fatto che ho ragione, bè cazzo smentiscimi, smentitemi, smentitiscitemi. Quello che è. Altrimenti non vi lamentate se mi spendo e vi cazzio come meritate.


smentirti? hahahaha no no
e chi ha voglia
scrivi già abbastanza così


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si è offerto di allegare la foto del mio culo al pvt per oscuro
> avercene di gentiluomini come lui
> 
> tsk tsk


Cazzo, finalmente una che dice culo


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono indecisa su culo o tette...tanto ce n'è in entrambi i casi...ora vedo che mi fotografo!!!


Ecco sulle tette starei attenta ad avere almeno la coppa C o il ban é assicurato


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto è che se mi scrivi "io ho scritto un post della Madonna, non l'ha cagato e quindi non vuole parlare" vuol dire che non è che non vuol parlare, è che probabilmente per lei il tuo non era il post del secolo e non ti riteneva interessante. O magari ti avrebbe anche parlato, se fosse rimasta. Ma è andata via, chissà perchè. Cioè, non è che una che non ritiene TE interessante non vuol parlare tout-court. E l'accoglienza è esattamente quella che è.
> Poi: io ho ragione. Ma da vendere. Non è che mi toccano il conto in banca. Se da fastidio il fatto che ho ragione, bè cazzo smentiscimi, smentitemi, smentitiscitemi. Quello che è. Altrimenti non vi lamentate se mi spendo e vi cazzio come meritate.



vuoi la risposta seria, quella faceta o il silenzio assoluto (non valido per l'assenso) ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco sulle tette starei attenta ad avere almeno la coppa C o il ban é assicurato


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi la risposta seria, quella faceta o il silenzio assoluto (non valido per l'assenso) ?


ma tanto lui ha ragione


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vuoi la risposta seria, quella faceta o il silenzio assoluto (non valido per l'assenso) ?


Prova con la seria.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh Lothar a furia di siti per acchiappare donzelle,
> non vede altro ...  ... la gamma è larga ...
> ...



cara Sienne,non e'cosi'.Intanto non siti,ma sito,e ci vado molto raramente.Questo perche',non ho per fortuna, la condanna di dovere per forza trovare una donna-Deve essere un valore aggiunto,e in piu'possedere virtu' alquanto rare,quindi pensi male mia cara.Il cerchio lo restringo ad arte..non sono tipo per tutte.Capito hai?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Sienne,non e'cosi'.Intanto non siti,ma sito,e ci vado molto raramente.Questo perche',non ho per fortuna, la condanna di dovere per forza trovare una donna-Deve essere un valore aggiunto,*e in piu'possedere virtu' alquanto rare,*quindi pensi male mia cara.Il cerchio lo restringo ad arte..non sono tipo per tutte.Capito hai?


La troiaggine?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> No perché a un certo punto un po' di autocritica ci vuole.
> 
> Decisamente diverso nella forma e anche nella simpatia che pendono tutte dalla parte di RW.
> 
> ...


Ma davvero li trovi paragonabili?
O ho perso io post di RW, e puó essere, ma non l'ho trovato maleducato. La definizione che mi viene di lei è "una cretinetta esibizionista". Provocatrice a più livelli, con una storia mezza assurda all'inizio e non credibile con il passare delle ore. Volgare. Proseguo?
A pelle il genere di donna che sviliscd le donne.
Per non parlare di come parlava d marito, una cosa che trovo fastidiosa


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco sulle tette starei attenta ad avere almeno la coppa C o il ban é assicurato


Sulle coppe non mi pronuncio che non ne so niente, ma ho appena comprato una 4 da Intimissimi...basta!?


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sulle coppe non mi pronuncio che non ne so niente, ma ho appena comprato una 4 da Intimissimi...basta!?


dovevi fare un regalo?


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono indecisa su culo o tette...tanto ce n'è in entrambi i casi...ora vedo che mi fotografo!!!


aspetta che ti legge Oscuro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Sienne,non e'cosi'.Intanto non siti,ma sito,e ci vado molto raramente.Questo perche',non ho per fortuna, la condanna di dovere per forza trovare una donna-Deve essere un valore aggiunto,e in piu'possedere virtu' alquanto rare,quindi pensi male mia cara.Il cerchio lo restringo ad arte..non sono tipo per tutte.Capito hai?



Ciao tesoro ... 

Si, il discorso è chiaro. Valutano anche te ... non solo te ... 
per forza di cose il cerchio si ristringe ...  ...
Ma noto per il futuro. Sito. È sempre un piacere ... 

PS: Se non fosti una buona persona, ti manderei a quel paese ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma davvero li trovi paragonabili?
> O ho perso io post di RW, e puó essere, ma non l'ho trovato maleducato. La definizione che mi viene di lei è "una cretinetta esibizionista". Provocatrice a più livelli, con una storia mezza assurda all'inizio e non credibile con il passare delle ore. Volgare. Proseguo?
> A pelle il genere di donna che sviliscd le donne.
> Per non parlare di come parlava d marito, una cosa che trovo fastidiosa


Il problema è che tu pensi che fosse una donna.
Un concentrato delle peggio fantasie maschili...che non è in grado di parlare da donna e infatti si è ridotta a parlare in maniera schifosa. Tra l'altro una donna è difficile denigri così il marito, in quel campo soprattutto. Mi è puzzata di maschio soprattutto per quello.
Poi sbaglierò...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sulle coppe non mi pronuncio che non ne so niente, ma ho appena comprato una 4 da Intimissimi...basta!?


Se é coppa b no.
La 4 è la misura del sotto seno. La coppa é la sostanza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prova con la seria.


siccome secondo me una buona approssimazione della verità sta sempre nel mezzo, per il 50% il mio post non era interessante e io non mi sono proposta in modo da essere abbastanza incisiva, per il 50% questa non aveva la voglia/motivazione (25%) e i controcoglioni (altro 25%) di superare lo sbarramento


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> dovevi fare un regalo?


Yessssssssssssss!!!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu pensi che fosse una donna.
> Un concentrato delle peggio fantasie maschili...che non è in grado di parlare da donna e infatti si è ridotta a parlare in maniera schifosa. Tra l'altro una donna è difficile denigri così il marito, in quel campo soprattutto. Mi è puzzata di maschio soprattutto per quello.
> Poi sbaglierò...


Io l'ho letta per quello che diceva di essere. Se era un uomo peggio ancora. Direi abbiamo perso poco.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ce l'ho pronta da ieri sera  bella anzicheno
> se non sapessi che perplesso mi banna sarebbe già in avatar


Perplesso ti banna se metti il lato B in avatar !? :singleeye: sei sicura ?


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se é coppa b no.
> La 4 è la misura del sotto seno. La coppa é la sostanza


Boh, mi stavano uguali sia terza che quarta...
Non ci capisco un cazzo...


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se é coppa b no.
> La 4 è la misura del sotto seno. La coppa é la sostanza


vero, però se io per esempio prendo una terza coppa C nn ci entro lo stesso
il torace va bene ma mi scappa roba da tutte le parti


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono indecisa su culo o tette...tanto ce n'è in entrambi i casi...ora vedo che mi fotografo!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perplesso ti banna se metti il lato B in avatar !? :singleeye: sei sicura ?


Dici che lo fa mettere anche a me?


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Yessssssssssssss!!!


la voglio anche io un'amica che mi regala i completini 
mi regalano sempre roba per scaldarmi....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> vero, però se io per esempio prendo una terza coppa C nn ci entro lo stesso
> il torace va bene ma mi scappa roba da tutte le parti


Passa alla coppa D


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Passa alla coppa D


ma quella mi sta troppo grande


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu pensi che fosse una donna.
> Un concentrato delle peggio fantasie maschili...che non è in grado di parlare da donna e infatti si è ridotta a parlare in maniera schifosa. Tra l'altro una donna è difficile denigri così il marito, in quel campo soprattutto. Mi è puzzata di maschio soprattutto per quello.
> Poi sbaglierò...


si ma non c'è piu e si son scritte 20pagine da quando è stata zittita...... che fosse  uomo, donna o trans si sta ancora qui a sviscerare.a volte sembriamo come quei paeselli noiosi dove arriva il circo e per 3 gg si trova qualcosa di cui parlare.....


----------



## Nicka (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si ma non c'è piu e si son scritte 20pagine da quando è stata zittita...... che fosse  uomo, donna o trans si sta ancora qui a sviscerare.a volte sembriamo come quei paeselli noiosi dove arriva il circo e per 3 gg si trova qualcosa di cui parlare.....


In realtà il discorso si era spostato un po'...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco sulle tette starei attenta ad avere almeno la coppa C o il ban é assicurato


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ma no dai dice che è buono :singleeye:


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si ma non c'è piu e si son scritte 20pagine da quando è stata zittita...... che fosse  uomo, donna o trans si sta ancora qui a sviscerare.a volte sembriamo come quei paeselli noiosi dove arriva il circo e per 3 gg si trova qualcosa di cui parlare.....


Salve, sono Lionel, povero ma bello, posso esserle utile ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara ma chi cazzo se ne incula se TU pensi d'aver scritto un post memorabile e lei no. Il problema a quel punto è il tuo cazzo di ego ferito, mica lei. Oh. Se uno vuole veramente comunicare tenta perlomeno di capire con chi ha a che fare, mica ci rimane male di nonsisacosa e poi "la colpa è tutta sua". Eh.


Ecco. Appunto. Io mi rapporto esattamente come credo. E se mi trovo una persona arrogante e stronza davanti mi comporto di conseguenza. Non ti sta bene? Fattene una ragione. Mi sembra che qui l'unico che c'è rimasto male sia tu.
Che poi l'essere criticata per aver 'attaccato' poveri traditori giunti qui ignari che fosse una trappola, detto da uno che ogni due per tre attacca anche i chiodi nel polistiroli, è come sentirsi dare del cornuto da un bue, per stare in tema.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Ma no dai dice che è buono :singleeye:


Tra il dirlo e l'esserlo........


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In realtà il discorso si era spostato un po'...


.......si e giusto per cambiare argomento si parlava di tette


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> siccome secondo me una buona approssimazione della verità sta sempre nel mezzo, per il 50% il mio post non era interessante e io non mi sono proposta in modo da essere abbastanza incisiva, per il 50% questa non aveva la voglia/motivazione (25%) e i controcoglioni (altro 25%) di superare lo sbarramento


Chiara date le percentuali direi che sei un 75% rincoglionita composto così come appresso:

- 50% "non mi sono proposta in modo da essere abbastanza incisiva" che non si può leggere. Ovvero: ma cosa cazzo frega a te d'essere incisiva. Io quando scrivo mica mi preoccupo d'essere incisivo. Per dire. Non me ne frega nulla. PERO' A TE SI, che sennò mica affermavi che avevi scritto il post della Madonna definitivo e lei non se l'è cagato (facendone automaticamente una stronza). Non è questione d'essere incisivi, è questione che non è che devi fare l'attention whore (mi concedo un inglesismo) che poi GRAZIE AR CAZZO se ce rimani male.

- 25% "i controcoglioni di superare lo sbarramento" ma che cazzo stai dicendo. E' un forum della merda di cui uno può anche fare a meno, mica la campagna d'Austria. Quali controcoglioni? Che cazzo dici? Uno ad un certo punto si rompe il cazzo e lascia perdere, mica è un assalto alla trincea. Oh. Ma vaffanculo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sulle coppe non mi pronuncio che non ne so niente, ma ho appena comprato una 4 da Intimissimi...basta!?


Credo basti


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se é coppa b no.
> La 4 è la misura del sotto seno. La coppa é la sostanza


Vogliamo esempi concreti, con foto :maestra:


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Vogliamo esempi concreti, con foto :maestra:


cerca su internet e troverai tutto e di più


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che lo fa mettere anche a me?


Ma quale avatar? Perde in qualità!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La verità è che siete una manica di disabili relazionali. La verità è che non capisci un cazzo di nulla quando vieni toccata sul vivo ma non l'ammetteresti mai e piuttosto ti mangi il fegato a furia di rodertelo. La verità è che siccome siete così tanto abituate a parlare tra di voi non vi rapportate un cazzo di bene di nulla con altri che non siano sulla vostra medesima lunghezza d'onda e lo capirebbe pure un coglione tranne TU (ed altre) che, ripeto, mi fai vomitare perchè non capisci un cazzo MA in malafede e disonestà intellettuale, che pure ci arriveresti. Tanto è.


questo è un chiaro esempio di capacità di rapportarsi. Oltre alle offese, che cazzo hai mai scritto tu?
Perchè per criticare, a casa mia, bisogna essere nella situazione di saper fare di meglio.
Ed io credo davvero che qui dentro, se c'è uno che ha grosse difficoltà nel rapportarsi, sia proprio tu.
Ma non perchè offendi me adesso.
Perchè non ti sei dimostrato capace di fare altro, oltre cercare di capire quali siano i punti deboli di ciascuno e colpire sempre lì, ad ogni occasione.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ecco. Appunto. Io mi rapporto esattamente come credo. E se mi trovo una persona arrogante e stronza davanti mi comporto di conseguenza. Non ti sta bene? Fattene una ragione. Mi sembra che qui l'unico che c'è rimasto male sia tu.
> Che poi l'essere criticata per aver 'attaccato' poveri traditori giunti qui ignari che fosse una trappola, detto da uno che ogni due per tre attacca anche i chiodi nel polistiroli, è come sentirsi dare del cornuto da un bue, per stare in tema.


Ma io non ne faccio una questione d'arroganza o di traditi o meno, io me la prendo con i palesi mentecatti in malafede. Manco con i mentecatti puri che quelli vabbè. Non con le persone che non ci arrivano. Con quelli tipo te che ritengono una persona arrogante e stronza non tanto perchè lo è davvero, ma perchè urta la loro particolare sensibilità, confondendo capre e cavoli e partendo male LORO.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> cerca su internet e troverai tutto e di più


Ma non troverò quelle con vicino il cartello TRADINET, necessario per partecipare al concorso alco:


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma non troverò quelle con vicino il cartello TRADINET, necessario per partecipare al concorso alco:


ahahahah ma lassa gì :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questo è un chiaro esempio di capacità di rapportarsi. Oltre alle offese, che cazzo hai mai scritto tu?
> Perchè per criticare, a casa mia, bisogna essere nella situazione di saper fare di meglio.
> Ed io credo davvero che qui dentro, se c'è uno che ha grosse difficoltà nel rapportarsi, sia proprio tu.
> Ma non perchè offendi me adesso.
> Perchè non ti sei dimostrato capace di fare altro, oltre cercare di capire quali siano i punti deboli di ciascuno e colpire sempre lì, ad ogni occasione.


Cosa dovrei fare di meglio? Cosa dovrei darti? Consigli di cucina? Di meccanica? Taglio e cucito? A me non frega un cazzo dei tuoi punti deboli in particolare, ma se la stronza la fai tu ti prendi i vaffanculo che meriti. Perchè LI MERITI.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

ma solo con la maglietta o camicette, va bene lo stesso?
non ho capito il discorso delle coppe ... le mie sono libere ... 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro ...
> 
> Si, il discorso è chiaro. Valutano anche te ... non solo te ...
> per forza di cose il cerchio si ristringe ...  ...
> ...


No carissima,a parte 1 volta,ma lo sapevo che avrei preso il 2 di picche,ho sempre,gentilmente,lasciato perdere io. sono abituato benissimo..e i catenacci gli lascio agli affamati.


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma solo con la maglietta o camicette, va bene lo stesso?
> non ho capito il discorso delle coppe ... le mie sono libere ...
> ...


no, libere no
a casa sì, ma fuori assolutamente no


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa dovrei fare di meglio? Cosa dovrei darti? Consigli di cucina? Di meccanica? Taglio e cucito? A me non frega un cazzo dei tuoi punti deboli in particolare, ma se la stronza la fai tu ti prendi i vaffanculo che meriti. Perchè LI MERITI.


ma il fatto è, vedi, che chi è in malafede tra te e me, sei tu.
Perchè quando per troncare il discorso con una persona sei costretto a darle ragione, le alternative sono due: o è in malafede, o non capisce un cazzo.
Oddio... potrei anche averti sopravvalutato.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra il dirlo e l'esserlo........


Vero anche questo lascio alle altre utenti saggiare la sua eventuale bontà


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> no, libere no
> a casa sì, ma fuori assolutamente no



Ciao

dipende dalla grandezza. Chi le ha piccole,
è meglio che le lascia libere ... ha tutta una sua bellezza ...


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il fatto è, vedi, che chi è in malafede tra te e me, sei tu.
> Perchè quando per troncare il discorso con una persona sei costretto a darle ragione, le alternative sono due: o è in malafede, o non capisce un cazzo.
> Oddio... potrei anche averti sopravvalutato.


Quando per troncare un discorso con una persona sei costretto a darle ragione le persone oneste lo fanno perchè riconoscono di non avere argomenti validi a sostegno di quanto dicono. Le persone oneste. Le Sbriciolate passionarie starmaledetta Modena di questo mondo, invece, piuttosto che comportarsi così preferiscono pensare che gli altri non capiscano un cazzo e siano in malafede. Ma è, appunto, una maniera di vedere la realtà a loro proprio uso e consumo. Meno male che l'hai anche scritto, dopotutto.


----------



## birba (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende dalla grandezza. Chi le ha piccole,
> è meglio che le lascia libere ... ha tutta una sua bellezza ...
> ...


se sono piccole effettivamente si risparmia pure


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma solo con la maglietta o camicette, va bene lo stesso?
> non ho capito il discorso delle coppe ... le mie sono libere ...
> ...


Se non poterti reggiseno secondo me acquisti punti


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quando per troncare un discorso con una persona sei costretto a darle ragione le persone oneste lo fanno perchè riconoscono di non avere argomenti validi a sostegno di quanto dicono. Le persone oneste. Le Sbriciolate passionarie starmaledetta Modena di questo mondo, invece, piuttosto che comportarsi così preferiscono pensare che gli altri non capiscano un cazzo e siano in malafede. Ma è, appunto, una maniera di vedere la realtà a loro proprio uso e consumo. Meno male che l'hai anche scritto, dopotutto.


ma che cazzo di argomenti devo tirare fuori, qua entra una sfigata che dice: io tradisco perchè sono una gran gnocca, quelle che non tradiscono sono dei cessi, non mi rompete il cazzo che io voglio parlare solo con quelli fighi come me, e secondo te dovrebbe partire il WWF per proteggere l'esemplare. Ma vai a cagare, dai, se non sei tu in malafede non c'è nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che lo fa mettere anche a me?


a te fa mettere il burqa giusto perché è buono  e devi indossare pure gli occhiali da sole


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che cazzo di argomenti devo tirare fuori, qua entra una sfigata che dice: io tradisco perchè sono una gran gnocca, quelle che non tradiscono sono dei cessi, non mi rompete il cazzo che io voglio parlare solo con quelli fighi come me, e secondo te dovrebbe partire il WWF per proteggere l'esemplare. Ma vai a cagare, dai, se non sei tu in malafede non c'è nessuno.


Ma non ha detto questo, non l'ha detto così soprattutto. Ma chi cazzo se ne fregherebbe, comunque. A prescindere. Se trova qualcuno per parlare bene, sennò sti cazzi. Invece arrivi tu e le rompi i coglioni, che sei brava. E la stronza è lei. E sfigata, pure. Tu no. E quello in malafede tra me e te sono io. Che non ho argomenti. IO.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara date le percentuali direi che sei un 75% rincoglionita composto così come appresso:
> 
> a: 50% "non mi sono proposta in modo da essere abbastanza incisiva" che non si può leggere. Ovvero: ma cosa cazzo frega a te d'essere incisiva. *Io quando scrivo mica mi preoccupo d'essere incisivo.* Per dire. Non me ne frega nulla. PERO' A TE SI, che sennò mica affermavi che avevi scritto il post della Madonna definitivo e lei non se l'è cagato *(facendone automaticamente una stronza)*. Non è questione d'essere incisivi, è questione che non è che devi fare l'attention whore (mi concedo un inglesismo) che poi GRAZIE AR CAZZO se ce rimani male.
> 
> b: 25% "i controcoglioni di superare lo sbarramento" ma che cazzo stai dicendo. *E' un forum della merda di cui uno può anche fare a meno*, mica la campagna d'Austria. Quali controcoglioni? Che cazzo dici? *Uno ad un certo punto si rompe il cazzo e lascia perdere*, mica è un assalto alla trincea. Oh. Ma vaffanculo.


a: nemmeno io mi preoccupo di essere incisiva, la mia era una pura constatazione di quello che può essere successo.
e non l'ho affatto considerata stronza.

b: sto di fatto rispondendo a te, ieri e ieri l'altro sono intervenuta sporadicamente, seguendo il mio interesse al thread e all'argomento in genere. ricordo che è stata lei a cercare consigli o raffronti

rosso: è più o meno quello che succede con te, in effetti


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a: nemmeno io mi preoccupo di essere incisiva, la mia era una pura constatazione di quello che può essere successo.
> e non l'ho affatto considerata stronza.
> 
> b: sto di fatto rispondendo a te, ieri e ieri l'altro sono intervenuta sporadicamente, seguendo il mio interesse al thread e all'argomento in genere. ricordo che è stata lei a cercare consigli o raffronti
> ...


A) certo che te ne proccupi, altrimenti non saresti convinta d'aver scritto il post definitivo. Quello che può essere successo, poi, è esattamente quello. Sulla stronza, mah. Sicuramente non t'ha fatto piacere che non t'abbia cagato e:

B) lei ha cercato confronti con qualcuno che fosse in una situazione tipo la sua. Tu non eri nella sua situazione. Poi io parlavo di poter fare a meno del forum riferendomi al fatto che dopo due messaggi in croce e tutte sta cazzo di rotture di coglioni ha, ovviamente, lasciato perdere. 

Rosso: io non sono il peones medio. E comunque mi rompo il cazzo e lascio perdere non sai quanto.


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> Salve, sono Lionel, povero ma bello, posso esserle utile ?


ma non vorrei scomodarti per così pocoio in questi casi trovo rifugio nelle disquisizioni culturali e poi nel mio nuovo di zecca KC......mo'vado a fare i miei rotolini alla cannella a suon di musica grecaè stato un piacere cara personalita 
multipla


----------



## Lionel Hutz (1 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma non vorrei scomodarti per così pocoio in questi casi trovo rifugio nelle disquisizioni culturali e poi nel mio nuovo di zecca KC......mo'vado a fare i miei rotolini alla cannella a suon di musica grecaè stato un piacere cara personalita
> *multipla*


La salutano anche le restanti 665


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Mamma*

Mamma che due palle.Oscuro qui, oscuro li....mi trovate le mie offese?i miei insulti?siete dei provinciali del cazzo non sapete riconoscere la pennellata dell'artista dallo squallido insulto da strada, riconosco chè è colpa mia,continuo a frequentare questo forum di cialtroni che tranne alcuni casi,non sanno neanche insultarsi come dio comanda.Ma adesso cosa c'entrerei io poi?a me lizzi ha divertito,e se entra uno e posta un cazzo da paura io sto li ad applaudire senza invidia,anzi più il cazzo è grosso e più avrei stima.E la stessa cosa se posta un cazzo tipo bigattino.Ho trovato la cosa spiritosa che colpa ho?poi mi son divertito a provocare,una provocazione bella a buona,qua si scrive e non si vede mai un culo che fosse uno,anzi ,si è visto quello di spider ed è stato uno spettacolo avvilente.Mi son beccato dell'arrapato,mi son preso dello sfigato che son anni che non vede una tetta,e sono stato al gioco,per cosa?Poi lizzi è andata oltre,e ha cagato fuori dal vaso,qui se c'è uno che doveva offendersi è proprio OSCURO e certo perchè io sono sempre quello che offendo,quello litigioso,ma imparate a ridere cazzo,FATEVI UNA RISATA,che la vità già è una merda.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma che due palle.Oscuro qui, oscuro li....mi trovate le mie offese?i miei insulti?siete dei provinciali del cazzo non sapete riconoscere la pennellata dell'artista dallo squallido insulto da strada, riconosco chè è colpa mia,continuo a frequentare questo forum di cialtroni che tranne alcuni casi,non sanno neanche insultarsi come dio comanda.Ma adesso cosa c'entrerei io poi?a me lizzi ha divertito,e se entra uno e posta un cazzo da paura io sto li ad applaudire senza invidia,anzi più il cazzo è grosso e più avrei stima.E la stessa cosa se posta un cazzo tipo bigattino.Ho trovato la cosa spiritosa che colpa ho?poi mi son divertito a provocare,una provocazione bella a buona,qua si scrive e non si vede mai un culo che fosse uno,anzi ,si è visto quello di spider ed è stato uno spettacolo avvilente.Mi son beccato dell'arrapato,mi son preso dello sfigato che son anni che non vede una tetta,e sono stato al gioco,per cosa?Poi lizzi è andata oltre,e ha cagato fuori dal vaso,qui se c'è uno che doveva offendersi è proprio OSCURO e certo perchè io sono sempre quello che offendo,quello litigioso,ma imparate a ridere cazzo,FATEVI UNA RISATA,che la vità già è una merda.


Hai sostanzialmente ragione


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Ma*



Principessa ha detto:


> Che ci vuoi fare. Purtroppo questo forum, proprio per la sua libertà, è il luogo ideale per diversi frustrati che avrebbero bisogno piuttosto di uno psichiatra o di un gruppo di mutuo aiuto.
> Ci penso io a ridere pure per loro!



Ma dai cosa è successo di così grave?due poppe?una figa?e che sarà mai,meglio quer culo brutto e bianchiccio di spider?Già la vita ogni giorno non ci da tanti motivi per ridere,se anche qualche foto osè deve diventare motivo di scontro....


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

ma la signora lizzi può ritornare dopo la punizione della lavagna?deve portare le firme dei genitori ?
non vedremo mai più quel delizioso peperoncino?
 ma se la maggior parte dice di non aver cliccato chi cazzarola ha sommerso questa ex new entry?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai cosa è successo di così grave?due poppe?una figa?e che sarà mai,meglio quer culo brutto e bianchiccio di spider?Già la vita ogni giorno non ci da tanti motivi per ridere,se anche qualche foto osè deve diventare motivo di scontro....



Ola'Oscu,penso che dovreste chiedere di abolire la cavolata,del rosso e del nero.Lizzi,si sara'posta male,pero'era simpatica,peccato,...........


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2014)

quello è stendhal





lothar57 ha detto:


> Ola'Oscu,penso che dovreste chiedere di abolire la cavolata,*del rosso e del nero*.Lizzi,si sara'posta male,pero'era simpatica,peccato,...........


----------



## Stark72 (1 Ottobre 2014)

'mazza che polemicona che avete tirato su


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> 'mazza che polemicona che avete tirato su


beh dai, ho visto di peggio... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> 'mazza che polemicona che avete tirato su


[video=youtube_share;dSHHesjmdYQ]http://youtu.be/dSHHesjmdYQ[/video]


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma che due palle.Oscuro qui, oscuro li....mi trovate le mie offese?i miei insulti?siete dei provinciali del *cazzo *non sapete riconoscere la pennellata dell'artista dallo squallido insulto da strada, riconosco chè è colpa mia,continuo a frequentare questo forum di cialtroni che tranne alcuni casi,non sanno neanche insultarsi come dio comanda.Ma adesso cosa c'entrerei io poi?a me lizzi ha divertito,e se entra uno e posta un *cazzo *da paura io sto li ad applaudire senza invidia,anzi più il *cazzo *è grosso e più avrei stima.E la stessa cosa se posta un *cazzo *tipo bigattino.


Ce l'hai sempre in bocca, eh? :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> La salutano anche le restanti 665


[video=youtube_share;c03d0NAK3vk]http://youtu.be/c03d0NAK3vk[/video]


----------



## Simy (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma che due palle.Oscuro qui, oscuro li....mi trovate le mie offese?i miei insulti?siete dei provinciali del cazzo non sapete riconoscere la pennellata dell'artista dallo squallido insulto da strada, riconosco chè è colpa mia,continuo a frequentare questo forum di cialtroni che tranne alcuni casi,non sanno neanche insultarsi come dio comanda.Ma adesso cosa c'entrerei io poi?a me lizzi ha divertito,e se entra uno e posta un cazzo da paura io sto li ad applaudire senza invidia,anzi più il cazzo è grosso e più avrei stima.E la stessa cosa se posta un cazzo tipo bigattino.Ho trovato la cosa spiritosa che colpa ho?poi mi son divertito a provocare,una provocazione bella a buona,qua si scrive e non si vede mai un culo che fosse uno,anzi ,si è visto quello di spider ed è stato uno spettacolo avvilente.Mi son beccato dell'arrapato,mi son preso dello sfigato che son anni che non vede una tetta,e sono stato al gioco,per cosa?Poi lizzi è andata oltre,e ha cagato fuori dal vaso,qui se c'è uno che doveva offendersi è proprio OSCURO e certo perchè io sono sempre quello che offendo,quello litigioso,ma imparate a ridere cazzo,FATEVI UNA RISATA,che la vità già è una merda.



:up:


----------



## ivanl (2 Ottobre 2014)

scusate l'OT, ma perche' e' stata chiuso il thread di Pensatore?
'Na volta che LDS aveva scritto una roba sensata...magari e' stata chiusa per quello


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chief oscuro ma che significa in napoletano zumpaperete?


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Ecco, quando la vita - quella vera - ti porta altrove, capita di perdere qualcosa che ti sarebbe piaciuto avere tra mani e nel cuore, per sentirti più ricco e per vivere meglio quella vita vera che da quel qualcosa invece ti porta via...
Quel qualcosa stavolta era Lizzi, un fiore puro che si stagliava senza paura sulla rupe durante la tempesta.
Una ragazza che sorride mentre passeggia con l'ombrellino in mano lungo le rive della Senna, mentre il vento d'Aprile le fa volar via il cappello ed un pittore barbuto alza gli occhi dal suo cavalletto e la vede.
E il colore sul pennello le dà forma nel tempo di un respiro, regalandole l'eternità di una giovinezza che non finirà mai e la bellezza che il tempo non riuscirà a cancellare.
Questa è la Lizzi che piace ricordare, a noi che siamo arrivati tardi per poter sentire le sue risa e i suoi sospiri, per vedere i suoi sguardi ed i suoi bronci e poter camminare sulla terra ancor calda dei suoi passi.
Lei, lei e il marito troppo lesto seppur bellissimo, come era bellissima lei, ma il tempo non si ferma quando sul tuo ventre palpitano lombi troppo veloci, che non ti fanno pascere abbastanza e il cui miele d'alabastro riempie la tua coppa troppo presto.
Il marito, il marito ed anche lei, fra le mani del cognato, bello come il sole sul suo carro, che l'avvinghia con le mani, con i piedi e con la lingua, come un dolce parassita che le cova nella bocca e nella pancia, come l'uovo tormetato che si schiude e che la squarcia, dall'interno, col fragore di un alieno.
Lizzi, Lizzi che si vede e che si piace, come piace chi è voluta dalla gente che la vede e che s'ingrifa con le mani nelle tasche si seduce poi gli orpelli e li sgonfia con un moto ricorrente, mentre tutta l'altra gente, quella brutta e quella cessa, lei lo dice che non piace, lei lo dice che non tira, come il pelo che c'ha lei, come il pelo che si stira.
Io l'ho vista di passaggio, mentre entrava come in fuga, dalla noia e dal suo niente che la tedia di sovente mentre sotto al fior di pesco dissertava in romanesco...
Io l'ho vista troppo tardi, 
che coi rossi vostri dardi, 
me l'avete cancellata
'sta burina smandrappata!


(Ciao Lizzi!)


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, quando la vita - quella vera - ti porta altrove, capita di perdere qualcosa che ti sarebbe piaciuto avere tra mani e nel cuore, per sentirti più ricco e per vivere meglio quella vita vera che da quel qualcosa invece ti porta via...
> Quel qualcosa stavolta era Lizzi, un fiore puro che si stagliava senza paura sulla rupe durante la tempesta.
> Una ragazza che sorride mentre passeggia con l'ombrellino in mano lungo le rive della Senna, mentre il vento d'Aprile le fa volar via il cappello ed un pittore barbuto alza gli occhi dal suo cavalletto e la vede.
> E il colore sul pennello le dà forma nel tempo di un respiro, regalandole l'eternità di una giovinezza che non finirà mai e la bellezza che il tempo non riuscirà a cancellare.
> ...


ricordiamola così, una prece


----------



## viola di mare (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, quando la vita - quella vera - ti porta altrove, capita di perdere qualcosa che ti sarebbe piaciuto avere tra mani e nel cuore, per sentirti più ricco e per vivere meglio quella vita vera che da quel qualcosa invece ti porta via...
> Quel qualcosa stavolta era Lizzi, un fiore puro che si stagliava senza paura sulla rupe durante la tempesta.
> Una ragazza che sorride mentre passeggia con l'ombrellino in mano lungo le rive della Senna, mentre il vento d'Aprile le fa volar via il cappello ed un pittore barbuto alza gli occhi dal suo cavalletto e la vede.
> E il colore sul pennello le dà forma nel tempo di un respiro, regalandole l'eternità di una giovinezza che non finirà mai e la bellezza che il tempo non riuscirà a cancellare.
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, quando la vita - quella vera - ti porta altrove, capita di perdere qualcosa che ti sarebbe piaciuto avere tra mani e nel cuore, per sentirti più ricco e per vivere meglio quella vita vera che da quel qualcosa invece ti porta via...
> Quel qualcosa stavolta era Lizzi, un fiore puro che si stagliava senza paura sulla rupe di durante la tempesta.
> Una ragazza che sorride mentre passeggia con l'ombrellino in mano lungo le rive della Senna, mentre il vento d'Aprile le fa volar via il cappello ed un pittore barbuto alza gli occhi dal suo cavalletto e la vede.
> E il colore sul pennello le dà forma nel tempo di un respiro, regalandole l'eternità di una giovinezza che non finirà mai e la bellezza che il tempo non riuscirà a cancellare.
> ...


Muoio 
 ma come hai potuto perdere la 2 giorni di Lizzy


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, quando la vita - quella vera - ti porta altrove, capita di perdere qualcosa che ti sarebbe piaciuto avere tra mani e nel cuore, per sentirti più ricco e per vivere meglio quella vita vera che da quel qualcosa invece ti porta via...
> Quel qualcosa stavolta era Lizzi, un fiore puro che si stagliava senza paura sulla rupe durante la tempesta.
> Una ragazza che sorride mentre passeggia con l'ombrellino in mano lungo le rive della Senna, mentre il vento d'Aprile le fa volar via il cappello ed un pittore barbuto alza gli occhi dal suo cavalletto e la vede.
> E il colore sul pennello le dà forma nel tempo di un respiro, regalandole l'eternità di una giovinezza che non finirà mai e la bellezza che il tempo non riuscirà a cancellare.
> ...


eh lo so, è dispiaciuto molto anche a me che tu non l'abbia potuta conoscere. Ero certa che ti sarebbe stata fonte di ispirazione. Peccato... sic transit...


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordiamola così, una prece





viola di mare ha detto:


> :yes:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Muoio
> ma come hai potuto perdere la 2 giorni di Lizzy





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh lo so, è dispiaciuto molto anche a me che tu non l'abbia potuta conoscere. Ero certa che ti sarebbe stata fonte di ispirazione. Peccato... sic transit...


Lasciatemi nel mio dolore...


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Chief oscuro ma che significa in napoletano zumpaperete?


significa "saltascoregge" se proprio lo vuoi tradurre....è una offesa bella e buona e si riferisce a quelle donne che la danno per convenienza...questo mi spiegarono ma son sicura che H7 saprà illuminarci


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lasciatemi nel mio dolore...


Rabarbaro son sicura che appena vedrà il tuo sorrisone tornerà dai:yes:


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Rabarbaro son sicura che appena vedrà il tuo sorrisone tornerà dai:yes:


Girano voci che se finisci "dietro alla lavagna" per troppi rossi poi sei maledetto e non puoi più tornare, però qualcuno dice che è come il tringolo delle Bermuda e se ci vai poi vieni rapito dagli alieni o peggio...

Cioè, io spero che torni, ma dopo aver visto Giacobbo non ho molte speranze...


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

allora free si sarà ricongiunta con la sua piscina.
non tutto il male viene per nuocere.
comunque non vorrei mai essere una saltapeti





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Girano voci che se finisci "dietro alla lavagna" per troppi rossi poi sei maledetto e non puoi più tornare, però qualcuno dice che è come il tringolo delle Bermuda e se ci vai *poi vieni rapito dagli alieni *o peggio...
> 
> Cioè, io spero che torni, ma dopo aver visto Giacobbo non ho molte speranze...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora free si sarà ricongiunta con la sua piscina.


A proposito madame, son qui a porgerle un bacino da parte di Free.
Ehm, ce ne sarebbe uno anche per JB ma temo di non avere occasione, se non le spiace li lascio tutti e due qui


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora free si sarà ricongiunta con la sua piscina.
> non tutto il male viene per nuocere.
> comunque non vorrei mai essere una saltapeti


Forse ora vivono tutti felicemente su Marte assieme ad Elvis e a Quezalcoatl...

Sul saltapeti ci sarà uno speciale natalizio di Voyager che seguirà quelli sul chupacabras e sullo yeti...


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora free si sarà ricongiunta con la sua piscina.
> non tutto il male viene per nuocere.
> comunque non vorrei mai essere una *saltapeti*


eh si...saltare sopra le proprie flatulenze è una brutta cosa presumo.a parte che si rischia di farsi male


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

mi manca 





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A proposito madame, son qui a porgerle un bacino da parte di Free.
> Ehm, ce ne sarebbe uno anche per JB ma temo di non avere occasione, se non le spiace li lascio tutti e due qui


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Girano voci che se finisci "dietro alla lavagna" per troppi rossi poi sei maledetto e non puoi più tornare, però qualcuno dice che è come il tringolo delle Bermuda e se ci vai poi vieni *rapito dagli alieni *o peggio...
> 
> Cioè, io spero che torni, ma dopo aver visto Giacobbo non ho molte speranze...


ma non è detto che gli allieni siano cattivi....secondo me è una leggenda metropolitana....scoprire nuovi mondi è sempre divertente e utile


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

e non comprendo perché si dovrebbe aspettare altri quindici giorni o quasi per il suo rientro.
che grande stronzata


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma non è detto che gli allieni siano cattivi....secondo me è una leggenda metropolitana....scoprire nuovi mondi è sempre divertente e utile


Ma infatti non sono cattivi, è che hanno bisogno dei soldi del riscatto per curare la nonna che ha l'artrite ai tentacoli posteriori...
(non sottilizzare sul fatto che i tentacoli non hanno le ossa...)


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Ottobre 2014)

Madonna.


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma infatti non sono cattivi, è che hanno bisogno dei soldi del riscatto per curare la nonna che ha l'artrite ai tentacoli posteriori...
> (non sottilizzare sul fatto che i tentacoli non hanno le ossa...)


ma li hai conosciuti? mettici una buona parola per me....poi vedo di chiedere io i finanziamenti per la nonna:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


E' arrivata Bernadette!


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E' arrivata Bernadette!


capra ...soffri così tanto che hai le visioni mistiche?


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma li hai conosciuti? mettici una buona parola per me....poi vedo di chiedere io i finanziamenti per la nonna:up:


Conosciti di persona no ( anche se ho dei forti sospetti sulla madre del mio vicino di casa...), ma se dovesse capitare, non mancherò di raccomandarti!


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> capra ...soffri così tanto che hai le visioni mistiche?


Io soffro, me le visioni sono altrui!


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Conosciti di persona no ( anche se ho dei forti sospetti sulla madre del mio vicino di casa...), ma se dovesse capitare, non mancherò di raccomandarti!


grazie caro  mi possono rapire dalle 8 alle 14 a parte sabato, domenica, le festivita e il mese di Agosto.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> grazie caro  mi possono rapire dalle 8 alle 14 a parte sabato, domenica, le festivita e il mese di Agosto.....


Ok, lascia comunque un post-it sulla porta per indicare le tue preferenze come ostaggio...
Scrivilo in tedesco e klingon, così sei sicura che se non capiscono l'uno, almeno capiscano l'altro.


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ok, lascia comunque un post-it sulla porta per indicare le tue preferenze come ostaggio...
> Scrivilo in tedesco e klingon, così sei sicura che se non capiscono l'uno, almeno capiscano l'altro.


:rotfl:meno male che c'è l'anonimato sennò un TSO non ce lo levava nessuno.....


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :rotfl:meno male che c'è l'anonimato sennò un TSO non ce lo levava nessuno.....


Ma no!








Questo è sano nonsense, cioè si parla di cose serie con ironia, mica come di là dove parlano seriemente di cose ridicole!


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma l'ironia spesso viene fraintesa...dai che almeno ci siamo capiti:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si ma l'ironia spesso viene fraintesa...dai che almeno ci siamo capiti:up:


E non è una cosa da poco!


----------



## zanna (2 Ottobre 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo però lo spieghi cosa hanno visto questi tre ... Lizzi in missione?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Lizzi ha detto:


> Vinc.t'ha messo in castigo? Perchè ti sei dileguato alla minaccia di non inviarti non so' cosa? che te sei sposato via mail con l'amichetta N.


torno dopo 2 giorni e trovo un casino, e soprattutto mi trovo citato....
Lizzi (che nel frattempo trovo silenziata), "non so cosa" erano "fotografie". Te le ha chieste Miss (e non scherzava...) e te le ho chieste io (sempre in pubblico e stavolta si, sfottendoti, se avessi un minimo di ricettività..).
Io sono già sposato. In subordine, "N." - che presuppongo sia Nicka..hai sta mania dei punti e puntini - sarebbe di gran lunga una candidata da preferire (anche se ahimè non scambiamo email)...come chiunque altro che non vomiti merda in incerto italiano e senza punteggiatura.
Ah: mi vedi dopo 2 giorni perchè IO SI' che ho qualcosa da fare...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> torno dopo 2 giorni e trovo un casino, e soprattutto mi trovo citato....
> Lizzi (che nel frattempo trovo silenziata), "non so cosa" erano "fotografie". Te le ha chieste Miss (e non scherzava...) e te le ho chieste io (sempre in pubblico e stavolta si, sfottendoti, se avessi un minimo di ricettività..).
> Io sono già sposato. In subordine, "N." - che presuppongo sia Nicka..hai sta mania dei punti e puntini - sarebbe di gran lunga una candidata da preferire (anche se ahimè non scambiamo email)...come chiunque altro che non vomiti merda in incerto italiano e senza punteggiatura.
> Ah: mi vedi dopo 2 giorni perchè IO SI' che ho qualcosa da fare...


infatti non mi e' arrivato nulla...al;tro che distintivo......io sto ancora li as aspetta' le minne de fora


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> torno dopo 2 giorni e trovo un casino, e soprattutto mi trovo citato....
> Lizzi (che nel frattempo trovo silenziata), "non so cosa" erano "fotografie". Te le ha chieste Miss (e non scherzava...) e te le ho chieste io (sempre in pubblico e stavolta si, sfottendoti, se avessi un minimo di ricettività..).
> Io sono già sposato. In subordine, "N." - che presuppongo sia Nicka..hai sta mania dei punti e puntini - sarebbe di gran lunga una candidata da preferire (anche se ahimè non scambiamo email)...come chiunque altro che non vomiti merda in incerto italiano e senza punteggiatura.
> Ah: mi vedi dopo 2 giorni perchè IO SI' che ho qualcosa da fare...


Cioè non vorrei dire, ma ti ho quasi fatto un'ode in questo thread eh!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Buongiorno lizzi. Ma queste cattivone ti vogliono fare fuori? Mannaggia...vediamp io e Vincent vega che possiamo fare al riguardo. Dormito bene? Fatto sogni?


Miss...sparisco sempre quando inizia la baldoria..


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio!
> *Chiedi a Vincent Vega*...
> Lui poveretto si è messo a voler discutere realmente di ristoranti e vini con LDS, ha postato diverse volte per attirare l'attenzione dicendo che lui i ristoranti 2 stelle Michelin li ha frequentati (a New York se ben mi ricordo).
> Così allo stesso modo, da traditore, ha cercato un dialogo con Lizzi.
> ...


oh...solo Nicka se ne accorge...sono proprio sfigato....il prossimo Nick farò pan - dan con president: solo che io non sono Goodman ma Buscemi...


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Lionel Hutz ha detto:


> RW ? Chi è ?
> 
> L'ultimo vero grande acquisto per me, in quello schieramento, è Vincent Vega.


Thanks...ho fatto tenerezza a destra e a manca, direi...Allora qualcosa di positivo spunta, dopo 2 giorni...
Certo, non sono le tette di Lizzi. Ma sono comunque soddisfazioni!


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Vincent*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Thanks...ho fatto tenerezza a destra e a manca, direi...Allora qualcosa di positivo spunta, dopo 2 giorni...
> Certo, non sono le tette di Lizzi. Ma sono comunque soddisfazioni!



Ascolta,sto qui da un po' di tempo più di te.In diversi anni solo una,dicasi UNA,ha avuto il coraggio di fare quello che prometteva in chiaro.....,qui al massimo puoi vedere un po' di poppe ed un pezzo di culo di qualche nuova utente tipo lizzi,poi le donne si coalizzano ed è la fine....!


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

*BILANCIO DEL THREAD*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,sto qui da un po' di tempo più di te.In diversi anni solo una,dicasi UNA,ha avuto il coraggio di fare quello che prometteva in chiaro.....,qui al massimo puoi vedere un po' di poppe ed un pezzo di culo di qualche nuova utente tipo lizzi,poi le donne si coalizzano ed è la fine....!


ma si, figurarsi. Certo uno và a Lourdes perchè - nonostante la statistica sia avversa - il miracolo magari gli capita...

Sto thread è (è stato?) comunque positivo, ci ho racimolato:
1) qualche complimento per me;
2) le foto di una sicuramente scopabile (chiunque sia...perchè, Oscù, mica ci crederai veramente...sennò ti devo chiamare "Orsù");
3) uno scambio di battute Biri - Nicka - Farfalla - Chiara (e mi scusassero le non-menzionate....in privato, potete rappresentare la vostra ira con i tentativi fotografici di cui si discorre...)

Lati negativi:A) Lizzi ha sbroccato...e se entri e cominci a parlare di triangoli in famiglia, ex-velina oggi Rangers (ma ufficiale, mica nella ciurma lei), missioni segrete contro organizzazioni internazionali a cazzo duro, proposte di matrimonio anche da coloro che ti chiedono "Signora, tra una medaglia al valore ed una cena natalizia in famiglia modalità open-pussy, sa dirmi l'ora?Ah: ai confetti del nostro matrimonio ci pensa lei?", UN MINIMO DI TOLLERANZA LA DEVI AVERE...ma se sei uomo, ed il tuo colloquio è esclusivamente basato sulle fantasie medie dell'italiano 13enne...no, non ce l'avrai.
B) la carenza di punteggiatura dell'autrice del thread...se avesse una virgola per ogni pelo, sarebbe Moravia redivivo.
C) l'atteggiamento complessivo del forum: i maschi (TRANNE TE: MI SONO SCOMPISCIATO SUI TUOI POST, OSCU') quasi tutti accondiscendenti (escludo LDS...ma lui non fa testo, ha criteri assai originali e gli vogliamo bene). Ed io tifo per chi accondiscende alla fregna, ma una fregna vera...non Alvaro Vitali che si fa credere la Fenech...; le donne effettivamente l'hanno azzannata, e lo hanno fatto per la faccenda foto che ha destabilizzato, perchè - in effetti - rewind (senza parlare di cognate) non è che fosse partito così bene..ma è stato tollerato, e pure il maiale aveva i suoi simpatizzanti (io ci ho litigato quando tu ancora credevi che i suini fossero appesi in macelleria e basta, quindi fai te..)...
D) non lo so se rientra appieno nella categoria "troll", la Lizzi...ma di certo non gliene fregava niente di parlare di tradimento, e 200 pagine le ha raccattate alla grandissima


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè non vorrei dire, ma ti ho quasi fatto un'ode in questo thread eh!!!


vero Nicka, a buon rendere...

PS: ricordami la misura di tette, che in 200 pagine mi sono distratto...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma si, figurarsi. Certo uno và a Lourdes perchè - nonostante la statistica sia avversa - il miracolo magari gli capita...
> 
> Sto thread è (è stato?) comunque positivo, ci ho racimolato:
> 1) qualche complimento per me;
> ...


E chi cazzo se ne incula, vaffanculo tu ed i maschi accondiscendenti (tranne Oscuro, porcu diaz che cazzo me tocca legge). Ma sarebbe lui quello intelligente? Minchia.


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> vero Nicka, a buon rendere...
> 
> PS: ricordami la misura di tette, che in 200 pagine mi sono distratto...


E' scritto da qualche parte...cerca...


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ma si, figurarsi. Certo uno và a Lourdes perchè - nonostante la statistica sia avversa - il miracolo magari gli capita...
> 
> Sto thread è (è stato?) comunque positivo, ci ho racimolato:
> 1) qualche complimento per me;
> ...


Ma non s'era capito che cazzeggiavo  quando rispondevo a Lizzi ?


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non s'era capito che cazzeggiavo quando rispondevo a Lizzi ?


in effetti si...ma quando rispondi dopo 48 ore, capita di farsi sfuggire qualcosa...
Se mi è sfuggita la misura del decollete di Nicka, ben mi poteva sfuggire il tuo cazzeggio...


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' scritto da qualche parte...cerca...


tsè....mai un pò di collaborazione...Lizziiiiiii...tornaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> tsè....mai un pò di collaborazione...Lizziiiiiii...tornaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


ma secondo me era un uomo. cioe' un trasngender


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non s'era capito che cazzeggiavo  quando rispondevo a Lizzi ?


si era capito.non ti preoccupare(adesso che la fanciulla non c'è più tutti a specificare che cazzeggiavate e a girarle le spalle...uomini che t'aspetti )


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si era capito.non ti preoccupare(adesso che la fanciulla non c'è più tutti a specificare che cazzeggiavate e a girarle le spalle...uomini che t'aspetti )


:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ... e a girarle le spalle...


E sinceramente io sarei stata attenta fossi stata in loro...







 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :rotfl:


hai capito miss? prima "Lizzi, Lizzi quanto m'attizzi" e "confessati con me che ti consolo" e adesso "Lizzi?! ma nooooo......stavo solo cazzeggiando".....'na razza proprio


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> hai capito miss? prima "Lizzi, Lizzi quanto m'attizzi" e "confessati con me che ti consolo" e adesso "Lizzi?! ma nooooo......stavo solo cazzeggiando".....'na razza proprio


ma non cascare dal pero pure te 
lo fanno lo fanno, so ragazzi  
non mi stupisco piu di nulla...prima di parlano, ti vogliono bene, ti cagano, poi arriva un altra e tu non eissti piu, manco piu un ciao come stai....nada de nada...e vabbuo'....aspettiamo che arrivi qualche maschio trionfante L


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E sinceramente io sarei stata attenta fossi stata in loro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...e un altro 'po che ci amministrava per bene la Lizzi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non cascare dal pero pure te
> lo fanno lo fanno, so ragazzi
> non mi stupisco piu di nulla...prima di parlano, ti vogliono bene, ti cagano, poi arriva un altra e tu non eissti piu, manco piu un ciao come stai....nada de nada...e vabbuo'....aspettiamo che arrivi qualche maschio trionfante L




Ma davvero?

Come mai a me non succedono mai ste cose?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma secondo me era un uomo. cioe' un trasngender



Bingo lontra


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma davvero?
> 
> Come mai a me non succedono mai ste cose?


perche te hai amicizie in amministrazione,. ovvio 
scherzo...
no tu hai il bel culo...e la verve.....io ho solo le lentiggini e pochi cm di altezza...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bingo lontra



l avevo anche detto 50 euro fa


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma non cascare dal pero pure te
> lo fanno lo fanno, so ragazzi
> non mi stupisco piu di nulla...prima di parlano, ti vogliono bene, ti cagano, poi arriva un altra e tu non eissti piu, manco piu un ciao come stai....nada de nada...e vabbuo'....aspettiamo che arrivi qualche maschio trionfante L


ecchenonloso miss? mica sto smacchia'i giaguari io:rotfl:sono una cornuta coi gradi ormai:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecchenonloso miss? mica sto smacchia'i giaguari io:rotfl:sono una cornuta coi gradi ormai:rotfl:


capitano di corvetta caciotta a rapporto signora!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche te hai amicizie in amministrazione,. ovvio
> scherzo...
> no tu hai il bel culo...e la verve.....io ho solo le lentiggini e pochi cm di altezza...



Ma va là. Sciocchina. :inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecchenonloso miss? mica sto smacchia'i giaguari io:rotfl:sono una cornuta coi gradi ormai:rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma va là. Sciocchina. :inlove:


se pa possible.
direbbero i franzosi....
come stai mia adorata?


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma secondo me era un uomo. cioe' un trasngender


Caciottina....noi lo abbiamo detto a pagina 7 (per dire...forse 17...27...)


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Caciottina....noi lo abbiamo detto a pagina 7 (per dire...forse 17...27...)


sicuro non a pagina 71


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma davvero?
> 
> Come mai a me non succedono mai ste cose?


è perchè la capoeira fa miracoli


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E sinceramente io sarei stata attenta fossi stata in loro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sono stato accusato di tubare con te anche con mostra fotografica del/la Lizzi in allestimento..Mi chiamo fuori..

PS: tubare? o sposare? No, perchè l'autrice aveva la proposta di matrimonio facile, I remember..


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sicuro non a pagina 71


Io sulla pagina 71 ci faccio un thread prima o poi!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> se pa possible.
> direbbero i franzosi....
> come stai mia adorata?



Bene dolcissima baccante! 
Sai che anche a me succedono le ebrezze alcooliche arrapanti?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bene dolcissima baccante!
> Sai che anche a me succedono le ebrezze alcooliche arrapanti?


oh menomale mi sentivo cosi fuoriposto, qui sono talmente abituati a bere tanto che non hanno certe ebrezze...


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> io sono stato accusato di tubare con te anche con mostra fotografica del/la Lizzi in allestimento..Mi chiamo fuori..
> 
> PS: tubare? o sposare? No, perchè l'autrice aveva la proposta di matrimonio facile, I remember..


Eh no, qui TUBA è solo il Tuba...

Con me si può parlare di broccolamento...
Solo che sia chiaro, chi mi vuole figa mi avrà figa, chi mi vuole cessa mi avrà cessa...
Usate l'immaginazione miei cari...

Io proproste di matrimonio ne ho avute tramite sms, ma quella del medico era più interessante!


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh no, qui TUBA è solo il Tuba...
> 
> Con me si può parlare di broccolamento...
> Solo che sia chiaro, chi mi vuole figa mi avrà figa, chi mi vuole cessa mi avrà cessa...
> ...


"Signora, dica 33"
"33"
"ci sposiamo in chiesa o in comune?"


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> "Signora, dica 33"
> "33"
> "ci sposiamo in chiesa o in comune?"


Sei demodè!
Ora ci si sposa in spiaggia come in Ammmmmerica...


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl:


io per conquistare i miei gradi ho lottato giorno e notte cara chiara! ma adesso posso dire di essere una cornuta esperta sopravissuta e le porto con dignità le mie corna:rotflil prossimo però lo faccio cornuto per allargare la mia esperienza )


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sei demodè!
> Ora ci si sposa in spiaggia come in Ammmmmerica...



troppo esposti...se poi il cognato vuole farti un ditalino? niente angolini, niente tende..No, la spiaggia non fa per la Lizzi...(tranne quando è distaccata presso il corpo dei Marines, s'intende..)


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io per conquistare i miei gradi ho lottato giorno e notte cara chiara! ma adesso posso dire di essere una cornuta esperta sopravissuta e le porto con dignità le mie corna:rotflil prossimo però lo faccio cornuto per allargare la mia esperienza )


rendiamo proficuo questo thread: come sei messa a cognati? :carneval:


----------



## passante (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sulla pagina 71 ci faccio un thread prima o poi!!!


la pagina 71 rimarrà una pietra miliare nella storia, come lo sbarco in normandia o la caduta del muro di berlino!


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> la pagina 71 rimarrà una pietra miliare nella storia, come lo sbarco in normandia o la caduta del muro di berlino!


A me ricorda un po' la stanza 237...


----------



## passante (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me ricorda un po' la stanza 237...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

Cmq io una sera che non c'era nessuno in giro ho pubblicato una foto dei miei progressi nella dieta 

Poi sono andata in panico perchè non riuscivo a toglierla subito e mi ha fatto la cortesia Perplesso...

Cmq Clem mi ha vista! E anche Fantastica e non ricordo chi.

Ma ero in intimo non tutta all'aria 

Probabilmente ero ubriaca di stanchezza e l&n come al solito.


----------



## passante (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq io una sera che non c'era nessuno in giro ho pubblicato una foto dei miei progressi nella dieta
> 
> Poi sono andata in panico perchè non riuscivo a toglierla subito e mi ha fatto la cortesia Perplesso...
> 
> ...


dopo questo post metà forum si starà mangiando le mani


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> dopo questo post metà forum si starà mangiando le mani


Magari sono solo a metà strada partendo da un morbidly obese


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq io una sera che non c'era nessuno in giro ho pubblicato una foto dei miei progressi nella dieta
> 
> Poi sono andata in panico perchè non riuscivo a toglierla subito e mi ha fatto la cortesia Perplesso...
> 
> ...


O eri semplicemente desiderosa di condividere con altre persone i risultati di qualcosa che hai fatto e di cui eri orgogliosa: quando ci si impegna in qualcosa penso sia sano e positivo ottenere anche il riconoscimento delle persone con cui stiamo bene, secondo me.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> O eri semplicemente desiderosa di condividere con altre persone i risultati di qualcosa che hai fatto e di cui eri orgogliosa: quando ci si impegna in qualcosa penso sia sano e positivo ottenere anche il riconoscimento delle persone con cui stiamo bene, secondo me.



Naaaa... sono solo esibizionista 

Ma sei carino a cercare il lato positivo 



PS 21 e passa chili persi! Sono ben dentro il normopeso ora!


----------



## passante (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naaaa... sono solo esibizionista
> 
> Ma sei carino a cercare il lato positivo
> 
> ...


accipicchia complimenti :up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naaaa... sono solo esibizionista
> 
> Ma sei carino a cercare il lato positivo
> 
> ...


Stai molto bene e non solo fisicamente. Una piacevole sorpresa


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naaaa... sono solo esibizionista
> 
> Ma sei carino a cercare il lato positivo
> 
> ...


che successo, complimenti.
la parte difficile viene ora, immagino


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naaaa... sono solo esibizionista
> 
> *Ma sei carino a cercare il lato positivo*
> 
> ...


E tu meriti stima perché perdere 21 fottuti chili non è come perdere due o tre chili di pancetta .....
Quindi _malgrado te_ io il tuo lato positivo lo vedo: rassegnati mon ami


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Vincent*



Vincent Vega ha detto:


> rendiamo proficuo questo thread: come sei messa a cognati? :carneval:


Ma dove cazzo eri finito prima?sei proprio forte.:up:Vincè,la questione è questa ho solo un dubbio su"lizzi tutti i cazzi addrizzi":è un'addrizzacazzi?o una sgonfiacappelle?che sia un'addrzzacazzi mi sembra pacifico,ma sarà pure una sgonficappelle?a 43 anni sono stanco delle addrizzacazzi che poi sono la maggior parte,io adoro le sgonfiacappelle a tradimento.Quello che in silenzio ti graffiano il cazzo e ti ammaccano la cappella,se trovo una così magari faccio una pazzia e chiudo con le pippe....per un giorno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dove cazzo eri finito prima?sei proprio forte.:up:Vincè,la questione è questa ho solo un dubbio su"lizzi tutti i cazzi addrizzi":è un'addrizzacazzi?o una sgonfiacappelle?che sia un'addrzzacazzi mi sembra pacifico,ma sarà pure una sgonficappelle?a 43 anni sono stanco delle addrizzacazzi che poi sono la maggior parte,io adoro le sgonfiacappelle a tradimento.Quello che in silenzio ti graffiano il cazzo e ti ammaccano la cappella,se trovo una così magari faccio una pazzia e chiudo con le pippe....per un giorno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu sai realmente che significa avere graffi in zona?? 
Perché quando m'è capitato il tizio non è mica stato molto contento...


----------



## zadig (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si ma l'ironia spesso viene fraintesa...dai che almeno ci siamo capiti:up:


il fatto è che appicciare il cervello per alcuni è complicato.
Oppure ce l'hanno appicciato, ma è stitico.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che successo, complimenti.
> la parte difficile viene ora, immagino


Teoricamente dovrebbe ma ho risolto mangiando solo l&n che tutti sanno essere un pasto completo (grassi proteine carboidrati e il cacao lo considero frutta  )

è un periodo intenso il mio stomaco non ama mangiare. Vedremo dopo


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Teoricamente dovrebbe ma ho risolto mangiando solo l&n che tutti sanno essere un pasto completo (grassi proteine carboidrati e il cacao lo considero frutta  )
> 
> è un periodo intenso il mio stomaco non ama mangiare. Vedremo dopo



Per te


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Per teView attachment 9234


miss sei tu nel avatar?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> miss sei tu nel avatar?


Sì.


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sì.


sembri una bella graziosa ragazzina:up:e fidati sembrare ragazzine è bello


----------



## Horny (2 Ottobre 2014)

Miss sei bellissima!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sembri una bella graziosa ragazzina:up:


Ma a 27 anni ragazzina...


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma a 27 anni ragazzina...


io non ti darei mai 27 anni....sei molto bella e dolce....


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> rendiamo proficuo questo thread: come sei messa a cognati? :carneval:


col mio ex cognato? nooooooooo.....ma non sono in grado di tradire in generale non per moralismo o per santità (sono una donna non sono una santa diceva la canzone) ma perché verrei sgammata subito, racconterei bugie che poi non mi ricorderei


----------



## Nicka (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma a 27 anni ragazzina...


Ma bellina lei!!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Ottobre 2014)

altro che lizzi, bel visino ,
una ventata di freschezza


----------



## lolapal (2 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari sono solo a metà strada partendo da un morbidly obese


Tu sei splendida, sorellina... peso o non peso...


----------



## lolapal (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma a 27 anni ragazzina...


Miss, sei dolcissima.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Il motivo per cui ho messo questa mezza luna tonda come direbbe jb è perche non partecipando ai raduni quantomeno mi fa piacere che grandi linee sappiate con chi interagite 
Difatti non è intera apposta perche è solo per darvi un idea 
Nella prossima avro il culo de fora:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bingo lontra


Vuoi stare zitto?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma a 27 anni ragazzina...


lassa fà, che quando iniziano a chiamarti signora poi ti girano i coglioni :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> lassa fà, che quando iniziano a chiamarti signora poi ti girano i coglioni :rotfl:


Anche quabdo non ti vendono le sigarette perche pensano che hai falsificato la carta di identita perche non è possibile che hai 27 anni. :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Anche quabdo non ti vendono le sigarette perche pensano che hai falsificato la carta di identita perche non è possibile che hai 27 anni. :rotfl:


A me qualche mese fa hanno chiesto se fossi maggiorenne per lasciarmi una raccomandata...


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Anche quabdo non ti vendono le sigarette perche pensano che hai falsificato la carta di identita perche non è possibile che hai 27 anni. :rotfl:


a me di solito nn me ne danno più di 25, 
una però si è superata
vado a pagare le tasse universitarie della figlia del mio capo
per l'esame di ammissione
la tipa della banca mette nome, cognome e CF 
poi mi guarda e mi fa "in bocca al lupo"  e io "crepi" 
mi sono sentita una ragazzina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Anche quabdo non ti vendono le sigarette perche pensano che hai falsificato la carta di identita perche non è possibile che hai 27 anni. :rotfl:



Complimenti per il coraggio.Ecco una donna con le palle che ha messo il suo culo come avatar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Complimenti per il coraggio.Ecco una donna con le palle che ha messo il suo culo come avatar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dovrei ridere?


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Dovrei ridere?


Si.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> significa "saltascoregge" se proprio lo vuoi tradurre....è una offesa bella e buona e si riferisce a *quelle donne che la danno per convenienza*...questo mi spiegarono ma son sicura che H7 saprà illuminarci


...e poi magari dicono che non farebbero mai le escort


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Rabarbaro son sicura che appena vedrà il tuo sorrisone tornerà dai:yes:


Penso sia il suo utente preferito


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui ho messo questa mezza luna tonda come direbbe jb è perche non partecipando ai raduni quantomeno mi fa piacere che grandi linee sappiate con chi interagite
> Difatti non è intera apposta perche è solo per darvi un idea
> Nella prossima avro il culo de fora:rotfl:


Santa subito :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Complimenti per il coraggio.Ecco una donna con le palle che ha messo il suo culo come avatar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti saluta Lizzy, Oscù.
Mi ha detto di dirti che ha gradito molto i fiori.
Anche il dopobarba.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti saluta Lizzy, Oscù.
> Mi ha detto di dirti che ha gradito molto i fiori.
> Anche il dopobarba.


Grazie,quando vuole sa dove trovarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,quando vuole sa dove trovarmi.


... tu controlla sempre lo specchietto, mi raccomando


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... tu controlla sempre lo specchietto, mi raccomando



Non è un problema sono abituato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2014)

Ho avuto il culo de fora tutta la notte e oscuro manco se ne cale.
La vita è sempre cosi densa di soddisfazioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho avuto il culo de fora tutta la notte e oscuro manco se ne cale.
> La vita è sempre cosi densa di soddisfazioni.


NU!
me la so' persa!
Preso freddo?


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho avuto il culo de fora tutta la notte e oscuro manco se ne cale.
> La vita è sempre cosi densa di soddisfazioni.


Quindi eri tu!!! 

Qui tra te e la Miss la cara Lizzi si può andare a mangiare sabbia al mare!!!


----------



## birba (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho avuto il culo de fora tutta la notte e oscuro manco se ne cale.
> La vita è sempre cosi densa di soddisfazioni.


raffreddata?


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti saluta Lizzy, Oscù.
> Mi ha detto di dirti che ha gradito molto i fiori.
> Anche il dopobarba.


:rotfl::rotfl:
sempre molto sottile........


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho avuto il culo de fora tutta la notte e oscuro manco se ne cale.
> La vita è sempre cosi densa di soddisfazioni.




A chiara io sulla durata non millanto nulla,ma devo fa manovra quando entro in macchina....


----------



## gas (3 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A chiara io sulla durata non millanto nulla,ma devo fa manovra quando entro in macchina....


perlomeno non hai bisogno dell'airbag perchè hai il piantone


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2014)

*A*



gas ha detto:


> perlomeno non hai bisogno dell'airbag perchè hai il piantone



A gasè io volendo potrei guidare senza mani.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

cmq lizzi ha anche il blog, e come fa ad avere il blog se fu affossata?


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho avuto il culo de fora tutta la notte e oscuro manco se ne cale.
> La vita è sempre cosi densa di soddisfazioni.


Questa notte? Azz, e io che dormo


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cmq lizzi ha anche il blog, e come fa ad avere il blog se fu affossata?


l'ha scritto prima. Comunque Lizzy è viva e lotta con noi.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ha scritto prima. Comunque Lizzy è viva e lotta con noi.


Ah...io l ho notato dopo. Ma unn è sta lizzy?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ha scritto prima. Comunque Lizzy è viva e lotta con noi.


Il blog era aperto da prima che fosse affossata, da vedere se con l'affossamneto sparisce automaticamente o no


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il blog era aperto da prima che fosse affossata, da vedere se con l'affossamneto sparisce automaticamente o no


no. Non è mai stato così, ci sono blog scritti da utenti che sono andati via, anche.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ah...io l ho notato dopo. Ma unn è sta lizzy?


Sembri una che fa kabuki con una qualche allergia che le ha ha gonfiato mezza faccia.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembri una che fa kabuki con una qualche allergia che le ha ha gonfiato mezza faccia.


quoto

ma che cosa e' kabuki?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> ma che cosa e' kabuki?


teatro giapponese


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> teatro giapponese


ahh...ah ok ...fico


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahh...ah ok ...fico


Anche io ho pensato a qualcosa di orientale...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ha scritto prima. Comunque Lizzy è viva e lotta con noi.


Il blog era aperto da prima che fosse affossata, da vedere se con l'affossamneto sparisce automaticamente o no


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahh...ah ok ...fico


tra l'altro credo che ancora oggi anche i ruoli femminili siano interpretati da uomini.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra l'altro credo che ancora oggi anche i ruoli femminili siano interpretati da uomini.


vado a leggermi qualcosa a riguardo, perche sono ignorante come una capra sull argomento


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il blog era aperto da prima che fosse affossata, da vedere se con l'affossamneto sparisce automaticamente o no


è un dejà vu o mi sono rincoglionita ancor più di quello che credevo?


----------



## Nicka (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra l'altro credo che ancora oggi anche i ruoli femminili siano interpretati da uomini.


Un teatro che più classico di così si muore!!!


----------



## rewindmee (3 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> ma che cosa e' kabuki?


Teatro giapponese 
I Kiss per il loro trucco si ispirarono a esso


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un dejà vu o mi sono rincoglionita ancor più di quello che credevo?


Ne te preoccupe pas sbrisolette, je suis rincoglionit


----------



## zadig (5 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me qualche mese fa hanno chiesto se fossi maggiorenne per lasciarmi una raccomandata...


avevo letto "maggiorata"...


----------



## Nicka (5 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> avevo letto "maggiorata"...


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dove cazzo eri finito prima?sei proprio forte.:up:Vincè,la questione è questa ho solo un dubbio su"lizzi tutti i cazzi addrizzi":è un'addrizzacazzi?o una sgonfiacappelle?che sia un'addrzzacazzi mi sembra pacifico,ma sarà pure una sgonficappelle?a 43 anni sono stanco delle addrizzacazzi che poi sono la maggior parte,io adoro le sgonfiacappelle a tradimento.Quello che in silenzio ti *graffiano il cazzo e ti ammaccano la cappella*,se trovo una così magari faccio una pazzia e chiudo con le pippe....per un giorno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


grazie assai, Oscù..
certo...così la vedo TOSTA...e spaventosamente IRRITANTE (per me e per l'amico del piano di sotto)..ma se piace a te! de gustibus....
Lo sai che per me Lizzi è l'adolescente di "Viola"..ci vuole ben più di una marmotta e due meloni per convincermi..che so, una diretta streaming???:carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> miss sei tu nel avatar?





miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sì.


Ullalà...queste son sorprese!!!
:applauso:
Proprio bella, direi. Ed anche la foto al 50% è carina. Certo: speravamo fosse il 50% "nord" ( o anche sud...). Ci accontentiamo del comparto "est"!


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Anche quabdo non ti vendono le sigarette perche *pensano che hai falsificato la carta di identita *perche non è possibile che hai 27 anni. :rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> A me qualche mese fa hanno chiesto *se fossi maggiorenne *per lasciarmi una raccomandata...





biri ha detto:


> a me di solito nn me ne danno più di 25,
> una però si è superata
> vado a pagare le* tasse universitarie *della figlia del mio capo
> per l'esame di ammissione
> ...


"arrivò Vincent Vega e rivolgendosi alla folla: - _fate che le pargole vengano a me (e CON me)_ -"


----------



## Nicka (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> "arrivò Vincent Vega e rivolgendosi alla folla: - _fate che le pargole vengano a me (e CON me)_ -"


Il fatto di sembrar pargole non vuol dire che lo siamo però...


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il fatto di sembrar pargole non vuol dire che lo siamo però...


meglio...mooooolto meglio!!


----------



## birba (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> meglio...mooooolto meglio!!


eh no
moooooooolto peggio
le pargole si accontentano di poco e si intortano in fretta


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh no
> moooooooolto peggio
> le pargole si accontentano di poco e si intortano in fretta



eh vero mia cara.....poi sai cosa penso???....che e'molto meglio avere 1 amante di 26 anni piuttosto che di 56..non so perche'...pero'e'cosi.:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> meglio...mooooolto meglio!!



e allora che facciamo?
oh io so forte e peppa, scopone scientifico, e UNO.


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> eh no
> moooooooolto peggio
> le pargole si accontentano di poco e si intortano in fretta


Cherie, smisi di intortare _illo tempore_, e passai nella fase "meglio consapevoli consapevolissime"...
:up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (6 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora che facciamo?
> oh io so forte e peppa, scopone scientifico, e UNO.


mm....frequentai lo scientifico, e lo SCOPONE ha assonanza con giochetti carini assai...


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh vero mia cara.....poi sai cosa penso???....che e'molto meglio avere 1 amante di 26 anni piuttosto che di 56..non so perche'...pero'e'cosi.:rotfl:


una 26enne non è una pargola eh....


----------



## zadig (7 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> una 26enne non è una pargola eh....


comunque Miss è gnocca.
Tu invece sei una femmina di aspetto normale.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> una 26enne non è una pargola eh....


​x me che no 30 in + lo era.........


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> comunque Miss è gnocca.
> Tu invece sei una femmina di aspetto normale.


mai detto di essere gnocca infatti
anzi


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​x me che no 30 in + lo era.........


quindi tu eri un vecchio


----------



## Caciottina (7 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mai detto di essere gnocca infatti
> anzi


pero attizzi


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> quindi tu eri un vecchio



io???domani........la tipa mica sarebbe venuta con me!!!!!!!


----------



## rewindmee (7 Ottobre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> mai detto di essere gnocca infatti
> anzi


Però sei gnocchetta


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero attizzi



ma va
è solo una foto venuta bene
cmq grazie


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io???domani........la tipa mica sarebbe venuta con me!!!!!!!


magari è gerontofila


----------



## birba (7 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Però sei gnocchetta


giovedì gnocchi
oggi è solo martedì


----------

